# All VI Freebie contributions Here!



## Christian F. Perucchi

Hi guys can this be stickie or a sub forum? so people can put their instruments here tidly?
Regards

Christian

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fortissimo Brass By Jasper Blunk






Fortissimo Trombone Ensemble - small freebie


Here is a short marcatos trombone ensemble patch from a set of custom studio brass I recorded a couple years ago. It seems to work to add a little presence to stage/hall samples. I used the patch a bit as the sole low brass on this track at 0:21, 1:00, etc --...




vi-control.net






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pocket Cello By Blackus






PocketBlakus - Emotional Solo Cello Freebie (Kontakt 4.2.4+)


Inspired by a post by HZ I decided to have a crack at a simple, slow moving, expressive solo cello. So I dusted off my cello and prepared for the worst. I wasn't extremely careful because I wasn't expecting it to work - but it worked out not too bad for a quick job! I've also kept it dry so I...




vi-control.net





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Soft Guitar Chords By Kracl






Cling Film Frame Drums & other freebies


Here's a little ethnic style percussion, made from cling film and a bowl. Discovered the sound when I was putting away some leftovers, and had the cling film taught over a bowl. Hitting it gave a nice, pretty deep sound, so I decided to record a couple of hits and make a kit out of it. This...




vi-control.net





[MODERATOR NOTE: Links have been updated with working URLs]


----------



## JPQ

Is this idea also for synth patches ? i maybe do something someday... and i talk softsynths,and maybe novation ksr,and roland juno-g.


----------



## Alex Cuervo

I can contribute design assistance if anyone needs skins for their Kontakt instruments. Some examples of my design work are here: http://alexcuervo.net/design

I've been a print production artist at various advertising agencies for many many years, so I know and appreciate good design - even if my personal examples seem a bit punk rock & monster-centric - I assure you I can emulate any look you're going for and keep things simple and elegant.


----------



## R.Cato

Good idea to have a thread like this one. Would be worth a sticky.


----------



## Daniel

The free Amore Grand Piano:
http://www.store.precisionsound.net/amoreinfo.php

Best,


----------



## JT3_Jon

great idea, hope it keeps getting updated


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

Im on the same path soon news from me , i hope


----------



## Rob

here's a contribution of mine that won't worry developers out there... take a guy that hasn't played the flute for 20 years, and get him to sample a flute using an Ipad with the tascam micro attached... the result is a maybe non completely useless Kontakt4 patch, here:

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/RobFlute.zip (www.robertosoggetti.com/RobFlute.zip)

unfortunately, the quality of flute sound, and recording equipment are less than mediocre, but someone could find a use for it as a second or third flute...  
Optimized for cc2 or mod wheel, also a (less effective) velocity controlled patch...

PS is it ok to post nkis that implement sips?


----------



## Leosc

Rob @ Mon Nov 05 said:


> PS is it ok to post nkis that implement sips?



No! SIPS was written with the expressed purpose NOT to be ever used in an instrument! 







Of course you can use it. Unless Big Bob tells you not to.


----------



## danielcartisano

Would love to see more of these! I'm ever so thankful for some of the work thats been put into these!

I'm feeling inspired to put together my own sample library... to share of course


----------



## Ganvai

Don't forget the free clarinet from Acall :!: 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28446


----------



## Ganvai

And Gunthers Taiko-Synthie

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26884


----------



## Anze Rozman

Hello!

Today I decided to sample some of my ethinc instrument.
This is my first go at sampling 

Sampled a

Japanese toy flute (bought for 2 yen at a market in Japan)
Armenina Shvi flute
Egyptian "clarinet" (bought at a market in Egypt) - mod wheel control
Nubian guitar (bought in Egypt as well. Impossible to play in tune  but it sound kinda spooky.

I will post pictures of the instruments as well

made for Kontakt 5

Dont expect much, since everything was done today and prior to today i had no experience in this field whatsoever 

enjoy

http://www.sendspace.com/file/asysdx
*Dont click the first "click here to start the download"
Click the one below. I know sendspace is stupid.
*

https://soundcloud.com/anzerozman/japanese-toy-flute-1 demo of the Japanese flute

https://soundcloud.com/anzerozman/ethno-samples-test All instruments (sorry for the horrible demo, i just recorded "random notes")

Off to bed now  good night


----------



## Walid F.

A Kontakt (5.1+) legato flute instrument.

Feroyn's Flute

Enjoy!
W


----------



## bwherry

This isn't an instrument, but it enables you to make better use of/customize the behavior of instruments you already have (articulation switching via keyswitches or program changes, velocity and controller curve remapping, etc.). And it's free.

TransMIDIfier: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29067

Brian


----------



## Blakus

You've done an outstanding job with this fantastic little program Brian! Thanks!


----------



## bwherry

Thanks Blakus, glad you like it!


----------



## Atom Hub

Mr. Pot - cooking pot sampled for Kontakt 5 for FREE

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 71#3673471

Enjoy !


----------



## StevenT2112

Rob @ Mon Nov 05 said:


> here's a contribution of mine that won't worry developers out there... take a guy that hasn't played the flute for 20 years, and get him to sample a flute using an Ipad with the tascam micro attached... the result is a maybe non completely useless Kontakt4 patch, here:
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/RobFlute.zip (www.robertosoggetti.com/RobFlute.zip)
> 
> unfortunately, the quality of flute sound, and recording equipment are less than mediocre, but someone could find a use for it as a second or third flute...
> Optimized for cc2 or mod wheel, also a (less effective) velocity controlled patch...
> 
> PS is it ok to post nkis that implement sips?



Hey Rob, I've actually been finding myself playing with this instrument a lot more lately. It actually sounds quite nice, especially with a little reverb added. I actually like it a lot. I have one complaint though, with the "rob_flute_cc1.nki", between F#5 to B5, I get this weird percussive "clangy" sound. I'm not the only one getting this am I. I'll just use the other nki for now. Thanks for the instrument.


----------



## StevenT2112

StevenT2112 @ Thu Jan 10 said:


> Rob @ Mon Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a contribution of mine that won't worry developers out there... take a guy that hasn't played the flute for 20 years, and get him to sample a flute using an Ipad with the tascam micro attached... the result is a maybe non completely useless Kontakt4 patch, here:
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/RobFlute.zip (www.robertosoggetti.com/RobFlute.zip)
> 
> unfortunately, the quality of flute sound, and recording equipment are less than mediocre, but someone could find a use for it as a second or third flute...
> Optimized for cc2 or mod wheel, also a (less effective) velocity controlled patch...
> 
> PS is it ok to post nkis that implement sips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rob, I've actually been finding myself playing with this instrument a lot more lately. It actually sounds quite nice, especially with a little reverb added. I actually like it a lot. I have one complaint though, with the "rob_flute_cc1.nki", between F#5 to B5, I get this weird percussive "clangy" sound. I'm not the only one getting this am I. I'll just use the other nki for now. Thanks for the instrument.
Click to expand...


Nevermind, I found out what the problem was. When I load the instrument, I turns out that it's loading some samples (that probably has the same name) from another library. I guess I have to just locate each sample individually instead of doing the auto search thing. Anyway, thanks again for the flute! :D


----------



## hollo

I can contribute with Zebra synth patches:

16 free presets from the Padsheaven soundset for U-HE Zebra:

http://www.sound.artenuovo.com

Actually there is 17: i made an emulation from the legendary Dx7 E-Piano1, and 
you'll find it in the same folder.

You can also listen many of them in the audio demos.


Cheers,  

Joseph


----------



## hawpri

Hey everyone, this is a glockenspiel for Kontakt. I used a bow to make the bars resonate instead striking them with mallets. The staccato samples sound like a celeste with a softer attack. The sustains sound a glass armonica with slight bow noise. The samples are tuned to match OrchestralTools' The Glock.

- Mic'd close and recorded in MONO as 24bit WAVs.
- Each sampled sustain is held for 8 seconds or longer.
- There are three dynamics recorded for each sustain. Crossfading is controllable via the mod wheel.
- The physical instrument's range is from G3-C6. The virtual instrument's range is C3-C6.
- 99 sustain samples. Three velocity layers, 1xRR.
- 155 staccato samples. One velocity layer, 5xRR.

Articulation patch list:
- 01 Bowed Sustain
- 02 Bowed Sustain Loop (credit to Park Bench)
- 03 Staccato

I've also included a preset for VirtualSoundStage 1.

Here's a short demo with original tuning.
Breadcrumbs (wet)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F113678191&secret_url=false[/flash] 

For comparison's sake (with original tuning):
Hedwig's Theme (wet)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F87349568&secret_url=false[/flash] 
Hedwig's Theme (dry)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F87349346&secret_url=false[/flash]

Download link:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10886089/Rosinspiel.zip
230MB download, 338MB installed.

A big thanks to Park Bench for his nki with looping!

Enjoy!

Ben


----------



## Blakus

Awesome stuff! Thanks Atom Hub, Ben and Joseph! Can't wait to fiddle with these!


----------



## hawpri

You're welcome, Blake! I hope you'll find it useful.


----------



## Atom Hub

Barking Buddy-Tuned Wolf-Dog for you

Enjoy ! 

http://www.atomhub.net/Free_Barking_Buddy.html


----------



## Atom Hub

Blakus @ Mon Jan 14 said:


> Awesome stuff! Thanks Atom Hub, Ben and Joseph! Can't wait to fiddle with these!



Hi... I want to say the same about your cello... thank you, very nice work indeed.


----------



## Rob

StevenT2112 @ 11th January 2013 said:


> StevenT2112 @ Thu Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob @ Mon Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a contribution of mine that won't worry developers out there... take a guy that hasn't played the flute for 20 years, and get him to sample a flute using an Ipad with the tascam micro attached... the result is a maybe non completely useless Kontakt4 patch, here:
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/RobFlute.zip (www.robertosoggetti.com/RobFlute.zip)
> 
> unfortunately, the quality of flute sound, and recording equipment are less than mediocre, but someone could find a use for it as a second or third flute...
> Optimized for cc2 or mod wheel, also a (less effective) velocity controlled patch...
> 
> PS is it ok to post nkis that implement sips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rob, I've actually been finding myself playing with this instrument a lot more lately. It actually sounds quite nice, especially with a little reverb added. I actually like it a lot. I have one complaint though, with the "rob_flute_cc1.nki", between F#5 to B5, I get this weird percussive "clangy" sound. I'm not the only one getting this am I. I'll just use the other nki for now. Thanks for the instrument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevermind, I found out what the problem was. When I load the instrument, I turns out that it's loading some samples (that probably has the same name) from another library. I guess I have to just locate each sample individually instead of doing the auto search thing. Anyway, thanks again for the flute! :D
Click to expand...


thank you, Steven, I forgot about this one... I'm happy that you found it useful, it just seemed too low quality to even comment...


----------



## TSU

hawpri @ 1.14.2013 said:


> Hey everyone, this is a glockenspiel for Kontakt. I used a violin bow.
> Ben



Hi Ben.

Great tool! So esoteric sounds...

Thank you


----------



## hawpri

TSU, you're welcome. Thanks for the kind remarks!


----------



## park bench

With Hawpri's permission-
just a looped version of the esoteric rosinspiel .nki (should work, just point it to your sample directory) 

If anyone wants to take a hack at the crossfade script and try to achieve release samples...
http://db.tt/azoEHceO


----------



## germancomponist

Because I love it to use more unknown libs, synth's e.t.c., today, while I was searching for some things..., I found this site:

http://freemusicsoftware.org/category/vsti

Many stuff there!


----------



## hawpri

Park Bench, I didn't realize you'd already posted your version of the patch- it sounds great. I added the link to your version in my original post. Thank you!! 

If anyone else is interested in sharing an improved version, feel free to post your nki.


----------



## park bench

Ups, sorry bout that. 

Good find, Gunther!


----------



## Sasje

Have another freebee.

Lighter glitch. - Sampled sounds of lighters and matches then heavily glitched to create a creepy atmospheric sound. Arp included, nice for a dark oddball percussion layer.

http://www.mediafire.com/?9zf4hnt24ft2k1q (Kontakt 5+)


----------



## ptrickf

Nice Sasje - thanks :D


----------



## ptrickf

Thanks Ben also very nice. :D


----------



## Chriss Ons

Sasje @ Thu 21 Mar said:


> ...Lighter glitch.


Hey thanks - original idea, and well executed.


----------



## hawpri

You're welcome, ptrickf. I'm glad you liked it. I just uploaded new samples last night- a 'staccato' patch with 5xRR.

Here's the link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10886089/Rosinspiel.zip
230MB download, 338MB installed.

Original post: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 35#3674635


----------



## Sasje

Made another VI freebee today.  

A very simple Viola da Gamba for Kontakt 5+

It's entirely created by using only one sample, provided by a gambist for free. With some formant/pitch trickery, I think I've managed to create a convincing VI. 
It doesn't have round robins, nor velocity layers. But I am sure that it's extreme depth and heavy dark timbre will make up for that. 

Download : http://www.mediafire.com/?421a8g69hvoapfp


----------



## Sasje

Hello,

Today I created a new VI: The Bb Trumpet. o=< :D 

It's based upon restriction-free recordings provided by the University of Iowa. 

Download links: (about 12MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/?hg4da9ut92cfvdu

Original recordings:
http://theremin.music.uiowa.edu/


----------



## Sasje

Hello everyone! 

Instead of releasing one instrument at a time, I thought it would be a nice idea to release a small orchestra. 

To see the complete patchlist, click here: http://i.imgur.com/pxv1g4H.jpg

Download part one: http://www.mediafire.com/?ec7gg8b692h6dju
Download part two: http://www.mediafire.com/?21th6g8wbpi351m

Total size: ~400Mb unpacked.
Total download size: ~250Mb compressed.

Recordings came from: http://theremin.music.uiowa.edu/MIS.html

...Which are free to use in any way.


----------



## Sasje

*Dark Drones* The instrument has 42 handcrafted drones. They are all around 1 minute in length and in Stereo. 

Download (about 190MB compressed): http://www.mediafire.com/?d9ni6i56c5im5h3


----------



## Kornez

I love freebies.

So let me show you guys something..

####
_LINK REMOVED by Admin ...
Reason: VI does not support piracy. Link leads to libraries handed out for free by someone claiming to have created them (and didn't)_
####

bunch of Kontakt stuff there.

and of course...

http://rekkerd.org/freebies-for-native- ... s-kontakt/

http://akingsmercury.com/list-free-sample-libraries/

Freebies, freebies everywhere.


----------



## TSU

hawpri, just downloaded last version of Rosinspiel - very beautiful and gentle staccato! Thank you  Goes directly to the current project...

Sasje, great drones! Thanks. I think it will be very useful in certain projects...


----------



## hawpri

TSU, thanks again. If you can share your piece it would be nice to hear how you used it.

Sasje, I haven't used your samples in anything yet, but thank you just the same for your contributions.


----------



## Samulis

*NB: VI updated!*

Hey guys, I made up a light little Zither virtual instrument. Samples are mediocre (don't expect much!), but it might be usable as background or with effects as background or such. Enjoy! (NB: the .rar is about 105 MB)

VST:
http://www.versilstudios.net/vis/Zither_v4_x86.rar (32-bit)
http://www.versilstudios.net/vis/Zither_v4_x64.rar (64-bit)

I made an overview on Youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkTfRTK6y8g (here)... sorry about the bad sound quality.


----------



## JE Martinsen

Thanks for this great little Zither, Samulis! o-[][]-o


----------



## Samulis

Thanks, JE. I hope you find some use for it!


----------



## Generdyn

Hey Everyone,

I've been making cinematic sounds for a little while now and have been doing more and more foley work. Now here are some new sounds for you guys to use in commercial and noncommercial productions. Hopefully you guys enjoy them, find them really useful and feel free to send me an email if you do happen to use them in one of your own productions, I'd love to hear it! 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/cia9k ... munity.zip

*Here is a demo of using some of the sounds in the free pack.*

http://soundcloud.com/generdyn/generdyn ... 01/s-7PCT6

The only thing I ask is for you guys to NOT SELL THEM ANYWHERE, there is a lot of work that when into these sounds I'll be releasing a pack soon that features some sounds from a friend of mine and they should be good.

If there is some things you specifically want to see/hear in a Cinematic Sound Pack let me know in the comments below!

Thanks,
Generdyn


----------



## Samulis

I made a small halloween-themed virtual instrument to wish everyone a happy Halloween. It includes some cut and cleaned elements of field recordings, orchestral percussion effects, and more.

Check it out here: http://www.versilstudios.net/miscellania-i.html

(the sliders are spiders... spooky!)

All the best,
Sam


----------



## tresero

Not sure if anyone (including me), posted this. 

I have had this going for many years. All free. Unfortunately they are only .gigs right now, but you could convert them.

http://gigasamples.com/

\
Yes, I know I should update the site, but it isn't for profit, and I have other things to do, like compose!


----------



## tresero

tresero @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Not sure if anyone (including me), posted this.
> 
> I have had this going for many years. All free. Unfortunately they are only .gigs right now, but you could convert them.
> 
> http://gigasamples.com/
> 
> \
> Yes, I know I should update the site, but it isn't for profit, and I have other things to do, like compose!



I just updated the site and all links are now working. I also found a whole bunch of "lost" samples and added them.

When I find my version of chicken systems, I will start converting and adding them as well.

Please check out the site.


----------



## bigcat1969

I'm replacing the old list with broken links to a list where all the links should work. Basically every instrument on the GM 1 list is included in these free instruments. Many have several versions. Sasje's fine instruments are also included on the list.

GM List of several hundred Public Domain and CC Free Kontakt instruments
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2 ... ntakt.html

Also
A couple dozen Maize VSTis (No Kontakt required) for PC and Mac
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2 ... vstis.html
The Pianos that seem to be the biggest draw
Accoustic
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2014/08/bigcat-piano-collection-version-2.html (http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2 ... ion-2.html)
Electric
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2 ... ianos.html


----------



## kmlandre

Wow Bigcat! Thanks very much!

Can't wait to try these all out, especially the gamelan and voice patches...

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

*New Free Violin lib by me (Raw Comps of the session need help!)*

Hey Guys Anyone interested in help editing a Freebie? i have raw recordings but still havent had time to do it myself cause of work and personal stuff.
Its a solo Violin freebie Recorded by Pablo Martinez a tango violinist it was recorded at my studio and the poor guy had a bad shoulder that day , it came out pretty good though these one are on the rougher side on interpretation
Here i let you one of the files 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c8ubb ... mp.aif.zip
Let me know


----------



## Samulis

Hey guys, I put up a new freebie upright piano. It has a very nice sound in the lower dynamics, especially in the higher notes. Feel free to check it out.

http://vis.versilstudios.net/upright-1.html


----------



## IvyAudio

Here's a library of a Steinway model B. This is the first library I've made that seems worth sharing, and because I made it mainly to get practice and feedback, it's a freebie.

Some features: Five dynamic levels, two mic positions, sustain pedal on and off samples, and two round robins. 

You can find a download link and a few more details at http://www.ivyaudio.com/pianoin162 (www.ivyaudio.com/pianoin162)

Comments and feedback are appreciated!


----------



## Pingu

IvyAudio @ Wed May 28 said:


> Here's a library of a Steinway model B. This is the first library I've made that seems worth sharing, and because I made it mainly to get practice and feedback, it's a freebie.
> 
> Some features: Five dynamic levels, two mic positions, sustain pedal on and off samples, and two round robins.
> 
> You can find a download link and a few more details at http://www.ivyaudio.com/pianoin162 (www.ivyaudio.com/pianoin162)
> 
> Comments and feedback are appreciated!



Hi IvyAudio,

I'm having real difficulty downloading this. I don't do torrents, but I've tried the other two downloads, and both of them interrupt, at different points, on each attempt. I've tried it from a number of different connections, and they all behaved the same. THe googledrive file did seem to support resume, but once I had used the resume option the file didn't know when to stop downloading - it kept counting up to about 7GB, at which point I cancelled the download - and, in actual fact, the partial file I had was still only 1.7GB, which was the point at which it had interrupted.


----------



## IvyAudio

Hey, sorry to hear you're having trouble. Unfortunately there's really not much I can do. Users have been reporting that they successfully downloaded and loaded the library, so I can only assume the problem must be with your ISP.

Is there any particular reason you're opposed to torrents? They're one of the best ways to distribute overly large files like this one, especially for someone in your situation where a direct download is not a viable option.

If you have any other ideas of places I could upload the library so you could successfully download it, I'm all ears. I put enough work into this that it's stupid for someone to not have access to it just because the download keeps failing. 

Hell, if you PM me your address I'll put it on a flash drive and mail it to you if want. Let me know.


----------



## kmlandre

Another tin whistle:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3806198&no=1#3806198

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## kmlandre

A fairly nice sounding trumpet with AET morphing/filtering available here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3806835#3806835

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## kmlandre

A small "melodic sopranos" library:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3809898

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## hawpri

Northern Scoring Tools released Solo Viola LITE 1.0 as a free download on Facebook; it looks like their website isn't up yet. Has anyone tried this? I haven't seen it posted anywhere on VI Control and haven't been able to test it out myself.

2 Octaves
Chromatically sampled
True Legato
Controllable vibrato and dynamics

Demos:
https://soundcloud.com/northern-scoring ... lite-demos

Download link for the Facebook averse (61.5MB):
http://northernscoring.com/Solo_Viola_LITE_1.0.zip


----------



## kmlandre

hawpri @ Fri Aug 22 said:


> Has anyone tried this? I haven't seen it posted anywhere on VI Control and haven't been able to test it out myself.



I've mucked about with it a bit. I can't say I'm all that fond of the legato and it's a bit "present" (pretty close mic'ed to my ears), but it's definitely passable. It has a distinct character, for sure...

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## kmlandre

Oh, and I forgot to post the "Mourning Violin" freebie:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40172&highlight=mourning+violin

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## Chriss Ons

FREE Demo version of *PERC+* (v.1.0 / Sept. 2014)
A library with expressive cymbals/gongs, metallic objects- and prepared piano percussion. 





* 10 of the 64 patches of the full version (charity-/donationware)
* 1.345 samples (stereo, 48 kHz / 24-bit)
* 3.14 GB .wav sample pool, compressed to 1.8 GB .ncw lossless
* requires full version of KONTAKT 5.1


----------



## amorphosynthesis

http://northernscoring.com

Excellent free solo viola


----------



## Pingu

*EDIT:- Following the Dropbox debacle, Josquin (Chriss Ons) has very kindly offered to host the samples. I've now pasted his links into this post, so they should all work. Many thanks Chriss!! *

I've decided to stop selling all these libraries at sampleism, and make them freely available. A couple have been freebies before, on another site, but most haven't. 

There's nothing fancy about any of them; when I made them it was because the sounds weren't out there, and I wanted them for my own use. There's no scripting (in fact most of them predate scripting), or release samples, and some of them are probably clunky, but I still get some use out of them, so I thought I'd share. 

In the interests of uploading, I converted everything to ncw format, which got it down from 4GB to just over 1GB, but I remain deeply suspicious of the claim that ncw is lossless - particularly for things like cymbal decay tails. So if there are any issues please let me know. 

*Boomwhacked *
A fully chromatic two octave set of boomwhackers being hit on a variety of surfaces, and in a variety of ways. I made them when there was a notion that the best way to avoid the machine-gun effect might be to have many, many velocity layers, rather than round-robins; so many notes have upwards of 30 velocity layers. There's a useful set of rolls performed with two of the same boomwhacker. 

http://we.tl/Sraxc0cPt9 

-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/Av5c5uCskB 


*Bowed Xylophone* 
My very first attempt at sampling, so a bit rough, and preserves all the quirks of the actual thing. It takes a long time to get a xylophone bar to speak, with a bow, so not the most playable melody instrument, but this is true of the real thing. 

http://we.tl/ZJFoLD6d0Q 

-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/9SaKE383QZ 


*Bowed Cymbals* 
A very large collection of samples. They're very close mic'd, so you get all kinds of bass that you don't hear from a little further away. 

http://we.tl/7VsTdYqYPe 

-or- 

mirror http://we.tl/Et3bxTuXIm 


*Extended Piano* 
I wanted to make a giant library of all the techniques required in scores by the likes of Henry Cowell. In the end I didn't have time, but the articulations I managed are done in some detail. 

http://we.tl/n7sd9xbneF 

-or- 
mirror: http://we.tl/g9GjV8xrPI


*School Gamelan *
The school where I taught bought a fake gamelan set. It was made of plywood, and the bars were a steel/bronze alloy, so it has its own unique sound. 

http://we.tl/0nCpOMAADa


-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/RrTH1QmdqI 


*Water Cymbals* 
I spent a couple of nights experimenting with playing cymbals and then dunking them. The bowed articulations make for a particularly weird sound - somewhere between a Nazgul and a racing car. (They were also fun to perform - bow in one hand, cord suspending the cymbal in another, little toe for the record and pause buttons). 

http://we.tl/JWZy8g8aR9 

-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/G2EQfkSBxn 


*Waterphone Hits* 
A very small library. I planned to go on and do bowed articulations, but so many developers beat me to it that I never bothered. So just samples of the tines being hit with two different beaters. 

http://we.tl/6NLHZcnnZ2 

-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/QGJ4b0y1MY 


*Whirly Tubes* 
At the time there weren't any - I think Omnisphere may have them now, but still a fairly unique sound amongst samples. Slap a load of reverb on them and these can be really eerie. 

http://we.tl/n5GPKIAaJ2 

-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/iEMEudpFDL



Feel free to use the samples however you like. Here are a couple of demos to show what they can sound like:- 

School Gamelan https://soundcloud.com/ziggy185/gamelan2 
Boomwhacked https://soundcloud.com/ziggy185/boomwhackeddemo 
Water Cymbals and Piano https://soundcloud.com/ziggy185/sets/water-cymbal-demos 
Whirly Tubes https://soundcloud.com/ziggy185/whirlymelody


----------



## geronimo

No link works ! :?


----------



## Pingu

geronimo @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> No link works ! :?



Yeah, it seems Dropbox has quite a low limit for traffic. I'll try and find an alternative place to put them - in the meantime they should be set to go again soon.


----------



## Chriss Ons

(edit: solved - Pingu added new, working links to his post above.)


----------



## Virharmonic

*Winter Madness - Violin Freebie patch by Virharmonic!*

We have prepared promotional pricing for the upcoming 12 days and this special pricing will last till the end of 24th December with great savings on our choral libraries. We are also proud to announce our upcoming series called Soul Capture. This series is the largest project we have ever undertaken and we can't wait to share more with you, but to prevent an injury from the overwhelming anticipation, we have provided a http://virharmonic.com/index.php?route=product/all (Violin Freebie). It is now available on our product page and it is completely free - just add to cart and process like a normal order with the main difference of not needing your credit card. 2015 will bring more updates to our Choral Series and the launch of Soul Capture series and we believe that it will be a very exciting Year.

For Violin Freebie powered by the free UVI Workstation click http://virharmonic.com/index.php?route=product/all (HERE) 

*Thank You for your Support in 2014!

Merry Holidays and Happy New Year from Virharmonic Team!*





To find out more about the freebie just visit www.virharmonic.com

[flash width=600 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/sets/violin-freebie[/flash]
Link for non flash users https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/sets/violin-freebie


----------



## lowdown

@Vilharmonic, thank's for the heads up.


----------



## evilantal

Just ran into these....

http://soundinnovators.wordpress.com/products/

Hadn't seen them before...


----------



## K8ch

Hi,


This topic seems to be neglected, as of late.
So, I'd like to offer this "freebie": A couple of really good sounding saxophones.

http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?pl ... es&id=2160


And, here's another good sounding sax:
http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?pl ... one&id=187



Peace,
K8ch


----------



## VSTBuzz

We've got some free sample libraries up on www.VSTBuzz.com (we'd love to host any freebies for you guys too if you want us to).

http://www.vstbuzz.com/freebies

Our most popular one right now is Shortnoise - a 6GB electronic sample library for Kontakt 4 or higher:

http://vstbuzz.com/freebies/shortnoise/


----------



## hollo

Coming back this time with some Sylenth presets/Midi/Cubase files.

The bank contains

16 high quality presets (fxb) together with
MIDI and Cubase Project file.
Well rounded bank with Pads, Arp, Seqs, Lead, Sweep, Basses, Drums - Percussion and Fx.

All you need to build up the song in this video/audio from 0:58 til the end:


Dowload the free patches

Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## audioimperia

This mini sample pack has a size of 345 MB and includes a full octave of power chords and single notes recorded on an 8-string electric guitar by renowned producer and guitarist Chimp Spanner. We included two different tones for each articulation and then also the DI signal so that you can easily reamp the sound if you want to.

*KEY FEATURES*

High definition 48kHz / 24bit .WAV files
Powerchords Muted Short / Long
Powerchords Open Long / Short
Single Notes Long / Short
250+ files / 345 MB
Photo credit for the cover goes to our dear friend Misha Mansoor ofPeriphery.

Go here to create your account now: http://www.audioimperia.com/account/register


----------



## synthpunk

some good one's here.
http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/top-6-free/


----------



## FrozenPlain

Free music box for Kontakt. It comes with a load of impulse responses and effects for sound design too. If you don't want to subscribe to the mailing list you can put [email protected] as the email, you'll still get the link 






http://www.frozenplain.com/products/victorian-music-box/


----------



## donbodin

aesthete said:


> some good one's here.
> http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/top-6-free/



We send out emails out every time we find a quality new free library so sign up on the mailing list while your checking out the Top 6 page.


----------



## paoling

Don't know if it has been mentioned but there are two freebies on our site.

The FREE Simple Flute



http://fluffyaudio.com/shop/simple-flute

And My Log Drum



http://fluffyaudio.com/shop/my-log-drum-a-primitive-sounding-percussion-for-ni-kontakt


----------



## audioimperia

We created a small epic trailer freebie (produced by Generdyn). The Freebie includes:

*Atmospheres
*Braaams
*Effects
*Hits
*Pulses
*Punching Percussion
*Risers

High definition 44.1kHz / 24bit .WAV files
Custom Kontakt Patch
60 files / 200+ MB

http://www.audioimperia.com/products/epic-trailer-sounds-produced-by-generdyn-freebie


----------



## GULL

All the old forum links are broken now it seems. Is there a fix ?


----------



## kurtvanzo

GULL said:


> All the old forum links are broken now it seems. Is there a fix ?


+1. I'm thankful I went through this list before the VI website update, but for those new to VI this thread can be a disappointment. If it can't be fixed let us know so some of us can do a bit of research and find new links. There are a few freebies that work great, but I don't want to add duplicate entries (and extend this thread unnecessarily) if the past links can be fixed. Thanks


----------



## sdrff

This is definitely not a good solution, but it should work for many old links. If an old link has a five or less digits number (after a "t="), for example in the first post there is http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27753&highlight= here is what you can do.

You take that number, in this case 27753.

You put it here: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/temp-fix.NUMBER , in this case http://vi-control.net/community/threads/temp-fix.27753

And that should take you to the right thread. If the link only has a longer number, like the pocket blaus link (... ?p=3651747 ...), this method won't work.


----------



## VSTBuzz

We've hosted a number of freebies from forum contributors for free on our website: www.vstbuzz.com/freebies


----------



## David Donaldson

As part of MODWHEEL's first birthday celebrations we're giving away FREE for a short time.....Worldly Goods.
It's been a big year for us and thanks to all who have supported us so far.
We're in the middle of our Creative Differences series of drum and percussion libraries and have put together a few miscellaneous odd percussion patches.The 4 Worldly Goods Kontakt patches contain stone, bone, shells, seeds and ice.

We've all but finished Angklung-The Bamboozler before completing the series with Timpani and Kettle drums.

Anyway if you go to our website you can check out all our releases and grab Worldly goods (as well as our earlier freebie Tasty Morsals) while you are there. Our stuff requires Kontakt 5.3 or higher.
www.modwheel.co.nz
Here's a promo vid made using only the Worldly Goods library.


----------



## David Donaldson

Here's an in-depth Tutorial on use of Worldly Goods.


----------



## GULL

Nice sounds. Thank you MODWHEEL !


----------



## bigcat1969

Some sounds for the new free sampler Grace from the classic free Sonatina Orchestra.
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2015/09/sonatina-for-grace.html.


----------



## GULL

A nice free Button Accordion for Full Kontakt. Requires email registration to download.


----------



## roalin

New free dark library, "dark cycles", beautiful sound design elements - soundscapes.



http://www.inspiringaudio.com/dark-cycles-free-sample-library/


----------



## donbodin

Hey group hope this is ok to post as it is "FREE" to one lucky winner 

Sample Library Review is hosting a giveaway of the entire SampleTraxx catalog. One winner will get all 4 Sampletraxx kontakt libraries for FREE.

*ENTER HERE:* http://bit.ly/1PiG3Pg







1 Lucky Winners will receive all 4 kontakt libraries.
*• Doom
• Voices of the Ages
• Raptus
• Rhythmic Voltage Control*

*ENTER HERE:* http://bit.ly/1PiG3Pg

More info on all the libraries visit SampleTraxx http://www.sampletraxx.com/


----------



## GULL

* Soundethers releases "Free Fall" - Free Underscoring Library for Kontakt 5

*
http://soundethers.wix.com/soundethers#!freebie-free-fall/uyi14


----------



## devonmyles

Thanks for this. Sounds cool.


----------



## sleepy hollow

Lots of freebies on http://www.boldersounds.net

You'll find the usual suspects (like a music box) and also some unusual stuff.


----------



## GULL

*BOB PERRY GATE*






http://www.bobperry-audio.com/shop/bob-perry-gate/


----------



## Rodney Money

FrozenPlain said:


> Free music box for Kontakt. It comes with a load of impulse responses and effects for sound design too. If you don't want to subscribe to the mailing list you can put [email protected] as the email, you'll still get the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozenplain.com/products/victorian-music-box/


Thank you so much!


----------



## Joe_SampleCraft

Happy Halloween everybody, I have a little Free Toy Piano with some creepy fx for your scary productions!


http://www.samplecraftaudio.com/#!free-stuff/cnf2


----------



## TheUnfinished

I thought I'd mentioned this in this thread, but don't appear to have done, so...

Bunch of free drum samples, loops and synth sounds over on my Free page.


----------



## soundethers

Hi guys,
here's a freebie by Soundethers, Free Fall, and (my fault) I forgot to share here already... You'll find deep, tonal, underscores for free. Hope you enjoy these sounds.

http://soundethers.wix.com/soundethers#!freebie-free-fall/uyi14


----------



## jasonachapman

I have a free piano sample library here. It's a nice Kawai GS-60 semi-concert.


----------



## donbodin

I know the SampleLibraryReview Top 6 Free has been passed around on this thread so I just want to mention that if you are on our mailing list we are giving away promo codes to get a great little string library (that sells for $30) for free tomorrow.


----------



## hawpri

donbodin said:


> I know the SampleLibraryReview Top 6 Free has been passed around on this thread so I just want to mention that if you are on our mailing list we are giving away promo codes to get a great little string library (that sells for $30) for free tomorrow.


Thanks, Don! I just got it. A while ago I'd actually decided against purchasing it, but now that I have it and played around with it, I can see the value in having a patch like that. It was a good enough deal at $30, getting it for free is a steal.


----------



## donbodin

hawpri said:


> Thanks, Don! I just got it. A while ago I'd actually decided against purchasing it, but now that I have it and played around with it, I can see the value in having a patch like that. It was a good enough deal at $30, getting it for free is a steal.


glad your digging it. 
A steal indeed - I'll be sending out the invite to anyone who joins the mailing list this week to get it for FREE.
Thanks for your support!


----------



## Gregg Chmara

Have tried now (several times) to join list, and today to find the needed codes and place to acquire the offered strings - with no luck. I will also try to send this message direct to you rather than on VI Control...and omclude my e mail.

I am Mac User System 10.11.1 and habve been running into a few glitches with e mail.


----------



## donbodin

Gregg Chmara said:


> Have tried now (several times) to join list, and today to find the needed codes and place to acquire the offered strings - with no luck. I will also try to send this message direct to you rather than on VI Control...and omclude my e mail.
> 
> I am Mac User System 10.11.1 and habve been running into a few glitches with e mail.


Hi Gregg - just emailed you back. Sorry you have had trouble. Reply back to my email and then it won't be seen as spam if it is getting trapped in your spam folder. Thanks


----------



## SampleScience

I have released a pack of 31 free instruments for Kontakt 5. Sampled instruments include a Yamaha DX21, a Dave Smith's instruments Mopho, old computers from the sixties and various analog synthesizers:

http://www.samplescience.ca/2015/11/31-free-kontakt-instruments.html


----------



## Gregg Chmara

A big thank you to Don for helping me get the samples downloaded. Problem was with my Mail system in Mac Yosemite 10.11.1 which has been permitting thousands of spam messages to clump in with other stuff as it does not (yet, I hope) play nicely with my independent ISPs Servers.

Now to load the samples and play with them a while ---


----------



## ShredX

So here it is, my fist VI Iron & Rust. http://www.mediafire.com/download/e27efl3jsv3n5m6/Iron_%26_Rust.zip

There is a fairly lengthy backstory to this but I will try to keep it somewhat brief. I have been a guitarist most of my life and have always had a considerable amount of work as such. A few years back I started to broaden my horizons and started writing and pitching for TV and movies and thus started getting deeper into Virtual Instruments. About a year ago I had an accident that damaged my left hand and within a week another incident that hurt my right. It would take a considerable amount of time to heal and my guitar playing would be virtually non-existent for many months. Although I was still writing, there was the time I typically devote to guitar still there and I was missing it. Yes, I could use the time to write more but I wanted to use it to do something else and maybe challenge myself with something new. VI's have always intrigued me so I sat down to see if I could make one that would work with Kontakt. With each new portion that I would complete I found that I wanted to add more or tweek what I had. As someone that would come to vi control several times a day I began to read all of the posts about scripting for Kontakt. I must have read them 1000 times. Tons of valuable info and great people willing to help each other out. I found so many awesome posts by Evil Dragon here but also in other areas on the net which really helped tremendously as it would have been a longer more difficult road without them. A huge thank you to you Evil Dragon. Big Bob, Nils, and many others posts also helped out abundantly. I wanted all of the elements on one page and for it to be somewhat symmetrical. Yes, I realize that it looks similar to some other developers products but it was not the intention, nor was it of trying to be a knock-off even though I may joke and say it's a poor man's (insert name here). Obviously, there are many different developers that did inspire certain elements for one reason or another but I was just trying to put together a UI that made sense to me. I'm not out to upset, offend, or ruffle any feathers. I wanted to use chickenhead knobs so automatically it lends itself to some type of military looking design. The arpeggiator is the standard NI one. A handful of effects, EQ, Compressor, and Hi and Lo filters. I am not re-inventing the wheel and it is not the best sounding thing in the world but it is free, has some interesting sounds, and I think I passed the test to myself on some level. A tremendous amount of trial and error (mainly error) went into this. Most of the sounds are gritty, noisy and wet and really geared more for Horror or Sci-Fi in more of a layering capacity. There are a few exceptions but for the most part, yup. Lots of samples that are manipulated to death. Nothing earth shattering but I do hope that someone finds something in here that they like and uses it. I would love to hear if someone uses it for something. I know I am not exactly "building it up" but it is my first so I expect a certain amount of "that could've been done better" or "this should've been done different". Plus there are a lot of oddball sounds, but some cool ones. It is free and I am not collecting e-mail addresses or anything you just need to download it at the link. It's 1.3GB unzipped. No animals were harmed in the making of this Vi. 

Thank You 
J-


----------



## JE Martinsen

Thanks for the generous freebie, J! Downloading now!

I think this is a great example of how invaluable a resource the VI community is, and I think it's admirable how you dove head first into the task of learning to create your own VI out of necessity and sheer willpower. To me the task of scripting for Kontakt still seems daunting. I hope your hands have healed well in the time since the accidents.

Looking forward to try out your sample library, and thanks again!


----------



## ReMoFuMu

Thank you J-!  I've downloaded your library and played all sounds. Wow! Really good work what you've created! 
All the best
Frank


----------



## kmlandre

microForj - Samulis Recorder

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/a-gift-from-the-microforj-xmas-fairy-legato-recorders.50396/






Kurt


----------



## ShredX

JE Martinsen said:


> Thanks for the generous freebie, J! Downloading now!
> 
> I think this is a great example of how invaluable a resource the VI community is, and I think it's admirable how you dove head first into the task of learning to create your own VI out of necessity and sheer willpower. To me the task of scripting for Kontakt still seems daunting. I hope your hands have healed well in the time since the accidents.
> 
> Looking forward to try out your sample library, and thanks again!



Hands not 100% yet but getting there.
Thank you!


----------



## ShredX

ReMoFuMu said:


> Thank you J-!  I've downloaded your library and played all sounds. Wow! Really good work what you've created!
> All the best
> Frank



Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## sumit kumar

Ohh! No one mentioned our free library so may this will help to try out our some free samples.

Indian instruments and unusual samples at our website - https://www.cryptocipher.in/?wpsc-product=free-sample-pack
List Of Instruments and Audio Content

1} Double Sided Hand Drum
Sample Size : 12 MB , 250 Samples
This is a multisampled Instrument – 10 RR with Low , Mid and High Velocities.
Play with the script to get beautiful patterns

2} ThingamaKit – SFX Instrument.
Sample Size :- 70 MB , 170 Samples
Scripted

3} Pambai – Rare South Indian Percussion.
Sample Size :- 60 MB , 270 Samples
Multisampled Instrument , Scripted.

4} Tabla Mouth Percussion / Thunderous Raga Voice Samples – Audio Wave Format.
5} Mouth Shots(Tabla Mouth Percussion) – Scripted/Mod-wheel Controls Speed ((Kontakt 5.3+ Needed))
6} Indian Harmonium Scripted – One the the Instrument from Our Bollywood Harmonium Pack.
7} Tabla Loops – Wave/REX/Kontakt
8} A patch from Voices Of Ragas Vol-1 (Kontakt 5.3+ Needed)
9} Sound Design Instruments
10} Violin Raga Phrases Instrument ( A patch from Bollywood Harmoniums Product)


Hope you guys enjoy the samples.


----------



## Suganthan

Here some unlisted ones,
www.bedroomproducersblog.com
www.pluginboutique.com
http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/free-music-samples-download-loops-hits-and-multis-627820 ---> So many. Could be helpful for quick mockups.
hhttp://www.synth-synthesizer.com/index.php/freebies-for-native-kontakt (ttp://www.synth-synthesizer.com/index.php/freebies-for-native-kontakt)
http://www.strezov-sampling.com/page/free.html
http://www.acousticsamples.net/bundles/as-free-collection

A note to anyone downloads 32 bit: Make sure it is compatible with your DAW. Some 64 bit DAW don't support 32 bit. You gotto ditch them :/

And thank you so much for all the freebies you guys made and shared. Much appreciated.


----------



## MrVoice

FOR A LIMITED TIME!
In memory of Nomad Factory’s founder Bernie Torelli who passed away on January 18th this year dontcrack.com is giving away a free download of the "Bus Driver Compressor" plugin.
The download is at this place,
I just downlodaded it and im giving it a try on a drummix I had prepeared for this evening. Heard it's great for sidechain comp and sat.
At the same time it makes me angry and in a bad mode thinking of all those people struggle every day fighting this f***ing c***er shit.
Please take a moment and give a thought of all the true heroes out there, they worth it!

/Nick


----------



## bigcat1969

In an effort to improve some instruments, I redid the lightly sampled, but quite fun Upright Skerratt London Piano to have less latency and tried to improve the Steinway Iowa Piano to be a bit less wonky. Yes I am a hopeless tinker. They are available for Kontakt or stand alone Maize VSTs.

http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2016/02/recut-pianos.html


----------



## Frédéric Bégnon

Hi everybody
My contribution for this thread: It's a free barrel organ for Kontakt5
http://www.rossignol-studio.fr/en/my-shares/


----------



## sig-ex

Free version of my humble sample libraries in SFZ format (via Gumroad)

Strings
https://gum.co/bQSUD

Brass
https://gum.co/UCRhZ

Woodwinds
https://gum.co/TbOOC

And for other stuff to come (soon hopefully)
https://sig-ex.com/free/

Enjoy!


----------



## kmlandre

Hi All-

I've complied a page of all the freebies I released so they're all in one easy-to-find place:

http://www.microforj.com/

Here's a list of what you'll find:

*Van Houzen Trumpet *- Based on the U of Iowa samples.
*Fiedler Tin Whistle *- Based on somebody named Fiedler's public domain samples.
*Mourning Violin* - A modified version of the solo violin in Sonatina Symphonic Orchestra...
*Melodic Sopranos* - Works best in lower volumes as it gets a little crackly when it gets too loud.
*Samulis Recorder* - A batch of samples generously release by Samulis (of VSCO2) several years ago.
*Westerkerk Carillon* - Public domain samples from a museum site.
*Keyed Fiddle *- Someone on VI Control posted these a while back and I thought they'd made a great ragged fiddle sound
-- Kurt


----------



## DSmolken

The freebies made by myself and various friends are here - a total of 18 libraries with everything from strings to glitches, adding up to a few gigabytes.

http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/

The two most popular ones are the cello we made together with bigcat1969, and Meatbass which is my double bass. Of course most people here have enough strings already, but these do include some unusual stuff like unison mappings with synth-style width and detune controls, vibrato humanization etc. Also recommended: String Cyborgs which are basically synths made from samples of the same cello and bass, the Ergo upright bass with some super-low notes sampled on the lowest string detuned as far as it would go and still produce a steady pitch, and Scarypiano with three layers of noisy mangled public domain piano samples.

The big project we're working on now is a female death metal vocal library.

I also made the Sforzando interface and mappings for SM Drums, which is a few gigabytes all by itself.

https://smmdrums.wordpress.com/


----------



## soundethers

Hello,
I may have posted this already (in case, I apologize), but if you did not know about this freebie, just take a look.
http://soundethers.wix.com/soundethers#!freebie-free-fall/uyi14

Cheers, Matteo


----------



## Alohabob

DSmolken said:


> The big project we're working on now is a female death metal vocal library.
> 
> https://smmdrums.wordpress.com/ (/)


Looking forward to that!


----------



## adamsample

bigcat1969 said:


> In an effort to improve some instruments, I redid the lightly sampled, but quite fun Upright Skerratt London Piano to have less latency and tried to improve the Steinway Iowa Piano to be a bit less wonky. Yes I am a hopeless tinker. They are available for Kontakt or stand alone Maize VSTs.
> 
> http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2016/02/recut-pianos.html


nice!


----------



## synthpunk

Free Toy Keyboard Instrument
http://www.samplescience.ca/2016/08/toy-keyboard.html


----------



## Frédéric Bégnon

My new free percussion instrument 
http://www.rossignol-studio.fr/en/cliketap-2/


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

http://alpineproject.wixsite.com/main

On this site are a lot of free *orchestral libraries*. Here a few tips how to tweak those libraries and audio examples. http://vi-control.net/community/thr...eaked-free-violins-and-brass-libraries.55778/


----------



## bigcat1969

I started a little blog devoted to standalone Maize VSTis. The idea is to (slowly) go through each instrument in turn as I edit and create a VSTi version of the VSCO. Thanks to Sam Gossner for all his hard work!
The string and brass section is up.
http://bcvsts.blogspot.com/

Also here is a VST Rompler version of the Sonatina Orchestra. Thanks Mattias Westlund for all your hard work!
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2016/10/sound-modules.html


----------



## synthpunk

Some great free drum (acoustic and electronic) samples through impeccable recording chain here.
http://www.sixbitdeep.com/shop/


----------



## synthpunk

Death Piano LE Free
http://www.productionvoices.com/death-piano-le/


----------



## karelpsota

I'm giving away sounds for free on my website.

http://karelpsota.com/Free-Stuff/ (karelpsota.com)

50 samples recorded and processed for high energy productions.
The main goal was to combine the organic top end of field recordings with a clean punchy low end from synths.
You are free to use these sounds in your compositions. However, please do NOT resell them individually.

Content:
20 Hits
12 Wooshes
10 Drones
8 Loops


----------



## synthpunk

Spitfire Audio Free Moon Guitar
*http://tinyurl.com/zdqsxzk*


----------



## Alohabob

kmlandre said:


> Hi All-
> 
> 
> *Van Houzen Trumpet *- Based on the U of Iowa samples.
> *Mourning Violin* - A modified version of the solo violin in Sonatina Symphonic Orchestra...
> *Keyed Fiddle *- Someone on VI Control posted these a while back and I thought they'd made a great ragged fiddle sound
> -- Kurt



These three are especially fantastic


----------



## bigcat1969

The Virtual Playing Orchestra is an SFZ remix of all the best free orchestras out there. It draws from SSO, VSCO2, Iowa, No Budget, Philharmonia and more.

http://virtualplaying.com/

P.S. Don't worry I had nothing to do with making it...


----------



## kmlandre

Alohabob said:


> These three are especially fantastic


Thanks! Glad you're enjoying them...

Kurt


----------



## DSmolken

http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/marie-ork/

Female death metal voice bank for the free Plogue Alter/Ego voice synth, and KVR DC 2016 entry. Also useful for monster voices in film and games, from dinosaurs to alien insects.


----------



## ag75

https://www.kvraudio.com/product/snarebuzz-by-wavesfactory. Because we all want a little snare buzz in our recordings.


----------



## synthpunk

Free synthmagic instrument
http://www.synthmagic.co.uk/free.html


----------



## kurtvanzo

synthpunk said:


> Free synthmagic instrument
> http://www.synthmagic.co.uk/free.html



Do you know what these two are? They seem to have no describtion or even a title that might reveal what it is... Pads? Synths? Cats being tortured? I have so many already that I haven't played through, I'd hate to add to the pile without some idea.


----------



## DSmolken

This one is not mine but I thought people here could use it, it's from Soundbetter, 1.2 GB Kontakt instrument with five singers, ah/oh/oo.

https://soundbetter.com/singers-sample-library/


----------



## lp59burst

If you want to add a Pipe Organ VI to your palette there's a free one available on the Samplephonics & PlugInBoutique sites.

From PlugInBoutique's Site: _The Leeds Town Hall Organ_

From Samplephonics Site: _The Leeds Town Hall Organ_


----------



## synthpunk

Free Hollow Sun sample library 1.2G hosted by Tal. (Scroll down until you see... https://tal-software.com/products/tal-sampler


----------



## Lotias

-


----------



## DSmolken

My first library to crack the 1000-sample barrier, a folk-punk tuba. The tuba player I made this with will be at SXSW with Hańba! and between their tours we're already planning to get really serious and make a whole Balkan brass library.

http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/war-tuba


----------



## Frédéric Bégnon

Hi
New free instrument by Rossignol-Studio
Sifflo
http://www.rossignol-studio.fr/fr/nouvel-instrument-gratuit-kontakt/


----------



## sig-ex

Looped Sonatina Symphonic Orchestra Instruments:

Demo:

Download:
https://musical-artifacts.com/artifacts/456
More info:
https://sig-ex.com/2017/03/12/sso-se-looped-sso-instruments/
Licensed as Creative Commons Sampling Plus 1.0.


----------



## Kuusniemi

Hey guys,

Decided to share a few patches and sounds through my new site,
https://www.manmakesnoise.com/freebies

15 wav samples and 25 patches for the light version of u-he Bazille (BazilleCM, Beatzille and what different names it has). I am told the patches do work with the full Bazille also.


----------



## synthpunk

TX, love me Bazille and the deritives.

@Kussniemi Just a note we also have a freebie thread pinned on the virtual synth forum below, please feel free to post there as well.

http://vi-control.net/community/forums/virtual-synths-omnisphere-u-he-reaktor-etc.131/



Kuusniemi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Decided to share a few patches and sounds through my new site,
> https://www.manmakesnoise.com/freebies
> 
> 15 wav samples and 25 patches for the light version of u-he Bazille (BazilleCM, Beatzille and what different names it has). I am told the patches do work with the full Bazille also.


----------



## Leon Portelance

Free instruments from Alpine. They have all the main symphony instruments. http://alpineproject.wixsite.com/main


----------



## calebfaith

Wine Glasses is a simple Kontakt Instrument which includes a very small sampleset of a wine glass being bowed and flicked. It includes 3x dynamic levels with 4x round robins. This instrument has only been sampled at the one pitch but using Kontakts pitch shifting abilities it has been stretched to several octaves. It has been recorded in a very dry environment and I recommend using reverb!

*REQUIRES FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1XbG_ld_HuBMch2c0jT6CxdD3HAvVoKW4 (Download)

Demos*


----------



## Michael_Picher

I recently sampled a Casiotone 7000 synth keyboard. It's on my site for free, along with many other SFZ instruments!

http://michaelpichermusic.wixsite.com/composer/free


----------



## bigcat1969

I don't remember what I last inflicted on this thread, but here is a brand new little Kontakt standup acoustic bass, shofar and pvc pipe/water instrument.
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2017/03/freesound.html

Browse the blog for a number of other Kontakt, VSTi and a few SFZ instruments...
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/

Oops had the wrong link for the bass. Apologies to those of you who ended up at the steam store! Thanks for catching that Kurt.


----------



## GULL

Michael_Picher said:


> I recently sampled a Casiotone 7000 synth keyboard. It's on my site for free, along with many other SFZ instruments!
> 
> http://michaelpichermusic.wixsite.com/composer/free




Thank you very much!


----------



## Alohabob

calebfaith said:


> Wine Glasses is a simple Kontakt Instrument



Wow, that's really neat!


----------



## GULL

Not sure if already shared. (Should we have these indexed?)

Two cool orchestral chords http://sonuscore.com/free-orchestra-chords/


----------



## bigcat1969

Anyone mention the new Virtual Playing Orchestra Version 2? Paul Battersby took the best available free samples and worked them over for cohesion and then looped the sustains. This along with the VSCO2 are my fave free sfz orchestras and of course Alpine for Kontakt users. Quite small and could be good for sketching and laptopping. Surprisingly good sound for the cost, free, and size. And don't worry I had nothing to do with making it.

http://virtualplaying.com/


----------



## Atom Hub

Hello to you all !

April the 1st is approaching, so please, let one more clown in... This one is friendly one, though



 Hope you will enjoy this release and will have fun playing this little new instrument. The sounds 
were sampled of little paper trumpet I bought to my son some time ago when attending a local circus show. It is a little paper trumpet rolling out, when the air is pushed in and immediately rolling back, 
when the air pressure stops. You know that funny satirical sound, best thrown right in someone´s face - takes me back to the world of my slap-happy childhood. Anyway, as you will find out, this little trumpet does a little more than that. Explore the TRUMPETTE for yourself, it is FREE - as a thanks to you all, friends, musicians, sample and Kontakt lovers all over the world - for your continuous support and music you write. http://atomhub.net/FREE_Trumpette.html
Have a good day !


----------



## DSmolken

Just got the last bugs fixed in this a few hours ago... a baritone sax, though on April Fool's day we pretended it was a huge flute made from the thighbone of a Siberian bear.







http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/bear-sax


----------



## AdamAlake

calebfaith said:


> Wine Glasses is a simple Kontakt Instrument which includes a very small sampleset of a wine glass being bowed and flicked. It includes 3x dynamic levels with 4x round robins. This instrument has only been sampled at the one pitch but using Kontakts pitch shifting abilities it has been stretched to several octaves. It has been recorded in a very dry environment and I recommend using reverb!
> 
> *REQUIRES FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT
> 
> http://calebfaith.com/free-kontakt-instruments/ (More info and download here!)
> 
> Demos*




Lovely, thank you.


----------



## Atom Hub

anthraxsnax said:


> soooo umm... I just ended up spending 50$ I didn't have at your site.
> 
> love it! even if I don't use the stuff, I absolutely love your style(probably polar opposite my own, ironically)



Hey, thanx a lot !


----------



## AdamAlake

Atom Hub said:


> Hey, thanx a lot !



Thank you for the freebie, as Czechian neighbor.


----------



## Atom Hub

anthraxsnax said:


> I had another recent "feast" thanks to that easter egg  I pretty much own anything I wanted that's up right now
> 
> Again, I don't write music that makes use of it, but it's got some real character that draws me in
> 
> I do have a suggestion for a future library...
> 
> Loop distortion pedals back into themselves (creating pure feedback) and tweak knobs, Jacks being plugged/unplugged/bad cable crackling percussion and some circuit bending harmonizer pedals/kids toys
> 
> Stuff I used to play around with when I was younger... seems like you could buy an old pedal board and really have fun...
> 
> 
> If I can find it, I made a piece with a friend where we did something similar as far as looping feedback through my amp, then I tweaked knobs to shape the soundscape - then played clean guitar ambient leads over it... we called it "distortion guitar" as a bit of irony
> 
> But man... it was basically a very round about way of making an analog synth... because once we embraced the feedback, turned the volume down - it was control able and shapable... using a pitch shifter and looper we could make harmonies



good idea, thanks ! Actually, I have quite a few of pedals and also another machines, that could be "plugged in" to the loop. Making "noise" can be a real fun, (4ms pedals are a big inspiration - considering getting some of them)

thank you again for your appreciation of my work and stuff ! means a lot !


----------



## GULL

*FREE WORLD freebie!!*
Animated textures for Kontakt 5.6. 
A big taster of our ambient fields and underscoring sound libraries.

http://soundethers.wixsite.com/soundethers/freebie-free-world


----------



## Mornats

anthraxsnax said:


> Loop distortion pedals back into themselves (creating pure feedback) and tweak knobs, Jacks being plugged/unplugged/bad cable crackling percussion and some circuit bending harmonizer pedals/kids toys



That's not too dissimilar to what Mick Gordon did to create the sounds for the Doom soundtrack. See here: http://gdcvault.com/play/1024068/-DOOM-Behind-the


----------



## neblix

*SUPER AUDIO BOY* is a free VI which is the exact same incredibly deep layer-based synth engine as Super Audio Cart, simply with reduced content to just the Gameboy console. It's a steal! Get it!

http://impactsoundworks.com/product/super-audio-boy/


----------



## AdamAlake

neblix said:


> *SUPER AUDIO BOY* is a free VI which is the exact same incredibly deep layer-based synth engine as Super Audio Cart, simply with reduced content to just the Gameboy console. It's a steal! Get it!
> 
> http://impactsoundworks.com/product/super-audio-boy/



Thank you, this is great.


----------



## Nils Neumann

This is my little contribution
"Project Organ" - Church Organ Freebie




All information and download:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/project-organ-church-organ-freebie.61994/#post-4087679


----------



## Zhao Shen

First attempt at a Kontakt instrument 

It's called Alternative, and it came from sampling a bunch of pretty common non-musical items. I sampled things such as knobs on floor lamps, the clicking of a pen, hitting bread with chopsticks, etc. All the samples are percussive and were recorded with 7 round robin layers. You might find a use for it when looking to add some rhythmic character to a piece or for ticking percussion sounds.

Here's a 10-second demo track I made using only sounds from the library, no reverb/effects added. The MIDI file is included in the download. https://clyp.it/q5w3llsd

Link: https://www.mediafire.com/?4bth5xtf1mj1eoy


----------



## synthpunk

Samplephonics Ronroco free.
https://www.samplephonics.com/products/free/free-virtual-instruments/ronroco


----------



## AdamAlake

synthpunk said:


> Samplephonics Ronroco free.
> https://www.samplephonics.com/products/free/free-virtual-instruments/ronroco



Very neat, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## synthpunk

Sample Modern Free Marching Snares.
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...g-band-style-snare-sample.63431/#post-4109543


----------



## bigcat1969

Arps, Chords, An Orchestra in the making sort of...
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2017/06/an-orchestra-vsco2.html


----------



## synthpunk

Shrouded in mystery but free now none the less, Wonderharp

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...hestral-sound-design-harp.63679/#post-4113678


----------



## EvanArnett

This is a new sample library based on classic synthesizers. The product page contains a free version with a smaller soundset. 

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/syntronik/


----------



## synthpunk

DR110 Dr Rhythm Redux

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/dr-110-redux-free-download.64269/#post-4119437


----------



## synthpunk

Roland S-50 Sounds Of The Universe rom converted to basic Kontakt nki's. 100mb download. Feel free to take these to the next level, or convert to EXS or TAL if you wish and pay it forward.

https://app.box.com/s/tbyhdu4515tu2r4e6djg3v5wem5vng4f


----------



## donbodin

Get Syntronik iOS for FREE (link in post)
and Enter to WIN Syntronik Full for iOS by IK Multimedia
http://bit.ly/_WIN_Syntronik


----------



## synthpunk

Goldbaby Deco Claptrap Free
http://www.goldbaby.co.nz/freestuff.html


----------



## synthpunk

Wavesfactory have updated the GUI for there Musicbox and Clock freebies.
https://www.wavesfactory.com/free-kontakt-instruments/


----------



## bigcat1969

1.25 gig sketching chamber orchestra for Kontakt. Two dozen instruments.
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2017/10/sketching-chamber-orchestra.html

Maize VSTi Version.
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2017/02/vsco2-rompler.html


----------



## Michael_Picher

I recently gave my 8-bit virtual instrument a complete overhaul, with new samples and controls! My goal in making this instrument was to create something that authentically recreates that NES sound with an intuitive, musician-friendly layout.

https://www.michaelpichermusic.com/8-bit-chip


----------



## synthpunk

Ueberschall Free Elastik player and 2G (loops) soundbank.
https://www.ueberschall.com/elastik


----------



## synthpunk

Samples From Mars Snacks From Mars Freebie
https://samplesfrommars.com/products/snacks-from-mars


----------



## synthpunk

Spitfire Labs Keyed Glock Free
http://bit.ly/SampleLibraryInADay


----------



## DSmolken

Marie Ork now can sing, in addition to her earlier death metal growl capabilities, and also has additional phonemes for singing in Latin.

http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/marie-ork


----------



## reutunes

To celebrate the release of their new Palette series of Orchestral libraries, Red Room Audio are giving away a FREE Kontakt instrument : Choir Snaps, Claps, Slaps, Stomps & Shouts. They sampled a 24-piece mixed choir performing a variety of vocal and body effects and packaged it with some fun GUI features.

Grab it HERE


----------



## synthpunk

Fracture Sounds Free Desk Bell.
http://fracturesounds.com/product/desk-bell/


----------



## synthpunk

Sampleso Free Carpentry Tools
https://www.sampleso.com/shop/carpentery-tools-percussive-tools-collection


----------



## synthpunk

Free Tronsonic The Expressive Tron, Mellotron Kontakt instrument
http://www.tronsonic.com/free


----------



## lux

Hi all,

I guess this is the right place to mention it, at Dream Audio Tools we just released a little free sample library named *Microharp*

*Microharp* features a small wooden celtic harp, sampled with *two different articulations*(fingered and picked) and with *four round robins each articulation*. Microharp also includes a mixed layered patch.






http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/microharp/

Cheers 
Luca


----------



## pendle

Sound Dust Grainstrument LITE 




http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/grainstrument-lite


----------



## creativeforge

https://www.producerspot.com/best-free-vst-plugins-released-in-2017


----------



## synthpunk

Ample Percussion Cloudrum Christmas freebie
http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=27


----------



## creativeforge

synthpunk said:


> Ample Percussion Cloudrum Christmas freebie
> http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=27



Easily one of the greatest surprise in Freebies world this year, imho... for my taste anyways...


----------



## synthpunk

Fubared - Free Ice creaking, cracking, and stress sound effects that will leave you holly jolly with joy! 1.7G
https://collectedtransients.com/product/fubared/


----------



## LinusW

synthpunk said:


> Ample Percussion Cloudrum Christmas freebie
> http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=27


Oh, really sweet layered with a Wurlitzer EP...


----------



## elpedro

https://www.semantic-danielou.com/s...wnload-and-installation-semantic-danielou-53/ 

The “Semantic Daniélou” is a virtual microtonal instrument which uses just intonation, according to the theory of Alain Daniélou as presented in his work “La Sémantique Musicale” (_Musical Semantics_).

Entirely free of charge, compatible with MacOSX and Windows, it is the ideal tool for discovering the tremendous potential of this musical scale…


----------



## synthpunk

Wave Alchemy Free DRM Synth Drum Sounds
https://www.wavealchemy.co.uk/drm-drums/pid110/


----------



## Kuusniemi

A selection of low booms, some big low drums, a special drumkit and a pocket watch loop. Plus a Battery 4 kit of the drumkit.


----------



## synthpunk

Free Charles Dulcimer at vst buzz (registration required)
http://vstbuzz.com/freebies/charles-dulcimer/


----------



## synthpunk

a few free keyboards / organs from the recent Organs thread...

Soniccouture Rocksichord (free)
http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/p58-rmi-rocksichord/

Combo Model V Free
http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?id=1004
Combo Model F Free
http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?id=1365

Full Bucket Korg Sigma emulation
https://www.fullbucket.de/music/stigma.html


----------



## synthpunk

The old Free Ajatar Sampling Kantele has been resurrected with a GUI from Evil Dragon. Follow instructions here:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kantele-library.36716/page-2#post-4186348


----------



## synthpunk

vstbuzz free The Mither (registration required)
http://vstbuzz.com/freebies/the-mither-for-kontakt/


----------



## synthpunk

vstbuzz free Rosinspiel
http://vstbuzz.com/freebies/rosinspiel/


----------



## synthpunk

Christian Henson's free Playel Piano (link in video comments). EXS-24 format.


----------



## DSmolken

Sad video, but could be a very nice character piano... I use the Pleyel model in Pianoteq a lot.


----------



## SampleScience

Free SampleScience Player here: http://www.samplescience.ca/2017/10/samplescience-player.html
200 instruments, 3 gigsmof sounds, macOS and Windows 7/10 VST/AU instrument plugin.


----------



## synthpunk

Splash Sounds free Wooden Xylophone (scroll down on main page)
http://splashsound.org/


----------



## bigcat1969

Free Choral VSTs and some Piano using Google NSynth Samples.
http://bcvsts.blogspot.com/2018/02/nst-instruments.html

Some of the same samples for Kontakt
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2018/02/nouveau-sound-tracker-samples.html


----------



## synthpunk

Sample Science Player Free Rompler
http://www.samplescience.ca/2017/10/samplescience-player.html


----------



## synthpunk

that has to be about the stupidest thing I ever read, congratulations



Mundano said:


> your post is doubling two steps away the same post from the developer!  any affiliation?


----------



## Mundano

synthpunk said:


> that has to be about the stupidest thing I ever read, congratulations


stay cool, i was only joking. if you are offended i can delete/edit it. sorry.. i will be more cautious with folks i don't have any close relationship. Excuse me again please.


----------



## Ecliptiq Audio

Hey guys,

In case you missed it, I have a handful of free Kontakt instruments available from my website (no registration required; full version of Kontakt is necessary to run the libraries)

Roland TB-303 emulator:
https://www.ecliptiqaudio.com/magiq/

60 various tempo-synced noise loops:
https://www.ecliptiqaudio.com/statiq/

Hybrid harp instrument:
https://www.ecliptiqaudio.com/galactiq/

Ethnic percussion instrument:
https://www.ecliptiqaudio.com/tribalistiq/

You can use all libraries for commercial purposes too.

Best regards,
Peter
Ecliptiq Audio


----------



## jiffybox

Cheers, Peter, thanks!


----------



## fcangia

Hi guys,
In this website you can find all my free Kontakt instrument.
Psaltery, Guitar, Double Bass, Hapsicord, Electrict Bass, Cajon, Kitchen Kit, XPERIMENTA Eterea and much more!

https://www.xperimentaproject.com/


----------



## vivianistheorem

Here is an instrument that I sampled. It's a "Steirische Harmonika", an Austrian Accordion basically. There are no shorts yet, I haven't had the time yet to implement them. The longs have 2 dynamic layers which are accessible through the modwheel. Have fun!


----------



## pettinhouse

Guitar, bass and drums Sample libraries for Native Instruments kontakt free to download from Pettinhouse.com

http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/download.html



FunkyGuitar 1.0 funky Stratocaster guitar Sample Library

Mute&Slap Stratocaster Sample Library

RockLoops. Wav files made with Gibson guitars

AcousticGuitar steel guitar Sample Library

WarmJazz guitar Sample Library made with hollowbody guitar

ClassicGuitar Sample Library Nylon guitar

DirectBass 2.0 Sample Library TRB YAMAHA 6 strings bass guitar

HumbuckerGuitar Sample Library Guitar for Rock, heavy, pop

DirectGuitar stratocaster guitar Sample Library for Kontakt

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - Electro Dark Kit

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - Electro House Kit

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - Deep House Kit

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - Modem Kit

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - Trance Kit

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - Spit Kit

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - House Kit

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - CASIO SK1

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - Scratch kit

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - RnB Soul

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - Air Ambient

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - C64

Vinyl Drumkits Electronic - Indastria

Brush kits for NI Battery and Kontakt

Vinyl RnB Drum kit

Garage Vinyl Full Kit for Kontakt

Vinyl Funky Drum kit

Vinyl Hammond for Kontakt

Yamaha kit for Battery and Kontakt

Pro MIDI patterns for jazz brush kit


----------



## augustof

Just finished my first attempt for a VI (Mac only) made with HISE (www.hise.audio) you are free to download and try it (will be a buggy one I bet). Navigate to http://sampleson.com Once page loaded, type "sampleson" without quotes and download will start







Let me know if it worked. On 10.11.6 / Ableton works!


----------



## augustof

We've just updated our Bush Drums Kit. More layers, and now VSTi and AU version, available for free at http://sampleson.com/free-brush-drums.html


----------



## HardyP

augustof said:


> http://samples.com/free-brush-drums.html


I think it should read http://samplesON.com/free-brush-drums.html
Thanks, will try these days!


----------



## augustof

HardyP said:


> I think it should read http://samplesON.com/free-brush-drums.html
> Thanks, will try these days!



Thanks!!! Autocorrect grrrrrr


----------



## DSmolken

I don't want to be the Windows equivalent of the "come to Brazil" guy, but are you planning a Windows version?


----------



## augustof

DSmolken said:


> I don't want to be the Windows equivalent of the "come to Brazil" guy, but are you planning a Windows version?


We'll go for Linux version, then Windows......... Naaa just kidding.
Maybe in the next month. We are mounting a PC for compiling on Windows


----------



## Michael_Picher

Rebuilt and updated my virtual drawbar/tonewheel organ! It features chromatic samples from a direct input setup, giving you the pure unfiltered sound of the organ. 

The free version has full drawbar control and all the effects from the full version.

https://www.michaelpichermusic.com/hamorg


----------



## nathantboler

This is a free AU/VST synth I like with a unique UI:
https://klevgrand.se/products/syndtsphere/


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan

calebfaith said:


> Wine Glasses is a simple Kontakt Instrument which includes a very small sampleset of a wine glass being bowed and flicked. It includes 3x dynamic levels with 4x round robins. This instrument has only been sampled at the one pitch but using Kontakts pitch shifting abilities it has been stretched to several octaves. It has been recorded in a very dry environment and I recommend using reverb!
> 
> *REQUIRES FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT
> 
> http://calebfaith.com/free-kontakt-instruments/ (More info and download here!)
> 
> Demos*




Hey Caleb, the link to the page on your website seems to have changed/broken. Would you be able to re-up this?


----------



## calebfaith

AoiichiNiiSan said:


> Hey Caleb, the link to the page on your website seems to have changed/broken. Would you be able to re-up this?



Here you are:


----------



## axb312

augustof said:


> We've just updated our Bush Drums Kit. More layers, and now VSTi and AU version, available for free at http://sampleson.com/free-brush-drums.html


Hi , when will this be available for WIN?


----------



## Paul SAS

Hi Guys,

Here's a new freebie that we created during the making of a new sample library. The aim was to create choral sounding instruments from solo Vocal recordings and we decided to give the engine we're using for free since it shows the possibilities of the upcoming library. It is only the engine without samples and has less controls than the final product, but You're free to do Your own sounddesign, so go and make some cool sounds 

https://www.sound-aesthetics-sampling.com/products/consona/


----------



## DSmolken

Free percussion - bobobo drums from Ghana in five sizes, and a cajon. 544 total WAV samples, SFZ mappings, and a GUI for Plogue Sforzando.

https://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/gogodze-phu-i

Edit: now with walkthrough.


----------



## bigcat1969

My attempt at replicating the ice cream van sound... Kontakt

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wc1w2suzd3ut59j/Ice_Cream_Van.zip/file

CC0/PD

PS: Try combining it with DSmolken's Bobobo Drums for an experience you will never forget (no matter how hard you try!) Love you DMan.


----------



## EvilDragon

synthpunk said:


> The old Free Ajatar Sampling Kantele has been resurrected with a GUI from Evil Dragon. Follow instructions here:
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kantele-library.36716/page-2#post-4186348




Or rather, just download a version I just packed up from here, it's much simpler: http://www.mediafire.com/file/icy89buy19i8y5g/Ajatar.rar


----------



## ARC Samples

Hi Folks, 

Free sustained guitar patch here for EXS24. Comes with raw audio to programme into your own samplers if you're one of those weirdos that doesn't have Logic  . Download here: https://arccomposer.com/arc-infinite-guitar/ (free but donations welcome!).


----------



## DSmolken

Not my contribution, but this looks important.

https://twinkledisc.net/chicken/


----------



## devonmyles

Anything to do with this guy?...


----------



## Ecliptiq Audio

Greetings,

I made a free, fully functional demo version of my latest Kontakt library, Warp. Feel free to check it out!
https://www.ecliptiqaudio.com/warp/





Best regards,
Peter
Ecliptiq Audio


----------



## YaniDee

Nice free Vibraphone and Wooden Xylophone Kontakt libraries..easy download

http://splashsound.org/free.html


----------



## DSmolken

KVR Developer Challenge 2018 is live with 27 entries. Mine's Gogodze Phu Vol II, a variable fidelity drum kit.

https://www.kvraudio.com/kvr-developer-challenge/2018/

and

https://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/gogodze-phu-ii

and


----------



## Danial

A bunch of dirty breadboard and Arduino sounds in a compact interface
https://borgaudio.net/shop/instruments/micro-free/
Use at your own risk!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse

I'm finishing up my doctorate in cello, and I made a Kontakt 6 instrument which plays rolled sautille cello chords.
Depending on what chord you play, you can get major and minor chords, in any inversion.
It has 2 velocity layers, and there is a ponticello and a normale version of each sample which you can crossfade between, using the modwheel.

Originally when I was making the cello instrument I considering pursuing sample development. After doing some research though, I think I'll just do this stuff for fun, and so I can have some cool instruments to play with and share with people 

When I tried to include a link to the Kontakt instrument, it wouldn't allow me to post. Anybody know how to get around that?


----------



## dflood

Ben Osterhouse said:


> I'm finishing up my doctorate in cello, and I made a Kontakt 6 instrument which plays rolled sautille cello chords.
> Depending on what chord you play, you can get major and minor chords, in any inversion.
> It has 2 velocity layers, and there is a ponticello and a normale version of each sample which you can crossfade between, using the modwheel.
> 
> Originally when I was making the cello instrument I considering pursuing sample development. After doing some research though, I think I'll just do this stuff for fun, and so I can have some cool instruments to play with and share with people
> 
> When I tried to include a link to the Kontakt instrument, it wouldn't allow me to post. Anybody know how to get around that?


Hi Ben, if you are just new here I think there are some rules about posting links or attachments for new members, although i’m not exactly sure what they are. Maybe someone else can chime in...


----------



## dflood

Ben Osterhouse said:


> I'm finishing up my doctorate in cello, and I made a Kontakt 6 instrument which plays rolled sautille cello chords.
> Depending on what chord you play, you can get major and minor chords, in any inversion.
> It has 2 velocity layers, and there is a ponticello and a normale version of each sample which you can crossfade between, using the modwheel.
> 
> Originally when I was making the cello instrument I considering pursuing sample development. After doing some research though, I think I'll just do this stuff for fun, and so I can have some cool instruments to play with and share with people
> 
> When I tried to include a link to the Kontakt instrument, it wouldn't allow me to post. Anybody know how to get around that?


Ok I think this thread explains your issue:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cant-post-a-new-thread.71007/

Once you make a few posts you should be free to include links.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse

dflood said:


> Ok I think this thread explains your issue:
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cant-post-a-new-thread.71007/
> 
> Once you make a few posts you should be free to include links.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse

*2nd post*


----------



## Ben Osterhouse

*3rd post*


----------



## Ben Osterhouse

Ok, http://share.osterhouse.org/Kontakt%206%20Cello%20Sautille%20Instrument.zip (here's)the instrument.
And http://ben.osterhouse.org/blog (here's) a link to sampled windchimes, kalimba, orff marimba and bells, staccato celeste, pitched woodblocks, and toy piano.


----------



## cloudesky

Just wanted to share...A member here has generously posted a free 37 second room-tone mp3 file that you can loop. You can find it in the link below that leads to the Vi control composition page. Also, his composition demonstrates the usage of the room-tone and to my ears adds a nice texture/space to the song. Check it out...

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/stars-moon-orchestral.78037/


----------



## YaniDee

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Ok, http://share.osterhouse.org/Kontakt%206%20Cello%20Sautille%20Instrument.zip (here's)the instrument


Thanks for these instruments, would love to hear them but..Kontakt 6! I'd say 90% of users here are still on v5..


----------



## Ben Osterhouse

Darn! Yeah I've found that a lot of people I've shared this with are still on v5. I wonder how long it will be before v6 will be more common.


----------



## YaniDee

People will switch when the big players start producing Kontakt 6 libraries that they can't do without..until then, there's no need for an upgrade. I'm in no rush myself..


----------



## Ben Osterhouse

I see. that makes sense.


----------



## Uiroo

Hey guys, i just sampled my old zither. It's completely out of tune, so i wanted to sample it before i tune it. It's my first Kontakt instrument ever, and has some noise issues, but i think it is usable.

Sounds like this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugtd4my1elhodks/Zither.wav?dl=0

Download: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9k7njqi9vfr7ycq/AACNx9DjYr7TZCKDwewE6pZaa?dl=0


----------



## chrisr

Uiroo said:


> Hey guys, i just sampled my old zither. It's completely out of tune



that's really great - will find a use for this for sure - many thanks!!


----------



## Waywyn

Hey everyone,

I have a bunch of freebies on my website: https://store.alexpfeffer.co/collections/freebies


----------



## nordicguy

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Ok, http://share.osterhouse.org/Kontakt%206%20Cello%20Sautille%20Instrument.zip (here's)the instrument.
> And http://ben.osterhouse.org/blog (here's) a link to sampled windchimes, kalimba, orff marimba and bells, staccato celeste, pitched woodblocks, and toy piano.


Many thanks for those!
Fyi, there's a missing file error message (missing: Orff Mallets.nkr) when trying to load "Orff Mallets" instrument.


----------



## quetzal

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Ok, http://share.osterhouse.org/Kontakt%206%20Cello%20Sautille%20Instrument.zip (here's)the instrument.
> And http://ben.osterhouse.org/blog (here's) a link to sampled windchimes, kalimba, orff marimba and bells, staccato celeste, pitched woodblocks, and toy piano.


Great instruments! Thank you. I still can't play cello like you :(


----------



## Anders Wall

Short strings samples.
Violin, Viola and Cello.
Needs the full Kontakt 5.3 or later.
Walkthrough above.
They are fun, try them out 
www.lofiaudio.com


----------



## thesteelydane

My freebie "Sacry Viola Pizza" as documented on Christian Henson's channel, is now available directly from my website: https://bunkersamples.com/bunker-strings/freebies/

Two versions available: EXS and Kontakt


----------



## bill5

K8ch said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> This topic seems to be neglected, as of late.
> So, I'd like to offer this "freebie": A couple of really good sounding saxophones.
> 
> http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?pl ... es&id=2160
> 
> 
> And, here's another good sounding sax:
> http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?pl ... one&id=187


I think the DVS one (second link) is much better FWIW. Both are pretty basic but the DVS has a good sound, quite useful if you just need a straight sax w/o articulations.


----------



## Kent

I shared this on the PERSPECTIVE group on Facebook a while ago, but as many of you are probably not on it (which may be for the best):

_Logic Pro X users, I have a little gift for you!
_
_https://www.dropbox.com/…/8o4kpp…/AACZjR1nG_toGHvcoHYcMgQua…_
_
I was doing some archiving of past projects when I rediscovered a little experiment I'd done in MainStage 3 to test the Redmatica integration. I had autosampled a patch from my Korg ARP Odyssey module into the EXS24 sampler.

It's nothing fancy, but it's fun! Especially with a long synthy hall reverb (pretty much anything in Valhalla Vintage Verb, for example) and a healthy amount of predelay.

(Installation instructions, if this is your first third-party EXS excursion:

Download the folder and place it in "YourDrive > Users > YourName > Music > Audio Music Apps > Sampler Instruments")
_


----------



## bill5

Atom Hub said:


> Hello to you all !
> 
> April the 1st is approaching, so please, let one more clown in... This one is friendly one, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you will enjoy this release and will have fun playing this little new instrument. The sounds
> were sampled of little paper trumpet I bought to my son some time ago when attending a local circus show. It is a little paper trumpet rolling out, when the air is pushed in and immediately rolling back,
> when the air pressure stops. You know that funny satirical sound, best thrown right in someone´s face - takes me back to the world of my slap-happy childhood. Anyway, as you will find out, this little trumpet does a little more than that. Explore the TRUMPETTE for yourself, it is FREE - as a thanks to you all, friends, musicians, sample and Kontakt lovers all over the world - for your continuous support and music you write. http://atomhub.net/FREE_Trumpette.html
> Have a good day !


I give up, I registered as required but still don't see a way to download for free. ?


----------



## bill5

synthpunk said:


> Sampleso Free Carpentry Tools
> https://www.sampleso.com/shop/carpentery-tools-percussive-tools-collection


Neat idea but link not working for me-? Anyone else?


----------



## bill5

First a huge thanks to everyone who's added to this. Finding some good and interesting stuff! Also to piggyback on what someone else said earlier, and not to sound ungrateful, but it would be helpful if those adding to the list could include (most do but just tossing it out there):

- what is it? just posting a link or going "here's Whatsathingy, my free instrument" really doesn't tell us anything
- telling us if it is a demo/trial/etc
- if anything is required to download and use other than an internet connection, like do I need Kontakt (and what version required), do you have to sign up for an account etc

That said, all the efforts and great stuff here IS appreciated, an embarrassement of riches - I started "liking" posts but there are too many - we need a thread-wide "like"


----------



## dfhagai

My CCMatrix is up here.
It's a must have utility for the Kontakt orchestrator.
And it's free, for the time being


----------



## DSmolken

https://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/squidpipes


----------



## nathantboler

I just launched my personal youtube channel and have a free Kontakt library in the description.
It's a Chorus pad sound made from a Casio keyboard. 
Similar things coming soon, so subscribe for more.


----------



## Diablo IV

Ah-Oh Choir by dear David from Decentsamples:  Free ofc.


----------



## David Hicks

Hey guys. Me and the team at Analogue Instruments have a Kontakt instrument to giveaway. The Electron Reactor FREE is the free version of our powerful pure analogue sequence engine. It gets analogue sound inside your computer in a whole new way. If you're a fan of analogue synths, getting experimental, and instruments that are quick, easy and fun to use - this one's for you!

https://downloads.analogueinstruments.com/index.php/s/electron-reactor-free (Download FREE - The Electron Reactor)

Find out more at www.analogueinstruments.com

Requires Kontakt 5.8.1 (Full version)


----------



## DSmolken

Viola from a new Japanese developer, free for a limited time if I understand correctly.

https://gomafusounds.booth.pm/items/1332152

And a 700 MB bundle (edit: gone now, seems its limited time expired):

https://gomafusounds.booth.pm/items/1371909

The demo of the commercial violin I found on Twitter is extremely scratchy and amateur playing, in an intentional "here are samples of a beginner" way, but I have no idea if there might be a joke there, so I have no idea what to expect and I'm at work now so won't be able to try these for another 8 hours. So, if anybody does try them today, feel free to let us know what they're like.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit

haha, funny find.
Seems the site is more aimed to animation / illustration I guess?
The Viola patch is some kind of joke. The viola as a flower is meant here and you have two ambient noises on two keys plus an animation of the flower.
The other one is a collection of toy instruments. To get there you also have to pass some animation first, which appears like a game. Interesting field btw. I did not see that often in Kontakt.


----------



## DivingInSpace

David Hicks said:


> Hey guys. Me and the team at Analogue Instruments have a Kontakt instrument to giveaway. The Electron Reactor FREE is the free version of our powerful pure analogue sequence engine. It gets analogue sound inside your computer in a whole new way. If you're a fan of analogue synths, getting experimental, and instruments that are quick, easy and fun to use - this one's for you!
> 
> https://www.analogueinstruments.com/electron-reactor-free/ (Download FREE - The Electron Reactor)
> 
> Requires Kontakt 5.8.1 (Full version)



Is it possible to load your own samples into the engine?


----------



## VSTBuzz

If anyone needs additional bandwidth, we're happy to re-host any of the freebies from here on our freebies page on http://www.vstbuzz.com/freebies


----------



## JEPA

from an asian developer... free unreal-instruments

https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments


----------



## fretti

Nothing to fancy, but I just stumbled upon a few Drum Samples (Bass and Snare) I recorded (quite) a few years ago.
The naming is mainly for reference of loudness (please don't take fff etc. to serious) and sadly no RRs (sorry), but Hey, they're free, right?!:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5yyzqygwuz6zuj3/AAB-_7lP0IFjwRQkXmSXfmZta?dl=0

Feel free to use them for whatever you want
(If they're actually useful for someone)


----------



## DSmolken

JEPA said:


> from an asian developer... free unreal-instruments
> 
> https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments


The metal guitar just got updated with some extra functionality and a GUI: https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments/metal-gtx


----------



## Fleer

New freebie from CineSamples: CineSine Lite


Cinesamples


----------



## OK1

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Ok, http://share.osterhouse.org/Kontakt%206%20Cello%20Sautille%20Instrument.zip (here's)the instrument.
> And http://ben.osterhouse.org/blog (here's) a link to sampled windchimes, kalimba, orff marimba and bells, staccato celeste, pitched woodblocks, and toy piano.



the link to the cello instrument is no longer working....please redirect and post the current active link.


----------



## OK1

newbie post 2


----------



## OK1

newbie post 3


----------



## OK1

newbie post 4


----------



## OK1

newbie post 5 - that should enable me post with links


----------



## OK1

i have found the Production Voices - Estate Grand a well sampled Kawai grand piano, one of the best sampled pianos ever.

Ultra real clarity - high quality of samples with no noise whatsoever, no matter how polyphonic your playing gets.

the piano sampled may not be the best piano in your world, but it was sampled authentically, you feel the true sound of whatever Kawai was sampled, and this authenticity will flow through to compositions, its really like sitting and playing at a real piano.

A huge achievement by Production voices to make this also freely available.

In SFZ playable with the free Sforzando player.

download from here






Estate Grand LE for sforzando | Production Voices







www.productionvoices.com


----------



## KarlHeinz

Here is an absolut great and easy to use free Kontakt Midi recorder from Andy (HGsounds):



MIDI Recorder for Kontakt – Homegrown Sounds



I know all of you programming guys can do this by yourself with some inside-kontakt scripts recording or directly in your daw but for noobs like me this is very handy and goes well together with all kind of sequencers, my "dream-team" is this together with the free SARP Sequencer from Channel Robot, its really all I need to produce some nice midi arps/sequences.

Midi Recorder should work with evrythng that outputs midi but I have only tested so far with SARP.


----------



## Sample Fuel

*Sample Fuel* has "*LITE"* versions of all our Virtual Instruments. There is also a *FREE Granular/Sample* instrument called *DROP-CRE8*. All instruments work in the FREE Halion Sonic SE player that works in all formats....*VST, AU, AAX and Stand Alone*.

www.samplefuel.com


----------



## OK1

Sample Fuel said:


> *Sample Fuel* has "*LITE"* versions of all our Virtual Instruments. There is also a *FREE Granular/Sample* instrument called *DROP-CRE8*. All instruments work in the FREE Halion Sonic SE player that works in all formats....*VST, AU, AAX and Stand Alone*.
> 
> www.samplefuel.com
> 
> So many issues - 750 Megabyte download . and no response from Steinberg after an hour, no license sent, and therefore unable to check out your sounds........ At this rate Steinberg will sink your ship..
> 
> You better jump ship to some other more service oriented format player, that does not cause users to jump through hoops... With your trial products, I have over a Gig of downloads and nothing to show for it no sound, cause Halion SE did not start - asking for a license...!


----------



## Sample Fuel

Sorry to hear about the lack of response from Steinberg. Usually you should get a response very quickly. Our full versions of our instruments require no separate licences from Steinberg to run/authorize Halion Sonic SE. The "LITE" versions have no license to run so the user has to already have HALion Sonic SE (which is included with Cubase) or obtain a FREE license from Steinberg which should be a painless process. We will look into this as you are now the second person that has had issues in the last month or 2.

Contact our support at [email protected] and we can send you the required license on Monday. We have a few licenses at our disposal for problems like these.


----------



## DSmolken

Free electric guitar, over 700 MB in FLAC format, been out a while but now with GUI and some new features: https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments/standard-guitar


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just did my daily visit to Rekkerd.org and I've came across a new Kontakt developer - Westwood Instruments. I haven't heard of them thus far. Currently they have only one product available - Upright Felt Piano - which is completely free, at least for the time being. You do need to sign for a newsletter unfortunately. Here is the link:









Instruments - Westwood Instruments


SOLO STRINGS UNTAMED $199 €199 £175 Add to Cart SOLO BRASS UNTAMED $199 €199 £175 Add to Cart SOLO WINDS UNTAMED $199 €199 £175 Add to Cart PERCUSSION UNTAMED $29 €29 £29 Add to Cart SAVE $127 SAVE €127 SAVE £115 THE UNTAMED COLLECTION Buy all 4 of the Untamed libraries together.Includes...




westwoodinstruments.com





I'll will certainly download and check this out though I have all the piano libraries I need at the moment, including the felted ones. But I rarely come across a quality produced and potentially quite useful Kontakt freebies these days so I'll give it a go - despite my recent decision of going on a diet regarding freebies and discounts.


----------



## Fleer

Free Cinematique Instruments for their 10th Anniversary:





Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration


We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.




cinematique-instruments.com


----------



## quetzal

Fleer said:


> Free Cinematique Instruments for their 10th Anniversary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration
> 
> 
> We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinematique-instruments.com


Great! 
Thank you


----------



## TomislavEP

Fleer said:


> Free Cinematique Instruments for their 10th Anniversary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration
> 
> 
> We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinematique-instruments.com



Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I was familiar with free products from CI, but this new concept, in the tradition of Spitfire Labs and the Free Orchestra from Project SAM is something I could really be interested in. As an owner of quite a few commercial Kontakt libraries, I find such free series from well-know developers to be more useful and of better quality than the traditional Kontakt freebies.


----------



## Janos McKennitt

Here are two submissions:
If you need a free pulse creating library for kontakt you can download *PulseFinder*. It offers different main sounds and you can shape the sound and the rhythm very easily. You can watch the video for a brief introduction





And second is postapocalyptic *musicbox* (yes, ok, maybe a little dramatic name for such a small instrument), a musicbox in 4 octaves I sampled. With additional sound design patches.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Wow, great demos, great little and "on the point" and great sounding libs, thanks a lot for this great freebies


----------



## markleake

Wow. These look like great little libraries... downloading now. Both libraries sound great in the walkthrough videos, look real simple to use, and are explained very well in the videos. Quality stuff!

I feel bad paying nothing for them!


----------



## damstraversaz

some beautiful sounds, thanks a lot for sharing !


----------



## TomislavEP

Thanks for sharing Pulse Finder. Although there are large dedicated libraries and also some all-in-one products that contain such sounds, sometimes it's useful to have a simple yet effective tool allowing you to quickly create what you need rather than diving through numerous presets.


----------



## Janos McKennitt

Thank you all for the nice feedbacks!  I really appreciate that you like my work.



markleake said:


> I feel bad paying nothing for them!



Oh, don’t feel bad. :-D It‘s my first try and up till now I saw a lot that could be done better (in the future). I‘m happy if you can make use of it.



TomislavEP said:


> [...], sometimes it's useful to have a simple yet effective tool allowing you to quickly create what you need rather than diving through numerous presets.


Yeah this was pretty much my initial idea.  I have in mind making more „produced sounds“ for a future update. In my opinion it‘s lacking a little bit of those „in your face“ pulses.


----------



## DSmolken

An interesting free choir named after extra olive oil, just 10 MB but sound surprisingly decent. DL link in YT video description.


----------



## Ben

Our first free Library: Big Bang Orchestra






More information here:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-get-your-copy-of-vsls-big-bang-orchestra.85577/

Enjoy!


----------



## Fleer

Spitfire Audio LABS Moon Guitar is out. 

These are the ones available now, all free:
- 9/19 LABS Moon Guitar
- 8/19 LABS London Atmos 
- 7/19 LABS Hand Bells
- 6/19 LABS Pedal Pads
- 5/19 LABS Music Box
- 4/19 LABS Dulcimer
- 3/19 LABS Scary Strings
- 2/19 LABS Modular Piano
- 1/19 LABS Peel Guitar
- 12/18 LABS Frozen Strings
- 11/18 LABS Synth Pads
- 11/18 LABS Choir
- 9/18 LABS Charango
- 8/18 LABS Electric Piano
- 8/18 LABS Amplified Cello Quartet
- 6/18 LABS Drums
- 5/18 LABS Soft Piano en Strings


----------



## imagegod

Janos McKennitt said:


> Here are two submissions:
> If you need a free pulse creating library for kontakt you can download *PulseFinder*. It offers different main sounds and you can shape the sound and the rhythm very easily. You can watch the video for a brief introduction



Exporting midi would make a nice addition for a paid update...just a thought.

Thanks for the freebie!


----------



## hawpri

TomislavEP said:


> I've just did my daily visit to Rekkerd.org and I've came across a new Kontakt developer - Westwood Instruments. I haven't heard of them thus far. Currently they have only one product available - Upright Felt Piano - which is completely free, at least for the time being. You do need to sign for a newsletter unfortunately. Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instruments - Westwood Instruments
> 
> 
> SOLO STRINGS UNTAMED $199 €199 £175 Add to Cart SOLO BRASS UNTAMED $199 €199 £175 Add to Cart SOLO WINDS UNTAMED $199 €199 £175 Add to Cart PERCUSSION UNTAMED $29 €29 £29 Add to Cart SAVE $127 SAVE €127 SAVE £115 THE UNTAMED COLLECTION Buy all 4 of the Untamed libraries together.Includes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwoodinstruments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll will certainly download and check this out though I have all the piano libraries I need at the moment, including the felted ones. But I rarely come across a quality produced and potentially quite useful Kontakt freebies these days so I'll give it a go - despite my recent decision of going on a diet regarding freebies and discounts.


What did you end up thinking of this one? After a quick test I think it could have been a low-priced instrument. Free is too frequently too good to be true and winds up sounding like it or turns out to be too limited to be useful. At first listen this sounds good and may be a very good no-budget alternative to Spitfire's $99 Felt Piano, which I don't own but sounds really nice judging from the demos.

For those interested, here is a brief description of its specs:
3 mic positions.
1xRR.
2x dynamics.
Release samples and pedal noises.
Nearly every other note is sampled (A0-G7. G7 is stretched up to C8).
About 400MB extracted.
Requires Kontakt full.


----------



## TomislavEP

hawpri said:


> What did you end up thinking of this one? After a quick test I think it could have been a low-priced instrument. Free is too frequently too good to be true and winds up sounding like it or turns out to be too limited to be useful. At first listen this sounds good and may be a very good no-budget alternative to Spitfire's $99 Felt Piano, which I don't own but sounds really nice judging from the demos.
> 
> For those interested, here is a brief description of its specs:
> 3 mic positions.
> 1xRR.
> 2x dynamics.
> Release samples and pedal noises.
> Nearly every other note is sampled (A0-G7. G7 is stretched up to C8).
> About 400MB extracted.
> Requires Kontakt full.



I've tried it, but it has a certain overtone in the middle register which I personally don't like. It is more or less prominent with some mic positions. But overall, this is one of the better freebies I've came across in recent time, both in terms of the sound quality and features.

BTW, I have Spitfire Audio's Felt Piano among the other piano libraries, but despite my absolute love for it, I often fall back using the Soft Piano from Spitfire Labs instead. There is just something about it..


----------



## hawpri

TomislavEP said:


> I've tried it, but it has a certain overtone in the middle register which I personally don't like. It is more or less prominent with some mic positions. But overall, this is one of the better freebies I've came across in recent time, both in terms of the sound quality and features.
> 
> BTW, I have Spitfire Audio's Felt Piano among the other piano libraries, but despite my absolute love for it, I often fall back using the Soft Piano from Spitfire Labs instead. There is just something about it..


After a second test with it today I think I hear what you've described. Added some EQ and blended Cinesamples CineSine with it, which I never expected to actually use. It sounds good to my ears, so that was a nice outcome.

The LABS Soft Piano is a great example of how useful a simple/lean VI can be. I keep it in my template.


----------



## DSmolken

The kitchen percussion by Unreal Instruments gets an update with GUI, and water glasses with sticks and mallets plus water harp added.









Kitchen-X







unreal-instruments.wixsite.com





Demo:


----------



## Tastenclown

DSmolken said:


> The kitchen percussion by Unreal Instruments gets an update with GUI, and water glasses with sticks and mallets plus water harp added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unreal-instruments.wixsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demo:



This is very nice, thanks for showing.
I have a problem though, with the GUI. I registered the bank with moving over the Surface of Sforzando standalone. But then the GUI showing is for sure not like supposed to be. What did I do wrong?
Maybe others have experíenced similar issue?
Attached is how it looks for me.
As I noticed from your site and from your work, you are quite an expert for SFZ. Maybe you have an idea, in any case, thanks.
Stefan


----------



## DSmolken

Don't really know, but I did notice that his GUI backgrounds are slightly different in size than mine, and the control faders seem to be in the OK places, so it might just be a background issue.

In the GUI folder, the XML for the control tabs will have something like StaticImage x="0" y="0" w="775" h="330"

If you make that StaticImage x="0" y="0" w="773" and h="333" and modify the images so they're actually 773x333, does it behave?


----------



## Tastenclown

DSmolken said:


> Don't really know, but I did notice that his GUI backgrounds are slightly different in size than mine, and the control faders seem to be in the OK places, so it might just be a background issue.
> 
> In the GUI folder, the XML for the control tabs will have something like StaticImage x="0" y="0" w="775" h="330"
> 
> If you make that StaticImage x="0" y="0" w="773" and h="333" and modify the images so they're actually 773x333, does it behave?



Hey thanks for replying!
I was looking at the XML file, but that was not the reason. Actually, I checked the version of the Aria/sforzando App and found that I did not have the newest version. I updated and now all seems to be okay! Maybe useful for others, too.


----------



## Jaap

I created a freebie for an upcoming Kontakt 6 library. All is fully functional, but it has a limited amount of soundsources. Full library comes with 200 soundsources and this freebie with 12 and 10 snapshots.

This freebie requires the full version of Kontakt 6.1.1









Universe Freebie – Kontakt library


Universe is new library with pads, ambiences and motion presets for Kontakt 6 created and designed by Triple Spiral Audio. The library is 3.1GB (compressed) in size and comes with 300 snapshots an…




www.triplespiralaudio.com


----------



## KarlHeinz

Great


----------



## bill5

Jaap said:


> requires the full version of Kontakt 6.1.1


You lost me at hello  Love to hear if you come out with a Kontakt-free version though


----------



## Jaap

bill5 said:


> You lost me at hello  Love to hear if you come out with a Kontakt-free version though



For now Universe will only be available for the full version of Kontakt. Though I am seriously considering the step to have in the future libraries available for the free player as you have to pay a fee + a one time encoding costs to NI, which for me is at this stage not sure how it would balance out.


----------



## Fleer

Universe for Kontakt from Triple Spiral Audio 








Universe Freebie – Kontakt library


Universe is new library with pads, ambiences and motion presets for Kontakt 6 created and designed by Triple Spiral Audio. The library is 3.1GB (compressed) in size and comes with 300 snapshots an…




www.triplespiralaudio.com


----------



## Peaky Blinder

Cinematique Instruments Free Klang Series





Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration


We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.




cinematique-instruments.com


----------



## Fleer

Bowed Psaltery free from Cinesamples:


Cinesamples


----------



## Fleer

Fluffy Audio free Haunted Choir








Haunted choir


Visit the post for more.




www.fluffyaudio.com


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Cinesamples: Ancient Bones

I know it is a bit late in the day, but Cinesamples are giving away Ancient Bones this Halloween, in return for sharing/commenting on Facebook or Instagram or Twitter.

See Facebook link below:


As regarding being drawn as the lucky winner mentioned, I think this is up to 2pm PST.


----------



## Peaky Blinder

Pianobook Free Sample Library Collective
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/library
This is allot of fun








Super Audio Boy - Retro Handheld Samples (Free Instrument)


FREE virtual instrument with the authentic sound of a legendary grey handheld! Uses the 4-layer synth engine from Super Audio Cart for sound design power!




impactsoundworks.com


----------



## Peaky Blinder

Project Sam TFO Free Short Strings
https://projectsam.com/libraries/tfo-9-short-strings/
The Free Orchestra (login req)





The Free Orchestra - ProjectSAM







projectsam.com


----------



## Thomas Field

Free plucked acoustic guitar for EXS24 if anyone is interested! 









Thomas Field | Music - Plucked Acoustic Guitar


Features: Recorded in stereo using a matched pair of AKG 214s in an XY position Four round robins (for almost every note!)




www.thomasfieldmusic.com





Feedback welcome!


----------



## hawpri

Thomas Field said:


> Free plucked acoustic guitar for EXS24 if anyone is interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Field | Music - Plucked Acoustic Guitar
> 
> 
> Features: Recorded in stereo using a matched pair of AKG 214s in an XY position Four round robins (for almost every note!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomasfieldmusic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback welcome!


Nice! I almost did this with my guitar but never wound up finishing it.

Here's a patch for your samples for Kontakt 5.8.1. Nothing fancy going on, just a script to fade out the previous (same note) round robin. I think it works nicely but I know next to nothing about KSP.


----------



## hawpri

A couple years ago I sampled some pot lids to make a small, simple bell instrument. I've barely used it since then but thought people here may get some use out of it.

Articulation options only includes a single patch:
- Ambells.nki

Details:
- Mic'd close and recorded in MONO as 24bit WAVs.
- Each sampled sustain decays naturally.
- There are two dynamics recorded for each lid/note.
- The range is expanded a whole step from B to G on the low and, and up an octave (from C) on the high end.
- 40 samples total

*DOWNLOAD HERE*


----------



## Thomas Field

hawpri said:


> Nice! I almost did this with my guitar but never wound up finishing it.
> 
> Here's a patch for your samples for Kontakt 5.8.1. Nothing fancy going on, just a script to fade out the previous (same note) round robin. I think it works nicely but I know next to nothing about KSP.



Thank you so much for making a Kontakt version, that is really kind of you! Great idea to add in the same note round robin feature! Will this work in Kontakt full only or also in Kontakt player?


----------



## hawpri

Thomas Field said:


> Thank you so much for making a Kontakt version, that is really kind of you! Great idea to add in the same note round robin feature! Will this work in Kontakt full only or also in Kontakt player?


You're welcome! Thanks for sharing your samples.

It requires Kontakt 5.8.1 full. The free/player version has a 15 minute demo timer on libraries not licensed through Native Instruments. I didn't post a version with compressed .ncw samples, but Kontakt's compressed format reduces the RAM and disk space requirement by about half if you're interested.


----------



## Thomas Field

hawpri said:


> You're welcome! Thanks for sharing your samples.
> 
> It requires Kontakt 5.8.1 full. The free/player version has a 15 minute demo timer on libraries not licensed through Native Instruments. I didn't post a version with compressed .ncw samples, but Kontakt's compressed format reduces the RAM and disk space requirement by about half if you're interested.



 Ahh ok I see, I will try it out for a short time then! Very cool about Kontakt's compressed format, I hope to delve into it in the future when I finally get myself Kontakt!


----------



## DSmolken

Unreal Instruments made a sample library of a small Japanese tack-head drum. More than 200 samples, four hit types plus four FX, up to 16 round robins. Not sure if it'll be properly released on the site and all, but here's a link:


----------



## gsilbers

Here is MetalStorm (trailer focused sample library) and Reverxis (Reverse Guitar) Sample library
freebies at

www.PulseSetter.com


----------



## premjj

gsilbers said:


> Here is MetalStorm (trailer focused sample library) and Reverxis (Reverse Guitar) Sample library
> freebies at
> 
> www.PulseSetter.com



The freebies link page is giving an error message:

*Access Denied*
_You do not have permission to access the page on this server._

Please check.
The link I see in my browser: https://pulsesetter-sounds.com/product-category/freebies/


----------



## MartinH.

premjj said:


> The freebies link page is giving an error message:
> 
> *Access Denied*
> _You do not have permission to access the page on this server._
> 
> Please check.
> The link I see in my browser: https://pulsesetter-sounds.com/product-category/freebies/




Works for me, got both. Thanks! 


"This odd choice is part of our Cybertrash (Freebies) series where we grab public domain and deep web sound sources and transform them into cool sound design instruments. This time its a machine gun (Metalstorm) that fires 33,000 bullets per second "

That description sounds metal as fuck and also like it's something that belongs in the w40k universe.


----------



## premjj

MartinH. said:


> Works for me, got both. Thanks!



Am still getting an Error 403: Access Denied. 
(Headscratch)


----------



## gsilbers

premjj said:


> The freebies link page is giving an error message:
> 
> *Access Denied*
> _You do not have permission to access the page on this server._
> 
> Please check.
> The link I see in my browser: https://pulsesetter-sounds.com/product-category/freebies/



hmmm... you are the second person reporting this. 

what country are you located?


----------



## gsilbers

MartinH. said:


> Works for me, got both. Thanks!
> 
> 
> "This odd choice is part of our Cybertrash (Freebies) series where we grab public domain and deep web sound sources and transform them into cool sound design instruments. This time its a machine gun (Metalstorm) that fires 33,000 bullets per second "
> 
> That description sounds metal as fuck and also like it's something that belongs in the w40k universe.



*Thanks *
Some crazy weapons out there.

next ones might be some pads made from 1913 grammaphone recordings of Indian priest chants or pads made from porn old sounds. That last one was a bit controversial among us so we are up for suggestions for frebies. Helps try out new sound design toys


----------



## premjj

gsilbers said:


> hmmm... you are the second person reporting this.
> 
> what country are you located?



Thanks. The link is working now.


----------



## woodslanding

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but I stumbled into a free stroh's violin sample, from Impulse Soundworks.... seems cool, but I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

JINGLY THINGS Freebie:






Sampled from 17 jingle bell-type things, and a sleigh bell as well. All mapped across one patch.

6 Round Robins. 46 MB.
Requires the FULL version of Native Instruments Kontakt 5.5.0 or later

Get it at this link:








Grumpy Monkey Media







mailchi.mp


----------



## Hadrondrift

Native Instruments end of year freebie: A new reverb "Raum" and a 25,00 € voucher:






Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com





(Nevermind, I am very late to the show, just noticed, already posted here:





List of freebies to grab during Black Friday/Cyber Monday/Christmas promotions


So I realised that last year in scouring discounts for Holiday deals and my own work schedule I often missed out on some good freebies which get offered for a 'very limited time' (more like blink and it's gone) during Black Friday and the following month. So trying to make a combined list for...



vi-control.net




)


----------



## DSmolken

Lots of free stuff around Christmas. Here's two more. From me, Caveman Cosmonaut. Totally anachronistic, and therefore perfect for today's 80s music.

https://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/caveman-cosmonaut


And from not me, Production Voices Electric V LE. A very nice free Rhodes. Donationware, but option to select 0 for the price.









Electric V LE - Production Voices


FREE – Donationware Electric V LE for sforzando is a virtual electric piano sampled from an iconic tine electric piano introduced in 1984 in its fifth revision. Electric V LE is the “Lite Edition” of the much larger Electric V for sforzando. Pure and simple was the goal. We sampled the...




www.productionvoices.com


----------



## bill5

Land of Missing Parts said:


> JINGLY THINGS Freebie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sampled from 17 jingle bell-type things, and a sleigh bell as well. All mapped across one patch.
> 
> 6 Round Robins. 46 MB.
> Requires the FULL version of Native Instruments Kontakt 5.5.0 or later
> 
> Get it at this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy Monkey Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailchi.mp


I see no download link there.


----------



## DSmolken

Free finger castanets. The developer also has a free drum kit, and some absurdly detailed commericial drums - over 40 GB for the biggest kit.

https://tkd-sound.booth.pm/items/1754356


----------



## Dave Hilowitz

I'm releasing a free sample: *Box Violin Harmonics (Kontakt, Ableton Live, SFZ)*



The download link is in the description to the YouTube video.


----------



## Calebovich

*Free Kontakt 6 cello samples available*
Check out Real Cello Mayhem! 








Real Cello Mayhem: Free Cello Kontakt Library


Download this free cello Kontakt library by Regulus Sound Productions. Real Cello Mayhem is an inspirational, yet free Kontakt library for music producers. Create atmospheric, beautiful, and energe…




thefuturemuse.com





Enjoy!


----------



## DSmolken

Tons of mark tree samples - almost 1 GB compressed to FLAC. https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments/wind-chime


----------



## Ilko Birov

DSmolken said:


> Tons of mark tree samples - almost 1 GB compressed to FLAC. https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments/wind-chime



Very high quality stuff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stevenson-again

DSmolken said:


> Lots of free stuff around Christmas. Here's two more. From me, Caveman Cosmonaut. Totally anachronistic, and therefore perfect for today's 80s music.



Picked this wonderful instrument up and is already being used in my next album. Wonderful wonderful stuff. I have your page bookmarked as well - there is some fantastic character instruments on that site. Also like that you have programmed in sforzando.


----------



## DSmolken

Thanks! When you release anything using any of my stuff, drop me a line.


----------



## DSmolken

Dave has a new instrument. More Marxist than the previous one.









Mandolin Guitarophone (Marxophone) [Kontakt, SFZ] - FREE - decent|SAMPLES


Download this instrument for FREE. Three formats: Kontakt, Ableton, or SFZ. Kontakt version requires the full version of Kontakt (version 5.8.1 or later).




www.decentsamples.com


----------



## RasmusFors

An old sample library I made a few years back (called Afterlife) is available for free at *forcesampling.com* if anyone is interested. 700+ nkis and 3gb+ of sample content.


----------



## YaniDee

RasmusFors said:


> An old sample library I made a few years back (called Afterlife) is available for free at *forcesampling.com* if anyone is interested. 700+ nkis and 3gb+ of sample content.


Cool sounds, must have been a lot of work!..thanks a lot..


----------



## evilantal

RasmusFors said:


> An old sample library I made a few years back (called Afterlife) is available for free at *forcesampling.com* if anyone is interested. 700+ nkis and 3gb+ of sample content.



I bought this then... It's awesome!
Thanks for making it available again


----------



## Anders Wall

Another dull piano here -->





The Hoffman – lofiaudio.com







lofiaudio.com





A super quick "demo" here -->


Top CC lane is CC1 or modwheel, bottom is 64 or sustain pedal.

I've been using the real piano as the main piano on this show -->








Festen


Intriger, vänskap och hemligheter blandas med kärlek, svek och dramatiska uppgörelser när sju ungdomars väg korsas i Malmö.




www.svtplay.se





Unfortunately it's in dire need of restoration.
More about that in the lofi link above.

Best,
Anders


----------



## Anders Wall

https://lofiaudio.com/?product=the-janstorp

Way out in the ”boondocks” – as they say out west – is one of Sweden’s largest flea markets. It is open one day a year, and what a day that is.
We used to live just next door to this are and it was an event we planned our vacation around.
It would always be a perfect summer day, and billions of people in this field, and we would buy anything from farming machinery to knitted curtains or plastic toys and glass sculptures.
If you were first in a long line you could buy instruments at great discount.
I was never first in line.
I instead bought this. An old beaten toy piano.
You know how sometimes you can feel the joy in a toy? This one had LIVED, man!
Not one single key was working… 
Once I restored it I sampled it using five different mics and with eight round robins.
The toy has been lost over the years, but as you play it you will be haunted by warm and carefree summer days and a lot of laughter. Enjoy!







Best,

/Anders


----------



## K8ch

Tnank you, Anders!!


----------



## Michael_Picher

Introducing...Melodic Wrenches!

• Wrenchophone (KS mallet & wrench strikes), wind chimes, and impacts
• 2 microphone perspectives (modern stereo condensers or vintage mono dynamic)
• Up to 3x round robin
• Effects (cutoff, sample start, attack, tremolo, slow motion)

Download for Free!








Melodic Wrenches [SFZ Sample Library]


For decades, wrenches have been a reliable tool for mechanics and construction. Now, they're a tool for musicians! This sample library features a 3-octave wrenchophone (with strikes recorded with a plastic mallet and another wrench), homemade wr...




www.michaelpichermusic.com


----------



## nolotrippen

Michael_Picher said:


> Introducing...Melodic Wrenches!
> 
> • Wrenchophone (KS mallet & wrench strikes), wind chimes, and impacts
> • 2 microphone perspectives (modern stereo condensers or vintage mono dynamic)
> • Up to 3x round robin
> • Effects (cutoff, sample start, attack, tremolo, slow motion)
> 
> Download for Free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melodic Wrenches [SFZ Sample Library]
> 
> 
> For decades, wrenches have been a reliable tool for mechanics and construction. Now, they're a tool for musicians! This sample library features a 3-octave wrenchophone (with strikes recorded with a plastic mallet and another wrench), homemade wr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michaelpichermusic.com



Thanks!


----------



## nolotrippen

Anders Wall said:


> Another dull piano here -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoffman – lofiaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lofiaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A super quick "demo" here -->
> 
> 
> Top CC lane is CC1 or modwheel, bottom is 64 or sustain pedal.
> 
> I've been using the real piano as the main piano on this show -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Festen
> 
> 
> Intriger, vänskap och hemligheter blandas med kärlek, svek och dramatiska uppgörelser när sju ungdomars väg korsas i Malmö.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.svtplay.se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it's in dire need of restoration.
> More about that in the lofi link above.
> 
> Best,
> Anders



Thank you


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

Tool for making snare noise:









Snare Noise


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





For Kontakt 6 FULL.


----------



## Anders Wall

Skimmer Metal for Kontakt 5.4

https://lofiaudio.com/product/acoustic- ... mer-metal/

T’was the day before Christmas and the guy selling wouldn’t ship it.
So I jumped in the car and drove for eight hours straight just to secure the purchase of this instrument. And even though it was kind of rough around the edges, it was still that much of a bargain.

The bars was in a box, damper pedal was not working, the motor was in pieces and it was missing some of its woodwork.
But man, once restored it now have this nice mellower sound that has found its way into several TV-shows. It is still quirky as hell, but really fun to play, just as I dreamed it would be when I first saw the ad.
So thank you Santa for letting me have Christmas every day.

This virtual incarnation was specifically made for one episode and one scene of the Swedish show “Festen – season two”.
You can hear it in the fifth episode just when “Dessi” leaves the nightclub.

https://www.svtplay.se/video/25837920/f ... an-lejon-1







This is a Mastern vibraphone, recorded one dark night in 2019 using a Townsend L22 in stereo.
2x Round Robins with a custom convolution IR
Click the unicorn for options and use the modwheel to enter the shimmery world of unicorns.
Then use the mixer to blend voices to your liking, CC21 for Vibrato.


Quick walkthrough/demo




Best,
Anders


----------



## creativeforge

Darn, I believe in unicorns now! 

Shimmering Unicorns should be a band's name...


----------



## quetzal

Anders Wall said:


> Skimmer Metal for Kontakt 5.4
> 
> https://lofiaudio.com/product/acoustic- ... mer-metal/
> 
> T’was the day before Christmas and the guy selling wouldn’t ship it.
> So I jumped in the car and drove for eight hours straight just to secure the purchase of this instrument. And even though it was kind of rough around the edges, it was still that much of a bargain.
> 
> The bars was in a box, damper pedal was not working, the motor was in pieces and it was missing some of its woodwork.
> But man, once restored it now have this nice mellower sound that has found its way into several TV-shows. It is still quirky as hell, but really fun to play, just as I dreamed it would be when I first saw the ad.
> So thank you Santa for letting me have Christmas every day.
> 
> This virtual incarnation was specifically made for one episode and one scene of the Swedish show “Festen – season two”.
> You can hear it in the fifth episode just when “Dessi” leaves the nightclub.
> 
> https://www.svtplay.se/video/25837920/f ... an-lejon-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Mastern vibraphone, recorded one dark night in 2019 using a Townsend L22 in stereo.
> 2x Round Robins with a custom convolution IR
> Click the unicorn for options and use the modwheel to enter the shimmery world of unicorns.
> Then use the mixer to blend voices to your liking, CC21 for Vibrato.
> 
> 
> Quick walkthrough/demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Anders



Thank you!!!


----------



## IKMultimedia

We have released our free SampleTank 4 CS with over 4GB of free sound content.


----------



## bill5

Does it require iLok?


----------



## creativeforge

bill5 said:


> Does it require iLok?



There is no mention of iLok I could find.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've watched an announcement on YouTube that ProjectSAM just released an updated version of their "The Free Orchestra" series.






The Free Orchestra - ProjectSAM







projectsam.com





According to the video, not only this is now compatible with the Kontakt Player too, but the two completely new instruments were also added, as well as the new patches and multis.

I think that "The Free Orchestra" is one of the most useful free Kontakt libraries that came about in a long time, and could potentially be useful even to us who already have more extensive orchestral libraries.


----------



## Anders Wall

Khayones Keys – lofiaudio.com







lofiaudio.com





Khayones keys as heard on the Christian Henson music by 300 strangers piece for Piano Day 2020.

Happy Pianoday!

/Anders


----------



## marcobelloni

Hi everyone! 

I hope you’re all doing well during these crazy times.

I’m working on a Kontakt sample library called ‘Quarantine Piano’ that I’m hoping to release soon.

I have released a free preview patch to celebrate Piano Day, you can download it here https://bit.ly/QP-pianoday

Hope you’ll find it useful. Happy Piano Day!


----------



## Anders Wall

Acoustic Unicorn Series – Skimmer Electric







lofiaudio.com






This is Skimmer Electric, an acoustic double bass performed with an eBow.





from wikipedia
”The EBow is a battery-powered electronic device for playing the electric guitar. The EBow uses a pickup – inductive string driver – feedback circuit, including a sensor coil, driver coil, and amplifier, to induce forced string vibrations. The EBow is monophonic, and drives one string at a time, producing a sound reminiscent of using a bow on the strings.
The name EBow stands for “Electronic Bow” or Energy Bow.”





The instrument was recorded with several microphones mixed into three different signals for you to play with;
Close – the “main” signal, for everyday use.
Contact – slightly distorted and “airy”.
Room – a stereo signal placed further away in the studio.





The magic happens when you click the unicorn.





There are effects; Chorus, Delay and Reverb
But more fun is a random round robin that uses the full range of the keyboard.
Subtlety is not a feature 🙂

There is also a reverse button that can be used to randomize the sounds even further.

Here's a quick walkthrough/demo:





This virtual instrument was specifically made for the Swedish show “Festen”.








Festen


Intriger, vänskap och hemligheter blandas med kärlek, svek och dramatiska uppgörelser när sju ungdomars väg korsas i Malmö.




www.svtplay.se





Have fun!


----------



## evilantal

Anders Wall said:


> https://lofiaudio.com/?product=the-janstorp
> 
> Way out in the ”boondocks” – as they say out west – is one of Sweden’s largest flea markets. It is open one day a year, and what a day that is.
> We used to live just next door to this are and it was an event we planned our vacation around.
> It would always be a perfect summer day, and billions of people in this field, and we would buy anything from farming machinery to knitted curtains or plastic toys and glass sculptures.
> If you were first in a long line you could buy instruments at great discount.
> I was never first in line.
> I instead bought this. An old beaten toy piano.
> You know how sometimes you can feel the joy in a toy? This one had LIVED, man!
> Not one single key was working…
> Once I restored it I sampled it using five different mics and with eight round robins.
> The toy has been lost over the years, but as you play it you will be haunted by warm and carefree summer days and a lot of laughter. Enjoy!



Thanks for all these great instruments, Anders.
I'm having a problem with The Janstorp, however. It can't seem to find its samples, even though I can clearly see them in one of the directories.
Any idea what might be wrong?


----------



## Anders Wall

evilantal said:


> Thanks for all these great instruments, Anders.
> I'm having a problem with The Janstorp, however. It can't seem to find its samples, even though I can clearly see them in one of the directories.
> Any idea what might be wrong?


Probably my fault. Try to batch resave the janstorp and direct any missing files to the samples directory. See if that works. If not send me a msg and I’ll wetransfer you new files.
/Anders

Edit: I you have the same error as Evilantal, attached is a zip file with new .nki and nkc/nkr files.
Extract it to the main Janstorp folder and replace the old files.
The interface should read "Instrument - 200330"






Kind Regards,
Anders


----------



## TomislavEP

I apologize if this is already mentioned somewhere else, but yesterday I've visited Pianobook after some time and there seems to be quite a few news there. Not only there are a lot of new submissions, but the download process is somewhat simplified with the new Cart system - similar to the websites of commercial developers. You put everything you want in the Cart and then do a checkout to receive the download links. The file host is still WeTransfer though if I'm not mistaken.






pianobook – Every piano tells a story







www.pianobook.co.uk





I'll be sure to check some of the more recent stuff. Several times now I've found some interesting new colors there.


----------



## bill5

Anders Wall said:


> Acoustic Unicorn Series – Skimmer Electric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lofiaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Skimmer Electric, an acoustic double bass performed with an eBow.


Note: requires Kontakt. I downloaded anyway.  Thanks!


----------



## kgdrum

@Anders Wall

Thank you for the great libraries!

😘


----------



## bill5

IKMultimedia said:


> We have released our free SampleTank 4 CS with over 4GB of free sound content.


Confirmed ilok and Kontakt not required. whoo hooo


----------



## Pablocrespo

Acustica Audio has releases a germanium pulteq style Aqua EQ for download only today for free. "Coffee PUn"


----------



## emid

Pablocrespo said:


> Acustica Audio has releases a germanium pulteq style Aqua EQ for download only today for free. "Coffee PUn"


----------



## bill5

FWIW, normally $50

*Cherry Audio Voltage Nucleus FREE*
introduction to modular synthesis. This package includes all of the fundamentals of subtractive analogue synthesis. For a limited time only, download for FREE!









Voltage Modular Nucleus


Voltage Modular Nucleus, Free Synth plugin, Download Voltage Modular Nucleus plugin, Free Cherry Audio vst plugins




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## TomislavEP

I was just checking out what's new on Kontakt Hub and I've stumbled upon this:

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/chalumeau-kontakt-free/
It's an antique reed instrument, rather deeply sampled and scripted, at least judging from the GUI screenshot. It seems there is an increase in such free, yet more detailed wind instruments for Kontakt lately, albeit mostly less conventional ones.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've spotted yet another gift at Kontakt Hub, this time from Soundethers.

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/caleidoscope-kontakt/
For those not familiar, Soundethers is a developer that mainly uses field recordings as the sound source for their libraries. Most of them, including this one, are built around the fantastic Photosynthesis Engine which allows deep customization. 

I've tried several free products from SE in the past, but this one had definitely grabbed my attention the most, at least while reading the description (I am yet to download it).


----------



## el-bo

Anders Wall said:


> Khayones Keys – lofiaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lofiaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khayones keys as heard on the Christian Henson music by 300 strangers piece for Piano Day 2020.
> 
> Happy Pianoday!
> 
> /Anders



Cute video. Thanks for the new toys


----------



## TomislavEP

Just wanted to say that I've tried the abovementioned "Caleidoscope" library from Soundethers, and it had turned out to be one of the finest free releases I've encountered yet. The sounds within are warm, organic and unique but perhaps even more importantly, they feel like something one could actually use in a piece. I would recommend this to anyone into ambient, cinematic and new age styles. I'll certainly find a place for "Caleidoscope" in my work.


----------



## Living Fossil

TomislavEP said:


> I was just checking out what's new on Kontakt Hub and I've stumbled upon this:
> 
> https://www.kontakthub.com/product/chalumeau-kontakt-free/
> It's an antique reed instrument, rather deeply sampled and scripted, at least judging from the GUI screenshot. It seems there is an increase in such free, yet more detailed wind instruments for Kontakt lately, albeit mostly less conventional ones.



Tomislav, have you tried out this one yet?
While i like that instrument in reality i found the demo on the site extremely off putting....

ps. thanks for the links, i'm downloading caleidoscope right now.


----------



## DivingInSpace

I recently did a small soundset for Kilohearts' Phase Plant consisting of 10 cinematic and ambient patches, which is freely available on gumroad. I am current working expanding it to a full commercial soundset.









DivingInSpace - Journey Lite for Phase Plant


10 free cinematic and ambient patches for Kilohearts Phase Plant. Every patch has assigned mod wheel controll and at least three macro knobs for different soundshaping possibilities.All sounds in the demo comes from Phase Plant Journey Lite with the exception of kick and snare + a few patches...




gum.co


----------



## Jakob Reinhardt

Hi!
I just finished my first own sample library.

It's a wonderful old nylon string guitar that is charmingly flawed. It has got character for days.
I find it great for Trap/Hip Hop, Indie, or Film Scoring.
Free download here:

https://www.jakob-reinhardt.com/vst
Would love to get some constructive criticism. This ended up being quite a challenge, as well as a wonderful project to occupy me during the pandemic. I appreciate your feedback and advice!


----------



## Jakob Reinhardt

Here's a quick demo to the above:


----------



## d.healey

A group of us HISE developers collaborated on a tonewheel organ instrument.

https://librewave.com/product/collab3/


----------



## TomislavEP

Living Fossil said:


> Tomislav, have you tried out this one yet?
> While i like that instrument in reality i found the demo on the site extremely off putting....
> 
> ps. thanks for the links, i'm downloading caleidoscope right now.



I've tried Chalumeau, but only briefly. Personally, I'm not very keen on the principal sound and it also has quite a small playable range. On the other hand, it would probably sound completely unnatural if stretched (I'm not familiar with the actual instrument).

I hope you will be pleasantly surprised by "Caleidoscope" just like I was.


----------



## Tastenclown

d.healey said:


> A group of us HISE developers collaborated on a tonewheel organ instrument.
> 
> https://librewave.com/product/collab3/


Thank you so much, this instrument sounds fantastic to me!


----------



## quetzal

Living Fossil said:


> Tomislav, have you tried out this one yet?
> While i like that instrument in reality i found the demo on the site extremely off putting....
> 
> ps. thanks for the links, i'm downloading caleidoscope right now.



Unfortunately the sound from the demo reflects the instrument. I prefer the free instrument from : Evolution Series, Fluffy Audio, Embertone (not free but very cheap).


----------



## Living Fossil

quetzal said:


> Unfortunately the sound from the demo reflects the instrument. I prefer the free instrument from : Evolution Series, Fluffy Audio, Embertone (not free but very cheap).



No big deal... i have Rinascimento (one of the libs i never touch since i bought it for a project).

However, Caleidoscope is really great.
Once again, thanks @TomislavEP for the heads up!


----------



## Fab

I think this thread proved you don't need to spend a penny on libraries when you are just starting out.


----------



## David Hicks

Ai are giving away a bunch of micro-instruments for Kontakt. They're tasty, and brimming with analogue goodness. MORE are being added every month.

https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/
https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/ (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/screenshot-2020-04-14-at-10-48-02-jpg.29218/"
target="_blank">
<img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/28/28006-37565baca9e28d95218ca3d74b784f19.jpg"
class="bbImage "
style=""
alt="Screenshot 2020-04-14 at 10.48.02.jpg"
title="Screenshot 2020-04-14 at 10.48.02.jpg"
width="300" height="162" />
</a>)


----------



## Jakob Reinhardt

Hi!

I just finished work on my second virtual instrument.
I sampled my favorite mandolin. I'm quite happy with how it turned out - it's just a solid instrument.

Free download: https://www.jakob-reinhardt.com/the-mountain-mandolin

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Living Fossil

Jakob Reinhardt said:


> Free download: ...



Jakob, your site states that your instruments are free for private use but users have to contact you when they intend to use them commercially.

Personally – as many others in this forum – doing music for a living i either pay for a library or i don't pay. However, to download an instrument and then having extra efforts for the case i use it, is too complicated. So i simply ignore such offerings.

Therefore i think it would/could be useful to keep the whole more transparent.
Either name a prize or make it donationware etc.
Of course that's just my personal point of view.


----------



## Jakob Reinhardt

Living Fossil said:


> Therefore i think it would/could be useful to keep the whole more transparent.
> Either name a prize or make it donationware etc.
> Of course that's just my personal point of view.


 
I've been thinking about this and I believe you have a good point. I too prefer to pay or not to pay. So I've made my current VIs completely free. After all I have made them for myself and am happy share them with the community.


----------



## planist

Jakob Reinhardt said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just finished work on my second virtual instrument.
> I sampled my favorite mandolin. I'm quite happy with how it turned out - it's just a solid instrument.
> 
> Free download: https://www.jakob-reinhardt.com/the-mountain-mandolin
> 
> Hope you enjoy!



Hi, 
thank you. have you considered more velocity layers in addition to the RRs?
I personally like more velocity layers better than RRs. 

BR, Peter


----------



## Jakob Reinhardt

planist said:


> Hi,
> thank you. have you considered more velocity layers in addition to the RRs?
> I personally like more velocity layers better than RRs.
> 
> BR, Peter


Absolutely! That will be the next step. I've been thinking about ditching RRs for velocity layers altogether and instead going for more layers. I also would like to add velocity layers at the very extremes of the range that include light buzzing or other subtle idiomatic noises that would happen naturally if I play very loudly.


----------



## planist

Jakob Reinhardt said:


> Absolutely! That will be the next step. I've been thinking about ditching RRs for velocity layers altogether and instead going for more layers. I also would like to add velocity layers at the very extremes of the range that include light buzzing or other subtle idiomatic noises that would happen naturally if I play very loudly.


exatly, nicely summarized. this applies to many of the beautifully sampled instruments available (e.g. at pianobook.co.uk). they are great, but they are missing velocity layers.


----------



## evilantal

David Hicks said:


> Ai are giving away a bunch of micro-instruments for Kontakt. They're tasty, and brimming with analogue goodness. MORE are being added every month.
> 
> https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/
> https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/ (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/screenshot-2020-04-14-at-10-48-02-jpg.29218/"
> target="_blank">
> <img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/28/28006-37565baca9e28d95218ca3d74b784f19.jpg"
> class="bbImage "
> style=""
> alt="Screenshot 2020-04-14 at 10.48.02.jpg"
> title="Screenshot 2020-04-14 at 10.48.02.jpg"
> width="300" height="162" />
> </a>)



I really like that Pulse creator thingy


----------



## David Hicks

evilantal said:


> I really like that Pulse creator thingy


Hey EvilAntal, glad you're enjoying it! I've got a bunch of other pulse instruments in the works, I'll post them here as soon as they're complete.
Oh, I had a listen to your Soundcloud. I love the cinematic and ambient stuff you're doing. So good!


----------



## planist

David Hicks said:


> Ai are giving away a bunch of micro-instruments for Kontakt. They're tasty, and brimming with analogue goodness. MORE are being added every month.
> 
> https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/
> https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/ (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/screenshot-2020-04-14-at-10-48-02-jpg.29218/"
> target="_blank">
> <img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/28/28006-37565baca9e28d95218ca3d74b784f19.jpg"
> class="bbImage "
> style=""
> alt="Screenshot 2020-04-14 at 10.48.02.jpg"
> title="Screenshot 2020-04-14 at 10.48.02.jpg"
> width="300" height="162" />
> </a>)


very nice GUI!!
i wonder how to turn off the arpeggiator


----------



## WaveSense Audio

For those of you who use Ableton Live, I've put together a little arcade game/8 bit instrument from some Moog samples. 

Find it linked below ⬇️ would love to know your thoughts 👍

Many more instruments on the way. 

Download


----------



## David Hicks

planist said:


> very nice GUI!!
> i wonder how to turn off the arpeggiator


Hey Planist, many thanks!

To turn off the arpeggiator, click on 'SEQUENCER', then turn off the 'TUNE' sequencer. That will stop any arpeggiation or pitch changes when you press a key.

Oo, if you get a chance, have a go of the GEN button in the TUNE sequencer...it's programmed to generate instant funky riffs and arps


----------



## Paul Owen

David Hicks said:


> Ai are giving away a bunch of micro-instruments for Kontakt. They're tasty, and brimming with analogue goodness. MORE are being added every month.
> 
> https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/
> https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/ (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/screenshot-2020-04-14-at-10-48-02-jpg.29218/"
> target="_blank">
> <img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/28/28006-37565baca9e28d95218ca3d74b784f19.jpg"
> class="bbImage "
> style=""
> alt="Screenshot 2020-04-14 at 10.48.02.jpg"
> title="Screenshot 2020-04-14 at 10.48.02.jpg"
> width="300" height="162" />
> </a>)



Hey, 

Is there something wrong with your subscription process? I'm trying to add my email for the freebies but I'm not getting links sent to my email.

Any help would be appreciated. 

All the best


----------



## David Hicks

Paul Owen said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is there something wrong with your subscription process? I'm trying to add my email for the freebies but I'm not getting links sent to my email.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> All the best


Hey Paul, sorry about that. Occasionally our subscription confirmation email will end up in your Junk/Spam folder. If you don't find it there – PM me your email address, I'll add it to the list manually and send you the links.


----------



## Paul Owen

David Hicks said:


> Hey Paul, sorry about that. Occasionally our subscription confirmation email will end up in your Junk/Spam folder. If you don't find it there, send your email address to [email protected], I'll add it to the list manually and send you the links.



Thanks for this. Email sent. 👍


----------



## David Hicks

Paul Owen said:


> Thanks for this. Email sent. 👍


Very welcome Paul. More free Kontakt instruments are being added every month, enjoy!

https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/


----------



## stfciu

Dear all!

I am pleased to present Funnelsnaps#1 - a 75 custom crafted snapshots for Infundibulum#1 by Sound Dust.

https://bit.ly/Funnelsnaps-vol1
It is a pack of athmospheric sounds created solely with Infundibulum#1 containing pads, mallet, picked, percussive sounds and more.

Infudibulum is a magnificent sound design playground where imagination is your only limit. It let's you explore both immersive and odd music creativitness in the areas never discovered before. Once you get into the funnel you never go back 

For Infundibulum#1 please go to https://www.sound-dust.com/infundibulum1

Hope you enjoy it!




Best Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## KarlHeinz

Hi Sebastian,

thanks a lot for the snapshots, I like Infundibulum. Sadly the link does not work for me ("404 Link nicht gefunden diese Datei befindet sich nicht mehr an ihrem Speicherort"), maybe you could fix it ?


----------



## stfciu

It works now. Sorry for inconvenience


----------



## KarlHeinz

Thanks, yes, works now


----------



## TomislavEP

I've stumbled upon yet another Kontakt freebie, this time from Triple Spiral Audio:

https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/sonora-cinematic-magnetica-kontakt-freebie/
It doesn't seem to have much content in terms of presets and snapshots, but the main sound is quite nice and there are plenty of sound-shaping options included.

P.S. I find it rather amusing if not surprising that the smaller Kontakt library developers are far more generous and forthcoming in these difficult times than most of the big players (with a few exceptions).


----------



## Jakob Reinhardt

I made another virtual instrument, free download here:

https://www.jakob-reinhardt.com/the-crispy-clean-strat
This time I sampled my favorite Stratocaster (The Black Classic, built by James Tyler Guitar).

This Strat is recorded in its neck/middle pickup position, and played through an American Clean 2x12 amplifier.I included tone & volume knobs, reverb, tape saturation, and a chorus effect.

This sample library contains 51 velocity sensitive pitches with unlocked wavs.

Use of this sample library is free. If you’d like to share your creations with me, I’d be thrilled.


----------



## Simon Schrenk

We released a smaller version of our "Ethnic Flute Phrases" library for free today. With some unheard bonus phrases. Hopefully you'll like!









FREE Ethnic Flute Phrases - Sonuscore


Brand-New Free KONTAKT Intrument. Inspired, live recorded phrases & techniques. 4 selected Asian flutes.




sonuscore.com


----------



## TomislavEP

Simon Schrenk said:


> We released a smaller version of our "Ethnic Flute Phrases" library for free today. With some unheard bonus phrases. Hopefully you'll like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREE Ethnic Flute Phrases - Sonuscore
> 
> 
> Brand-New Free KONTAKT Intrument. Inspired, live recorded phrases & techniques. 4 selected Asian flutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonuscore.com



Many thanks! One of the areas where my sound collection is rather thin at the moment.


----------



## Jakob Reinhardt

Hi again!
Some of you enjoyed my last few free sample libraries, so I'm sharing my latest and current favorite one:






This is a sample library of a clean American single cut-away guitar (you know the one...) - recorded with its neck pickup through an American 2x12 amplifier.

I included tone & volume knobs, reverb, tape saturation, and a chorus effect.





Free download: https://www.jakob-reinhardt.com/the-us-dream-guitar
Best!

Jakob


----------



## PatrickS

Jakob Reinhardt said:


> Hi again!
> Some of you enjoyed my last few free sample libraries, so I'm sharing my latest and current favorite one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sample library of a clean American single cut-away guitar (you know the one...) - recorded with its neck pickup through an American 2x12 amplifier.
> 
> I included tone & volume knobs, reverb, tape saturation, and a chorus effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free download: https://www.jakob-reinhardt.com/the-us-dream-guitar
> Best!
> 
> Jakob


Thanks, Jakob. All of your instruments are excellent and much appreciated.


----------



## TomislavEP

The new installment in the Klang series from Cinematique Instruments called "Reverberated Strings" has been released:






Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration


We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.




cinematique-instruments.com


----------



## DSmolken

Borth dropped a typewriter a few days ago, they also have a rain stick freebie and an electric bass pick scrapes one. http://borth-audio.com/instruments/typewriter


----------



## TomislavEP

Distant Choir - Rast Sound


Distant Choir is our solo vocal recordings, coming together as a choir through sound. We are releasing the first free version with 5 playable choirs, the pro version will come with much more variety and presets. FEATURES Distant Choir is designed by mixing our solo vocal recordings from over 20...




rastsound.com





Another freebie from Rast Sound. If I understood correctly, it features recordings of solo vocals which were then arranged to sound as the choir (I haven't tried it myself).


----------



## bill5

TomislavEP said:


> The new installment in the Klang series from Cinematique Instruments called "Reverberated Strings" has been released:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration
> 
> 
> We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinematique-instruments.com


Requires the paid version of Kontakt


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

bill5 said:


> Requires the paid version of Kontakt


Most Kontakt freebies require the paid version of Kontakt.


----------



## bill5

Yeah, but some aren't aware of that, just thought it was worth pointing out


----------



## marcobelloni

Hi guys!
I finished my 'Quarantine Piano' library and it's now available for free on pianobook.
There are 30 nki's of piano and other random goodies and you can find all the info *here* or go directly to the pianobook page *here*.

I made a short walkthrough of one of the demos, so you can quickly see what this is all about.



There is also a full detailed walkthrough of the library if you want to know more about it and if you're brave enough to watch it lol



Hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## doctoremmet

marcobelloni said:


> Hope you'll enjoy it!


Great job! Thanks for this


----------



## TomislavEP

marcobelloni said:


> Hi guys!
> I finished my 'Quarantine Piano' library and it's now available for free on pianobook.



Thank you so much! In the past few months, I've been actively using the instruments from Pianobook in my own work and have submitted several of my more recent compositions to its demo section. Your "Quarantine Piano" is definitely one of the finest and most polished submissions I've encountered yet. I've only recently discovered the amazing additional content you provided along with the wonderful piano sounds.

Looking forward to using the "Quarantine Piano". I hope I will soon come up with a piece featuring the library.


----------



## DSmolken

That really is one hell of a great freebie. Like the idea of pianist-moving-around noises. I tried that with drums once, though I don't think anybody ever actually used those samples, haha.


----------



## doctoremmet

DSmolken said:


> I tried that with drums once, though


Vengeful drum stool?


----------



## marcobelloni

TomislavEP said:


> Thank you so much! In the past few months, I've been actively using the instruments from Pianobook in my own work and have submitted several of my more recent compositions to its demo section. Your "Quarantine Piano" is definitely one of the finest and most polished submissions I've encountered yet. I've only recently discovered the amazing additional content you provided along with the wonderful piano sounds.
> 
> Looking forward to using the "Quarantine Piano". I hope I will soon come up with a piece featuring the library.



oh thank you very much for the nice words! I'm really glad you liked it! And yes, I'd love to hear the music you create with it :D :D


----------



## marcobelloni

DSmolken said:


> That really is one hell of a great freebie. Like the idea of pianist-moving-around noises. I tried that with drums once, though I don't think anybody ever actually used those samples, haha.



Thank you very much! Awesome, it makes sense total sense to record those noises for the drums too! Did you make a library with those sounds? Link..? :D


----------



## DSmolken

It was Unruly Drums, which are not free so they don't belong in the thread, but here's the relevant timestamp in the walkthrough: 

The stool was actually a cajon, because I wanted to maximize sympathetic snare buzz. Anyway, noises like that are fun to record. Unlike low piano notes or ride cymbals, which keep ringing and ringing and ringing while you have to sit there trying to be quiet and not move and not make extraneous noises.


----------



## marcobelloni

Awesome stuff! Sounds amazing! :D



DSmolken said:


> The stool was actually a cajon, because I wanted to maximize sympathetic snare buzz. Anyway, noises like that are fun to record. Unlike low piano notes or ride cymbals, which keep ringing and ringing and ringing while you have to sit there trying to be quiet and not move and not make extraneous noises.



Genius idea hahah and yes, it's so much more fun to record those extra sounds compared to the normal thing eheh


----------



## devonmyles

marcobelloni said:


> Hi guys!
> I finished my 'Quarantine Piano' library and it's now available for free on pianobook.
> There are 30 nki's of piano and other random goodies and you can find all the info *here* or go directly to the pianobook page *here*.
> 
> I made a short walkthrough of one of the demos, so you can quickly see what this is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a full detailed walkthrough of the library if you want to know more about it and if you're brave enough to watch it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you'll enjoy it!




This really is terrific.
Thank you.


----------



## filipjonathan

marcobelloni said:


> Hi guys!
> I finished my 'Quarantine Piano'


I looked at the Freebies section and was like "Quarantine piano should be here" and the first comment was yours 😊Once again, awesome job! I can't wait to use it in a song!!


----------



## saboo

Spitfire's BBCSO Discover is free if you complete a survey: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bbc-symphony-orchestra-discover/


----------



## Paul SAS

We've just released a freebie/pay a little if you want so just follow the instructions of how to get it for free on the product page (it is a simple coupon code, no newsletter sub needed). There is also a thread about it in the commercial announcements forum so you can look there as well if wanted. Enjoy! 

Paul

The product page:








Fragments


Fragile and Organic Synths, Bells and Textures




www.sound-aesthetics-sampling.com




The Thread here on the forum:





Releasing Fragments - Fragile Organic Synths (Free/Pay a little if you want)


Hey there, I am happy to announce Fragments, a free virtual instrument for Kontakt with various Organic Synth sounds, that have been created using various Synthesizers. Most of the sounds have movement within themselves so most of the time tune/pan/volume drift to achieve that fragile tone...




vi-control.net


----------



## kgdrum

Valhalla DSP just released a new FREE reverb!
It’s geared towards spacey effects,
enjoy! 😋









Valhalla Super Massive - Valhalla DSP


Make some space. ValhallaSupermassive has been designed from the ground up for MASSIVE delays and reverbs. Get ready for luscious clouds of reverb, otherworldly delays, and swelling waves of feedback unlike any you’ve heard before. Supermassive has 18 out-of-this-world reverb/delay modes...




valhalladsp.com


----------



## Illico

kgdrum said:


> Valhalla DSP just released a new FREE reverb!


My Trend Antivirus does not like it !


----------



## kgdrum

In pretty sure it’s a false read, Valhalla is a very well known established developer.
Look on Gearslutz or KVR for more info and customer feedback 😋


----------



## Illico

kgdrum said:


> In pretty sure it’s a false read, Valhalla is a very well known established developer.


Yes. I know Valhalla !! but not my antivirus.


----------



## bill5

kgdrum said:


> Valhalla DSP just released a new FREE reverb!
> It’s geared towards spacey effects,
> enjoy! 😋
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valhalla Super Massive - Valhalla DSP
> 
> 
> Make some space. ValhallaSupermassive has been designed from the ground up for MASSIVE delays and reverbs. Get ready for luscious clouds of reverb, otherworldly delays, and swelling waves of feedback unlike any you’ve heard before. Supermassive has 18 out-of-this-world reverb/delay modes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valhalladsp.com


? Not a VI.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just read about this at Rekkerd.org.









Synths Abyss by Karanyi Sounds - Audio Plugin Deals


ABYSS is a designer bass collection focusing on deep and atonal sounds created with classic and modern analog synthesizers. Available free for a few days




audioplugin.deals





Thanks to Audio Plugin Deals, another fantastic opportunity to get fabulous synth sounds from Karanyi Sounds for free! They've had a similar deal before for Synths DX too.

I wholeheartedly recommend Karanyi Sounds to everyone interested in a warm and organic-sounding synth sounds, especially those suitable for ambient and cinematic styles. From my personal experience, their libraries can easily rival the excellent Play series from Native Instruments.


----------



## bill5

Full version of Kontakt 5.7.6 or higher required FYI


----------



## skyscapeparadise

I just released an incredibly special sample library. It's 10 different voices created with a Minimoog Voyager analog synthesizer, recorded directly to tape and through 3 MoogerFooger effects all through Shelford preamps from Rupert Neve Designs. I sampled 4 incredibly lush real-world spaces including a cavernous swimming and diving complex, a concrete four-story stairwell, a professional music studio, and a campus courtyard. Every single note across nine octaves of dynamic range has its own sample. The built in tape saturation and analog effects provide an intense warmth and texture that you just won't find in other vintage synth libraries.




It's an entire solar system of sound. Better yet, it's *free *forever at https://www.pianobook.co.uk/library/evergreen-voyager/

Kontakt 5 Full or newer required.


----------



## bill5

Don't know if mentioned before but 8Dio has a good sampling of free stuff - https://8dio.com/instrument-category/on-the-house/


----------



## TomislavEP

bill5 said:


> Don't know if mentioned before but 8Dio has a good sampling of free stuff - https://8dio.com/instrument-category/on-the-house/



This is truly a great move from 8dio, especially since these were commercial in the past. Some of the libraries were even updated with new content and features rather than being limited, which is often the case with the freebies from well-known developers. BTW, you forgot to add the "Full Kontakt Version Required" disclaimer. 

P.S. I've just spotted the brand-new Spitfire Labs installment called "Granular Whalesong". I've recently begun rediscovering the potential and amazing value of the Labs series, despite my reluctance to venture outside the Kontakt and Komplete ecosystem.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/


----------



## bill5

TomislavEP said:


> This is truly a great move from 8dio, especially since these were commercial in the past. Some of the libraries were even updated with new content and features rather than being limited, which is often the case with the freebies from well-known developers. BTW, you forgot to add the "Full Kontakt Version Required" disclaimer.


argh! Thanks and my bad


----------



## TomislavEP

99Sounds has released a new library:









Free Sound Effects - 99Sounds


99 Sound effects is a collection of free sound effects for use in trailers, movie scores, music production, sound design, game development, and podcasts.




99sounds.org





It can be downloaded for free, but it is also possible to donate.

I've used the sounds from this source several times in the past and can say that 99Sounds offers some really useful and quality materials, especially when it comes to SFX. Most of these libraries are in WAV format, but there are also several that include Kontakt patches, like this new one. The full version of Kontakt is required, of course. 

P.S. I follow the "Klang" series by Cinematique Instruments from its inception. They usually release new instruments beginning each month. This time, however, they've announced something different. I'm rather curious to see what will this be, so I wanted to share the news:






Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration


We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.




cinematique-instruments.com


----------



## motomotomoto

TomislavEP said:


> 99Sounds has released a new library:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Sound Effects - 99Sounds
> 
> 
> 99 Sound effects is a collection of free sound effects for use in trailers, movie scores, music production, sound design, game development, and podcasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99sounds.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be downloaded for free, but it is also possible to donate.
> 
> I've used the sounds from this source several times in the past and can say that 99Sounds offers some really useful and quality materials, especially when it comes to SFX. Most of these libraries are in WAV format, but there are also several that include Kontakt patches, like this new one. The full version of Kontakt is required, of course.
> 
> P.S. I follow the "Klang" series by Cinematique Instruments from its inception. They usually release new instruments beginning each month. This time, however, they've announced something different. I'm rather curious to see what will this be, so I wanted to share the news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration
> 
> 
> We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinematique-instruments.com


I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s a LABS like standalone


----------



## bill5

I downloaded this. It's OK. There are some good usable sounds but it's a large download for a modest amount of stuff. Subjective obviously.


----------



## premjj

Groove 3 course on "*Free VST instruments Explained*" Vol-1 is free for some time. 
You'll need to log in to be able to access it.


Course Description:

Kenny Gioia brings you detailed virtual instrument video tutorials on some of the best FREE VST instrument plug-ins, all for absolutely nothing! See some of Kenny's favorites with an in-depth tutorial for each virtual instrument showing you all of it's features and functions, plus how to use it. These videos are for those looking for high quality, free VST/AU/AAX virtual instruments, with free instruction on using them.

Are you looking for some great virtual instrument plug-ins but don't have any cash to invest right now? Well Kenny Gioia has you covered. Discover 10 of Kenny's favorite free VST/AU/AAX instruments and learn how to use them on your next production or song, all for free.

The free virtual instruments featured in the videos cover all of your basics such as drums, bass, guitar, piano, synths and even vocals, and can certainly be used to make a complete, professional sounding song from scratch. They also have AU versions, and some even have AAX versions.

The featured free virtual instruments are:

Drum Pro
Sitala
MT Power Drumkit
Steven Slate Drums 5.5 Free
Ample Bass P Lite II
Ample Guitar M Lite
Piano One (Neo Piano)
Tyrell N6
Tunefish 4
Alter Ego


----------



## premjj

The *JP-ME-1*, an 80s style Digital Reverb by Schulz Audio, is free for some time.
(List price is around $49, I think)


----------



## premjj

*Beat Magazine* just launched their first English edition (July Issue) and are offering it for free download. The issue includes codes for the bundled software.

The July issue contains free licenses to Waves Element 2.0 and IK Multimedia T-Racks ONE. There is additional bundled software too.

Edit: It appears that the software download challenge codes that their site is generating are getting mixed up with the German Edition and hence might not work right now. I'll update here when that gets sorted out.


----------



## Patryk Scelina

Free piano library: www.sonicatoms.com


----------



## doctoremmet

Patryk Scelina said:


> Free piano library: www.sonicatoms.com



Already a classic! Everyone should check it out


----------



## TomislavEP

motomotomoto said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s a LABS like standalone



This is theoretically possible, but I'm hoping they'll stick with Kontakt. Project SAM has also begun its "Free Orchestra" series as an open format library, but eventually, they released a new reissue that works in the free Kontakt Player too.


----------



## bill5

A sax with very little in terms of options but IMO a surprisingly nice sound is the DVS sax. http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?id=187


----------



## premjj

Tape Cassette 2 by Caelum Audio

An audio plugin that emulates the warmth, noise and character of old tape cassettes.

Selectable Type 1 Cassette Impulse Response (IR)
Dynamic saturation curve algorithm implementing hysteresis and including oversampling
Wow & Flutter engines rebuilt to focus on smoother emulation
Real sampled noise from a Type 1 Cassette
Low Pass range increased down to 5kHz
Now you can easily add that classic sound entire track, or use directly on individual channels, for added movement, texture and warmth. Alternatively you can take it further than the material limitations of tape and push the parameters into a far more experimental soundscape, as a sound design tool.


----------



## premjj

Jakob Reinhardt said:


> I made another virtual instrument, free download here:
> 
> https://www.jakob-reinhardt.com/the-crispy-clean-strat
> This time I sampled my favorite Stratocaster (The Black Classic, built by James Tyler Guitar).
> 
> This Strat is recorded in its neck/middle pickup position, and played through an American Clean 2x12 amplifier.I included tone & volume knobs, reverb, tape saturation, and a chorus effect.
> 
> This sample library contains 51 velocity sensitive pitches with unlocked wavs.
> 
> Use of this sample library is free. If you’d like to share your creations with me, I’d be thrilled.



Heard your tracks on Spotify. Very nice. I've added them all to my playlists. Each vocalist sounds unique and I enjoyed listening to all of them. Do your vocals feature on any of the tracks?

Thank you for sharing your music and the sample libraries and best wishes for your musical journey.


----------



## LamaRose

This may be a bump post. These have been reworked and grouped... some very usable patches for layering. Some of the solo brass sound like they may mesh well with the OT Majestic Horn:






The Alpine Project


The finest free orchestral sample libraries for Kontakt.




alpineproject.wixsite.com


----------



## rottoy

Here's some piano samples I recorded last year, put together in Kontakt for Pianobook.
Feel free to chime in with feedback!




__





The Bjarma Grand – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## TomislavEP

rottoy said:


> Here's some piano samples I recorded last year, put together in Kontakt for Pianobook.
> Feel free to chime in with feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bjarma Grand – pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk



I'm using Pianobook instruments in my work quite often these days. Your "The Bjarma Grand" is one of the most intriguing submissions I came across there lately. I really like the character of the piano itself, but the fact you've sampled it "lightly", as you wrote in a description, in my opinion further contributed to its feel in a positive sense. Iused "The Bharma Grand" in a recent composition, which I've also sent to Pianobook.


----------



## rottoy

TomislavEP said:


> I'm using Pianobook instruments in my work quite often these days. Your "The Bjarma Grand" is one of the most intriguing submissions I came across there lately. I really like the character of the piano itself, but the fact you've sampled it "lightly", as you wrote in a description, in my opinion further contributed to its feel in a positive sense. Iused "The Bharma Grand" in a recent composition, which I've also sent to Pianobook.



I'm glad you are finding a use for it! Lovely composition! :D


----------



## evilantal

Some possibly useful new freebies at KontaktHub

soundbake Aural Tradition
https://www.kontakthub.com/product/aural-tradition/
soundbake Broken Strings
https://www.kontakthub.com/product/broken-strings-free-kontakt/
Visionary Robots Industries Cedar: Harmonico
https://www.kontakthub.com/product/cedar-harmonico/


----------



## TomislavEP

Thanks for sharing. It's been a while since I've visited Kontakt Hub. The third one looks particularly interesting to me. I will also check out the others; I believe I came across this particular developer on Pianobook as well.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just read that the fantastic library by Riot Audio, Bowed Glass Clouds is currently free for download courtesy of VSTBuzz. Check here:









Freebie: "Bowed Glass Clouds" by Riot Audio


"Bowed Glass Clouds" is a cinematic virtual instrument running in NI’s Kontakt. Its morphing pad engine creates rich, organic evolving textures with sounds sourced from bowed glass bowls and jars.




vstbuzz.com





I've grabbed this for free some time ago thanks to the Audio Plugin Deals. Though the library doesn't offer much content out-of-the-box, thanks to the clever control and morphing options included, it is quite easy to come up with variety of original and inspiring snapshots from the basic sound. The full version of Kontakt is required, of course.


----------



## TomislavEP

I just found out about this at Rekkerd.org:









MeldaProduction releases Monastry Grand FREE piano instrument


The instrument was recorded with 16 microphones, resulting in 50GB of data from which over 3GB of the best sounding samples were used for the library.




 rekkerd.org





Although I'm familiar with Melda Production (though I don't use their products), I didn't know they're also into VI's besides processing and effect plugins.

The Monastery Grand listed above certainly does sound intriguing, at least judging from the description and its file size. However, once again it requires the installation of yet another (non-standard) plugin and platform. From what I've read, it is possible to obtain a completely free version of Melda Production Player, though you need to wait for the trial version to expire first (at least, this is how I understood it).


----------



## FlyingAndi

Looking forward to some demos of the Melda Piano from the usual suspects 
I like the overall tone, but the demos on the website all sound a bit hard, as if it's just one dynamic layer (but then 3GB would be quite a lot). So maybe it's just missing dynamics in bad midi files.


----------



## doctoremmet

FlyingAndi said:


> from the usual suspects


@newman @CGR @Simeon


----------



## filipjonathan

FlyingAndi said:


> Looking forward to some demos of the Melda Piano from the usual suspects
> I like the overall tone, but the demos on the website all sound a bit hard, as if it's just one dynamic layer (but then 3GB would be quite a lot). So maybe it's just missing dynamics in bad midi files.


Yeah, it's very annoying when they don't put info like dynamic layers, pedal/half pedal samples, round robins, etc. Makes them not look really professional.


----------



## CGR

doctoremmet said:


> @newman @CGR @Simeon


Thanks Doc - I'm onto it!


----------



## CGR

Here ya go:



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-monastery-grand-from-melda-production.95064/post-4584891


----------



## TomislavEP

Spitfire has added Mandolin to its Labs series and also introduced a new website for the same, currently in beta stage.

https://labs.spitfireaudio.com/labs-mandolin
Looking forward to trying out a new version of Labs mandolin. The old one from the Kontakt series is the best one I've used; I'm wondering are there some new features added. I do play the real thing amongst the other instruments (actually I'm still learning), but as usual, the virtual replicas are often more convenient to use.


----------



## DSmolken

https://github.com/sfzinstruments/WilkinsonAudio.NakedDrums/ - the classic Wilkinson drum samples now on Github with SFZ mappings. 1.3 GB FLAC compressed is pretty deep for a free drum kit. License says NC right now, but it's not, and we'll fix that - you can use these in commercial productions, just not resell them in sample libraries.

Lots of other goodies at https://github.com/sfzinstruments as well, there are a few people regularly contributing to that.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just found out that Cinematique Instruments has released another free "Klang" instrument - based on Theremin if I'm not mistaken.

https://klang.cologne/klang_free.php
I'm glad to see they're continuing the tradition - it seemed to me like they're planning to go strictly commercial with "Klang", at least for a while.


----------



## quetzal

Hi, I just upload my first piano library (not a normal piano sound : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zwa1fahcbw3dfik/AAC3XTdrf65YNaM382_1zB4ta?dl=0


----------



## TomislavEP

quetzal said:


> Hi, I just upload my first piano library: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zwa1fahcbw3dfik/AAC3XTdrf65YNaM382_1zB4ta?dl=0



What I've seen and heard in the brief overview above certainly got me intrigued; looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## bill5

Agreed - it needs a better description than "piano library" though. This is not a straight-ahead piano sound, very niche (in a good way - last thing I need is another plain old piano sound).

Also this requires Kontakt. Please folks mention this if true.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

bill5 said:


> Also this requires Kontakt. Please folks mention this if true.


Since it's true for Kontakt instruments 99% of the time, wouldn't it make more sense to just mention when it's not true?


----------



## quetzal

bill5 said:


> Agreed - it needs a better description than "piano library" though. This is not a straight-ahead piano sound, very niche (in a good way - last thing I need is another plain old piano sound).
> 
> Also this requires Kontakt. Please folks mention this if true.


Thank you for your comment, it needs Kontakt 5 or EXS (Logic).


----------



## Traz

quetzal said:


> Hi, I just upload my first piano library (not a normal piano sound : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zwa1fahcbw3dfik/AAC3XTdrf65YNaM382_1zB4ta?dl=0



I'm playing with it right now, it's super cool!


----------



## TomislavEP

Here is an interesting Reaktor instrument I came across lately while browsing the user library:









Misty Valley


Misty Valley - blurred sound colors - is a Synthesizer for NI Reaktor (requires version 6.3.0+)CONCEPTThe concept of Misty Valley came about when I was trying to create a “blurred” synthesizer sound as part of my musical project Oblik Lines. By “blurred” I mean those intriguing synthesizer...




gumroad.com





It is possible to donate or get it for free. I believe that the later version of Reaktor 6 is required.

I'm very pleased with this one as I seldom encounter 3rd party Reaktor ensembles that are spot-on for the styles I'm into (ambient, cinematic and new age, amongst the more classical ones).

The "Misty Valley" doesn't come with a bunch presets but the ones that are included are all carefully put together. The UI is also aesthetically pleasing and quite easy to use.


----------



## stfciu

TomislavEP said:


> Here is an interesting Reaktor instrument I came across lately while browsing the user library:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty Valley
> 
> 
> Misty Valley - blurred sound colors - is a Synthesizer for NI Reaktor (requires version 6.3.0+)CONCEPTThe concept of Misty Valley came about when I was trying to create a “blurred” synthesizer sound as part of my musical project Oblik Lines. By “blurred” I mean those intriguing synthesizer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gumroad.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to donate or get it for free. I believe that the later version of Reaktor 6 is required.
> 
> I'm very pleased with this one as I seldom encounter 3rd party Reaktor ensembles that are spot-on for the styles I'm into (ambient, cinematic and new age, amongst the more classical ones).
> 
> The "Misty Valley" doesn't come with a bunch presets but the ones that are included are all carefully put together. The UI is also aesthetically pleasing and quite easy to use.


Very nice


----------



## TomislavEP

Just found out about the new free Klang installment by Cinematique Instruments called "Crystalline Noise".

https://klang.cologne/klang_free.php
From the brief description, this one is right up my alley, though I'm yet to try it out.


----------



## bill5

They have quick links to the sounds you can listen to. I like all of their stuff.


----------



## TomislavEP

Spitfire Audio has released another Labs instrument - Piano Pads.









LABS LABS Piano Pads


<p>These timeless, ambient pads & swells have been made from single piano hits, warped in creative ways using spring reverb, cross-fade, reversing and time-stretch techniques by Spitfire co-founder, Christian Henson.</p>



labs.spitfireaudio.com





At first, I've thought that they've used the recorded material from the newly released Cinematic Soft Piano to create these pads, though, from the sounds I hear in the demo, this might be a reissue of the similar Kontakt instrument from the past. If my memory serves me, this one was completely free to download without the donation, unlike the other old Labs instruments.


----------



## bill5

But a nightmare to install, at least it was for me...I finally gave up


----------



## TomislavEP

bill5 said:


> But a nightmare to install, at least it was for me...I finally gave up



I had occasional problems with the Spitfire Audio app myself - mostly in a form of slow and unresponsive downloads - but I must say it's working pretty reliable for me these days. For instance, yesterday I've purchased the Cinematic Soft Piano library and didn't had any problems with the download; same with the latest Labs instrument. I've also updated a few Labs titles, all in a row. I welcome the separate categories they've made for the commercial libraries, the Labs products, and the updates. In the past, the first two were mixed, I believe, and it looked way messier.

P.S. Sorry for the OT.


----------



## DSmolken

Free 500 MB clavinet from Straight Ahead Samples, for Kontakt. Haven't tried it yet, it's downloading right now. https://www.straightaheadsamples.com/freekyfreeclav


----------



## Fleer

Serenity from QuietMusic. Pretty, pretty good for ambient pads:








Serenity | Quiet Music


Serenity is a free VST | VST3 | AU Instrument for Windows and Mac 64 bit




quietmusic.eu


----------



## bill5

Not to look a gift VST in the mouth, but if their video demo is any indication, I disagree. A 12' video, they're tweaking all kinds of knobs, and it sounds the same the entire time, kind of this nice but rather typical ethereal sound you can find in many synths


----------



## Fleer

Yep. Though I will check it out. It’s under 200MB, so no harm if it’s not a keeper.


----------



## Fleer

Free Waves MaxxVolume: https://www.waves.com/account/maxxvolume-free


----------



## rottoy

Freebie piano that I recorded little over a month ago:


https://vi-control.net/community/threads/r%C3%A4ttvik-upright-piano-free.95973/


----------



## DSmolken

A kalimba from Unreal Instruments.



Edit: and do you need a noisy synth?



CollidingCombSynth_en


----------



## Fleer

Red Sounds Vox Engine is free for a month: https://redsounds.eu/downloads/vox-engine/


----------



## TomislavEP

As they're announced a few days ago, Cinematique Instruments continues their Klang series with the five new free titles.






Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration


We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.




cinematique-instruments.com





Looking forward to trying them out!

P.S. It seems that all the previous free ones are now sold for 5€ each. See here:






KLANG | COLOGNE


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne


----------



## bill5

TomislavEP said:


> P.S. It seems that all the previous free ones are now sold for 5€ each.


How odd. I bet you can find them online somewhere still for free. (PS all require the full Kontakt 5.6.8 or higher)


----------



## TomislavEP

bill5 said:


> How odd. I bet you can find them online somewhere still for free. (PS all require the full Kontakt 5.6.8 or higher)



I've read somewhere before about their plans to make Klang series commercial yet affordable from now on, but they will also continue releasing free "Klang of the month" titles.


----------



## Fleer

Another freebie from Waves, and a good one: https://www.waves.com/account/tone-shaper-free


----------



## tf-drone

Hi,



Land of Missing Parts said:


> Since it's true for Kontakt instruments 99% of the time, wouldn't it make more sense to just mention when it's not true?



yes and no - this forum is quite centered on libraries. But I have around 2000 free VST synths on my HD. Just in case  . Quite a lot are on vst4free I suppose.

There are several best-of-vids on YT. The most often named are:
Synth1
Tyrell N6
Dexed
TAL Noisemaker
Kairatune
Tytel's Helm
Green Oak Crystal
Linplug Free Alpha
Tunefish 4
Zebralette,
Nusofting Sinnah
discoDSP OBXD
TAL Bassline


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just spotted the latest LABS instrument called "Monochord":









LABS LABS Monochord


<p>In our second collaboration with the National Theatre, we worked with Oscar-winning composer Stephen Warbeck to capture this unique microtonal instrument, which formed the backbone to his score for the hit 2019 production, <em>Translations</em>. It features various playing styles and effects...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





It's always interesting whenever they release a brand new title in the series. This one looks rather promising; I wonder which articulations they've included. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just read that Rossignol Studio has made all their once commercial Kontakt libraries available for free:

http://www.rossignol-studio.fr/fr/free-kontakt-instruments/
Kontakt 5 or higher required, of course.

I will try them as soon as possible; I remember toying with some freebies from RS a long time ago.


----------



## TomislavEP

Another free sound pack from 99sounds called "Underground Sounds":









Underground Sounds - 99Sounds


Underground Sounds is a sound library by Marcel Gnauk. It features a set of field recordings captured in Iceland using a geophone.




99sounds.org





(all sounds are in 24-bit WAV format)

It seems that recently they've begun to release more and more ambitious packs, both in terms of quality as well as quantity.


----------



## bill5

Have not yet tried but looks interesting https://trackbout.com/ripchord a poor man's Instachord?


----------



## David Hicks

FREE - Analogue Instruments have recently added the 'Vintage Pad' to their collection of Kontakt instrument giveaways (for Kontakt 5.8.1 or above). Enjoy!

https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/


----------



## HeliaVox

David Hicks said:


> FREE - Analogue Instruments have recently added the 'Vintage Pad' to their collection of Kontakt instrument giveaways (for Kontakt 5.8.1 or above). Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.analogueinstruments.com/xperiments/




I really want to thank you for bringing my attention to these sound sets. 
They truly are the mot inspiring presets I've listened to all year. 
These are going to be plastered all over my next set of compositions.


----------



## David Hicks

HeliaVox said:


> I really want to thank you for bringing my attention to these sound sets.
> They truly are the mot inspiring presets I've listened to all year.
> These are going to be plastered all over my next set of compositions.



Thanks so much. I actually make all these instruments, so it means a lot. I'm in the middle of making a bunch of new instruments, they're coming out soon, I'll keep you posted.

All the best.


----------



## mgnoatto

David Hicks said:


> Thanks so much. I actually make all these instruments, so it means a lot. I'm in the middle of making a bunch of new instruments, they're coming out soon, I'll keep you posted.
> 
> All the best.


Congrats! They sound amazing!


----------



## gsilbers

I don’t know if I already posted here but just in case two :
Reverxis: reverse guitar sample library
Metalstorm: trailer sample library made from a machine gun.

Pulsesetter-sounds.com


----------



## DSmolken

It's that time of the year, and the GDC bundle for this year is over 50 GB. Fishing tackle box, practical doors, a dinosaur, Betamax blank tape hiss...



GameaudioGDC – SONNISS


----------



## evilantal

Found this small library of Cello harmonics
https://itsallnoise.com/product/soft-false-harmonics/


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just spotted the latest LABS installment, called "Textural Pads":









LABS LABS Textural Pads


<p>Inspired by sci-fi soundtracks over lockdown, Spitfire Audio developer Mark Summerell sampled a selection of instruments at his home studio — bowed and scratched bass guitar, kalimba, cello and vocals. Combining these sounds with synths from developer Harnek Mudhar, he used bespoke granular...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Pads and textures are one of my main "weaknesses"; really looking forward to checking this one out!


----------



## TomislavEP

Cinematique Instruments have released another free "Klang of the Month" title:






KLANG - FREE


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne





It's called "Black Wood Flow" and it's based on a sustained clarinet sound.

P.S. All the titles from the Klang series require a full version of Kontakt.


----------



## kgdrum

Sonixinema just released this new free upright piano textural based library.

Piano-textures looks really interesting,I haven’t tried it yet but I suspect this will be awesome.
From the Soniixinema website: “Piano Textures is a free virtual instrument for Kontakt featuring an intimately recorded Upright Piano which has been twisted, mangled and warped in to a wide array in cinematic sounds. Featuring 8 custom presets ranging from a warm and delicate upright piano sound, to dark, dirty, detuned, distorted, pulsing and everything in between.”









Piano Textures


Featuring an intimately recorded Upright Piano which has been twisted, mangled and warped in to a wide array in cinematic sounds. Featuring 8 custom presets ranging from a warm and delicate upright piano sound, to dark, dirty, detuned, distorted, pulsing and everything in between - download now...




www.sonixinema.com





👍


----------



## TomislavEP

I've briefly tried the abovementioned "Piano Textures" library. What came as a surprise is that this is not only a mangled piano FX collection as it seems from the description but also includes a serviceable clean and warm sounding upright piano patch. However, I've noticed some pitch oscillations in the high octaves while trying it; not sure is this a part of the design or some kind of flaw. Anyway, this library is worth checking out, though there is certainly no shortage of quality free piano libraries for Kontakt these days.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just stumbled upon this; looks interesting These are evolving sounds based on processed piano samples.

https://flintpope.net/2020/10/23/molekules-for-kontakt-6/
You need the full version of Kontakt 6 to run this.

P.S. I'm using the latest version of Chrome and while trying to download the ZIP file, it denied the access as unsafe. However, I've tried to download it anyway, and according to Windows Defender and Malwarebytes, it is clean (hopefully).


----------



## DSmolken

A tin whistle. Or two. https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments/two-whistles


----------



## Flintpope

TomislavEP said:


> Just stumbled upon this; looks interesting These are evolving sounds based on processed piano samples.
> 
> https://flintpope.net/2020/10/23/molekules-for-kontakt-6/
> You need the full version of Kontakt 6 to run this.
> 
> P.S. I'm using the latest version of Chrome and while trying to download the ZIP file, it denied the access as unsafe. However, I've tried to download it anyway, and according to Windows Defender and Malwarebytes, it is clean (hopefully).


Hey yes, thanks for downloading this. It is clean. Chrome has been throwing wobblers since its last update. I am trying to understand their highly geeky workarounds but until such time I get it fixed I have just left a message on each DL page saying, essentially. "Keep calm and carry on".


----------



## DivingInSpace

Free Horror/Trailer instrument for Full Kontakt 5

Hi Everyone! Me and @NormkbPlayer has spend some time developing our first Kontakt instrument, JUST IN TIME FOR HALLOWEEN! Or well, it would have been if we hadn't had some unforeseen problems. Here it finally is though, it is free and works in Full Kontakt 5. It consists of some Percussive Sequences, Risers/drones, a Bass synth and Swells. It is great for horror stuff, building tension and doing Trailer Music!

As mentioned, this is our first Kontakt library, so there is probably lots of room for improvements

Let us know what you think!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GmPG-ORjZFbFpQ7_a6S56D0khKj5V1m0/view?usp=sharing&fbclid=IwAR3kSwhNNB6s2HYAg8aFG8Qxl94aKalswnJkM9QaXFOZ37dE1nbOmKX-VPg (https://drive.google.com/.../1GmPG-ORjZFbFpQ7.../view...)


----------



## motomotomoto

Jakob Reinhardt said:


> I made another virtual instrument, free download here:
> 
> https://www.jakob-reinhardt.com/the-crispy-clean-strat
> This time I sampled my favorite Stratocaster (The Black Classic, built by James Tyler Guitar).
> 
> This Strat is recorded in its neck/middle pickup position, and played through an American Clean 2x12 amplifier.I included tone & volume knobs, reverb, tape saturation, and a chorus effect.
> 
> This sample library contains 51 velocity sensitive pitches with unlocked wavs.
> 
> Use of this sample library is free. If you’d like to share your creations with me, I’d be thrilled.


Hi Jacob, this link doesn't work anymore! Do you have an updated link?


----------



## TomislavEP

The new Spitfire Labs instruments have been released:









LABS LABS Arctic Swells


<p>By blending together the rises and falls of two instruments — a violin, and a handmade Native American flute — musician and sound maker Jon Meyer has created this unique hybrid instrument. Recorded using Neumann KM84s and Coles 4038s, for a close sound, the result is icy, undulating swells...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Actually, this is an existing "Flute + Violin" instrument available on Pianobook for quite some time. Since this is (IMO) one of the better PB releases, you should check it out if you haven't already.

Releasing a Pianobook instrument under the Spitfire Labs family is interesting precedence. I'm wondering, though, is the original version modified in any way or it's identical, both sound and feature-wise. I'm certainly going to try it during the day.


----------



## PavlovsCat

A Wurlitzer electric piano KONTAKT library that shows a list price of $99 USD is currently available for free. I never heard of the developer before, but I love the sound of Wurlys. My family had one when I was growing up and I loved playing it. I wasn't crazy about the demo, but the library sounded pretty good when played alone in a YouTube video the dev made (on the landing page linked below).

https://insanitysamples.com/collections/launch-celebration-freebie/products/litz-electric-keys


----------



## DSmolken

Because nobody needs samples of a giant hi-hat made up of ride cymbals badly enough to pay for them, they're free.

https://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/the-hat-with-the-phat


----------



## Klesk

Few free libraries from Yummy Beats - guitar, fx, drums. It might have been already mentioned.






Free EDM Synths for Kontakt | Free Massive Presets | Free Hip Hop Drums


Free EDM Synths for Kontakt | Free Massive Presets | Free Hip Hop Drums




www.yummybeats.com





It requires creating an account and a code that is in video description here:



Kontakt libraries are for full version ofc.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just found out about the latest LABS instrument:









LABS LABS Guitar Harmonics


<p>A stunning selection of plucks, looped tails and warps created from guitar harmonics — performed by Spitfire soundmaker Leo Wyatt, on his trusty Epiphone EJ200. These versatile textures will complement both electronic music and indie scores.</p>



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Guitar harmonics and harmonics in general are always attractive (IMO). Apparently, this instalment also features a collection of pads derived from the original samples. Will check it out ASAP. 

P.S. I'm also hoping for a new free Klang instrument from CI to be released this week. Also, the guys from 8dio mentioned in the last BF e-mail that they're planning to expand their "On The House" range during holidays. With "12 Days of Christmas" from Sonokinetic and an annual gift from NI, this should be an interesting period for all us lovers of the quality freebies.


----------



## TomislavEP

A new free "Klang of the Month" instrument called "Bodega Strings" has been released:






KLANG - FREE


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne





(all the instruments in the series require the full version of Kontakt, of course).


----------



## TomislavEP

As promised, 8dio begun expanding their "On The House" series with the "Smiley Drum" library:



https://8dio.com/instrument/smiley-drum/



If my memory serves me, this one cost between 30-50$ in the past.

(all the instruments in "On The House" require a full version of Kontakt)


----------



## TomislavEP

Yesterday, I received an e-mail from Fracture Sounds about their latest seasonal freebie:









Sleigh Bells | Fracture Sounds


Add festive charm to your compositions with our 2020 Christmas freebie - six deep sampled sleigh bells, for Kontakt 5/6.




fracturesounds.com





As their commercial libraries, this one also has an unusually high number of velocity layers and RRs.

You need a full version of Kontakt to run it.


----------



## el-bo

TomislavEP said:


> As promised, 8dio begun expanding their "On The House" series with the "Smiley Drum" library:
> 
> 
> 
> https://8dio.com/instrument/smiley-drum/
> 
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me, this one cost between 30-50$ in the past.
> 
> (all the instruments in "On The House" require a full version of Kontakt)



Just came to post this. Hurrah! Thanks to 8dio, and all the other lovely developers giving us such great freebies ❤


----------



## el-bo

DivingInSpace said:


> Let us know what you think!



Will do! Cheers


----------



## DSmolken

Kalimba, lyre harp and music box. The lyre harp is especially nice. https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments/small-instrument-collection


----------



## el-bo

DSmolken said:


> Kalimba, lyre harp and music box. The lyre harp is especially nice. https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments/small-instrument-collection



Sweet! If you ever find a free/cheap Kithara on your travels, I'd be really interested


----------



## el-bo

Wavelet Audio (via LootAudio) are offering 'Trailer Ambient Tools', for free:

https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/wavelet-audio/free-ambient-tools-kontakt?utm_source=Loot+Audio+Newsletter&utm_campaign=42df5dfbe2-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2019_01_17_10_02_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9f32c92dcd-42df5dfbe2-71918222&mc_cid=42df5dfbe2&mc_eid=604fe83bb6


----------



## Klesk

el-bo said:


> Wavelet Audio (via LootAudio) are offering 'Trailer Ambient Tools', for free:
> 
> https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/wavelet-audio/free-ambient-tools-kontakt?utm_source=Loot+Audio+Newsletter&utm_campaign=42df5dfbe2-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2019_01_17_10_02_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9f32c92dcd-42df5dfbe2-71918222&mc_cid=42df5dfbe2&mc_eid=604fe83bb6




You can also download it without loot account directly from Wavelet Audio site:








Trailer Ambient Tools | Wavelet Audio - Free Cinematic Tools


Trailer Ambient Tools is a free instrument created to add new atmosphere and details to your projects




wavelet-audio.com





They also have these free drum loops:





Hard Drum Loops | Wavelet Audio - Free Modern Drums


DRUMS ACCOMPANIMENT TO YOUR MODERN AND DRIVING HITTING TRACKS




wavelet-audio.com


----------



## el-bo

Klesk said:


> You can also download it without loot account directly from Wavelet Audio site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer Ambient Tools | Wavelet Audio - Free Cinematic Tools
> 
> 
> Trailer Ambient Tools is a free instrument created to add new atmosphere and details to your projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavelet-audio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have these free drum loops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Drum Loops | Wavelet Audio - Free Modern Drums
> 
> 
> DRUMS ACCOMPANIMENT TO YOUR MODERN AND DRIVING HITTING TRACKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavelet-audio.com



Great to know. Many thanks


----------



## el-bo

DSmolken said:


> Kalimba, lyre harp and music box. The lyre harp is especially nice. https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments/small-instrument-collection



Couldn't seem to open the rar file. Am I missing something? Cheers


----------



## DSmolken

I was able to download it and open it normally with Winrar.


----------



## el-bo

DSmolken said:


> I was able to download it and open it normally with Winrar.



Thanks!

UnrarX says "Small Instrument Collection.rar is not RAR archive. No files to extract"

I've never had any issues with URX, but I'll try some other options.

*EDITED:* Downloaded a different expander, and it worked. Strange, as I don't remember UnrarX having issues for a very long time.


----------



## DSmolken

Soniccouture with a rare Kontakt Player freebie, 2.8 GB grand piano.






Hammersmith Free | Soniccouture







www.soniccouture.com


----------



## tresero

I guess I posted in the wrong spot :(

I thought I had posted about these, and I hope I'm in the write forum.

I put up a Kontakt instrument for Campana (Cuban cowbell), Claves, Cuban tres, and Cuban Marimbula. The tres is only the first five frets, but the others are fully functional. I'll probably do expanded (i.e. more round robins etc.), and the I'm going to sample my Cuban tres (both of them) completely, but I'm still trying to figure out the easy way to deal with all the samples (suggestions welcome!), mainly slicing etc. I use S1, but also have Reaper, Logic, Cubase, and Cakewalk if any of those make it easier.

Here is the product page, they are all free, but you can also donate if you want. I do have the gigs as well if someone needs them, let me know in a PM.

https://jongriffinmusic.com/store/
You can also see some information on the instruments on my Cuban music site.




__





La Campana - Cowbell | Salsa Blanca


There are many people who don’t understand the importance of the campana (cowbell) in Cuban music. Even though the bongo player usually plays the parts, if there is no bongo (very common in smaller groups), the drummer or timbalero needs to play these parts. The campana is very important to all...




salsablanca.com








__





Claves - The Composers Best Friend in Cuban Music | Salsa Blanca


The claves are a musical instrument of Cuban origin and are classified as a member of percussion family. The instrument is comprised of two separate wooden sticks that are cylindrical in shape. To play the instrument simply strike one stick against the other.




salsablanca.com








__





Cuban Tres - Tres Cubano (The 3 String Cuban Guitar) | Salsa Blanca


The first thing to understand about the Cuban tres is that it is a rhythm instrument. Even though it looks like a guitar, the actual playing of it is rhythmic with melodic lines. Chords are seldom “strummed”, and in many styles the Cuban tres strengthens the melody line a 3rd or a 6th above with...




salsablanca.com












Marimbula - The Cuban Thumb Piano — Salsa Blanca


The Marimbula belongs to sansa family of that originated from the Bantu cultures of sub-Saharan Africa. The sansa instruments create sound by plucking or striking the metal fingers. Sansas also include the Kalimba or African thumb piano. Unlike the Kalimba, the Marímbula can be easily tuned and...




salsablanca.com





Enjoy, and any comments are appreciated!

Jon


----------



## quetzal

tresero said:


> I guess I posted in the wrong spot :(
> 
> I thought I had posted about these, and I hope I'm in the write forum.
> 
> I put up a Kontakt instrument for Campana (Cuban cowbell), Claves, Cuban tres, and Cuban Marimbula. The tres is only the first five frets, but the others are fully functional. I'll probably do expanded (i.e. more round robins etc.), and the I'm going to sample my Cuban tres (both of them) completely, but I'm still trying to figure out the easy way to deal with all the samples (suggestions welcome!), mainly slicing etc. I use S1, but also have Reaper, Logic, Cubase, and Cakewalk if any of those make it easier.
> 
> Here is the product page, they are all free, but you can also donate if you want. I do have the gigs as well if someone needs them, let me know in a PM.
> 
> https://jongriffinmusic.com/store/
> You can also see some information on the instruments on my Cuban music site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Campana - Cowbell | Salsa Blanca
> 
> 
> There are many people who don’t understand the importance of the campana (cowbell) in Cuban music. Even though the bongo player usually plays the parts, if there is no bongo (very common in smaller groups), the drummer or timbalero needs to play these parts. The campana is very important to all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salsablanca.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claves - The Composers Best Friend in Cuban Music | Salsa Blanca
> 
> 
> The claves are a musical instrument of Cuban origin and are classified as a member of percussion family. The instrument is comprised of two separate wooden sticks that are cylindrical in shape. To play the instrument simply strike one stick against the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salsablanca.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban Tres - Tres Cubano (The 3 String Cuban Guitar) | Salsa Blanca
> 
> 
> The first thing to understand about the Cuban tres is that it is a rhythm instrument. Even though it looks like a guitar, the actual playing of it is rhythmic with melodic lines. Chords are seldom “strummed”, and in many styles the Cuban tres strengthens the melody line a 3rd or a 6th above with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salsablanca.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marimbula - The Cuban Thumb Piano — Salsa Blanca
> 
> 
> The Marimbula belongs to sansa family of that originated from the Bantu cultures of sub-Saharan Africa. The sansa instruments create sound by plucking or striking the metal fingers. Sansas also include the Kalimba or African thumb piano. Unlike the Kalimba, the Marímbula can be easily tuned and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salsablanca.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy, and any comments are appreciated!
> 
> Jon


Nice work Jon! 

I specially like the Marimbula I will write a little demo tomorrow.


----------



## tresero

quetzal said:


> Nice work Jon!
> 
> I specially like the Marimbula I will write a little demo tomorrow.


Thanks, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## el-bo

An Xmas granular gift, from Pendle and Percy:









GHOST in the MACHINE | sound-dust


Free granular Kontakt instrument - sculpted from noise and spring reverb feedback




www.sound-dust.com


----------



## bill5

Requires "Full" Kontakt FYI

I'm surprised how many "spooky" plugins there are. I need to write a Halloween tune.


----------



## quetzal

tresero said:


> Thanks, I'd love to hear it!





tresero said:


> I guess I posted in the wrong spot :(
> 
> I thought I had posted about these, and I hope I'm in the write forum.
> 
> I put up a Kontakt instrument for Campana (Cuban cowbell), Claves, Cuban tres, and Cuban Marimbula. The tres is only the first five frets, but the others are fully functional. I'll probably do expanded (i.e. more round robins etc.), and the I'm going to sample my Cuban tres (both of them) completely, but I'm still trying to figure out the easy way to deal with all the samples (suggestions welcome!), mainly slicing etc. I use S1, but also have Reaper, Logic, Cubase, and Cakewalk if any of those make it easier.
> 
> Here is the product page, they are all free, but you can also donate if you want. I do have the gigs as well if someone needs them, let me know in a PM.
> 
> https://jongriffinmusic.com/store/
> You can also see some information on the instruments on my Cuban music site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Campana - Cowbell | Salsa Blanca
> 
> 
> There are many people who don’t understand the importance of the campana (cowbell) in Cuban music. Even though the bongo player usually plays the parts, if there is no bongo (very common in smaller groups), the drummer or timbalero needs to play these parts. The campana is very important to all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salsablanca.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claves - The Composers Best Friend in Cuban Music | Salsa Blanca
> 
> 
> The claves are a musical instrument of Cuban origin and are classified as a member of percussion family. The instrument is comprised of two separate wooden sticks that are cylindrical in shape. To play the instrument simply strike one stick against the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salsablanca.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban Tres - Tres Cubano (The 3 String Cuban Guitar) | Salsa Blanca
> 
> 
> The first thing to understand about the Cuban tres is that it is a rhythm instrument. Even though it looks like a guitar, the actual playing of it is rhythmic with melodic lines. Chords are seldom “strummed”, and in many styles the Cuban tres strengthens the melody line a 3rd or a 6th above with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salsablanca.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marimbula - The Cuban Thumb Piano — Salsa Blanca
> 
> 
> The Marimbula belongs to sansa family of that originated from the Bantu cultures of sub-Saharan Africa. The sansa instruments create sound by plucking or striking the metal fingers. Sansas also include the Kalimba or African thumb piano. Unlike the Kalimba, the Marímbula can be easily tuned and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salsablanca.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy, and any comments are appreciated!
> 
> Jon


Just a quick demo exported directly from Dorico (no mix).
the first part is exclusively with Jon instruments.


----------



## el-bo

*SampleLogic 'Taste The Fury' free Taiko ensemble.*

_Requires Full Retail version of Kontakt 5.8.1_ (@bill5  )









Taste the Fury


REQUIRES FULL RETAIL VERSION OF KONTAKT 5.8.1. OR HIGHER




www.samplelogic.com


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just learned that APD is giving away a free copy of Karanyi Sounds' "Vapor Keys" library:









Vapor Keys by Karanyi Sounds - Audio Plugin Deals


introducing Vapor Keys: a collection of great sounding FM Electric Piano sample library for Kontakt.Available for as low as $9.99 using your rewards cash




audioplugin.deals





Requires a full version of Kontakt 5.8.1. or higher.

I had purchased this library at a discounted price from Plugin Boutique when it was released. Definitely recommended to all fans of digital EP sounds from the '80s and '90s.


----------



## AudioLoco

el-bo said:


> *SampleLogic 'Taste The Fury' free Taiko ensemble.*
> 
> _Requires Full Retail version of Kontakt 5.8.1_ (@bill5  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taste the Fury
> 
> 
> REQUIRES FULL RETAIL VERSION OF KONTAKT 5.8.1. OR HIGHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.samplelogic.com


I have the full version, and this thing is wildy underrated


----------



## TomislavEP

Another freebie, this time from Matt Bowdler (The Unfinished).

https://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/aanaa-the-unfinished-choir/
It is a choir library based on male solo vocal recordings.

You need a full version of Kontakt 6 to run this.


----------



## el-bo

TomislavEP said:


> Another freebie, this time from Matt Bowdler (The Unfinished).
> 
> https://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/aanaa-the-unfinished-choir/
> It is a choir library based on male solo vocal recordings.
> 
> You need a full version of Kontakt 6 to run this.



What a lovely surprise! 

Thanks @TomislavEP & @TheUnfinished


----------



## VSriHarsha

AudioLoco said:


> I have the full version, and this thing is wildy underrated


Naa.... it’s not underrated. It’s one of the epically best free Kontakt instruments I’ve ever heard & seen.


----------



## VSriHarsha

Oh! And the user interface is so damn freakin stunning.


----------



## VSriHarsha

I found the Connect Downloader is much efficient, than Pulse.


----------



## tresero

quetzal said:


> Just a quick demo exported directly from Dorico (no mix).
> the first part is exclusively with Jon instruments.


Thanks, nice demo! I'd love to hear it finished!


----------



## quetzal

tresero said:


> Thanks, nice demo! I'd love to hear it finished!


----------



## tresero

Awesome! I'm glad someone besides me has a use for them.


----------



## quetzal

tresero said:


> Awesome! I'm glad someone besides me has a use for them.


Thank you, glad you like it.  The instruments are really great, only the "Tres" needs more samples.
Thank you for your work. *** Merry Christmas :emoji_snowman:***


----------



## TomislavEP

I'm glad to see that Native Instruments continue their Christmas tradition with yet another generous giveaway:






Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com





Personally, I'm particularly happy about this as it could also be a hint that a new "Discovery" library, devoted to the sounds from Asia is on the way.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Thanks, happy about this one too, after lots of years with "technical stuff" a nice real ethnic instrument


----------



## VSriHarsha

Hey I got the free Yangqin from NI. Also, they offered a free $25 Voucher.

What you think will be the best buy, using the voucher?


----------



## VSriHarsha

Oh it shows up in the libraries tab right?


----------



## TomislavEP

VSriHarsha said:


> Hey I got the free Yangqin from NI. Also, they offered a free $25 Voucher.
> 
> What you think will be the best buy, using the voucher?



I'm also pondering on this for years. Since I've got Komplete 9, I tend to avoid purchasing NI instruments on their own. I find it more sensible to update the whole package when the updates/upgrades are 50% off. However, I did purchase "Noire" during the last BF sale as I didn't expect to see this in K13S and I don't plan to go Ultimate. There are some titles in the larger package that interest me, but the voucher doesn't help much as it always expires before the next sale. I'm not sure can it be used for 3rd party sales on the NI website.

P.S. Yes, the Yangqin library is compatible with Kontakt Player.


----------



## KarlHeinz

TomislavEP said:


> I'm also pondering on this for years. Since I've got Komplete 9, I tend to avoid purchasing NI instruments on their own. I find it more sensible to update the whole package when the updates/upgrades are 50% off. However, I did purchase "Noire" during the last BF sale as I didn't expect to see this in K13S and I don't plan to go Ultimate. There are some titles in the larger package that interest me, but the voucher doesn't help much as it always expires before the next sale. I'm not sure can it be used for 3rd party sales on the NI website.
> 
> P.S. Yes, the Yangqin library is compatible with Kontakt Player.


Its even worse, you cant use it on any kind of sale . I dont know how many I just let pass away cause of this. Only thing it might be interesting for are the expansions but I got more then I could ever use. Maybe some cheap stuff from the play series, but when they come out the intro offer is mostly better then the voucher, so for me over the years: useless.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Alchemedia just had a good idea for the voucher I have not thought about: if you have Massive X with any Komplete package the expansions are 4 bucks only if you use the voucher. I will have a look on this.


----------



## h.s.j.e

KarlHeinz said:


> Alchemedia just had a good idea for the voucher I have not thought about: if you have Massive X with any Komplete package the expansions are 4 bucks only if you use the voucher. I will have a look on this.


OOHHHHH SNAP. 

That's a pretty good idea. And probably the first good strategy for using those vouchers I've ever heard.


----------



## VSriHarsha

TomislavEP said:


> I'm also pondering on this for years. Since I've got Komplete 9, I tend to avoid purchasing NI instruments on their own. I find it more sensible to update the whole package when the updates/upgrades are 50% off. However, I did purchase "Noire" during the last BF sale as I didn't expect to see this in K13S and I don't plan to go Ultimate. There are some titles in the larger package that interest me, but the voucher doesn't help much as it always expires before the next sale. I'm not sure can it be used for 3rd party sales on the NI website.
> 
> P.S. Yes, the Yangqin library is compatible with Kontakt Player.


Thanks! That’s helpful.

Thank God I did not get this instrument from the Phoenix Orchestra. I bought Liuqin. But that’s SINE. I deleted SINE once I must check how it performs now.

Although I wonder if there’s legato. I gotta check once again if there’s legato in the PO.


----------



## h.s.j.e

KarlHeinz said:


> Alchemedia just had a good idea for the voucher I have not thought about: if you have Massive X with any Komplete package the expansions are 4 bucks only if you use the voucher. I will have a look on this.


Not to get too far afield, but I just did this, and grabbed 'Scene' for $4. I'm now officially looking forward to all future e-vouchers, until I run out of soundsets to snag.


----------



## TomislavEP

KarlHeinz said:


> Alchemedia just had a good idea for the voucher I have not thought about: if you have Massive X with any Komplete package the expansions are 4 bucks only if you use the voucher. I will have a look on this.



Thank you for this suggestion! Overall, I really like Massive X, certainly much more than its predecessor. I'll surely look into the available expansions. "Scene" seems like the most obvious choice, but after skimming through a YouTube walkthrough, I'm leaning toward "Drive" as the former is a bit too heavy on the aggressive and dystopian sounds for my taste and needs (at least from what I've heard).


----------



## el-bo

TomislavEP said:


> Thank you for this suggestion! Overall, I really like Massive X, certainly much more than its predecessor. I'll surely look into the available expansions. "Scene" seems like the most obvious choice, but after skimming through a YouTube walkthrough, I'm leaning toward "Drive" as the former is a bit too heavy on the aggressive and dystopian sounds for my taste and needs (at least from what I've heard).



Yes! The Massive X voucher idea is a winner, as is going through the walkthrough videos


----------



## Kuusniemi

I've released a free Omnisphere 2.6 library - Mutated.








Mutated | Man Makes Noise


Man Makes Noise's 2020 xmas gift library. Orchestral based sound transformations.




www.manmakesnoise.com





It's a library of mutated and transformed orchestral sounds.


----------



## devonmyles

Kuusniemi said:


> I've released a free Omnisphere 2.6 library - Mutated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutated | Man Makes Noise
> 
> 
> Man Makes Noise's 2020 xmas gift library. Orchestral based sound transformations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.manmakesnoise.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a library of mutated and transformed orchestral sounds.


 

Terrific stuff...Thank you and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## el-bo

PastToFutureReverbs is offering X-Mas Tape Reverb, _free_ till the end of the year:









PastToFutureReverbs


The Best Samples/Reverbs/IRs/Virtual Instruments & More!




gumroad.com


----------



## Anders Wall

The studio I rent used to be a school.
It then became a metal workshop creating parts for the aviation industry.
In the late 90-ties parts of the workshop was re-worked into a recording studio, in the 00-ties the main area became a TV-studio and in 2019 part of the top floor is my studio.

The ”C90-ir”-instrument uses parts of the building’s past to breath new life into my recorded voice.
Oh yes, this is my voice transformed or should I say grittyfied, grainyfied and made metallic.

I recorded my voice onto an old cassette deck and sent those recordings to my phone. I then used a Vibe-Tribe speaker to vibrate those recordings on different objects.
https://www.vibe-tribe-shop.com

A pair of Neumann KM84 was used to capture those vibrating moments.

---






There are four different singers or timbers to choose from:
Tape – the original tape recording with lots of reverb added.
Shelf – a large metal shelf with various objects and spiderweb.
Plate – a nice sounding plate I found.
Drum – a vintage and somewhat destroyed bass drum.

Use the mixer to blend the voices to your liking.
The Tape icon acts like an octave button, deactivate for a smaller sound.
The Drum icon toggles a pre-fader send that let some dust come through even if the modulation wheel and the individual voices are all the way down.

Here’s a video that tries to capture the spirit of the recording session:




Here’s a quick walkthrough:




Happy composing!

-Anders Wall

https://lofiaudio.com/product/lofi-audio-c90-ir/


EDIT: A small gui error has been fixed. Download the file again, or check the "updates" page for the updated files.


----------



## quetzal

Anders Wall said:


> The studio I rent used to be a school.
> It then became a metal workshop creating parts for the aviation industry.
> In the late 90-ties parts of the workshop was re-worked into a recording studio, in the 00-ties the main area became a TV-studio and in 2019 part of the top floor is my studio.
> 
> The ”C90-ir”-instrument uses parts of the building’s past to breath new life into my recorded voice.
> Oh yes, this is my voice transformed or should I say grittyfied, grainyfied and made metallic.
> 
> I recorded my voice onto an old cassette deck and sent those recordings to my phone. I then used a Vibe-Tribe speaker to vibrate those recordings on different objects.
> https://www.vibe-tribe-shop.com
> 
> A pair of Neumann KM84 was used to capture those vibrating moments.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are four different singers or timbers to choose from:
> Tape – the original tape recording with lots of reverb added.
> Shelf – a large metal shelf with various objects and spiderweb.
> Plate – a nice sounding plate I found.
> Drum – a vintage and somewhat destroyed bass drum.
> 
> Use the mixer to blend the voices to your liking.
> The Tape icon acts like an octave button, deactivate for a smaller sound.
> The Drum icon toggles a pre-fader send that let some dust come through even if the modulation wheel and the individual voices are all the way down.
> 
> Here’s a video that tries to capture the spirit of the recording session:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a quick walkthrough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy composing!
> 
> -Anders Wall
> 
> https://lofiaudio.com/product/lofi-audio-c90-ir/



Lovely! Thanks Anders


----------



## Fleer

Don’t know if this has been posted yet: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/library/family-grand/


----------



## TomislavEP

Spitfire has recently released the newest and probably the last LABS instrument for this year:









LABS LABS Lap Steel


<p>Performed and recorded by composer and producer Harpal Mudhar, these inspiring textures and plucks have been created using a vintage lap steel guitar run through beautiful delays and reverbs, taking the instrument beyond its traditional country and bluegrass leanings. With a sound fit for the...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Can't wait to try this one out; ambient guitar tones are one of my favorite sound colors. Even though I play all kinds of guitars, using VI ones is frequently more convenient.


----------



## bill5

Thanks for this but fair warning to all, "taking the instrument beyond its traditional country and bluegrass leanings" basically means "sounds nothing like a lap steel guitar." At least if the demo is any indication...I'm currently downloading (700 MB FYI) and can confirm


----------



## Klesk

Free Kantele: *https://www.witchmastercreations.com/kontakt-library-old-32-string-kantele/*
Again something that might have been already posted but I have discovered it now.


----------



## bill5

bill5 said:


> Thanks for this but fair warning to all, "taking the instrument beyond its traditional country and bluegrass leanings" basically means "sounds nothing like a lap steel guitar." At least if the demo is any indication...I'm currently downloading (700 MB FYI) and can confirm


Confirmed - some interesting sounds but don't expect anything that sounds even remotely like a lap steel guitar


----------



## filipjonathan

bill5 said:


> Confirmed - some interesting sounds but don't expect anything that sounds even remotely like a lap steel guitar


Yeah, that's why I wasn't interested. I love the fact that Labs is free but most instruments are more on an experimental side which I'm not a huge fan of.


----------



## TomislavEP

filipjonathan said:


> I love the fact that Labs is free but most instruments are more on an experimental side which I'm not a huge fan of.


There is no doubt about that, but they reached a whole new level of maturity in the new series. While I never did like Spitfire Player, especially in comparison to Kontakt, the experimental sounds found within LABS are much more refined than in the previous (Kontakt) generation. Not only that they have a much bigger depth; they're also produced in far more advanced conditions and with more serious equipment. Personally, I've found many examples in LABS that can easily rival the sounds found in Stephenson Steam Band, eDNA Earth, Enigma, etc. but also in libraries from some other boutique developers.


----------



## AudioLoco

TomislavEP said:


> There is no doubt about that, but they reached a whole new level of maturity in the new series. While I never did like Spitfire Player, especially in comparison to Kontakt, the experimental sounds found within LABS are much more refined than in the previous (Kontakt) generation. Not only that they have a much bigger depth; they're also produced in far more advanced conditions and with more serious equipment. Personally, I've found many examples in LABS that can easily rival the sounds found in Stephenson Steam Band, eDNA Earth, Enigma, etc. but also in libraries from some other boutique developers.


Labs is a treasure! So many great sounds.....


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Fleer said:


> Don’t know if this has been posted yet: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/library/family-grand/


When I first glanced at this I didn't notice the binaurally recorded samples. Interesting.


----------



## bill5

It shouldn't matter to you what the gender was of the people recording it.


----------



## FrozenIcicle

h.s.j.e said:


> Not to get too far afield, but I just did this, and grabbed 'Scene' for $4. I'm now officially looking forward to all future e-vouchers, until I run out of soundsets to snag.


I'm not seeing them as $4, and I have Komplete 9, am I missing something?


----------



## h.s.j.e

FrozenIcicle said:


> I'm not seeing them as $4, and I have Komplete 9, am I missing something?


They’re $29, but you can use the NI Holiday voucher to reduce the price to $4.


----------



## bill5

TomislavEP said:


> Yesterday, I received an e-mail from Fracture Sounds about their latest seasonal freebie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleigh Bells | Fracture Sounds
> 
> 
> Add festive charm to your compositions with our 2020 Christmas freebie - six deep sampled sleigh bells, for Kontakt 5/6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fracturesounds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As their commercial libraries, this one also has an unusually high number of velocity layers and RRs.
> 
> You need a full version of Kontakt to run it.


I've tried downloading this twice and it told me it was corrupted ("broken") both times. Anyone successfully download and use this?


----------



## Technostica

bill5 said:


> I've tried downloading this twice and it told me it was corrupted ("broken") both times. Anyone successfully download and use this?


I just downloaded it and unpacked it with 7Zip with no issues.
Haven't played it as listening to something else.


----------



## bill5

Technostica said:


> I just downloaded it and unpacked it with 7Zip with no issues.
> Haven't played it as listening to something else.


Tried that, still got an error. Thx though. Weird.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Maybe should put this in here to as its a freebie:






Rigid Audio | KONTAKT INSTRUMENTS | HOME


Home of finest cinematic KONTAKT instruments.



rigid-audio.com





A new one, the Metawave, is free (dont know how long). For me its really one of the better RA libraries, even has a preset browser inside the kontakt instruments (and snapshots). Its a granular wavetable synth, easy to use, good presets (for me), easy to make your own (lots of randomizers, macro controls), nice for moving soundscapes and something like that.


----------



## YaniDee

KarlHeinz said:


> Maybe should put this in here to as its a freebie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigid Audio | KONTAKT INSTRUMENTS | HOME
> 
> 
> Home of finest cinematic KONTAKT instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> rigid-audio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new one, the Metawave, is free (dont know how long). For me its really one of the better RA libraries, even has a preset browser inside the kontakt instruments (and snapshots). Its a granular wavetable synth, easy to use, good presets (for me), easy to make your own (lots of randomizers, macro controls), nice for moving soundscapes and something like that.


I agree, and I have most of the other ones..


----------



## quetzal

bill5 said:


> Tried that, still got an error. Thx though. Weird.


Maybe redownload it?


----------



## Ben

Happy new year!

We are giving away Pummerin bell samples for free (3 mic positions + mix), available as wave-files download here:





Freebies - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at










Also, feel free to download the instrument range posters and BBO wallpapers from the same site 

Best, Ben


----------



## VSriHarsha

Ben said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> We are giving away Pummerin bell samples for free (3 mic positions + mix), available as wave-files download here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freebies - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, feel free to download the instrument range posters and BBO wallpapers from the same site
> 
> Best, Ben


Oh! It needs a dongle too?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

VSriHarsha said:


> Oh! It needs a dongle too?


No, it's 4 .wav files.


----------



## VSriHarsha

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> No, it's 4 .wav files.


Ok that’s better.


----------



## TomislavEP

The new "Klang of the Month" instrument "Indigo Waves" has been released:






Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration


We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.




cinematique-instruments.com





This one is based on a bass guitar put through various pedals and effects.

You need a full version of Kontakt to use everything from the Klang series, both free and commercial.


----------



## Mike Greene

I moved the dongle discussion here:





Freebie/Dongle Spinoff


Happy new year! We are giving away Pummerin bell samples for free (3 mic positions + mix), available as wave-files download here: https://www.vsl.co.at/2020-08_Freebies Also, feel free to download the instrument range posters and BBO wallpapers from the same site :) Best, Ben I don't mean...



vi-control.net


----------



## quetzal

Ben said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> We are giving away Pummerin bell samples for free (3 mic positions + mix), available as wave-files download here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freebies - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, feel free to download the instrument range posters and BBO wallpapers from the same site
> 
> Best, Ben


Thank you,
all the best for the new year!


----------



## BillBk

Beautiful samples of the bells. Thanks


----------



## bill5

Don't know if this was posted before, but here's a synth with 800 (6GB worth) of patches, although they call them "instruments" - I've been browsing through, some good ones, some eh. Worth a look for free...and yeah requires full Kontakt, but works with versions all the way down to 4. 









Shortnoise - Free 6GB Electronic Sample Library


Shortnoise is a unique and inspiring electronic sample library with a huge 6GB of content and over 300 Kontakt instruments to choose from. Oh..and its free!




vstbuzz.com


----------



## YaniDee

Rossignol Studios barrel organs, harmonium, etc. Now free. A 660mb single file DL.

http://www.rossignol-studio.fr/fr/free-kontakt-instruments/


----------



## TomislavEP

All of you who follow the Pianobook project; after a bit of Christmas hiatus, there seems to be an unusual number of new submissions worth checking out:






pianobook – Every piano tells a story







www.pianobook.co.uk





As a regular demo contributor, I'm looking forward to trying them out and coming up with something new in the process.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"Slinky Violin – [Kontakt, SFZ, Decent Sampler]

In November 2020, Dave Hilowitz attached a slinky to his violin, effectively turning his studio into a giant reverb tank. The resulting sound was both dusty, metallic, & hauntingly beautiful.

The library contains five versions of the patch:



Slinky Violin: This is the basic version of the patch. It has two velocity layers. Velocity controls volume.
Slinky Violin (forte layers only): The version just consists of the loud layers. Velocity controls volume.
Slinky Violin (piano layers only): The version just consists of the soft layers. Velocity controls volume.
Slinky Violin Duet: This version consists of both the soft and loud layers from the above sample being played at the same time. Velocity controls volume.
Slinky Violin Duet (modwheel): Orchestral composers will want to start with this one. The dynamics in this patch are controlled by the modwheel (MIDI CC1). With the modwheel all the way down, you get just one violin. With the modwheel all the way up, you get both layers at full volume"










Slinky Violin - FREE - decent|SAMPLES


Download this instrument for FREE. Three formats: Kontakt, SFZ or Decent Sampler. Kontakt version requires the full version of Kontakt (v5.8.1 or later).




www.decentsamples.com


----------



## TomislavEP

A new Spitfire Labs instrument has been released recently, a little earlier than expected.









LABS LABS Tape Orchestra


<p>In January 2020, we selected a range of orchestral and synth recordings and fed them through pre-distressed cassettes and tape loops, via an old-school Tascam Portastudio. The tapes were crinkled to create distorted textures, evoking a sense of fragility and nostalgia.</p>



labs.spitfireaudio.com





I've downloaded it and briefly gone through the included patches, though this one certainly deserves a closer look, especially since it features a bit more content than usual.

I personally find it amusing if not a bit ironic that there is an ongoing trend toward lo-fi and degrading sounds from otherwise pristine sources these days. Especially when coming from a developer that is otherwise known for using nothing but stellar production techniques. Still, Spitfire Labs remains to be a constant source of inspiration and a quality resource for anyone.


----------



## bill5

Lynx is IMO a kind of OKish soft synth but again that's IMO only, you may like more than me: https://vst4free.com/plugin/2279/


----------



## TomislavEP

APD has launched another interesting giveaway:









APD EXCLUSIVE: Bionic Plucks & Mallets (Lite Edition) by Riot Audio - FREE DOWNLOAD - Audio Plugin Deals


Introducing our next FREE offer from Riot Audio – Bionic Plucks & Mallets (LITE) – a unique “transient splicing engine” which allows you combine different transients




audioplugin.deals





Again, they're giving away a library from Riot Audio that will be commercial in near future. For those not familiar with RA, this relatively new developer specializes in atmospheric sounds mostly based on guitars and other acoustic sources. Sonically, their work often reminds me of certain libraries from Spitfire Audio and Fracture Sounds. I already have the beautiful Bowed Glass Clouds also thanks to APD; can't wait to try this one out.

BTW, you need a full version of Kontakt 6.4.2.


----------



## KarlHeinz

TomislavEP said:


> APD has launched another interesting giveaway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APD EXCLUSIVE: Bionic Plucks & Mallets (Lite Edition) by Riot Audio - FREE DOWNLOAD - Audio Plugin Deals
> 
> 
> Introducing our next FREE offer from Riot Audio – Bionic Plucks & Mallets (LITE) – a unique “transient splicing engine” which allows you combine different transients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audioplugin.deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, they're giving away a library from Riot Audio that will be commercial in near future. For those not familiar with RA, this relatively new developer specializes in atmospheric sounds mostly based on guitars and other acoustic sources. Sonically, their work often reminds me of certain libraries from Spitfire Audio and Fracture Sounds. I already have the beautiful Bowed Glass Clouds also thanks to APD; can't wait to try this one out.
> 
> BTW, you need a full version of Kontakt 6.4.2.


This is soundwise a nice freebie but I really would appreciated if the restrictions would have been different. With only ONE playable octave this is definitely more a demo then a real lite version for me.


----------



## TomislavEP

KarlHeinz said:


> This is soundwise a nice freebie but I really would appreciated if the restrictions would have been different. With only ONE playable octave this is definitely more a demo then a real lite version for me.


I agree; I've not realized this at first - thought that this was a non-restricted giveaway by APB, the same as "Bowed Glass Clouds" before.

BTW, I never received the download link for this - only the subscription form which I've filled twice, but still no response... But if this is mainly a demo as you've noticed, I'm not really that interested in trying it out.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Strange, I got the links. But isnt it in your APD account anyway ?


----------



## Kirk1701

I also got a link, but the first one didn't work. A new window would open, then suddenly shut.

I changed the email address, but the link was dead. It downloads a seemingly unending string of zip files.


----------



## TomislavEP

KarlHeinz said:


> Strange, I got the links. But isnt it in your APD account anyway ?


I've checked my account but this particular download isn't available. After claiming a copy through APD, I've only received a link for subscription on the Riot Audio site. From my experience with APD thus far, they typically don't provide download links themselves but instead work with redemption codes which you then use on the native site. Ah, well, if this is mainly a demo, it's not a big deal...


----------



## KarlHeinz

Yes, agree. A little strange as the Bowed clouds was a real and nice freebie


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just spotted an e-mail from Native Instruments about the new Massive X expansion "House" that is free, at least for the time being. See here:









MASSIVE X EXPANSIONS


MASSIVE X Expansions are cutting-edge, curated preset packs created by expert sound designers with a meticulous approach to putting our flagship synth through its paces.




www.native-instruments.com





P.S. I've followed the advice from several fellow members in order to finally make some use of the traditional Christmas NI voucher, so I've purchased the "Scene" expansion for 4€. But I have to say that I'm finding most of the available presets too abstract and "busy" for my purposes. I expect this will be the case with this one too, but it is always nice to play around with some new sounds.


----------



## filipjonathan

TomislavEP said:


> I've just spotted an e-mail from Native Instruments about the new Massive X expansion "House" that is free, at least for the time being. See here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASSIVE X EXPANSIONS
> 
> 
> MASSIVE X Expansions are cutting-edge, curated preset packs created by expert sound designers with a meticulous approach to putting our flagship synth through its paces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.native-instruments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I've followed the advice from several fellow members in order to finally make some use of the traditional Christmas NI voucher, so I've purchased the "Scene" expansion for 4€. But I have to say that I'm finding most of the available presets too abstract and "busy" for my purposes. I expect this will be the case with this one too, but it is always nice to play around with some new sounds.


I actually deleted Massive X caus eit was such a cpu hog and I was never really using it.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just to drop a line... I've briefly tried the new free Massive X expansion and was actually pleasantly surprised! I'm not into house and EDM in general, but in this pack, there are several "down to earth" sounds that could be useful for ambient, chillout, electronic, and new age work. Maybe even more so than the ones in other paid expansions.



filipjonathan said:


> I actually deleted Massive X caus eit was such a cpu hog and I was never really using it.


It's definitely more resource-heavy than its predecessor, though I don't have any issues with my DAW system (I'm using an eight-core CPU, though).


----------



## TomislavEP

Cinematique Instruments has released a new free "Klang of the Month" instrument, called "Lost In Thoughts". Apparently, it is based on a string sound made on a Juno 60. I haven't listened to any demos so far, wanting to try it myself first. 






KLANG - FREE


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne





You need a full version of Kontakt to use the "Klang" series.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

OT is doing a new free subscription service for free Sine Player instruments:

"SINEfactory is our new free instrument subscription service. Sign up today to get free instruments delivered straight to your inbox.

We're starting out with three useful standards: Ratio—a grand piano, Gearbox—a lively percussion set, and Helix—a string ensemble."






ORCHESTRAL TOOLS


Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios




www.orchestraltools.com





[Edit: I see they announced this January 27th, though I just got the email today. Not posted before in this thread apparently though.]


----------



## filipjonathan

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> OT is doing a new free subscription service for free Sine Player instruments:
> 
> "SINEfactory is our new free instrument subscription service. Sign up today to get free instruments delivered straight to your inbox.
> 
> We're starting out with three useful standards: Ratio—a grand piano, Gearbox—a lively percussion set, and Helix—a string ensemble."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORCHESTRAL TOOLS
> 
> 
> Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orchestraltools.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Edit: I see they announced this January 27th, though I just got the email today. Not posted before in this thread apparently though.]


I got excited for a second, thought they added new instruments


----------



## bill5

Not sure if this is just to list them or provide feedback - my two cents on these (all need Kontakt btw):

- Waves Clock: a simple but nice grandfather clock, about an octave's worth of "gongs" and the tick-tock sound
- Waves 1850 Organ: a basic church organ; it's OK but I have similar so not worth keeping
- Indiginus Copernicus: simple but nice-sounding brass ensemble
- Indiginus Guitar Pack: three diff guitars, kind of OK-ish IMO. I liked the elec guitar; the two acoustics (one is just chords) didn't do anything for me, I'd opt for Ample's free one instead
- Xaxophone: a nice Native American-sounding style flute, well worth it if you want that kind of thing


----------



## TomislavEP

Xaxophone from Fluffy Audio is one of the finest examples of free, yet deeply sampled and expressive wind instruments. Apparently, they're planning to continue releasing new titles in this "curiosity series"; not sure will the future ones be available for free as well.

I've read some good things about Copernicus, though I haven't actually tried it yet.


----------



## bill5

Copernicus also has a thing where it shows a pic of the solar system (the various planets etc) each time you hit a note. To be honest at first it was interesting in a novel way but got distracting after awhile.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Indie Voices for Kontakt (full version, 5.5 or higher) free until March 8th:









Indie Voices | KONTAKT


Vocal sample library for KONTAKT designed for the production of indie, rock, pop and folk music.




splashsound.org





"vocal library for NI KONTAKT designed for the production of indie, rock, pop and folk music. All voices are recorded by professional vocalists using the «A» class equipments. We made the process of adding backing vocals to your tracks easier than ever."


----------



## Antonio Teoli

We have a FREE version of The Amazonic AMA 1 (includes the kontakt and wave files version) available on https://www.theamazonic.com/freeaudio

You will need to use the coupon AMA1FREEEDITION on the checkout 

_"Recorded straight in the depths of the Amazon rainforest and on a studio located in the city of Manaus, upon months of a deep researching, we selected the main instruments that are part of the culture, religion and traditions of those who lives in the Amazon.”_

Hope you enjoy this


----------



## evilantal

Antonio Teoli said:


> We have a FREE version of The Amazonic AMA 1 (includes the kontakt and wave files version) available on https://www.theamazonic.com/freeaudio
> 
> _"Recorded straight in the depths of the Amazon rainforest and on a studio located in the city of Manaus, upon months of a deep researching, we selected the main instruments that are part of the culture, religion and traditions of those who lives in the Amazon.”_
> 
> Hope you enjoy this


Shows a price of $29 in cart for me :/


----------



## KarlHeinz

evilantal said:


> Shows a price of $29 in cart for me :/


Strange, I know that I have downloaded it for free but it now shows 29 for me too. Must be an error somewhere


----------



## devonmyles

evilantal said:


> Shows a price of $29 in cart for me :/


 Yes, same for me. Asking for payment of $29


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just tried to "purchase" the abovementioned "Indie Voices" library and I managed to get it for free... The issue that some of you are having is clearly some kind of error - hopefully only a temporary one. However, the download speed is painfully slow for 428 MB, at least here.

I seldom need vocal Kontakt libraries in my work so it's always nice to grab a free one, as I doubt I'll be investing into paid ones in the long run. I remember when the first version of "Clara's Vocal Library" was available for free... still amongst the best and most useful freebies in my collection.


----------



## devonmyles

TomislavEP said:


> I've just tried to "purchase" the abovementioned "Indie Voices" library and I managed to get it for free... The issue that some of you are having is clearly some kind of error - hopefully only a temporary one. However, the download speed is painfully slow for 428 MB, at least here.
> 
> I seldom need vocal Kontakt libraries in my work so it's always nice to grab a free one, as I doubt I'll be investing into paid ones in the long run. I remember when the first version of "Clara's Vocal Library" was available for free... still amongst the best and most useful freebies in my collection.


I think we are talking about a different library. Some of us above are referring to 'The Amazonic AMA 1' freebie (post #627 from Antonio Teoli).
​


----------



## TomislavEP

devonmyles said:


> I think we are talking about a different library. Some of us above are referring to 'The Amazonic AMA 1' freebie (post #627 from Antonio Teoli).
> ​


My mistake. I apologize.

BTW, I'm also intrigued trying out the free version of "The Amazonic". The other day, I watched the full version in action in a video from Guy Michelmore. Hopefully, this download issue will be sorted out.


----------



## devonmyles

TomislavEP said:


> My mistake. I apologize.
> 
> BTW, I'm also intrigued trying out the free version of "The Amazonic". The other day, I watched the full version in action in a video from Guy Michelmore. Hopefully, this download issue will be sorted out.



Yes, It was Guy's video that got me curious as well.


----------



## freecham

KarlHeinz said:


> Strange, I know that I have downloaded it for free but it now shows 29 for me too. Must be an error somewhere


you have to use Coupon AMA1FREEEDITION during checkout


----------



## evilantal

freecham said:


> you have to use Coupon AMA1FREEEDITION during checkout


Thanks!
Could've sworn that text wasn't there before...


----------



## Antonio Teoli

evilantal said:


> Shows a price of $29 in cart for me :/


Hi, you can use the coupon AMA1FREEEDITION on it


----------



## Antonio Teoli

devonmyles said:


> I think we are talking about a different library. Some of us above are referring to 'The Amazonic AMA 1' freebie (post #627 from Antonio Teoli).
> ​


Hi, you can use the coupon AMA1FREEEDITION on the checkout to make it free


----------



## YaniDee

Antonio Teoli said:


> Hi, you can use the coupon AMA1FREEEDITION on the checkout to make it free


Hard to miss, it's written right on the page!


----------



## VSriHarsha

Spitfire’s New Labs offering Pipe Organ.

Did any check?

Here:

Labs Pipe Organ


----------



## TomislavEP

VSriHarsha said:


> Spitfire’s New Labs offering Pipe Organ.
> 
> Did any check?
> 
> Here:
> 
> Labs Pipe Organ


I've just heard about this one... They mention Pianobook - I assume that this library is based on a "Requiem" pipe organ available there. If so, the Kontakt version probably offers more options, but knowing Spitfire Labs, there should be some additional content included (designed pads) that is worth checking out.


----------



## TomislavEP

Cinematique Instruments has released a new free "Klang of the Month" instrument called "Stacks of Wood":






KLANG - FREE


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne





Apparently, they've mixed the sound of various wood fragments with samples of the marimba. Could be interesting...

(as always, full version of Kontakt is required for everything from the series)


----------



## VSriHarsha

TomislavEP said:


> I've just heard about this one... They mention Pianobook - I assume that this library is based on a "Requiem" pipe organ available there. If so, the Kontakt version probably offers more options, but knowing Spitfire Labs, there should be some additional content included (designed pads) that is worth checking out.


Yea I read that & I think they secretly own this website or may be it’s like their developing factory house ?


----------



## TomislavEP

VSriHarsha said:


> Yea I read that & I think they secretly own this website or may be it’s like their developing factory house ?


A while ago, someone posted a quote from somewhere that Pianobook "will have a full support from Spitfire Audio" or something like that, whatever it means. I wouldn't be surprised if the project "falls under" the umbrella of SA in the future (like Spitfire Labs), I just hope that the sounds will remain freely available for the community.

To my knowledge, this is now the second case of the LABS instrument based on a Pianobook one. Perhaps they're aiming to introduce the Spitfire Player as one of the platforms for Pianbook releases, making them freely available to those without the full version of Kontakt. Personally, I'm not too keen on their Player, but this move would indeed make the series available to a wider audience.


----------



## BillBk

TomislavEP said:


> A while ago, someone posted a quote from somewhere that Pianobook "will have a full support from Spitfire Audio" or something like that, whatever it means. I wouldn't be surprised if the project "falls under" the umbrella of SA in the future (like Spitfire Labs), I just hope that the sounds will remain freely available for the community.
> 
> To my knowledge, this is now the second case of the LABS instrument based on a Pianobook one. Perhaps they're aiming to introduce the Spitfire Player as one of the platforms for Pianbook releases, making them freely available to those without the full version of Kontakt. Personally, I'm not too keen on their Player, but this move would indeed make the series available to a wider audience.


Since PianoBook is the love child of Spitfire partner Christian Henson, and since if you watch any of the videos, he's also used Spitfire engineers on some of PianoBook's more complex projects (that massive choir project for one), it's no secret about Spitfire's involvement. 
Kudos to Spitfire and Christian specifically, for creating this community based resource (along with their free LABs branch). I think he is a model of a business leader in this regard.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Free Heritage Percussion for Kontakt full from Impact Soundworks:

"Add texture and nuance to your tracks with the crisp, detailed sound of 13 hand percussion instruments like rattles, claves, shakers, gourds, and hand drums.

Sculpt, edit, and map the sounds to match your workflow with our beautiful, easy-to-use Cadence drum engine.

Mix it all together with our new & improved Console featuring 40 (!) FX, including analog-modeled EQs, compressors, sparkling reverbs, and much more.

All for free!"

While it defaults to "$5 donation" you can change the amount to $0.


----------



## TomislavEP

Thank you for mentioning this new percussion library from Impact Soundworks. I'm yet to watch the official video, but from the screenshots, this certainly looks like those rare freebies that have commercial quality and usability.

Though I have a number of percussion libraries, for such smaller sounds I often fall back to KFL. This should be an interesting alternative.


----------



## JasonSchoepfer

I offer a free set of sounds for MainStage as well as a collection of FREE Ambience MP3 drone pads (each collection has a long drone in all 12 keys). These are great for using under your productions or for song transitions (and heck- with the Pandemic craziness- just play and sit and rest!). Grab them all!
https://www.rockymountainsounds.com/shop?Collection=Free


----------



## donbodin

New The Download Show is out for March 2021 - recapping the best VSTs, Kontakt Instrument and Plugins that made our radar at Sample Library Review


----------



## TomislavEP

In the event of Piano Day 2021, three completely new piano libraries have appeared on Pianobook:





__





Sample Packs – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





Judging from the descriptions, these are among the most detailed Pianobook submissions yet. One of the three libraries was created by Christian Henson.

Really looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## TomislavEP

While watching the freebie monthly by Don Bodin, I've learned about the new free Kontakt library (or rather a patch) by Riot Audio, called "Tremolo Clouds":









Tremolo Clouds - Riot Audio


Free cinematic morphing pad instrument for Kontakt built on Riot Audio's proprietary CLOUDS engine based on a combination of violin and acoustic guitar tremolos.




riotaudio.com





I'm yet to try this one out. I quite like their "Bowed Glass Clouds" library. I've grabbed that one for free some time ago thanks to Audio Plugin Deals. I imagine that this is something with a similar feel.

Note: during the checkout, it says that Pulse Downloader is needed to get this, but I've managed to download it manually from my Riot Audio account. You also need a full version of Kontakt 6.4.2. to run it.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Orchestral Tools SINEFactory - New Instrument Available! 
Rotary - Big Band Horns

https://www.orchestraltools.com/free


----------



## philtsai

Unreal Instruments released a new SFZ instruments - Planet, a Drone Pad.
https://unreal-instruments.wixsite.com/unreal-instruments/planet


----------



## Anders Wall

lofi Audio - Acoustic Unicorn Series - Skimmer Glass





My good friend Eva travelled – pre-corona – the world as a guide. One time she got us wineglasses from the Sidney Opera House. Glasses with lines that tell you what pitch you’ll get if you fill them to that point. Hours of fun 

For this project I recorded one glass with several microphones.
A pair of DPA 4011 in x/y stereo, a Townsend L22 in stereo and a Stam U47 for the mono feed.





The recordings lasted roughly a minute per note and I recorded every note twice.

The L22 and U47 are forward sounding, the DPA’s are reversed.
Recorded range is shown in green.





Click the Unicorn for Delay and Reverb controls and a custom Convolution Reverb.
Modwheel controls the overall volume.

Here’s a quick walkthrough/demo:




This virtual instrument was specifically made for the Swedish show “Festen”.








Festen


Intriger, vänskap och hemligheter blandas med kärlek, svek och dramatiska uppgörelser när sju ungdomars väg korsas i Malmö.




www.svtplay.se





Have fun!

–>Download<–  Acoustic Unicorn Series – Skimmer Glass for the full version of Native instruments Kontakt 5.4 or above.


----------



## Anders Wall

lofi Audio - Acoustic Unicorn Series - Skimmer
String

The last uploaded but first created ”Skimmer” instrument is a Santoor or a hammered dulcimer.





Oddly enough bought from a nearby beauty saloon, don’t ask.

The articulation is tremolo and each note was recorded for roughly 1min 45 seconds.

If you play really short notes and up the release volume you’ll get at more of a classic dulcimer sound.

Recorded with a DPA4011 condenser and a Reslo Beeb ribbon mic.





The recorded range is shown in green,
Modwheel controls the overall volume.





Click the unicorn for a custom Convolution Reverb, great for those low volume tremolos.

Here’s a quick walkthrough/demo:




This virtual instrument was specifically made for the Swedish show “Festen”.








Festen


Intriger, vänskap och hemligheter blandas med kärlek, svek och dramatiska uppgörelser när sju ungdomars väg korsas i Malmö.




www.svtplay.se





Have fun!

–>Download<–  Acoustic Unicorn Series – Skimmer Glass for the full version of Native instruments Kontakt 5.4 or above.


----------



## nolotrippen

Cool. Thanks. And Happy Easter.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just spotted the latest free "Klang" instrument from CI, called "Plucked Overdrive":






Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration


We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.




cinematique-instruments.com





(full version of Kontakt required)


----------



## TomislavEP

Spitfire has added a percussion instrument to the LABS series:









LABS LABS Percussion


<p>This incredibly versatile selection of percussion instruments will provide the backbone to your next track, for media composition and electronic production alike. From essential drum hits to shakers, timbales, cowbells and congas, these instruments have been expertly recorded by producers and...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Though there were some untuned percussion sounds included, this addition certainly makes the series even more complete and versatile.


----------



## TomislavEP

I just came across an interesting freebie from Xperimenta Project called "Minima":









Minima - XPERIMENTA Project


MINIMA.for Kontakt Full 5.6.8 or higher FREE Minima is a library for Kontakt that includes a variety of instruments, that can help musicians around the world to express their creativity.A set of 14 Instruments with a smooth character: C3 Rehearsal Piano 5 Pads made from hardware synthesizers and...




www.xperimentaproject.com





Apparently, this is a mini toolkit of sounds suitable for minimalistic and ambient styles. I doubt that the included content has a lot of depth in terms of dynamic layers and RRs, but the sound palette is cleverly thought up. This is one of those libraries that could be interesting while trying to put together a whole track by using only the sounds featured within.

You need to go through a check-out process to get this and the full version of Kontakt 5.6.8. or higher to run it.


----------



## KarlHeinz

I am sure that it has been mentioned before but as I realized just how long I have not updated this and I think it is really one of the best free plugs over years out there now the actual version (email adress is needed, have not tried if a fake one would do cause I think for this they deserve the real on  ):





__





AAS Swatches sound pack series compilation VST AU AAX


Swatches




www.applied-acoustics.com





Around 500 preset selections now originally for Chromaphone 3, Ultra analog, String Studio, Strum Studio and you dont need anything for playing apart from this ........

Blown away each time I come back to this......


----------



## KarlHeinz

Dont blame me if it dont work for you but thats to interesting/unique stuff to being ignored that it has become free:






Ocean Swift Synthesis 2021







oceanswift.net





Lots of stuff, you really need some time to go threw but I think its worth it cause this is really not your "evryday-workhorse" stuff but interesting synthesis methods, especially additive. Sounds (I dont say "beautyful"  ) you wont find elsewhere. One "quick tip": most of the presets dont "play" your midi notes, you have to turn midi on for playing on the gui (but no problem to find the buttons).

You can find the serial number for the now free versions on the product pages where the downloads are. Lots of additional preset packs.

I was one of the early fans of this stuff and bought some of it but I have to admit I left cause it was really buggy on my system environment. And the bugs not fixed (maybe one of the reasons they just closed selling it, but seems like they find new homes with NI and wherever  ).

But if you dont fear some crashe, worth a tryout now that its free.....


----------



## donbodin

The April edition of The Download Show is out! celebrating all the Free Kontakt, Vst Instruments, PLugins Effects, and Sample Packs that made our radar this month!


----------



## TomislavEP

Spitfire Labs extends with the newest title - Autoharp:









LABS LABS Autoharp


<p>Expand your sound palette with this autoharp, the new backbone to your folk-inspired score or track. Plucked, strummed and expertly recorded by composer Christian Henson at Castlesound Studios, it also features an extra FX signal made by feeding the autoharp through an old VOX amp, for a...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





IMO, the series is more and more diverse and versatile while keeping the quality on the usual high standard.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just noticed the latest title in the free "Klang" series:






KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne





While "Klang" definitely remains one of the most pleasant free surprises I came across in a while, I'm yet to try using these sounds in a track as the majority are a bit too much experimental and out-of-the-box for my taste and the usual needs. I'll try making a dedicated template featuring only the series and come up with something in the process.


----------



## TomislavEP

Not sure if this was already mentioned somewhere on the forum, but I've just learned about this free preset pack for u-he "Podolski" VI synth:









PODOLSKI GEO


IMPORTANT: This product requires a free copy of Podolski. Podolski Geo is a free soundset with 40 patches for u-he's also free Podolski virtual analogue synthesizer, which you can download at u-he's website. Don't be fooled, though — Podolski may be a streamlined synth, but it packs a punch...




www.veryloudindeed.com





IMO, it is always intriguing to come across synth presets that are outside the typical EDM scope and more geared toward ambient and cinematic styles, especially for a free product!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Beat Box free from Rast Sound (Kontakt and wav formats).









Beat Box - Rast Sound


Beat Box, free human percussion library. Multiple solo playable kits, patterns, phrases and effects are available with unique freebie, Beat Box. The library is available for Kontakt & WAV formats. See Best Offers of the Year >> “Really enjoying making unique rhythms with this gift, thank you! “...




rastsound.com


----------



## TomislavEP

Just spotted a new free Kontakt library from Rossignol-studio called "Choris":









Free Kontakt instruments, Barrel organ, Barbariz, Versophone


Free Kontakt instruments, Barrel organ, Barbariz, Versophone, Sifflo, Orgambou, Philogue, Orguever, Harmonéon, Francinium, download, samples,




www.rossignol-studio.fr





It's based on male vocal samples, manipulated into ethereal pads.

You can download all Kontakt libraries from Rossignol-studio through a Dropbox link available on the official site. This includes the titles that used to be commercial before but are now available free of charge. You need a full version of Kontakt 5 or higher, of course.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

OT added a free church organ to Sinefactory (free subscription for free VI, I'd assume you can still get it if you subscribe after it's first released). 

"Crucible is an exquisitely sampled church organ with a powerful, majestic spirit. From resonant hums to fiery, triumphant swells—the sound is big, robust, and colorful. Sampled from a late Baroque-style pipe organ from a gothic church in southern Germany, Crucible offers a choice of sustains and staccatos, all recorded with 3 mic positions.

As a SINEfactory subscriber, you get Crucible totally free. Just open SINE, look under ‘My Licenses’, and start the download."


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"Acoustic Piano by MUZE – FREE . . .

. . . full version of Kontakt . . . 24.81 GB, DIONYSUS comes with a flexible user interface that allows you to control all aspects of the sound and fx (layering, morphing, blending all kinds of sounds with each other). DIONYSUS contains 55 Sources which includes the Bechstein D Grand piano, Hords [chords?], Keys, Guitars, Mallets, Bells, E Pianos & more"

Countdown timer indicates it expires in about 13 days and 13 hours.









APD EXCLUSIVE: DIONYSUS Acoustic Piano by MUZE - FREE DOWNLOAD - Audio Plugin Deals


Introducing our next FREE offer from MUZE - The Massive DIONYSUS Acoustic Piano! Normally $99.99, now free to download for the next few days, don't miss out




audioplugin.deals


----------



## quetzal

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> "Acoustic Piano by MUZE – FREE . . .
> 
> . . . full version of Kontakt . . . 24.81 GB, DIONYSUS comes with a flexible user interface that allows you to control all aspects of the sound and fx (layering, morphing, blending all kinds of sounds with each other). DIONYSUS contains 55 Sources which includes the Bechstein D Grand piano, Hords [chords?], Keys, Guitars, Mallets, Bells, E Pianos & more"
> 
> Countdown timer indicates it expires in about 13 days and 13 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APD EXCLUSIVE: DIONYSUS Acoustic Piano by MUZE - FREE DOWNLOAD - Audio Plugin Deals
> 
> 
> Introducing our next FREE offer from MUZE - The Massive DIONYSUS Acoustic Piano! Normally $99.99, now free to download for the next few days, don't miss out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audioplugin.deals


unfortunately not the full product...


----------



## filipjonathan

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> "Acoustic Piano by MUZE – FREE . . .
> 
> . . . full version of Kontakt . . . 24.81 GB, DIONYSUS comes with a flexible user interface that allows you to control all aspects of the sound and fx (layering, morphing, blending all kinds of sounds with each other). DIONYSUS contains 55 Sources which includes the Bechstein D Grand piano, Hords [chords?], Keys, Guitars, Mallets, Bells, E Pianos & more"
> 
> Countdown timer indicates it expires in about 13 days and 13 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APD EXCLUSIVE: DIONYSUS Acoustic Piano by MUZE - FREE DOWNLOAD - Audio Plugin Deals
> 
> 
> Introducing our next FREE offer from MUZE - The Massive DIONYSUS Acoustic Piano! Normally $99.99, now free to download for the next few days, don't miss out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audioplugin.deals


I can't even find this product when I go to the developer's shop page. Very weird. And it doesn't even say what the demo limitations are.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

filipjonathan said:


> I can't even find this product when I go to the developer's shop page. Very weird. And it doesn't even say what the demo limitations are.


click on the tab that says FREE and you will get to the offer


----------



## VSriHarsha

Don’t download that Piano. It’s a pirated instrument. Muze aka Sonex audio they steal samples & make. Look up the “Pirates in sampling” thread.


----------



## VSriHarsha

New : Orchestral Swells Performed by the 69 Piece 
Northern Film Orchestra (NFO)

Link:
Orchestral Swells Free


----------



## VSriHarsha

LABS Bass Guitar 

New Bass Guitar Library from Labs by Spitfire.


----------



## wahey73

Simple Sample Audio has some nice freebies on their website. In this short video I just try some of them:

Sorry, Steven just informed me that the Freebies have been removed for now....what a pity, some have been really cool. I hope they will be back on one day


----------



## TomislavEP

Just noticed the latest free "Klang" instrument, "Vertigo Harmonics":






Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration


We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.




cinematique-instruments.com





(You need a full version of Kontakt for the series)


----------



## el-bo

Free saturation plugin from TBProAudio, taken from their CS5501V2 channel strip-plugin :









GSat+


GSat+ is free saturation plug-in featuring an incredible saturation algorithm, VU meters, clip protection and over sampling. It was made in association with the admin team at Gearspace.com




www.tbproaudio.de


----------



## Licinus

TomislavEP said:


> Just noticed the latest free "Klang" instrument, "Vertigo Harmonics":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration
> 
> 
> We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinematique-instruments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You need a full version of Kontakt for the series)


That one’s actually really nice!


----------



## donbodin

New Download Show is out!
Each month we round up the FREE VST plugins, Kontakt instruments, sample packs, and plugins and effects that make our radar. The Download Show for June 2021 is out!


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just read that a new and much-improved version of "The Alpine Project" is now available.






The Alpine Project


The finest free orchestral sample libraries for Kontakt.




alpineproject.wixsite.com





You need a full version of Kontakt for these instruments.


----------



## mallux

TomislavEP said:


> I've just read that a new and much-improved version of "The Alpine Project" is now available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpine Project
> 
> 
> The finest free orchestral sample libraries for Kontakt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpineproject.wixsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a full version of Kontakt for these instruments.


Wow, these are great... worth the cost of a full Kontakt license by themselves.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

TomislavEP said:


> I've just read that a new and much-improved version of "The Alpine Project" is now available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpine Project
> 
> 
> The finest free orchestral sample libraries for Kontakt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpineproject.wixsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a full version of Kontakt for these instruments.


They seem to be taking a long time to email the download link....


----------



## h.s.j.e

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> They seem to be taking a long time to email the download link....


Strange. I got my email right away. Spam folder, maybe?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

h.s.j.e said:


> Strange. I got my email right away. Spam folder, maybe?


Not in Spam. Also tried having them send it again, still nothing. Guess it's probably not an issue with Gmail accounts specifically....


----------



## h.s.j.e

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Not in Spam. Also tried having them send it again, still nothing. Guess it's probably not an issue with Gmail accounts specifically....


Upgrading my “strange” to a “very strange.” I also use Gmail, so it’s not that.


----------



## parapentep70

same for me


----------



## Leslie Fuller

My email from them went into spam. Strange?


----------



## parapentep70

To be clear, in my case it did NOT go to Spam. So I tried again (assuming an error on my side, typing very carefully), and nothing happened for some 30 minutes and counting. Perhaps some server is having too much traffic.


----------



## mallux

If any of you guys get it working, can you try the Eb clarinet - for me it’s doing weirdness… play the same note 3 times and each one comes out at a different pitch…!?


----------



## Batrawi

Excellent starter inspirational upright piano 









Midnight Upright


Soft and imperfect upright piano library with textural layers for an instant mood.Library not licenced. Full Kontakt 6 software needed.




namiaudio.com


----------



## pebble

Hearing the Jeopardy theme in my head waiting for this Alpine email


----------



## Alchemedia

I never received the Alpine link.


----------



## philtsai

The same. I've been waiting for all night, but the E-mail is not coming yet.
===========
UPDATE. I received their E-mail and it was in my Spam folder.


----------



## philtsai

Yes, each note has two or three pitch……


mallux said:


> If any of you guys get it working, can you try the Eb clarinet - for me it’s doing weirdness… play the same note 3 times and each one comes out at a different pitch…!?


----------



## TomislavEP

Sorry to hear that some of you are having problems getting "The Alpine Project". I have received a download link within minutes after submitting my e-mail, though I'm yet to download and install the library.

BTW, I must say that the new GUI for the series looks fantastic! Easily one of the nicest I've seen thus far, with a delicate balance between form and function. Looking forward to trying out this new version.


----------



## parapentep70

I did not receive anything since yesterday. But today I submitted my e-mail again and I received the link in seconds.


----------



## Bemused

Batrawi said:


> Excellent starter inspirational upright piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Upright
> 
> 
> Soft and imperfect upright piano library with textural layers for an instant mood.Library not licenced. Full Kontakt 6 software needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namiaudio.com


Simple demo I did on Pianobook for the Midnight Piano. A really nice instrument.


----------



## Satorious

I didn't get it either (it's not in my junk/spam folder either) - given it over 15hrs - something not working quite right here!


----------



## Klesk

Re Alpine Project: Try to enter your email, NOT check "Send me the Alpine Project" checkbox, click SUBMIT. This worked for me just now.


----------



## Klesk

Klesk said:


> Re Alpine Project: Try to enter your email, NOT check "Send me the Alpine Project" checkbox, click SUBMIT. This worked for me just now.


I should also write that when I checked the box I didn't get the email; and also when I got it it went to spam.


----------



## BillBk

Klesk said:


> I should also write that when I checked the box I didn't get the email; and also when I got it it went to spam.





Klesk said:


> Re Alpine Project: Try to enter your email, NOT check "Send me the Alpine Project" checkbox, click SUBMIT. This worked for me just now.


Nope. That didn't work either. I've tried every combination of settings, no luck.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

BillBk said:


> Nope. That didn't work either. I've tried every combination of settings, no luck.


Same for me. Also tried switching to a different web browser. Has anyone contacted the Alpine Project about it yet? They have their contact email at the bottom of the page: [email protected]


----------



## h.s.j.e

I sent Noah a PM here, explaining the problem briefly, and asking if he’s okay with me sharing the download link.


----------



## tonaliszt

Hi All,

Noah here from the Alpine Project. 

Thanks so much for the kind words regarding the new Alpine Project update. 

Regarding the download email issue - I've tried a lot of things out and I think I've settled on a good solution. After you put in your email now, the green text that appears now contains a direct link to download, so now we don't have to worry about spam folders and such. 

I'll post more info in a new thread soon. The Eb Clarinet issue has also been fixed (v1.01 update today).


----------



## pebble

tonaliszt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Noah here from the Alpine Project.
> 
> Thanks so much for the kind words regarding the new Alpine Project update.
> 
> Regarding the download email issue - I've tried a lot of things out and I think I've settled on a good solution. After you put in your email now, the green text that appears now contains a direct link to download, so now we don't have to worry about spam folders and such.
> 
> I'll post more info in a new thread soon. The Eb Clarinet issue has also been fixed (v1.01 update today).


It works, though the confirmation text seems to disappear after a few seconds. I wonder if it's possible to make the message stay. I managed to get it but I imagine others might miss it if they don't know to look.

(This couldn't have come at a better time, though. I was just looking for a free oboe/English horn! 😍)


----------



## kgdrum

Fuse Audio has released a new free spring reverb : VREV-666
They are also having a summer sale everything is 50% off!


*SUMMER SALE IS ON*

All plugins are 50% OFF until the 15th of July (12PM CET). Submit the following voucher at checkout: *SUMMER21*







Fuse Audio Labs | Audio Plugins and Mobile Audio Apps


Fuse Audio Labs is a number one source for truly analog sounding plugins designed for the daily demands of real-world musicians and engineers.




fuseaudiolabs.com






SPRINGTIME!​STEEL WIRE STYLE​The VREV-666 is an incredibly rare spring reverb from the 1960s that was initially designed to alter the apparent acoustic properties of listening environments. Originally built for the BBC, this compact studio legend oozes the typical rich, bouncy, and unpredictable vibe of a true electromechanical reverb in a very authentic way.

AMBIENCE WITH ATTITUDE​The VREV-666 is not the most realistic reverb in the world – and that’s the beauty of it. Sending any signal through its springs will always result in something vibrant and charismatic. It can add an edge to your vocals, dirty ambience to your synth, gritty room tone to your guitar and bass, or some cool finishing textures to your favorite instruments...you name it.

SHINE A LIGHT​Compared to the original hardware which features a single effect gain control, the VREV-666 adds a mix stage, pre-delay of up to 150 ms and a tone EQ which attenuates the pronounced resonance of the spring system in the bass range. A truly musical limiter built around a light bulb helps to tame peaks that would otherwise cause chirping overloads inside the spring tank.


----------



## bill5

pebble said:


> It works, though the confirmation text seems to disappear after a few seconds. I wonder if it's possible to make the message stay. I managed to get it but I imagine others might miss it if they don't know to look.
> 
> (This couldn't have come at a better time, though. I was just looking for a free oboe/English horn! 😍)


No email here yet, a day plus and counting :(


----------



## philtsai

bill5 said:


> No email here yet, a day plus and counting :(


No need the E-mail, just hit the submit button then hit the green text, you'll get the download link.


----------



## bill5

The green text had no clickability (and quickly disappeared anyway).


----------



## Illico

bill5 said:


> The green text had no clickability (and quickly disappeared anyway).


The green text HAD a clickable "here" world and yes quickly disappeared.


----------



## pebble

bill5 said:


> The green text had no clickability (and quickly disappeared anyway).


If you look at the page source code (Ctrl + U) and search "download link" you can find the line of text with the link in it 🤭.

I finally got an email at like 1am but I think I submitted the form at least 4 times over the past few days LOL


----------



## bill5

Thanks but I think I'll hold off for now until this is really working  I appreciate the plugin offer and remain interested, but there are other similar free plugins I can use.


----------



## cuttime

pebble said:


> If you look at the page source code (Ctrl + U) and search "download link" you can find the line of text with the link in it 🤭.
> 
> I finally got an email at like 1am but I think I submitted the form at least 4 times over the past few days LOL


I'd post the link if it's cool. I can testify that this is the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## DSmolken

This is neat... 1 GB of guitar harmonics, sampled chromatically with 6 RR, with space (reverb) and time (pitch shift) controls on CC1 and CC11. http://daowaves.com/ph


----------



## bill5

An oldie but a goodie for orchestral rises, didn't see mentioned yet: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-from-hidden-path-audio-orchestral-rise-builder.58268/


----------



## tonaliszt

Ciochi said:


> Maybe I tried a faulty one. You can check this comparison I made some days ago where there are low cost string library including some free ones, one of which is alpine.



As the creator of the Alpine Project - I really don't like this comparison video. As the website states, Alpine Project is meant to fill in the gaps in your other free libraries. It's precisely because there are excellent ensemble strings sounds from OT, Spitfire, Project Sam (big commercial players), that I've chosen to focus on solo strings, winds, and brass in the Alpine Project. To be perfectly honest, the full strings patches in the library were a last-minute edition, as I thought they might be useful for layering for a more chamber sound.

It is certainly the case that the solo winds and brass are the highlights of the collection - for which there is practically no comparison to be made to other free offerings.


----------



## Paul Owen

I follow this thread because I'm interested in freebies of all shapes and sizes. I thought this thread was merely to highlight the freebies that are available, not to give someone a soapbox to piss and moan about the (perceived) lack of quality of said freebies. 

Also...I'm not interested in seeing comparison videos or the fact that links have not been sent to email addresses. 

If people have problems with the products or wish to discuss the quality of said freebies then use a different thread. 

Phew. 

Rant over. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Ciochi

Paul Owen said:


> I follow this thread because I'm interested in freebies of all shapes and sizes. I thought this thread was merely to highlight the freebies that are available, not to give someone a soapbox to piss and moan about the (perceived) lack of quality of said freebies.
> 
> Also...I'm not interested in seeing comparison videos or the fact that links have not been sent to email addresses.
> 
> If people have problems with the products or wish to discuss the quality of said freebies then use a different thread.
> 
> Phew.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Have a good day.


you are right. My fault. I'll delete the posts.


----------



## BillBk

tonaliszt said:


> As the creator of the Alpine Project - I really don't like this comparison video. As the website states, Alpine Project is meant to fill in the gaps in your other free libraries. It's precisely because there are excellent ensemble strings sounds from OT, Spitfire, Project Sam (big commercial players), that I've chosen to focus on solo strings, winds, and brass in the Alpine Project. To be perfectly honest, the full strings patches in the library were a last-minute edition, as I thought they might be useful for layering for a more chamber sound.
> 
> It is certainly the case that the solo winds and brass are the highlights of the collection - for which there is practically no comparison to be made to other free offerings.


"It is certainly the case that the solo winds and brass are the highlights of the collection - for which there is practically no comparison to be made to other free offerings". 

And for that I'm extremely thankful, as I'm sure virtually everyone on this site is (There's no pleasing some people, even when they get a gift). Great job and please keep up the great and generous work that you do.


----------



## bill5

Ciochi said:


> you are right. My fault. I'll delete the posts.


No he really isn't. No need to apologize to someone pissing and moaning about their perceptions of others supposedly "pissing and moaning," which from what I have seen hasn't really even happened. There were some issues with the download emails coming in on one of them, that's all. It makes total sense to point it out on this thread. Not a catastrophe.


----------



## Paul Owen

bill5 said:


> No he really isn't. No need to apologize to someone pissing and moaning about their perceptions of others supposedly "pissing and moaning," which from what I have seen hasn't really even happened. There were some issues with the download emails coming in on one of them, that's all. It makes total sense to point it out on this thread. Not a catastrophe.


Hey Bill, 

I am right 👍 

I'll refer you to the post commenting on the quality of the free samples. "Not good" or something similar being used to describe them. 

Thanks Bill. 

ATB


----------



## Ciochi

bill5 said:


> No he really isn't. No need to apologize to someone pissing and moaning about their perceptions of others supposedly "pissing and moaning," which from what I have seen hasn't really even happened. There were some issues with the download emails coming in on one of them, that's all. It makes total sense to point it out on this thread. Not a catastrophe.


I was commenting on the quality of the strings, and that was out of the scope of the 3d, thus I removed all the posts regarding it.


----------



## Paul Owen

Ciochi said:


> I was commenting on the quality of the strings, and that was out of the scope of the 3d, thus I removed all the posts regarding it.


Hey man, having read my post back, I could have worded it better.

I appreciate the calmness of your responses. 

All the best


----------



## bill5

Ciochi said:


> I was commenting on the quality of the strings, and that was out of the scope of the 3d, thus I removed all the posts regarding it.


Ah my bad then. I don't think it's so out of line to make a passing comment on a mentioned freebie, though I do agree it shouldn't become an extended sidetrack. And I think it's few and far between here anyway...moving on


----------



## VSriHarsha

No matter what, I love the Alpine library. I checked the samples & am like seriously?

Have you listened to the Bass Clarinet & I was like “This is really free”? Are you freakin’ kiddin me? I must say I like them all. And you what, how the hell did you make it with the right amount of reverb that actually just good to go outta box? Yes, the Strings sounded like a very little section but the pizzicatos were beautiful. And the shorts of the Strings. The Brass is just damn good. Really nice. And got a little bombastic sound too. I mean I like the winds better than the Chris Hein. Just imagine! I like Chris Hein’s winds library & I like this better, for some instruments.


----------



## Locks

I love the Alpine project, it's a wonderful library and thank you very much Noah for your generosity.

I do want to suggest though that at some point, any extended discussion about it gets forked to its own thread? This thread is meant to serve as a tidy list of VI freebies and it would be a shame if other great contributions are buried. 

Edit: I should specify that I definitely don't want to kill conversations surrounding freebies here, but maybe something to think about if a conversation has the potential to run over multiple pages?


----------



## bill5

TomislavEP said:


> All of you who follow the Pianobook project; after a bit of Christmas hiatus, there seems to be an unusual number of new submissions worth checking out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pianobook – Every piano tells a story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a regular demo contributor, I'm looking forward to trying them out and coming up with something new in the process.


They boast "563 free instruments...and counting!"

I'm not sure whether to praise or curse them  There's no way I can browse through that many freaking VIs. Anyone have a reader's digest recap??


----------



## TomislavEP

bill5 said:


> Anyone have a reader's digest recap??



I am quite involved in the project by submitting a number of my compositions to its demo section. Some time ago, a few fellow members have started a dedicated thread where we listed our Pianobook favorites and highlights. Of course, a lot of great new submissions have appeared since then; hopefully, I will find time to add these as well. Meanwhile, you can check out the mentioned thread here:





__





Pianobook recommendations


Everyone loves free sample libraries and piano book is an amazing area full of over 300 free sample libraries. I haven't dipped my toe in yet, and wondered if all you wonderful people have some recommendations to start with?




vi-control.net


----------



## TomislavEP

The latest Spitfire Labs instrument is available:









LABS LABS Organic Textures


<p>Add the sound of nature to your track or score with this stunning selection of synth-like textures, created from organically-sourced field recordings. Captured in the English countryside, samples of thunder, rain, wind and birdsong have been combined and manipulated by Spitfire Audio in-house...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





If I'm not mistaken, this is another LABS reissue of a Pianobook library, specifically this one:






Thrumming Textures: Earth – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





A wonderful and evocative instrument for sure, but frankly I was expecting to see something closely related to the recently released "Albion Solstice" instead.


----------



## NekujaK

From Pro Audio Files - 14 Free Sample Libraries for Music Production. I'm guessing most, if not all, have already been mentioned in this thread, but here's the link anyway:









13 Free Sample Libraries for Music Production — Pro Audio Files


A roundup of some of the best sample libraries that are free to use in your productions.




theproaudiofiles.com


----------



## quetzal

bill5 said:


> They boast "563 free instruments...and counting!"
> 
> I'm not sure whether to praise or curse them  There's no way I can browse through that many freaking VIs. Anyone have a reader's digest recap??


Solved by instagram! 




__





Pianobook (@pianobook01) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## bill5

?


----------



## quetzal

bill5 said:


> ?


You can browse and listen the full list of pianobook instruments on the instagram page


----------



## bill5

Pardon a potentially dense question, but how is that different than doing so on the Pianobook site?


----------



## DSmolken

KVRDC is now live. Three sample-based entries including one that @Samulis and I made. Here's a link to that one, a jazzy drum kit: https://www.kvraudio.com/product/virtuosity-drums-by-versilian-studios


----------



## quetzal

bill5 said:


> Pardon a potentially dense question, but how is that different than doing so on the Pianobook site?


If you want just try it  I personally login to instagram just for that, browsing easily the full list and listen immediately the sound of it with one click.


----------



## KarlHeinz

DSmolken said:


> KVRDC is now live. Three sample-based entries including one that @Samulis and I made. Here's a link to that one, a jazzy drum kit: https://www.kvraudio.com/product/virtuosity-drums-by-versilian-studios


A pity that there is no kontakt version . The versillion stuff is usually great (and the quality of the free stuff is equal to the extended paid versions), so I just downloaded realising afterward while looking for the kontakt instruments.........no kontakt instruments.


----------



## DSmolken

KarlHeinz said:


> A pity that there is no kontakt version . The versillion stuff is usually great (and the quality of the free stuff is equal to the extended paid versions), so I just downloaded realising afterward while looking for the kontakt instruments.........no kontakt instruments.


Well, it's open source, so I suppose somebody's gonna do a Kontakt version sooner or later. KVRDC rules don't allow new features to be added until the voting process is over, only bugfixes, so we can't do it yet, but the rules don't say somebody else couldn't...


----------



## KarlHeinz

DSmolken said:


> Well, it's open source, so I suppose somebody's gonna do a Kontakt version sooner or later. KVRDC rules don't allow new features to be added until the voting process is over, only bugfixes, so we can't do it yet, but the rules don't say somebody else couldn't...


Yes, thats my hope too .

I have nothing against sforzando its just that when you have kontakt, bestservice stuff........one more thing you have to keep up to date and get to know for just a few libraries.....I think I even must have the aria player cause I bought an ethnic library from them years ago........but......where


----------



## Samulis

KarlHeinz said:


> A pity that there is no kontakt version . The versillion stuff is usually great (and the quality of the free stuff is equal to the extended paid versions), so I just downloaded realising afterward while looking for the kontakt instruments.........no kontakt instruments.


Simon and I might put together a Kontakt version after the end of the voting period (and if we don't have time, I'm sure someone else will!). We decided to stick to SFZ for initial launch because it's somewhat faster to build, deploy, and debug and doesn't require paid software to use; we were able to go from recordings to finished product in only about 2-3 weeks. Plus we can make everything open source and editable by users, even the mappings and GUI configuration/assets.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just spotted the latest free "Klang of the Month" instrument called "Mutant Piano":






Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration


We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.




cinematique-instruments.com





It's a piano processed with various pedals and fx - obviously quite a trend these days. 

A full version of Kontakt is needed to use the "Klang" series.


----------



## juliandoe

TomislavEP said:


> Just spotted the latest free "Klang of the Month" instrument called "Mutant Piano":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration
> 
> 
> We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinematique-instruments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a piano processed with various pedals and fx - obviously quite a trend these days.
> 
> A full version of Kontakt is needed to use the "Klang" series.


Here's a demo of the mutant piano


----------



## VSriHarsha

Here’s a free Instrument!

Oh and yes, it’s a Free Piano.

Echo Sound Works House Pianos

And you must HURRY! coz it’s FREE only 3 days. And they said on 3rd of July so.


----------



## DSmolken

DSmolken said:


> KVRDC is now live. Three sample-based entries including one that @Samulis and I made. Here's a link to that one, a jazzy drum kit: https://www.kvraudio.com/product/virtuosity-drums-by-versilian-studios


Now updated with better polyphony-limiting behavior. New version or just the updated files (so you don't have to redownload all the samples) are at https://www.kvraudio.com/product/virtuosity-drums-by-versilian-studios/downloads

Edit: now also with walkthrough.



And on GitHub, for convenient forking: https://github.com/sfzinstruments/virtuosity_drums


----------



## luiscameron

Here is the free Yamaha C2 MVP piano instrument in SFZ, Decent Sampler and SF2 format

https://apiano.co.uk/free-soundfont-yamaha-c2-grand-piano/


----------



## BillBk

Saw this posted on Pete Calandra's site. It's a free Kontakt piano called "Ekotape Piano". https://halflightmusic.co/instruments


----------



## luiscameron

Another free piano instrument in Decent Sampler and SFZ format

https://apiano.co.uk/free-piano-instrument-88-key-baldwin-piano-decent-sampler-sfz/


----------



## nolotrippen

VSriHarsha said:


> Here’s a free Instrument!
> 
> Oh and yes, it’s a Free Piano.
> 
> Echo Sound Works House Pianos
> 
> And you must HURRY! coz it’s FREE only 3 days. And they said on 3rd of July so.


Lovely thanks!


----------



## bill5

BillBk said:


> Saw this posted on Pete Calandra's site. It's a free Kontakt piano called "Ekotape Piano". https://halflightmusic.co/instruments


A couple minor notes: looks like this is Kontakt 6 (full version) or above required, though it's not 100% clear. Also this is not simply a "regular" piano, but one that has a very ambient sound (pretty cool IMO).


----------



## luiscameron

Another free piano instrument in Decent Sampler, SFZ and SF2 format
https://apiano.co.uk/free-piano-instrument-yamaha-disklavier-pro-acoustic-piano/


----------



## BillBk

luiscameron said:


> Another free piano instrument in Decent Sampler, SFZ and SF2 format
> https://apiano.co.uk/free-piano-instrument-yamaha-disklavier-pro-acoustic-piano/


Thanks. Question on all of these pianos - what is Mirror 1, Mirror 2 and Mirror 3 downloads? They seem all the same......and any idea why some of them are stopped by my computer from downloading, with a message saying the file is dangerous.


----------



## bill5

"Mirrors" are just different sources you download from. No idea why your computer is saying it's dangerous...probably because it doesn't recognize the site, so it's alerting you just in case. I went to it and didn't get any warning or issue.


----------



## luiscameron

Another free piano instrument in Decent Sampler and SFZ format

https://apiano.co.uk/free-piano-instrument-yamaha-c3-grand-piano-headroom-piano/


----------



## luiscameron

Another free Yamaha C3 Piano instrument:

https://apiano.co.uk/free-piano-instrument-yamaha-c3-grand-piano-decent-sampler-sfz/


----------



## DSmolken

As posted in another thread but putting it here as well: https://github.com/sfzinstruments/body_percussion

A couple hundred samples of me slapping various body parts, left over from something I'm working on.


----------



## DSmolken

New recorder. Seems quite nice!



A larger (tenor?) recorder possibly coming soon also.


----------



## bill5

DSmolken said:


> New recorder. Seems quite nice!
> 
> 
> 
> A larger (tenor?) recorder possibly coming soon also.



Weird, my browser is blocking the link. Can you post some other way or give the full name so I could look it up?


----------



## halfwalk

The IK Multimedia Art Deco Piano is being given away for free until August 3rd.





__





IK Multimedia. Musicians First


IK Multimedia. Musicians First




www.ikmultimedia.com


----------



## TomislavEP

Just spotted a couple of newer freebies. The first one is from Fallout Music Group, called "Randonspiel". It requires a full version of Kontakt 5.8 or higher.









Shelter Series Randonspiel


Our Shelter Series of instruments are available, free of charge, for musicians and composers around the world. Our goal is to simply raise awareness and hopefully boost contributions to various charities that help children and animals. We've added the "Coffee Cup" scale on each shelter...




falloutmusicgroup.com





I'm not familiar with the works of this developer, but it seems that they have a free or donate series called "Shelter Series". A nice gesture, considering the cause.


I've also noticed a post on Rekkerd.org about the new virtual synthesizer from the developer called "Dymai Sound":









Get Proclethya synthesizer plugin by Dymai Sound for FREE (Windows only)


Dymai Sound has recently released Proclethya, a virtual synthesizer instrument with analog characteristics. Download it for free for a limited time!




rekkerd.org





Apparently, this one is free only until the end of the month. From the included YouTube video, it looks and sounds interesting, but the official website seems to be currently down, at least for me.


----------



## modularsamples

I'm just gonna leave this here.. 









Modular Samples


Public Domain Synthesizer Samples! Modular Samples has 65 repositories available. Follow their code on GitHub.




github.com





it's fairly hefty collection of synthesiser samples with patch support for EXS24 and Kontakt (and more recently SFZ and Falcon).

All the content is public domain so there are no usage or distribution limitations.


----------



## DSmolken

New from Unreal, a "proper" release this time with GUI and all, epic tom ensemble!









Epic Tom







unreal-instruments.wixsite.com


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just learned that a new Spitfire Labs instrument has been released:









LABS LABS Synth Strings


<p>These classic synth textures have been created from the infamous Solina String Ensemble — a 70s string synthesiser, used on countless iconic disco and rock records. From fuzzy, warm vibrations to bright stabs that cut through the mix, LABS Synth Strings has been recorded at Spitfire HQ by...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Also, a new free "Klang of the Month" from Cinematique Instruments:






KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne





(the latter requires a full version of Kontakt)


----------



## kolton

DSmolken said:


> New from Unreal, a "proper" release this time with GUI and all, epic tom ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic Tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unreal-instruments.wixsite.com


Dsmolkin,
Do you know how to download this instrument? I’m confused by the language. 
Thanks!


----------



## DSmolken

"Free Download" button is a Google drive link, here it is directly:


----------



## kolton

Thanks so much for your help!!!!


----------



## TomislavEP

OK, I'm certain that this free Kontakt instrument has been mentioned here on several occasions already. But I've recently rediscovered it again and perhaps there are still those who haven't come across it yet. It's called "Headroom Piano" and you can get it here:






Bengt Nilsson Film Composer







www.bengtnilsson.com





What I find especially interesting about this library is the high number of dynamic layers (at least, for a freebie). In comparison, most piano libraries available at Pianobook, typically have only 2-3 of them (which is frequently compensated by their great character).

This particular piano sounds both warm and clean, with just a hint of a room, making it great for further processing. And it's GUI is an excellent example of minimalism and usability. 

P.S. You'll need a full version of Kontakt 5 or above to run the library.


----------



## Kuusniemi

Pianobook finally got around to releasing my latest freebie: The Rubberband Box.





The Rubberband Box – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## donbodin

Each month Sample Library Review is sharing all the FREE sample packs, Kontakt Instruments, VST Instruments & FX that make our radar.
The new episode of The Download Show is out. Show notes and all links here: https://bit.ly/3m4ed0w


----------



## bill5

If you haven't already check out SampleScience's French Violin: https://www.samplescience.info/2021/07/french-violin.html

Very nice and a lot of interesting parameters to tweak.


----------



## wlinart

norrlandsamples released a free solo trumpet


----------



## Monkey Man

Is it just me or is Fluffy Audio's free Koto (RARITIES #2) tricky to download for you guys?

I put it in the cart and then the cart page takes forever to load, never finishing.

Fluffy Audio Koto (RARITIES #2)


----------



## cuttime

Monkey Man said:


> Is it just me or is Fluffy Audio's free Koto (RARITIES #2) tricky to download for you guys?
> 
> I put it in the cart and then the cart page takes forever to load, never finishing.
> 
> Fluffy Audio Koto (RARITIES #2)


Hey Nickster! I had no problem downloading it in the U.S. I was using Firefox. I'm getting sort of tired of websites that are partial to certain browsers. I guess you have to have them all. It seems that most are guiding me towards Chrome. Not happy about that, but I use it if I have to.


----------



## Monkey Man

Thanks so much, brother; good to know the issue's on my end.

Take care man.


----------



## Monkey Man

Hmm... I got that wrong.

Cart loads fine, but when I hit the Checkout button it's a never-ending load.


----------



## devonmyles

Monkey Man said:


> Hmm... I got that wrong.
> 
> Cart loads fine, but when I hit the Checkout button it's a never-ending load.



I had this issue, but I got there in the end.
It seems I was sent all over the place everytime I clicked on something, including receiving a another download link via email.

I'm in the UK and using 'Edge', so it could well be a browser problem.


----------



## KarlHeinz

I am not sure if this has been posted, but as I stumble over it regularly and now just decided to give it a try, especially with the new asian kind of emulations, I think I post it here:






Quilcom - Flowstoners


Why Quilcom?AcknowledgmentsAbout plugins made with FlowstonePlease note that the most recent additions are at the bottom of the listing. This was my first project made with Flowstone.I've always had a keen interest in additive synthesis so I started off with…Read more ›



flowstoners.com





the new stuff is down in the list and it has all 64 bit version while the older stuff is mostly 32 bit only.

Especially the newer emulations (all kind of physical modelling) are very interesting and for some unusual hard to find stuff like the celtic carnyx for example.

Interesting stuff and for me the 64 bit versions works fine so far.


----------



## TomislavEP

Thanks for mentioning the new "Rarities" instrument from Fluffy Audio. Their "Xaxophone" is one of the finest free Kontakt libraries I came across in a long time. The solo trumpet library listed above also looks interesting.

BTW, yesterday, I've received an email from Decent Samples about their latest free library called "Box Harp". It runs in the full version of Kontakt 5 and above or in a free Decent Sampler plugin.









Box Harp - FREE - decent|SAMPLES


Download this instrument for FREE. Five formats: Decent Sampler, Ableton Live, Kontakt, SFZ, & Logic. Kontakt version requires the full version of Kontakt (v5.8.1 or later).




www.decentsamples.com





P.S. There are quite a few free instruments available on the site above, some of which are also available at Pianobook.


----------



## el-bo

TomislavEP said:


> Thanks for mentioning the new "Rarities" instrument from Fluffy Audio. Their "Xaxophone" is one of the finest free Kontakt libraries I came across in a long time. The solo trumpet library listed above also looks interesting.
> 
> BTW, yesterday, I've received an email from Decent Samples about their latest free library called "Box Harp". It runs in the full version of Kontakt 5 and above or in a free Decent Sampler plugin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box Harp - FREE - decent|SAMPLES
> 
> 
> Download this instrument for FREE. Five formats: Decent Sampler, Ableton Live, Kontakt, SFZ, & Logic. Kontakt version requires the full version of Kontakt (v5.8.1 or later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.decentsamples.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. There are quite a few free instruments available on the site above, some of which are also available at Pianobook.


Also, to add to this (for non-Kontakt PianoBook enthusiasts), the easiest way to search for Decent Sampler-compatible PB libraries is to use the Google search, found on this page:









How to get 103 sample libraries for FREE! (Kontakt not required) - decent|SAMPLES


Last week, Fred Poirier released DecentSampler versions for 103 instruments on Pianobook. Now you can download them for FREE and use them in your music. More details in the Youtube video: Check out composer Fred Poirier’s video here. You can find all of the samples by clicking here. Decent...




www.decentsamples.com


----------



## Markrs

el-bo said:


> Also, to add to this (for non-Kontakt PianoBook enthusiasts), the easiest way to search for Decent Sampler-compatible PB libraries is to use the Google search, found on this page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to get 103 sample libraries for FREE! (Kontakt not required) - decent|SAMPLES
> 
> 
> Last week, Fred Poirier released DecentSampler versions for 103 instruments on Pianobook. Now you can download them for FREE and use them in your music. More details in the Youtube video: Check out composer Fred Poirier’s video here. You can find all of the samples by clicking here. Decent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.decentsamples.com


Using the below Google link works well as it excludes forum entries

Google search for Decent Sampler on Pianobook.co.uk

Or go to Google and paste in:



Code:


site:https://www.pianobook.co.uk/library/ Decent Sampler


----------



## el-bo

Markrs said:


> Using the below Google link works well as it excludes forum entries
> 
> Google search for Decent Sampler on Pianobook.co.uk
> 
> It got to Google and paste in:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> site:https://www.pianobook.co.uk/library/ Decent Sampler


Even better! Thanks


----------



## paoling

The issue regarding the cart downloading from our store is probably due to AD blockers doing their job and preventing cookies to be enabled. Cookies are necessary, because the cart ordering system needs them to work properly. This is also true for a lot of e-shops. Also it could be useful to run the browser in “incognito”/“privacy mode”, to make it work.


----------



## bill5

cuttime said:


> Hey Nickster! I had no problem downloading it in the U.S. I was using Firefox. I'm getting sort of tired of websites that are partial to certain browsers. I guess you have to have them all. It seems that most are guiding me towards Chrome. Not happy about that, but I use it if I have to.


ugh. I'd rather use Netscape.  Try Brave. Knock on wood but I've yet to have a problem with it and it's designed really well.


----------



## bill5

KarlHeinz said:


> I am not sure if this has been posted, but as I stumble over it regularly and now just decided to give it a try, especially with the new asian kind of emulations, I think I post it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilcom - Flowstoners
> 
> 
> Why Quilcom?AcknowledgmentsAbout plugins made with FlowstonePlease note that the most recent additions are at the bottom of the listing. This was my first project made with Flowstone.I've always had a keen interest in additive synthesis so I started off with…Read more ›
> 
> 
> 
> flowstoners.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new stuff is down in the list and it has all 64 bit version while the older stuff is mostly 32 bit only.
> 
> Especially the newer emulations (all kind of physical modelling) are very interesting and for some unusual hard to find stuff like the celtic carnyx for example.
> 
> Interesting stuff and for me the 64 bit versions works fine so far.


Thanks; this guy has a TON of stuff he needs to get our more lol - some really interesting stuff though (great now I'LL get out even less). Check out the "Harpverb:"




As usual you have to skip about a minute or so in to get past the blahblahblah intro.

Edit: however I had some trouble getting downloads to work. The workaround was right-click the picture and "open in new window" - then put the cursor in the address bar and hit Return.


----------



## KarlHeinz

bill5 said:


> Thanks; this guy has a TON of stuff he needs to get our more lol - some really interesting stuff though (great now I'LL get out even less). Check out the "Harpverb:"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you have to skip about a minute or so in to get past the blahblahblah intro.
> 
> Edit: however I had some trouble getting downloads to work. The workaround was right-click the picture and "open in new window" - then put the cursor in the address bar and hit Return.



Yes, I should have mentioned, I had download problems too. They all failed for the first time but I could solve it with just hitting the "download again" in firefox. But I get some kind of confused this way and have to download some things again.


----------



## Monkey Man

paoling said:


> The issue regarding the cart downloading from our store is probably due to AD blockers doing their job and preventing cookies to be enabled. Cookies are necessary, because the cart ordering system needs them to work properly. This is also true for a lot of e-shops. Also it could be useful to run the browser in “incognito”/“privacy mode”, to make it work.


Yank you for chiming in mate.

No ad blockers (all extensions disabled), Little Snitch & VPN disabled. Safari cache cleared. Tried "Private Browsing" mode too.

Not sure what else I can do. Never had an issue downloading other freebies from you in the past.


----------



## TomislavEP

A big thanks to Fluffy Audio for this new Koto library. I've just tried it yesterday and it sounds gorgeous! It is also quite detailed and very playable. Looking forward to future additions to the "Rarities" series.

P.S. I had no problems whatsoever getting the download links using the latest version of Chrome (W10) although I also use the uBlock Origin addon.


----------



## bill5

wlinart said:


> norrlandsamples released a free solo trumpet


And it's really nice IMO! Well worth the download.

Strezov's free ethnic "orchestras" on the other hand are not...well maybe, as long as you don't expect more than one instrument in the "orchestra."


----------



## bill5

Not sure if this was mentioned here earlier and frankly I hesitate to as I can't see the value or point in it, but if nothing else it's worth browsing the site here esp farther down the page: https://vst.saschart.com/binaural_monaural_golden_waveform_generator

Whoever built this I think does a lot of acid.


----------



## BillBk

bill5 said:


> And it's really nice IMO! Well worth the download.
> 
> Strezov's free ethnic "orchestras" on the other hand are not...well maybe, as long as you don't expect more than one instrument in the "orchestra."


Hey! Strezov's two ehnic orchestra patches are really quite nice (was there a reason you decided to pick on this developer out of the blue). Don't look a gift horse in the mouth. I prefer to encourage the generosity of the good developers, not whine about shoulda/coulda expectations. Otherwise, feel free to post YOUR creations for the rest of us. Please don't act like such an entitled child and end up dissuading further gifts that benefit the rest of us.


----------



## bill5

The extremely obvious point that somehow flew over your head was that "orchestra" is misleading if not outright false advertising. Apparently you don't know what an orchestra is. One instrument isn't an orchestra FYI. That it's free doesn't make that OK, IMO. If you're giving away one instrument out of an entire orchestra, say so. 

As for acting like a child, I bow to the master. Going out of your way to get in a snit and call people names isn't exactly mature.


----------



## BillBk

Well, then feel free NOT to download the libraries (which, at least to me, were very clear about what was included, before I clicked "download"). And the instruments given away would indeed be part of an "orchestra".........I see nothing on their site that says you are getting (or are entitled to) the whole shebang - Jesus, grow up. I realize that the process and hardship involved of downloading these instruments is probably MUCH MORE work than what went in to creating them, but FYI- there's a button called "delete". These developers have to make a living too. Don't screw up up the generosity and nice gifts for the rest of us with your poisonous attitude. I see complaints about the generous freebies from George, Spitfire, OT too. Gets real old. Your whining says a lot more about you than it does about the developers or their work...........so yes, you are acting like an entitled child. Try saying "thank you" instead.

Done with this idiotic conversation.


----------



## VSriHarsha

cuttime said:


> Hey Nickster! I had no problem downloading it in the U.S. I was using Firefox. I'm getting sort of tired of websites that are partial to certain browsers. I guess you have to have them all. It seems that most are guiding me towards Chrome. Not happy about that, but I use it if I have to.


I am not using Firefox but still downloaded. Done easy. It’s written that the link would expire in a week so downloaded it. Haven’t played but did any?


----------



## Monkey Man

Thanks VSriHarsha.



TomislavEP said:


> P.S. I had no problems whatsoever getting the download links using the latest version of Chrome (W10) although I also use the uBlock Origin addon.


Thanks mate.

Yeah, Safari on MacOS 10.13.6 here and I'm not gonna install a different browser. Been trying whenever I think of it and still no success unfortunately.


----------



## TomislavEP

Spitfire Labs range continues with a new title:









LABS LABS Ondes Musicales


<p>Created in collaboration with professional ondist and composer Josh Semans, these otherworldly sounds have been sourced from a stunning custom-built ondes musicales — a rare, expressive electronic instrument, famously used in sci-fi scores, iconic indie records and countless classical works...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Can't say I'm much of a fan of the original instrument this is based on, but everything from the LABS series is immensely playable and inspiring, so I'm looking forward to playing with this!


----------



## el-bo

TomislavEP said:


> Spitfire Labs range continues with a new title:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LABS LABS Ondes Musicales
> 
> 
> <p>Created in collaboration with professional ondist and composer Josh Semans, these otherworldly sounds have been sourced from a stunning custom-built ondes musicales — a rare, expressive electronic instrument, famously used in sci-fi scores, iconic indie records and countless classical works...
> 
> 
> 
> labs.spitfireaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I'm much of a fan of the original instrument this is based on, but everything from the LABS series is immensely playable and inspiring, so I'm looking forward to playing with this!


I just love how an Ondes player is referred to as an ondist


----------



## TomislavEP

el-bo said:


> I just love how an Ondes player is referred to as an ondist


It certainly has a posh ring to it.


----------



## pebble

wlinart said:


> norrlandsamples released a free solo trumpet


Don't sleep on this one, it has the most mute options I've ever seen on a virtual trumpet... and that includes my $700 library from Orchestral Tools. orz

Anyway, looks like Echo Sound Works has another free instrument, Vinyl Guitar, as a VST3/AU. Needs a name and email (for newsletter sign-up probably).









Vinyl Guitar - Free Guitar VST


Echo Sound Works Vinyl Guitar is a free VST/AU plugin for Lofi, Chill, Future Bass, Indie Pop, and Sad Trap.




www.echosoundworks.com


----------



## TomislavEP

pebble said:


> Don't sleep on this one, it has the most mute options I've ever seen on a virtual trumpet...


This solo trumpet by Norrland Samples is probably one of the finest free Kontakt libraries I came across yet (and I have very strict criteria when choosing which free libraries to keep in my collection).

In general, music freeware is reaching a new level of maturity these days. You can really find free libraries and other software that are equally polished and useful as commercial titles, perhaps even more.


----------



## bill5

That's been true for quite some time actually  Thought it's been harder for VIs to catch up then effects or synths.


----------



## VSriHarsha

Can anyone tell me if the Vinyl Guitar needs the latest version of Kontakt (6.6.0) or will it work on 6.5.3 ?


----------



## KarlHeinz

VSriHarsha said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Vinyl Guitar needs the latest version of Kontakt (6.6.0) or will it work on 6.5.3 ?


None . It is an independent VST does not need anything like kontakt


----------



## tglaum

For anyone who can't afford Soniccoutre's Attic but wants an omnnichord sound to experiment with, here is a Kontakt 6 instrument made from free Omnichord samples found on the internet.
It's pretty dodgy, but wanted to post in case it helps anyone..


----------



## Alchemedia

el-bo said:


> I just love how an Ondes player is referred to as an ondist


Is an Ondes duo an Ondos and a trio an Ontree?


----------



## el-bo

Alchemedia said:


> [...]and a trio an Ontree?


As in Hors d'œuvre?


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just gotten an e-mail from Loot Audio about the new free plugin from Audiomodern, called "Gatelab":









GATELAB by Audiomodern™ | The Creative Gate Sequencer


a creative gate sequencer, volume modulation generator and beyond. An endlessly variable audio plugin for Windows, macOS and iOS.




audiomodern.com





It seems very polished and capable, so as their other free plugin, "Filterstep".

P.S. I'm not sure is this free for good or for a limited time.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Here’s an interesting freebie which popped up on my Instagram feed today! 

https://itsallnoise.com/product/wok/?fbclid=PAAaanEykPDGmbAluDSxDO9MgXYy3MuaxRXGu24BZPh5YbxZoFjFc5lGye-MA_aem_AcgOTtL-7lqP0SCJxT-xI4LV3hMDyKSOJjOAmcnsy2cPpUTio4DsQ922OEA6j1g3rYLJHVBCnxaKNsJJCKibYFGq1GgIh60kHYwIKMBNSFUu6LPVywB090lSXX9lsUglWcA


----------



## Bee_Abney

Leslie Fuller said:


> Here’s an interesting freebie which popped up on my Instagram feed today!
> 
> https://itsallnoise.com/product/wok/?fbclid=PAAaanEykPDGmbAluDSxDO9MgXYy3MuaxRXGu24BZPh5YbxZoFjFc5lGye-MA_aem_AcgOTtL-7lqP0SCJxT-xI4LV3hMDyKSOJjOAmcnsy2cPpUTio4DsQ922OEA6j1g3rYLJHVBCnxaKNsJJCKibYFGq1GgIh60kHYwIKMBNSFUu6LPVywB090lSXX9lsUglWcA


I have this wok and have played with it. They really have captured the sound of hitting a wok, so you don’t have to. The samples have been made very playable, so it could certainly be useful. I think I’d want to add some creative effects or do some resampling for straight musical uses.


----------



## TomislavEP

Soundiron has released their second (I think) free library, called "Desk Bell":









Desk Bell!


Desk Bell is a humble library featuring a 3-inch polished brass bell with a simple, yet loud "ding!." We sampled this instrument in the lush halls of St. Paul's Church and up close in a dry studio. In addition to a variety of articulations and velocities, it includes an intuitive GUI, LFO...




soundiron.com





The main sound is a humble one, but it has been meticulously sampled with a ton of dynamic layers and RRs. Also, true to Soundiron, there are plenty of derived patches included thanks to their flexible new GUI that most of their recent products use.

This is an open format Kontakt library so you'll need a full version of Kontakt 5 or 6.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> Soundiron has released their second (I think) free library, called "Desk Bell":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desk Bell!
> 
> 
> Desk Bell is a humble library featuring a 3-inch polished brass bell with a simple, yet loud "ding!." We sampled this instrument in the lush halls of St. Paul's Church and up close in a dry studio. In addition to a variety of articulations and velocities, it includes an intuitive GUI, LFO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soundiron.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main sound is a humble one, but it has been meticulously sampled with a ton of dynamic layers and RRs. Also, true to Soundiron, there are plenty of derived patches included thanks to their flexible new GUI that most of their recent products use.
> 
> This is an open format Kontakt library so you'll need a full version of Kontakt 5 or 6.


I'm certainly not going to turn down anything free from Soundiron, so I'll be downloading this for certain.
For those for whom one desk bell instrument isn't enough, here's one from Fracture Sounds:








Desk Bell | Fracture Sounds


Free gift - a small, playable shop bell for Kontakt 5.




fracturesounds.com


----------



## TomislavEP

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm certainly not going to turn down anything free from Soundiron, so I'll be downloading this for certain.
> For those for whom one desk bell instrument isn't enough, here's one from Fracture Sounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desk Bell | Fracture Sounds
> 
> 
> Free gift - a small, playable shop bell for Kontakt 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fracturesounds.com


Both libraries have an incredible level of depth for a freebie. It's a pity that free replicas of some other, more "attractive" instruments and sounds, are still relatively rarely sampled in such detail.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> Both libraries have an incredible level of depth for a freebie. It's a pity that free replicas of some other, more "attractive" instruments and sounds, are still relatively rarely sampled in such detail.


Your thinking of a cowbell, aren't you?


----------



## TomislavEP

The new Spitfire Labs instruments is now available:









LABS LABS Siren Songs


<p>Created in collaboration with futuristic folk artist Lyra Pramuk, this collection of emotive vocal drones, chants, tempo-synced rhythms and pads has been made using recordings from her debut album, ‘Fountain’ — composed entirely from the sound of the artist’s own voice. These experimental...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Sounds intriguing; looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## TomislavEP

After a bit of pause, Cinematique Instruments continue their "Klang" series with another free "Klang of the Month":






KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne





Although called "Alto Glockenspiel", this is really a piano processed through various guitar pedals; quite a trend these days. In any case, an interesting addition to the series.

As always, you need a full version of Kontakt 5 or 6 to run this.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> After a bit of pause, Cinematique Instruments continue their "Klang" series with another free "Klang of the Month":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klang.cologne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although called "Alto Glockenspiel", this is really a piano processed through various guitar pedals; quite a trend these days. In any case, an interesting addition to the series.
> 
> As always, you need a full version of Kontakt 5 or 6 to run this.


And it sounds wonderful. As ever, do remember to put on a limiter before turning everything up to eleven. What's that, you said of course you would anyway? Sorry, I can't hear you?

Or anything anymore...

That error aside, this is rather a flexible instrument given the effects parameters, two kinds of distortion (Drive and Destroy), and a Frequency dial that seems to be a little more than just a high pass filter; but it might just be that. There is also delay, reverb (nine varieties) and on off for chorus and for pad mode. Click on the i in a circle and it even tells you what each item is.

Okay, I can hear again. I'm going back in. With a limiter this time.


----------



## Bee_Abney

This is thirty seconds of four tracks of the Alto Glockenspiel, no effects except for a limiter.

Or, you could just play it like a really nice plinky piano, or as a distorted lead keyboard, or whatever you can find to do with it.

I think it's worth a look.


----------



## KLANG

TomislavEP said:


> After a bit of pause, Cinematique Instruments continue their "Klang" series with another free "Klang of the Month":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klang.cologne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although called "Alto Glockenspiel", this is really a piano processed through various guitar pedals; quite a trend these days. In any case, an interesting addition to the series.
> 
> As always, you need a full version of Kontakt 5 or 6 to run this.


Hey actually, there happened a mistake with the text. It's really a Glockenspiel 😂 We will change the text 😅🙏


----------



## sostenuto

Bee_Abney said:


> And it sounds wonderful. As ever, do remember to put on a limiter before turning everything up to eleven. What's that, you said of course you would anyway? Sorry, I can't hear you?
> 
> Or anything anymore...
> 
> That error aside, this is rather a flexible instrument given the effects parameters, two kinds of distortion (Drive and Destroy), and a Frequency dial that seems to be a little more than just a high pass filter; but it might just be that. There is also delay, reverb (nine varieties) and on off for chorus and for pad mode. Click on the i in a circle and it even tells you what each item is.
> 
> Okay, I can hear again. I'm going back in. With a limiter this time.


Huh ?? 🦻🏻🦻🏻


----------



## sostenuto

Bee_Abney said:


> This is thirty seconds of four tracks of the Alto Glockenspiel, no effects except for a limiter.
> 
> Or, you could just play it like a really nice plinky piano, or as a distorted lead keyboard, or whatever you can find to do with it.
> 
> I think it's worth a look.


Now understand the Limiter need !


----------



## Bee_Abney

sostenuto said:


> Now understand the Limiter need !


Yes! I even automated the volume to turn down the last bit further, for the sake of anyone using headphones! 

You lose a lot of the full character of the instrument with MP3, though.


----------



## bill5

KLANG said:


> Hey actually, there happened a mistake with the text. It's really a Glockenspiel 😂 We will change the text 😅🙏


Actually it sounds like the orig description of a piano processed through various guitar pedals, but still liking it  Thanks!


----------



## Bemused

You will probably be aware of Pianobook. There was a major update to the site this week to V3. Easier navigation, interaction, review system, forum, etc.
Pianobook was started by Spitfire founder Christian Henson. It is a site where you can download for free, samplepacks for Kontakt ( full, not player), Decent Sampler, SFZ, EXS24.
All instruments are uploaded by members for use without restrictions. There are currently 650 instruments available. Ranging from obviously, Pianos (in various tastes from felt, upright, processed), Synths, Orchestral, Ambient, Experimental. And downright odd.
It's a huge resource for free. And worthy of your time. Members are encouraged to submit their own samples (I'm going to try and sample a West African Balafon, and Kora I picked up when encountering music out there a very long time ago).
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/


----------



## Bee_Abney

Bemused said:


> You will probably be aware of Pianobook. There was a major update to the site this week to V3. Easier navigation, interaction, review system, forum, etc.
> Pianobook was started by Spitfire founder Christian Henson. It is a site where you can download for free, samplepacks for Kontakt ( full, not player), Decent Sampler, SFZ, EXS24.
> All instruments are uploaded by members for use without restrictions. There are currently 650 instruments available. Ranging from obviously, Pianos (in various tastes from felt, upright, processed), Synths, Orchestral, Ambient, Experimental. And downright odd.
> It's a huge resource for free. And worthy of your time. Members are encouraged to submit their own samples (I'm going to try and sample a West African Balafon, and Kora I picked up when encountering music out there a very long time ago).
> https://www.pianobook.co.uk/


Please do sample the Balafon and Kora! That would be wonderful!

Thanks for the timely reminder about the update to Pianobook. It is a terrific resource.


----------



## musicmaker9000

I would also say the 8dio Mini freebie is great.
My favorite freebie from them. There's a lot of freebies from them, so maybe someone missed this one.
It's full of sampling of buttons, lighters, zippers .. That kind of thing.
Really fun to layer it with other stuff. Like a piano/harp with button sounds


----------



## Allen Constantine

Audio Ollie's MUTE free pack and multis just in case you missed the email Ollie sent out! 



https://www.audioollie.com/olliesfreebies?ss_source=sscampaigns&ss_campaign_id=616ebbdd579ddf723865cce7&ss_email_id=616ec67f5b7047526e5b0560&ss_campaign_name=This+Is+MUTE+-+A+Gift+From+Me+To+You&ss_campaign_sent_date=2021-10-19T13%3A22%3A33Z


----------



## bill5

musicmaker9000 said:


> I would also say the 8dio Mini freebie is great.
> My favorite freebie from them. There's a lot of freebies from them, so maybe someone missed this one.
> It's full of sampling of buttons, lighters, zippers .. That kind of thing.
> Really fun to layer it with other stuff. Like a piano/harp with button sounds


Thanks for reminding me that I need to check their freebies and try what I haven't already. Looks like a good catch-all of various sounds you wouldn't normally find in a VI.


----------



## TomislavEP

The freebies from 8dio are definitely one of the highlights on the freebie scene, especially since most of those (if I'm not mistaken) used to be commercial in the past, so they have plenty of depth regarding dynamic layers, RRs, and other features.

P.S. The announced Soundpaint piano library sounds promising as well.


----------



## KarlHeinz

TomislavEP said:


> The freebies from 8dio are definitely one of the highlights on the freebie scene, especially since most of those (if I'm not mistaken) used to be commercial in the past, so they have plenty of depth regarding dynamic layers, RRs, and other features.
> 
> P.S. The announced Soundpaint piano library sounds promising as well.


Agree absolutely, Free Angels for example could well be sold for 50 bucks or whatever. Great library for sounddesign.


----------



## TomislavEP

Evolution Series has released a new 2.0 version of their free "Clar Duduk" Kontakt library:









World Colors Clar-Duduk


Focusing on textural performance, we captured an emotional and lively sound bringing to life the inspiring Clar-Duduk. A library for Kontakt.




www.evolutionseries.com





Since the original one was one of the more interesting free Kontakt instruments out there, this should be good news for many of us. 

P.S. This is one of those rare quality free Kontakt gems that works in Kontakt Player too. However, if I'm not mistaken, you need a Kontakt 6 or Kontakt Player 6 to run this particular version of the library.


----------



## AudioBrewers

Allow us to add our 'freebie' contribution!

'Piano Toy MINI' offers users our beautiful Piano Toy at its full range, with a complete list of articulations:

Keys (keystrokes)
Sustains
Felt
Muted
Plucked

Additionally, it comes both in Stereo and Ambisonics, meaning you can decode its sound to any speaker-array you want! From mono all the way to immersive formats. Feel free to check our tutorial videos on how to decode Ambisonics, or stick to the stereo version if you want!

You can get the free version of 'Piano Toy' by simply subscribing to our newsletter!


https://www.audiobrewers.com/shop/p/piano-toy


----------



## TomislavEP

Although it was already mentioned in other forum sections, you should definitely check out the new "Play" library from Native Instruments, released in the event of their 25 anniversary:






Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com





Its sound sources come from a wide variety of popular commercial titles by Native. It is also completely free to anyone, as it runs in the Kontakt Player 6 as well.


----------



## TomislavEP

Spotted another freebie, courtesy of Fracture Sounds this time:









Pumpkin Patch | Fracture Sounds


A free gift for October! Deep sampled pumpkin percussion for Kontakt.




fracturesounds.com





I'm not much a fan of such seasonal gimmicks and found sounds, but knowing FS, this is undoubtedly sampled to the tiniest detail. 

You need a full version of Kontakt 5.5 or higher.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> Spotted another freebie, courtesy of Fracture Sounds this time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Patch | Fracture Sounds
> 
> 
> A free gift for October! Deep sampled pumpkin percussion for Kontakt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fracturesounds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much a fan of such seasonal gimmicks and found sounds, but knowing FS, this is undoubtedly sampled to the tiniest detail.
> 
> You need a full version of Kontakt 5.5 or higher.


Thanks for posting the Play instrument here, more people should see it. They describe it as limited edition; I'm not sure what that means unless it means that it won't be available forever.

The Pumpkin Patch sounds great and is very playable. Each sound is placed on two keys for easy of flaming and repeated strikes, and the keys are colour coded in the display; three velocity layers. The percussion sounds are good - a little like wood but with a softer attack - but I do like found sound percussion.

Fracture Sounds really do go to town on these things. Emotional Recorder changed my life.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Bee_Abney said:


> Fracture Sounds really do go to town on these things. Emotional Recorder changed my life.


So true! Emotional Recorder instantly makes me want to watch the anime - Non Non Biyori!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Leslie Fuller said:


> So true! Emotional Recorder instantly makes me want to watch the anime - Non Non Biyori!


It cuts straight to the heart.


----------



## el-bo

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm not sure what that means unless it means that it won't be available forever.


It is time-limited, though I can't remember the deadline date.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

el-bo said:


> It is time-limited, though I can't remember the deadline date.


I think the NI freebie was up to 31st December 2021!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Leslie Fuller said:


> I think the NI freebie was up to 31st December 2021!


Yes, available until the 31 Dec 2021. I couldn't see it before, thanks, despite it showing in the link description posted by @TomislavEP!






Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## bill5

TomislavEP said:


> Spotted another freebie, courtesy of Fracture Sounds this time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Patch | Fracture Sounds
> 
> 
> A free gift for October! Deep sampled pumpkin percussion for Kontakt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fracturesounds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much a fan of such seasonal gimmicks and found sounds, but knowing FS, this is undoubtedly sampled to the tiniest detail.
> 
> You need a full version of Kontakt 5.5 or higher.


I downloaded this and it was corrupted, could not unzip. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## bill5

Leslie Fuller said:


> I think the NI freebie was up to 31st December 2021!


I have it listed in uninstalled products now but haven't installed. If I don't install by 31 Dec, does it go away?


----------



## Bee_Abney

bill5 said:


> I have it listed in uninstalled products now but haven't installed. If I don't install by 31 Dec, does it go away?


That's my guess.


----------



## Bee_Abney

bill5 said:


> I downloaded this and it was corrupted, could not unzip. Anyone else getting this?


I had no problems. I'm sure you've tried downloading again already. You may need to email them - they would want to know.


----------



## parapentep70

FS pumpkins worked for me, no issues unzipping.


----------



## TomislavEP

Bee_Abney said:


> Emotional Recorder changed my life.





Leslie Fuller said:


> So true! Emotional Recorder instantly makes me want to watch the anime - Non Non Biyori!





Bee_Abney said:


> It cuts straight to the heart.


You just motivated me to give this particular library another glance! I've checked it out after the release but took it as a gimmick back then. I'll try the other freebies from FS too; I only have a few of their commercial titles.


----------



## bill5

Bee_Abney said:


> I had no problems. I'm sure you've tried downloading again already. You may need to email them - they would want to know.


Done on both counts. I've tried WinRAR and 7-Zip. Get the same error on Emotional Recorder (pretty early for an April Fools joke  ).


----------



## Bee_Abney

bill5 said:


> Done on both counts. I've tried WinRAR and 7-Zip. Get the same error on Emotional Recorder (pretty early for an April Fools joke  ).


Bonne chance!


----------



## bill5

Bee_Abney said:


> Yes, available until the 31 Dec 2021. I couldn't see it before, thanks, despite it showing in the link description posted by @TomislavEP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native Instruments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.native-instruments.com


Anyone else try this and unable to change presets? No matter which I choose, the sound is the same.


----------



## Bee_Abney

bill5 said:


> Anyone else try this and unable to change presets? No matter which I choose, the sound is the same.


You're not having any luck. It works fine for me.


----------



## bill5

I wouldn't blame anyone for thinking "operator error" but I can't see for the life of me what it could be. Thx for verifying though.


----------



## Bee_Abney

bill5 said:


> I wouldn't blame anyone for thinking "operator error" but I can't see for the life of me what it could be. Thx for verifying though.


Well, I'll avoid any horrible speculations about viruses - presumably everything else is working fine. How many different kinds of unzippers did you try? Could it be something wrong there?


----------



## cuttime

bill5 said:


> Anyone else try this and unable to change presets? No matter which I choose, the sound is the same.


I'd try reinstalling.


----------



## bill5

Bee_Abney said:


> You're not having any luck. It works fine for me.


I should have messed with this more...when I change the "A" patch, many of them still sound the same, but some I noticed a tiny diff, so it looks like the diffs are just extremely minor. I do notice more of a diff (although mostly also minor) when changing the "B" patch. 

Haven't heard back on the corrupted file thing yet. Yes, I tried other unzippers...


----------



## cuttime

bill5 said:


> I should have messed with this more...when I change the "A" patch, many of them still sound the same, but some I noticed a tiny diff, so it looks like the diffs are just extremely minor. I do notice more of a diff (although mostly also minor) when changing the "B" patch.
> 
> Haven't heard back on the corrupted file thing yet. Yes, I tried other unzippers...


Are you using the "Load Snapshot" down arrow in the snapshot window?


----------



## bill5

I was using the left/right carats to change as well as clicking on the area where all the presets come up (next to "A" and "B") and you double-click to select one (how I'm used to selecting patches in non-Kontakt synths). d'oh. Thanks. The first way does tweak the sounds, just slightly. 

Regardless, it appears this basically additional patches for Ethereal Earth, whose UI is almost exactly the same. Not there's anything wrong w/that.  Thx


----------



## Bee_Abney

bill5 said:


> I was using the left/right carats to change as well as clicking on the area where all the presets come up (next to "A" and "B") and you double-click to select one (how I'm used to selecting patches in non-Kontakt synths). d'oh. Thanks. The first way does tweak the sounds, just slightly.
> 
> Regardless, it appears this basically additional patches for Ethereal Earth, whose UI is almost exactly the same. Not there's anything wrong w/that.  Thx


Good, I’m glad you’ve found the snapshots. But I didn’t find the differences between sounds as slight as you did. Probably the luck of the draw.


----------



## bill5

No, not if you select them as you said. I mean if you change it how I mentioned above (see pic):


----------



## Bee_Abney

bill5 said:


> No, not if you select them as you said. I mean if you change it how I mentioned above (see pic):


Oh, yes! I like the engine and the sounds, it was free, so I was very happy with it!


----------



## bill5

Yes if you don't have Ethereal Earth, it's a fine comparable instrument!


----------



## parapentep70

bill5 said:


> Yes if you don't have Ethereal Earth, it's a fine comparable instrument!


Ethereal Earth is also free. And 2 other from the "Play Series". They are part of Komplete Start.


----------



## bill5

I think that's a stripped down version, but still a good point and thing to check out.


----------



## parapentep70

bill5 said:


> I think that's a stripped down version, but still a good point and thing to check out.


Tou are 100% correct, I did not notice. Thanks!


----------



## TomislavEP

Yes, the "Play" libraries that ship with Komplete Start are stripped-down and contain only a handful of picked sound sources that are available in full versions. The engine itself isn't limited in any way, at least to my knowledge (I have K12 Standard).

BTW, speaking of the latest "25" library, it doesn't contain any sound source from earlier "Play" titles but rather from a variety of other Native products, including some of the latest ones, such as "Asia", "Super 8", "Straylight", "Mysteria", etc.

@bill5, sorry to hear you're having problems; I have no idea what could be the culprit other than the corrupted download or messed up snapshots files. I never had a similar problem with anything from NI that I own.


----------



## TomislavEP

New Spitfire Labs instrument has been released:









LABS LABS Electric Guitars


<p>A versatile collection of classic guitars featuring a range of styles, from darker rock tones to blues; from pop and indie to 80s chorus-drenched tones. Curated by guitarists Leo Wyatt, Dino Pollano and Keith Theodosiou, these dynamic plucks, sustained notes and unique strumming rhythms can...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





It seems that Spitfire is slowly moving toward the mainstream waters with Labs instead of staying almost exclusively in cinematic and ambient domains as before.


----------



## bill5

Guitars aren't easy to do well; I'm curious how these hold up


----------



## YaniDee

bill5 said:


> Guitars aren't easy to do well


Especially the higher notes, where they start sounding like keyboards.


----------



## TomislavEP

Yesterday, I've briefly tried out the new LABS "Electric Guitars". It's still a bit early, but I found this to be one of the less impressive instruments in the collection. "Realism" aside, it seems a bit "two-dimensional" in comparison to the usual LABS installment (perhaps has fewer dynamic layers and RRs). The highlight are definitely clean guitar patches, suitable for arpeggios.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> Yesterday, I've briefly tried out the new LABS "Electric Guitars". It's still a bit early, but I found this to be one of the less impressive instruments in the collection. "Realism" aside, it seems a bit "two-dimensional" in comparison to the usual LABS installment (perhaps has fewer dynamic layers and RRs). The highlight are definitely clean guitar patches, suitable for arpeggios.


I think for a lot of people, that all sounds positive! But, for me, I only want my guitar samples mangled into weirdness!


----------



## TomislavEP

Bee_Abney said:


> I think for a lot of people, that all sounds positive! But, for me, I only want my guitar samples mangled into weirdness!


In this case, you'll likely be a bit disappointed with this library, straight-out-of-the-box. Of course, with the right processing, the sky is the limit.


----------



## Geoff Grace

And it's a lot easier to mangle clean stuff than it is to clean up mangled stuff.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Bee_Abney

Geoff Grace said:


> And it's a lot easier to mangle clean stuff than it is to clean up mangled stuff.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Absatively!


----------



## bill5

Most here probably know about it, but for free guitars, check out AmpleSound.


----------



## TomislavEP

bill5 said:


> Most here probably know about it, but for free guitars, check out AmpleSound.


Except for piano and keyboards, I also play all types of guitars so I'm always trying to record them in addition to the libraries that I use. But virtual guitars have their merits too and they're often easier to fit in a certain workflow.

Speaking of free guitar libraries, I agree that AmpleSound should be at the very top of the list. Also, Sine Factory by OT has recently released a guitar-themed installment - I haven't checked it out yet, but I assume it is up to their high standards as usual. Finally, Impact Soundworks has lite versions of their popular guitar and bass libraries available.

P.S. Anyone interested in electric guitar sounds, especially those suitable for ambient and cinematic styles, should definitely check out "Soundscape Guitar" and "RJS Guitar" libraries at Pianobook. There are many others available on site, but these two are creme de la creme.


----------



## bill5

Also while it's not as good as those mentioned above, IMO the DSK Guitar has a nice sound too.


----------



## donbodin

New The Download Show is out with our round-up of October Freebie with a spotlight on the scary and spooky!


----------



## Bee_Abney

donbodin said:


> New The Download Show is out with our round-up of October Freebie with a spotlight on the scary and spooky!



Thank you kindly!


----------



## bill5

My timing is off but for short-notice Halloween stuff or save for next year (or your other horror needs...)  









Horror Box (Cinematic, Rompler) • Audio Plugins for Free


"Horror Box is a Free Rompler Plugin to create terrifying sound passages. Combine the nine presets included with the four layers to get new and spectral




www.audiopluginsforfree.com












Haunted Guitar Lite - Electronik Sound Lab


HAUNTED GUITAR LITE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZChFSUEYRo&feature=youtu.be https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBqRolnyzJcHaunted Guitar Lite is a Free VST/VST3/AU instrument created with a multi-sampled Fender Stratocaster Plus Deluxe Electric Guitar, each preset contains 28 samples processed...




electroniksoundlab.com












AURORROR


Visit the post for more.




www.fluffyaudio.com












Sound Effects | A Sound Effect


sound effects / recordings:




www.soundfxwizard.com


----------



## h.s.j.e

I just got an email about this one this morning, downloaded it, and played around for three minutes or so: https://samplescience.gumroad.com/l/iWdYdq

*Deep Jupiter* is an analog bass sound module featuring the sound of a famous 80s synthesizer with the name Jupiter in it. The plugin has 8 multi-sampled raw bass suite for electronic genres like synthwave, chillwave, retrowave, and synthpop. The sounds in this module are public domain (not the plugin itself which is copyrighted).

*Features:*


8 multi-sampled analog bass
Multi-LFO
Lowpass/highpass filter
Low-CPU usage
Amplitude range controls
3 voice modes: polyphonic, monophonic, and legato
Public domain sounds


I played around with it for three or so minutes, and I like it a lot. It's built in SampleScience's proprietary player, so no Kontakt required.


----------



## Bee_Abney

h.s.j.e said:


> I just got an email about this one this morning, downloaded it, and played around for three minutes or so: https://samplescience.gumroad.com/l/iWdYdq
> 
> *Deep Jupiter* is an analog bass sound module featuring the sound of a famous 80s synthesizer with the name Jupiter in it. The plugin has 8 multi-sampled raw bass suite for electronic genres like synthwave, chillwave, retrowave, and synthpop. The sounds in this module are public domain (not the plugin itself which is copyrighted).
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> 
> 8 multi-sampled analog bass
> Multi-LFO
> Lowpass/highpass filter
> Low-CPU usage
> Amplitude range controls
> 3 voice modes: polyphonic, monophonic, and legato
> Public domain sounds
> 
> I played around with it for three or so minutes, and I like it a lot. It's built in SampleScience's proprietary player, so no Kontakt required.



Great catch, thanks! I saw this in my email account, too, but hadn't had a chance to check it out yet.

Sample Science excels at lo-fi, vintage and atmospheric sounds. I'll be downloading this when I get the chance.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"IK Multimedia Orchestral Percussion Is Free @ Bedroom Producers Blog

Bedroom Producers Blog offers the Orchestral Percussion (€99.99 retail price) sound library by IK Multimedia as an exclusive FREE download on November 8th, 2021.

... IK Multimedia sampled a variety of percussive instruments for the Orchestral Percussion library. The list includes timpani, an orchestral bass drum, symphonic chau gongs, piatti cymbals, three different classical snare drums, sleighbells, tambourines, triangles, castanets, and more.

... Sign up today to receive your free IK Multimedia Orchestral Percussion activation code on November 8th."









IK Multimedia Orchestral Percussion Is FREE For BPB Readers (OFFER EXPIRED)


Bedroom Producers Blog offers the Orchestral Percussion (€99.99 retail price) sound library by IK Multimedia as an exclusive FREE download on November 8th, 2021. UPDATE: This offer has expired. Sign up today to receive your free IK Multimedia Orchestral Percussion activation code on November...




bedroomproducersblog.com





Sign up is free and subscribing to their newsletter is optional.


----------



## bill5

Although iLok is still mandatory for them last I checked  Just FYI


----------



## TomislavEP

Cinematique Instruments released a new free "Klang of the Month" Kontakt instrument:






KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne





I haven't checked it out yet, but it seems to be a deviation from the style of previous ones. It comes from "SAMPL" category and it's based on a footage or field recording.

(full version of Kontakt required)


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> Cinematique Instruments released a new free "Klang of the Month" Kontakt instrument:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klang.cologne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't checked it out yet, but it seems to be a deviation from the style of previous ones. It comes from "SAMPL" category and it's based on a footage or field recording.
> 
> (full version of Kontakt required)


You get just one setting - The Awakening - but it sounds very good. If you enjoy ominous mornings with building terror, then this could be the instrument for you!

The GUI is mostly in shades of grey and, if I keep myself at just the right distance, I can just about read it. You have options for random start, length, Chop Sync or not, highpass and lowpass filters, chorus, drive, reverb and delay.

I think this is a lovely and useful free gift - if only I can remember that I have it the next time it would be perfect (which is always my problem with little libraries). It is also a great taster for their paid SAMPL range.

Chop gives you a glitch repetition, you can set how fast and small it is.
The lowpass filter on this is particularly good for changing the sound, revealing and concealing elements. Well worth assigning to the mod wheel or something similar.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Analog Waveforms Ds


Analog Waveforms Ds is a virtual instrument that uses at its core a sample set of a genuine analog synthesizer. Each basic waveform of an...




www.samplescience.info





Another Sample Science freebie/donationware instrument.

Analog Waveforms DS runs in the free Decent Sampler (which strangely required me to have an ichi.io account). Decent Sampler is, indeed, decent.

Having played with Analog Waveforms DS for a bit, I can say it is worth a look for an authentic sounding simple analog synth sound. There are four waveforms that have been sampled (all public domain), and which can each be mixed in separately, has it's own ADSR, Pan and Tuning dials. You can alter resonance, frequence , feedback, phaser mix, and add chorus and glide. Not bad at all if you want a very simple, sample-based (rather than emulated) analog sound.


----------



## pebble

Friendly reminder In Session Audio's November-exclusive(!) free library Fruit Shake is available again this year until November 24th. I only remembered because I had it marked on my calendar

https://insessionaudio.com/products/fruit-shake/

Checkout requires an account (and Native Access of course)


----------



## bill5

This is a nice little bossa nova style percussion plugin (think wooden box shaker) FYI. Thx!


----------



## Klesk

Free Ching sample instrument for Kontakt


Free Ching Samples available from Etched sounds for Native Instruments Kontakt. Discover more sounds of Asia now at our website..




www.etchedsounds.com





Free Thai finger cymbal.


----------



## NormkbPlayer

Download link in the description.
Allehelgen Risers and SFX (Kontakt)​


----------



## devonmyles

Thank you.


----------



## Bee_Abney

NormkbPlayer said:


> Download link in the description.
> Allehelgen Risers and SFX (Kontakt)​



Those effects don't sound half bad. I'm quite impressed. But if I download it, it will be because of the GUI pumpkins. I love a pumpkin; and it's got two!


----------



## NormkbPlayer

Bee_Abney said:


> Those effects don't sound half bad. I'm quite impressed. But if I download it, it will be because of the GUI pumpkins. I love a pumpkin; and it's got two!


Hehe! 
Also it's my first instrument. Hope you like it!


----------



## Bee_Abney

NormkbPlayer said:


> Hehe!
> Also it's my first instrument. Hope you like it!


Oh, congratulations! It's a seriously groovy little instant unease maker! I've just had a play with the arp as well, which makes it even easier to have fun with (the Hold function is a great inclusion!).


----------



## [email protected]

Freebie - FingerpickPro Lite

I recently posted a thread on Deals Tier 2 without thinking maybe I could have posted it here. Anyway, here is the link: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/freebie-fingerpickpro-lite.117626


----------



## TomislavEP

Even while all this BF excitement is still in progress, we should get back to quality freebies. 

Just spotted a brand new Spitfire Labs instrument:









LABS LABS LA Atmos


<p>Recorded on the streets of Los Angeles by the team behind non-profit LA radio station, dublab, these unique textures capture the beating heart of the city. LA Atmos features a range of field recordings, inspired by the techniques of musique concrète — from crickets and crowds, to sirens and...



labs.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## pebble

Hello everyone! I've finally finished a big list of the best free instrument VSTs on my blog, complete with listed formats and shopping checkout/download manager requirements. 👏 🥳 I spent many weeks on it downloading, testing, and organizing entries, so please take a look (and also a moment of silence for my burner email, which is now on every sample dev newsletter list on the internet)!

Pianos/keyboards/organs
Guitars/lutes/zithers/harps
Bowed strings
Woodwinds/pipes/accordions
Brass/horns
Idiophones/mallets
Drums/percussion
Vocals/choirs
*(Main info post)*
Glossary for format abbreviations and stuff is in the sidebar. There's also one for articulations if you're new to orchestration/sample libraries.

I'll try to go back and update every so often as new instruments come out, and also to prune for dead/moved links.


----------



## KarlHeinz

pebble said:


> Hello everyone! I've finally finished a big list of the best free instrument VSTs on my blog, complete with listed formats and shopping checkout/download manager requirements. 👏 🥳 I spent many weeks on it downloading, testing, and organizing entries, so please take a look (and also a moment of silence for my burner email, which is now on every sample dev newsletter list on the internet)!
> 
> Pianos/keyboards/organs
> Guitars/lutes/zithers/harps
> Bowed strings
> Woodwinds/pipes/accordions
> Brass/horns
> Idiophones/mallets
> Drums/percussion
> Vocals/choirs
> *(Main info post)*
> Glossary for format abbreviations and stuff is in the sidebar. There's also one for articulations if you're new to orchestration/sample libraries.
> 
> I'll try to go back and update every so often as new instruments come out, and also to prune for dead/moved links.


Wow, this is really amazing so well organzied and with so many additional info


----------



## Bee_Abney

pebble said:


> Hello everyone! I've finally finished a big list of the best free instrument VSTs on my blog, complete with listed formats and shopping checkout/download manager requirements. 👏 🥳 I spent many weeks on it downloading, testing, and organizing entries, so please take a look (and also a moment of silence for my burner email, which is now on every sample dev newsletter list on the internet)!
> 
> Pianos/keyboards/organs
> Guitars/lutes/zithers/harps
> Bowed strings
> Woodwinds/pipes/accordions
> Brass/horns
> Idiophones/mallets
> Drums/percussion
> Vocals/choirs
> *(Main info post)*
> Glossary for format abbreviations and stuff is in the sidebar. There's also one for articulations if you're new to orchestration/sample libraries.
> 
> I'll try to go back and update every so often as new instruments come out, and also to prune for dead/moved links.


You have just levelled up to hero status!


----------



## Bemused

Pianobook Advent Calendar has started. 25 days of free instruments. The first is the Notebook (great little video for it). https://www.pianobook.co.uk/


----------



## Bee_Abney

Bemused said:


> Pianobook Advent Calendar has started. 25 days of free instruments. The first is the Notebook (great little video for it). https://www.pianobook.co.uk/


That's really interesting. I'll have make sure I keep up with that. 

It's also a great reminder that Advent has started, so I can stop being grumpy about Christmas decorations being up in November.


----------



## TomislavEP

@pebble, thanks for your effort! I'll like to think that I already know every freebie worth having handy, but I'll certainly study your list.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just learned about this Kontakt library. It is an atmosphere and sound design thing based on piano samples.






ARKE Pianospheres | Barcode Industries







barcodeindustries.com





As a rule, I don't like posting freebies that are scaled-down versions of commercial products, but perhaps this might be useful to someone. You need a full version of Kontakt 6.6 to run this.

P.S. It seems that this is a time-limited offer that expires on December 14th.


----------



## nolotrippen

pebble said:


> Hello everyone! I've finally finished a big list of the best free instrument VSTs on my blog, complete with listed formats and shopping checkout/download manager requirements. 👏 🥳 I spent many weeks on it downloading, testing, and organizing entries, so please take a look (and also a moment of silence for my burner email, which is now on every sample dev newsletter list on the internet)!
> 
> Pianos/keyboards/organs
> Guitars/lutes/zithers/harps
> Bowed strings
> Woodwinds/pipes/accordions
> Brass/horns
> Idiophones/mallets
> Drums/percussion
> Vocals/choirs
> *(Main info post)*
> Glossary for format abbreviations and stuff is in the sidebar. There's also one for articulations if you're new to orchestration/sample libraries.
> 
> I'll try to go back and update every so often as new instruments come out, and also to prune for dead/moved links.


Nice write up but I wouldn't call the NI stuff "free."


----------



## jadedsean

I'll just leave this here.





__





Chamber Violins – Classical Shorts – Performance Samples







www.performancesamples.com


----------



## pebble

nolotrippen said:


> Nice write up but I wouldn't call the NI stuff "free."


Eh, that's the name of the game, unfortunately (unless Decent Sampler becomes extremely popular and takes over the whole market share). Too much good Kontakt stuff to leave them out entirely, but isn't it nice to know whether something is NKI at a glance? 😋 Hopefully you can find something. I'd recommend the VCSL stuff if you want a lot of nice SFZ instruments off the bat.



jadedsean said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chamber Violins – Classical Shorts – Performance Samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.performancesamples.com


OMG!! PERFORMANCE SAMPLES FREEBIE! Wow there's 7 separate "accept the terms" boxes on the checkout form though


----------



## jadedsean

Another find, these are closing down and offer all there plugins for free, not sure how good they are though.

https://bluelab-plugs.com/plugins/


----------



## Bee_Abney

jadedsean said:


> Another find, these are closing down and offer all there plugins for free, not sure how good they are though.
> 
> https://bluelab-plugs.com/plugins/


Yes, it's sad; I have used what used to be there free plugins and found them to be perfectly fine.


----------



## jadedsean

Bee_Abney said:


> Yes, it's sad; I have used what used to be there free plugins and found them to be perfectly fine.


Yeah i just read about this, sad indeed. It would make sense for the developer to have a donation section on the page, at least then we could in some way help out.


----------



## TomislavEP

jadedsean said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chamber Violins – Classical Shorts – Performance Samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.performancesamples.com


Thanks! I have a number of their previously released freebies; they can be useful for sketching and layering purposes.


----------



## Bemused

Bee_Abney said:


> That's really interesting. I'll have make sure I keep up with that.
> 
> It's also a great reminder that Advent has started, so I can stop being grumpy about Christmas decorations being up in November.


Then you'll have to be grumpy with Robert Fripp and Toyah Wilcox. They put their decorations up in October for deities sake!!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Grumpy _about_, not grumpy _with._ Humans can't be expected to act well; there's no more point in resenting them than a whale.


----------



## michael

This library sounds really good, it's a great contribution.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've received an e-mail from 8dio about the latest edition of their free "On The House" range, called "Free Home". This is a follow-up to their community collaboration libraries started with "Free Angels".









Free Home


Free Home is the culmination of hours of recordings from our dedicated customers and hundreds of hours of programming and design from our team. Using your contributions, we edited, programmed, and designed the entire collection into a large assortment of soothing, detailed, and fun instruments...




8dio.com





I'll probably check out the library, but have to say that I've only kept "Free Angels" in my collection. The rest of the series is rather big in file size and IMO has a large quantity of content that is not particularly well organized, though there are probably a number of usable sounds inside.

You need a full version of Kontakt 5.8 and above to run the free libraries from 8dio.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> I've received an e-mail from 8dio about the latest edition of their free "On The House" range, called "Free Home". This is a follow-up to their community collaboration libraries started with "Free Angels".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Home
> 
> 
> Free Home is the culmination of hours of recordings from our dedicated customers and hundreds of hours of programming and design from our team. Using your contributions, we edited, programmed, and designed the entire collection into a large assortment of soothing, detailed, and fun instruments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8dio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably check out the library, but have to say that I've only kept "Free Angels" in my collection. The rest of the series is rather big in file size and IMO has a large quantity of content that is not particularly well organized, though there are probably a number of usable sounds inside.
> 
> You need a full version of Kontakt 5.8 and above to run the free libraries from 8dio.


If I was organised, I'd go through and pick out the bits I wanted and jettison the rest. But I am not. Plus, I'm a hoarder. But I really do have too much hard disk space taken up by things that would be my second or third choice for what they do.


----------



## Romy Schmidt

A new virtual pipe organ. It's a professional vst, but free as a beta (uptill now). Don't forget to download the sample sets as well:

Sweelinq

The organs are Dutch, so the quality is high.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Romy Schmidt said:


> A new virtual pipe organ. It's a professional vst, but free as a beta (uptill now). Don't forget to download the sample sets as well:
> 
> Sweelinq
> 
> The organs are Dutch, so the quality is high.


Fantastic! I'll give this a try.


----------



## Captain Oveur

Romy Schmidt said:


> A new virtual pipe organ. It's a professional vst, but free as a beta (uptill now). Don't forget to download the sample sets as well:
> 
> Sweelinq
> 
> The organs are Dutch, so the quality is high.


According to their FAQ the beta ends on December 31. Pricing and licensing model TBD. Might be fun to play with but I won't plan on using it in a real project.


----------



## Illico

Romy Schmidt said:


> A new virtual pipe organ. It's a professional vst, but free as a beta (uptill now). Don't forget to download the sample sets as well:
> 
> Sweelinq
> 
> The organs are Dutch, so the quality is high.


Is it compatible with a DAW as a plugin ? Not sure. its a standalone virtual instrument.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Illico said:


> Is it compatible with a DAW as a plugin ? Not sure. its a standalone virtual instrument.


If it is a vst, it will be a plugin. I think there is a standalone version. I haven't installed it, so I'm not certain.


----------



## Romy Schmidt

Illico said:


> Is it compatible with a DAW as a plugin ? Not sure. its a standalone virtual instrument.


I don't know. I've been so stupid to post this free instrument before I downloaded the two free organ packs. Now the download is very slow, so please everyone get out!


----------



## Romy Schmidt

Bee_Abney said:


> If it is a vst, it will be a plugin. I think there is a standalone version. I haven't installed it, so I'm not certain.


It's a standalone, an excellent alternative to Hauptwerk.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

For Bitwig owners with an active update plan, Ujam's Virtual Guitarist Amber is free until December 31, 2021. But Ujam's checkout doesn't seem to be working right now---perhaps too many people trying at once... I'll try again later and then email support if it's still not working.

Imagine they'll be coming out with Amber 2 soon....


----------



## deedee

interested in amber if someone wants to sell or trade


----------



## el-bo

Some little freebies, here:









TPL | lofi instruments & samples


We love to tinker with audio and create fresh new sounds with an old school vibe. Our goal here is simple: create products that we would like to use ourselves.



thephonoloop.com


----------



## el-bo

Romy Schmidt said:


> A new virtual pipe organ. It's a professional vst, but free as a beta (uptill now). Don't forget to download the sample sets as well:
> 
> Sweelinq
> 
> The organs are Dutch, so the quality is high.


For Mac owners, this won't work pre-Catalina.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

If you haven't already seen, Sonokinetic is offering a choice of free Ostinato Brass, Ostinato Strings, or Ostinato Woodwinds (woodwinds was a freebie in the past) until licenses run out. Website isn't crashing.


----------



## TomislavEP

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> If you haven't already seen, Sonokinetic is offering a choice of free Ostinato Brass, Ostinato Strings, or Ostinato Woodwinds (woodwinds was a freebie in the past) until licenses run out. Website isn't crashing.


Thanks! I've just completed their Ostinato series by getting the strings as well.


----------



## TomislavEP

8dio continues to expand their free "On The House" series, this time with a cinematic grooves library called "The New Hybrid Rhythms":









Hybrid Rhythms


The library comes with over 950 different epic grooves and free Rhythms offering you full control of each part. Everything is tempo-synced to your DAW and grooves were recorded at various BPM's from 80 to 140. The library ranges from absolute, merciless epic grooves to more subtle grooves for...




8dio.com





All the titles from the series require a full version of Kontakt (5.6 and above).


----------



## parapentep70

TomislavEP said:


> 8dio continues to expand their free "On The House" series, this time with a cinematic grooves library called "The New Hybrid Rhythms":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hybrid Rhythms
> 
> 
> The library comes with over 950 different epic grooves and free Rhythms offering you full control of each part. Everything is tempo-synced to your DAW and grooves were recorded at various BPM's from 80 to 140. The library ranges from absolute, merciless epic grooves to more subtle grooves for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8dio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the titles from the series require a full version of Kontakt (5.6 and above).


I think the pack is not complete, there are nkr and nkc files, but no instrument (nki). At first I thought it was just a few samples, but then there is no point in delivering nkr - nkc. I tried both the downloader and manual download.


----------



## TomislavEP

parapentep70 said:


> I think the pack is not complete, there are nkr and nkc files, but no instrument (nki). At first I thought it was just a few samples, but then there is no point in delivering nkr - nkc. I tried both the downloader and manual download.


I didn't download this yet myself but never had a similar issue with any of the 8dio libraries that I have, including the free ones. Could be a corrupted download due to the server load or something. On the website, it says that 20 Kontakt 4 and 13 Kontakt 5 nki files are included in this package.


----------



## parapentep70

TomislavEP said:


> I didn't download this yet myself but never had a similar issue with any of the 8dio libraries that I have, including the free ones. Could be a corrupted download due to the server load or something. On the website, it says that 20 Kontakt 4 and 13 Kontakt 5 nki files are included in this package.


I also never had a problem, I have 50 libraries from 8Dio (and a lot less from Soundpaint), and never had an issue with speed or with the new downloader or with manual downloads or the issues reported by Soundpaint MAC users. So I tried twice using both manual download and downloader. Perhaps there is a corrupted or incomplete copy in the mirror I use.


----------



## evilantal

I have the same issue.
Doesn't seem to be server load as the Instruments folder is just missing from the download.

I've sent a support ticket.


----------



## KarlHeinz

evilantal said:


> I have the same issue.
> Doesn't seem to be server load as the Instruments folder is just missing from the download.
> 
> I've sent a support ticket.


As the 8dio downloader did not work for me at all it said "no files under download url" or something like that, so maybe same thing might happen when you open the manual download files ? Really strange as it seems to work for some (evrything fine for me) but for others this third file is missing. Hope you got it solved soon.


----------



## Bemused

I've downloaded it twice. via the 8DIO d/loader and manually. And neither contained the NKIs. So can only assume some error on their side. Have also sent a support email.


----------



## evilantal

Bemused said:


> I've downloaded it twice. via the 8DIO d/loader and manually. And neither contained the NKIs. So can only assume some error on their side. Have also sent a support email.


A separate file with the Instruments has now been added when I look at the manual download links again. Seems support has fixed the issue


----------



## Bemused

Yep. Found the 3rd file containing the NKIs in manual d/loads. All good now,


----------



## b_elliott

Then there is this fx freebie: Breadslicer from Audioblast. 

Used it yesterday on a track for glitch and synched stutter fx. 

Would I be out of line to say it's effects-tive.


----------



## Paul Owen

Are the rhythms in Hybrid Rhythms all 4/4? Any possibility of creating 6/8 or 12/8 etc?


----------



## b_elliott

Paul Owen said:


> Are the rhythms in Hybrid Rhythms all 4/4? Any possibility of creating 6/8 or 12/8 etc?


It offers 1/4, 1/8, 1/16 slices. A gate slider lets you choose how much of the signal is gated == interesting rhythms the more open it is.
Here is a Neil Peart 7/8 groove played against a random mangled audio file set to 1/8th note slices with the gate slowly moved down from 100% to 0.
Nothing fancy here, but it shows the sorta thing Breadslicer can do.


----------



## enyawg

I can't see the Instrument folder either... it's just missing from the download.
Support ticket send to 8DIO.


----------



## mikey_a

seems to be taking them a while to generate the watermarking keys - 5 hours in my case
you then get an email and you'll find there's an extra link available to get a .rar with the instrument and documentation folder
(more discussion on this thread -> https://vi-control.net/community/th...w-oth-hybrid-rhythms-free.110052/post-4996348)


----------



## pebble

Mntra has released Fracture which is free with a newsletter signup *until January 15th*:
https://www.mntra.io/frcture

It's a bank for their free MNDALA engine (VST/AU) and seems to include presets based on an upright piano, tape sounds, and 2 analog synths.

(Their Rasa bank is also free indefinitely.)


----------



## wrongtools

The unsurpassed accompaniment for your triple saltomortale in a 70’ties eastern European circus. A 100kg organ recorded from the internal speaker, as well as routed to stereo spring reverbs and mini-leslie. and it's a freebie​







Trapeze Organ


Vintage organ with a nice vibrato recorded from the internal speaker, as well as routed to stereo spring reverb and a mini leslie. Made for NI Kontakt. Sounds that we like to think was once filling the stage for conjurors and circus performers.




wrongtools.com





​


----------



## ThomCSounds

Hey guys, I've just reviewed 'Subtle Clarinet' by Catherine Hillier from the Pianobook community. A nice library of soft Clarinet Textures! 



You can download it for free here : https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/subtle-clarinet/


----------



## pebble

wrongtools said:


> The unsurpassed accompaniment for your triple saltomortale in a 70’ties eastern European circus. A 100kg organ recorded from the internal speaker, as well as routed to stereo spring reverbs and mini-leslie. and it's a freebie​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trapeze Organ
> 
> 
> Vintage organ with a nice vibrato recorded from the internal speaker, as well as routed to stereo spring reverb and a mini leslie. Made for NI Kontakt. Sounds that we like to think was once filling the stage for conjurors and circus performers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrongtools.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Used this in a song the other day, it's super 😁


----------



## Leslie Fuller

@Oliver_Codd @Audio Ollie has just released another free instrument, this time to celebrate passing 1,000 YouTube subscribers.

Link to the YouTube video:


----------



## TomislavEP

Just came across an interesting Kontakt engine for manipulating samples based on a drag and drop approach:









Drop Designer


skybox Audio creates modern music tools designed to stoke creativity. Hammers + Waves Modern Hybrid Keyboard Collection Kontakt Sample Library is a must have for anyone producing or performing music.



www.skyboxaudio.com





Not sure if this already includes some samples or not, but apparently it can read most of the sample format including some now ancient ones.

This thing requires a full version of Kontakt 6.


----------



## TomislavEP

A new free piano library. If I understood correctly, this is based on pre-recorded piano performances rather than being a typical virtual piano instrument.









The Lobby Piano - Playable Techniques | Man Makes Noise


Man Makes Noise's 2021 xmas gift library. 10 playable character pianos




www.manmakesnoise.com





It works in the full versions of both Kontakt 5 and 6 but also in the free Decent Sampler plugin.


----------



## ThomCSounds

Hey guys! You must have seen this one mentioned before, I just did an in-depth review of it. 
Try it out for yourselves and let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## Kuusniemi

TomislavEP said:


> A new free piano library. If I understood correctly, this is based on pre-recorded piano performances rather than being a typical virtual piano instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lobby Piano - Playable Techniques | Man Makes Noise
> 
> 
> Man Makes Noise's 2021 xmas gift library. 10 playable character pianos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.manmakesnoise.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works in the full versions of both Kontakt 5 and 6 but also in the free Decent Sampler plugin.


And there are SFZ files.

This is based on single / few notes recorded and then designed into playable instruments.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Kuusniemi said:


> And there are SFZ files.
> 
> This is based on single / few notes recorded and then designed into playable instruments.


Well, I wanted this anyway, but SFZ? Terrific. 

Or maybe I'll hold out for the paid Phase Plant library...


----------



## Kuusniemi

Bee_Abney said:


> Well, I wanted this anyway, but SFZ? Terrific.
> 
> Or maybe I'll hold out for the paid Phase Plant library...


 This will not be a PP library.  It's too simple for that.


----------



## Paul Owen

Sorry if this has been mentioned already but Jasper has a lovely new percussion freebie 






Pacific – Percussion – Performance Samples







www.performancesamples.com


----------



## grabauf

For free at the moment:









Gentle Keys | KONTAKT


Gentle Keys - is a truly universal piano. We’ve recorded the instrument as clear and transparent as it’s possible, so you can add it to every mix - would it be jazz or cinematic sound-track




splashsound.org


----------



## Paul Owen

Paul Owen said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned already but Jasper has a lovely new percussion freebie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific – Percussion – Performance Samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.performancesamples.com


Continuata installation is its usual pile of sh*t though.


----------



## el-bo

Paul Owen said:


> Continuata installation is its usual pile of sh*t though.


Do you also get errors on 'part 2'?


----------



## Paul Owen

el-bo said:


> Do you also get errors on 'part 2'?


After part two (pausing/resuming, rinsing and repeating) got to part three and now I have the spinning Mac ball. Continuata really is the worst.


----------



## moon

Paul Owen said:


> Continuata installation is its usual pile of sh*t though.





el-bo said:


> Do you also get errors on 'part 2'?


Are y’all using Connect or Conduct?


----------



## el-bo

Paul Owen said:


> After part two (pausing/resuming, rinsing and repeating) got to part three and now I have the spinning Mac ball. Continuata really is the worst.


I had the spinning-ball thing, first time through. Had to force-quit, but unfortunately didn't check the progress before doing so. Then tried a few more times and couldn't get past part 2.

Was thinking of contacting Jasper. How3ever, if yours is getting further than mine, then the issue is not with the parts themselves :(


----------



## el-bo

moon said:


> Are y’all using Connect or Conduct?


I've not heard of 'Conduct'.


----------



## moon

el-bo said:


> I've not heard of 'Conduct'.


Conduct is the new Continuata downloader. Connect was a steaming pile of garbage on my computer, but since they released Conduct, I haven’t had any issues. It also functions more like a normal downloader and actually keeps track of all of your downloads so you can redownload if necessary.


----------



## el-bo

moon said:


> Conduct is the new Continuata downloader. Connect was a steaming pile of garbage on my computer, but since they released Conduct, I haven’t had any issues. It also functions more like a normal downloader and actually keeps track of all of your downloads so you can redownload if necessary.


Thanks! Trying it now, but i seem to be having worse problems with this downloader. The % amount downloaded keeps randomly changing, as does the number of downloaded parts. It's taking ages, despite showing an average of 45Mbps download speed.

Guess this library is not in my destiny


----------



## moon

el-bo said:


> Thanks! Trying it now, but i seem to be having worse problems with this downloader. The % amount downloaded keeps randomly changing, as does the number of downloaded parts. It's taking ages, despite showing an average of 45Mbps download speed.
> 
> Guess this library is not in my destiny


Dang. Have you tried using the manual links?


----------



## el-bo

moon said:


> Dang. Have you tried using the manual links?


Thanks! Will give them a try over the coming days


----------



## moon

el-bo said:


> Thanks! Will give them a try over the coming days


Well now I'm downloading it too. Looks like I'm having the same issue. It looks like something goes wrong during extraction? I'm not too sure. I'd hesitate to blame Continuata for this, because I very recently downloaded basically half of the Embertone catalog and Berlin Woodwinds via Conduct with zero issues.


----------



## el-bo

moon said:


> Well now I'm downloading it too. Looks like I'm having the same issue. It looks like something goes wrong during extraction? I'm not too sure. I'd hesitate to blame Continuata for this, because I very recently downloaded basically half of the Embertone catalog and Berlin Woodwinds via Conduct with zero issues.


Long overdue for my bed, but i did just shoot off a quick mail to the developer. Hopefully it's something that can easily be sorted out


----------



## moon

el-bo said:


> Long overdue for my bed, but i did just shoot off a quick mail to the developer. Hopefully it's something that can easily be sorted out


Alright! Figured it out. Conduct downloads the instrument and resource files without issue and extracts them. It downloads the first sample rar, and while it starts downloading the second, it extracts the first one and deletes the rar. It doesn't log this extraction. Once the second one is done downloading, it starts downloading the first one again since it's been deleted and not logged as extracted. The cycle continues with the first and second sample rars ad infinitum. This is presumably a setting on either PS or Continuata's side, as when I downloaded via Conduct previously, it would wait until ALL of the sample rars were done downloading before extraction and deletion. Downloading and extracting via manual links worked perfectly.


----------



## el-bo

moon said:


> Alright! Figured it out. Conduct downloads the instrument and resource files without issue and extracts them. It downloads the first sample rar, and while it starts downloading the second, it extracts the first one and deletes the rar. It doesn't log this extraction. Once the second one is done downloading, it starts downloading the first one again since it's been deleted and not logged as extracted. The cycle continues with the first and second sample rars ad infinitum. This is presumably a setting on either PS or Continuata's side, as when I downloaded via Conduct previously, it would wait until ALL of the sample rars were done downloading before extraction and deletion. Downloading and extracting via manual links worked perfectly.


Interesting! I was watching the RAR files being added, then disappearing from my 'desktop'. Just kept getting stuck in that loop. Am currently in discussion with the dev, so will see...


----------



## el-bo

My code was reset and it did then work in Connect. Was advised to tell anyone else having problems to use the manual links


----------



## b_elliott

Romy Schmidt said:


> A new virtual pipe organ. It's a professional vst, but free as a beta (uptill now). Don't forget to download the sample sets as well:
> 
> Sweelinq
> 
> The organs are Dutch, so the quality is high.


Thanks for this tip Romy! 
I am currently midst a piece requiring such a pipe organ. I discovered only today the freebie SINE pipe organ is too limited. Nice sounds, but only 2 octaves.

You are right about the Dutch quality; most of my Bach recordings are of Ton Koopman.

Cheers from Canada, Bill


----------



## TomislavEP

A bit in the shadow of the Winter Sale, SA has released a special Christmas-themed edition of LABS:









LABS LABS Christmas


<p>The definitive Christmas collection, LABS Christmas has everything you need to add festive cheer to your compositions. Explore a range of classic instruments including sleigh bells, tubular bells and glockenspiel — as well as icy glissandi, cheery whistles and whisper-soft vocals, recorded by...



labs.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> A bit in the shadow of the Winter Sale, SA has released a special Christmas-themed edition of LABS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LABS LABS Christmas
> 
> 
> <p>The definitive Christmas collection, LABS Christmas has everything you need to add festive cheer to your compositions. Explore a range of classic instruments including sleigh bells, tubular bells and glockenspiel — as well as icy glissandi, cheery whistles and whisper-soft vocals, recorded by...
> 
> 
> 
> labs.spitfireaudio.com


The sounds are wonderful! The tubular bells were especially nice, but I may be having most fun with the whistles!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Karanyi Sounds free "edition of ... Wavesynth is here for you to download and use with 3 absolutely new electric piano inspired presets." (for Kontakt 6 full edition)





__





Wavesynth EP Glow (Free) – Karanyi Sounds







karanyisounds.com


----------



## el-bo

A seemingly very useful free multi-gate plugin from Mogwai Audio Tools









MGATE-MULTI | Up to 6 bands | Mogwai Audio Tools


A versatile multiband gate plugin with intuitive visual display controls, that offers up to six bands of separation.




mogwaiaudiotools.com.au


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Strezov Seiler Felt piano free edition:









The Felt Seiler - Free Edition


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com





Page claims it's Kontakt Player but I haven't installed it yet.


----------



## TomislavEP

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Strezov Seiler Felt piano free edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Felt Seiler - Free Edition
> 
> 
> The online library for premium sound samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.strezov-sampling.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page claims it's Kontakt Player but I haven't installed it yet.


I haven't actually tried out this one - as a rule, I tend to avoid these "stripped down" types of freebies. According to the official playthrough, it actually keeps all four dynamic layers from the full version, but it lacks a true sustain layer and has only one RR. Everything else seems to be the same. And yes, this will work in the Kontakt Player as well (5.7 and above).


----------



## TomislavEP

Kuusniemi said:


> And there are SFZ files.
> 
> This is based on single / few notes recorded and then designed into playable instruments.


I've downloaded "The Lobby Piano" from Pianobook the other day. This turned out one of the better submissions there recently and something quite different from what I was expecting. The GUI is highly polished and intuitive and you can get a ton of plucky types of sounds out of this by blending the various sound sources, similarly as in the cinematic version of "The Giant". I haven't tried it in a track yet, but I bet this will sound gorgeous with various FX added.


----------



## Kuusniemi

TomislavEP said:


> I've downloaded "The Lobby Piano" from Pianobook the other day. This turned out one of the better submissions there recently and something quite different from what I was expecting. The GUI is highly polished and intuitive and you can get a ton of plucky types of sounds out of this by blending the various sound sources, similarly as in the cinematic version of "The Giant". I haven't tried it in a track yet, but I bet this will sound gorgeous with various FX added.


Thanks for the kind words and interested to hear what you say after you use it in a track.


----------



## TomislavEP

Kuusniemi said:


> Thanks for the kind words and interested to hear what you say after you use it in a track.


It will be a pleasure! I've been quite active on Pianobook until the last few months and had submitted many of my compositions to its demo section. I don't, however, do demos in a true sense of the word, but rather try to fit the sounds from Pianobook into my existing or in-progress works. For a while, there weren't all that many new submissions that felt inspiring to me, but things have recently changed for the better and the "Lobby Piano" is certainly one of the newer highlights in my book.


----------



## Kuusniemi

TomislavEP said:


> It will be a pleasure! I've been quite active on Pianobook until the last few months and had submitted many of my compositions to its demo section. I don't, however, do demos in a true sense of the word, but rather try to fit the sounds from Pianobook into my existing or in-progress works. For a while, there weren't all that many new submissions that felt inspiring to me, but things have recently changed for the better and the "Lobby Piano" is certainly one of the newer highlights in my book.


I'm glad people like it.  I've been frustrated at not getting back to record more stuff from the piano. Hopefully next year...


----------



## Kitosch

Illico said:


> Is it compatible with a DAW as a plugin ? Not sure. its a standalone virtual instrument.


I love the sound and playability of the Sweelinq organs but I couldn't figure out how to use and record it in Reaper. Is there a way?

Thanks!


----------



## evilantal

Kitosch said:


> I love the sound and playability of the Sweelinq organs but I couldn't figure out how to use and record it in Reaper. Is there a way?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure!
You could (for example) use a virtual audio cable like VB-Cable https://vb-audio.com/Cable/

I just use the routing in my RME interface's TotalMix


----------



## Kitosch

evilantal said:


> Sure!
> You could (for example) use a virtual audio cable like VB-Cable https://vb-audio.com/Cable/
> 
> I just use the routing in my RME interface's TotalMix


Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Kitosch said:


> Thanks, I'll check that out.


If your ASIO device has loopback, you could use that for recording audio. But, then again, if your ASIO device had loopback, you'd probably already know that...

I love loopback. When I remember to mute the recording channel.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Only available for the next seventeen hours - until the end of the 5th of January 2022.

I'm not sure if temporary freebies really belong on this thread, but the Audio Plugin Deals current freebie (retail price of $35 according to Audio Plugin Deals, or $5.24 on the plugins actual website!).









Audio Plugin Deals Free Audio Production Plugins


Audio Plugin Deals hosts periodic free deals from award winning audio production plugin developers. Subscribe here to get notified about the next free deal.




audioplugin.deals





This is just a Kontakt instrument with synthy samples made from different sources; but its filters and multicut (sort of a glitch effect) make it quite usable for making weird soundscapes/backgrounds. If you add your own saturation or tape flutter and so on, it sounds even better. Well, it sounds like this:


----------



## TomislavEP

Here is a lovely offer from Splash Sound; they're giving away their otherwise commercial piano library called "Gentle Keys" for free for a limited time (until January 10):









Gentle Keys | KONTAKT


Gentle Keys - is a truly universal piano. We’ve recorded the instrument as clear and transparent as it’s possible, so you can add it to every mix - would it be jazz or cinematic sound-track




www.splashsound.org





According to tech specs, it requires a full version of Kontakt 5.6.8. or higher, although the official video suggests otherwise (there is a shot of a dedicated Kontakt Player tab).

A nice gesture in any case! I'll certainly check out this library though I already have more than enough choices, piano being my primary instrument.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just wanted to drop a line that I've tried the abovementioned library, so to share my thoughts.

The GUI is polished and the features are nice with multiple mic positions and various effects. I didn't check under the hood so I'm not sure about the number of available dynamic layers and RRs. The library has a selection of presets suitable for various styles, including the one with a synth strings layer. Could be useful for sketching and jamming.

Overall, I'm finding the sound of this library a bit too "clinical" for my taste and needs. This is one of those upright pianos that sound more like a grand and have this chameleon-like sound quality. I believe that it could be a good choice for those looking for a solid, all-around piano library, particularly for general pop-rock productions.


----------



## TomislavEP

Karanyi Sounds offer a stripped-down version of their "Wavesynth" Kontakt library. It features wavetable-based EP sounds. You need a full version of Kontakt 6.2 and above to run this.





__





Wavesynth EP Glow (Free) – Karanyi Sounds







karanyisounds.com





I have a few commercial libraries from this developer; they're becoming quite a strong force in the field of antique synths. Apparently, they're using only meticulously maintained original hardware and a top-notch recording process.


----------



## TomislavEP

There seems to be quite a large drop of new submissions at Pianobook. As you may know, there was this Christmas thing where they revealed one new instrument each day, plus 25 more added after the holidays. Then, there was a sort of hiatus for the usual weekly drop, hence this current influx.

There are some really promising Kontakt libraries amongst these new ones; I hope that I would soon finish a few pieces featuring those.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> There seems to be quite a large drop of new submissions at Pianobook. As you may know, there was this Christmas thing where they revealed one new instrument each day, plus 25 more added after the holidays. Then, there was a sort of hiatus for the usual weekly drop, hence this current influx.
> 
> There are some really promising Kontakt libraries amongst these new ones; I hope that I would soon finish a few pieces featuring those.


It's such a great project. Any time you want the fun and inspiration of a new instrument, you can download one for free from Pianobook. And for new folks, and poor folks, it gives you variety that you haven't built up in your own collection yet. I always think of some teenager without personal income but with Internet access who can get all kinds of sounds to experiment with.

Plus, for those who want to do sound design, it is a great opportunity to get your work used, and maybe get some useful feedback.

I'm not too sure how I like the idea of the new funnelling algorythm, though. It is now supposed to be easier to find things others have tried and liked, but harder to find things no-one has looked at or which might be flawed but fascinating and unpopular. 

I don't know if the algorythms are doing that. But I don't feel comfortable with the attempt to do it.


----------



## Alchemedia

Bee_Abney said:


> *I love loopback.*


To infinity and beyond!


----------



## TomislavEP

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm not too sure how I like the idea of the new funnelling algorythm, though. It is now supposed to be easier to find things others have tried and liked, but harder to find things no-one has looked at or which might be flawed but fascinating and unpopular.


I agree. It is more and more difficult to find what really interests you due to the sheer number of new submissions. My approach for a while is to read the story first. I admit that I'm kind of biased here; I tend to favor those instruments that have a higher degree of polish (larger number of dynamic layers and RRs, better designed GUI). However, there are probably some gems that don't necessarily fit that bill but are still great in their own right. At the end of the day, you need to make a selection according to your needs and preferences. Recently, I've done a thorough clean-up of my Pianobook folder and have kept abt. 25 GB of material from the site. Mostly the instruments that I've already featured in my shared compositions but also a few I'm still hoping to use in the future.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just learned about this preset pack for the Valhalla Supermassive plugin:





__





Earth & Stars | Solidtrax







www.solidtrax.nl





It costs 10€ regularly. However, you can find a discount code at the bottom of the page allowing you to get it for free. 

Supermassive is definitely one of the best and most useful free plugins out there, so this might be worthwhile checking out.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> Just learned about this preset pack for the Valhalla Supermassive plugin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth & Stars | Solidtrax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.solidtrax.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It costs 10€ regularly. However, you can find a discount code at the bottom of the page allowing you to get it for free.
> 
> Supermassive is definitely one of the best and most useful free plugins out there, so this might be worthwhile checking out.


That's marvellous! New presets are such a fun way to learn new things about plugins you already have.


----------



## hannu

Check out The Wildmother's Dulcimer by Hunter Rogerson on Pianobook: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/the-wildmothers-dulcimer/

Very inspiring sounds, especially the "Ten-Billion Butterflies". I tried layering it with SF Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings and it just sounds gorgeous! He has even made a quite comprehensive walkthrough of the library:


----------



## creativeforge

hannu said:


> Check out The Wildmother's Dulcimer by Hunter Rogerson on Pianobook: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/the-wildmothers-dulcimer/
> 
> Very inspiring sounds, especially the "Ten-Billion Butterflies". I tried layering it with SF Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings and it just sounds gorgeous! He has even made a quite comprehensive walkthrough of the library:



Thanks for pointing this out, gorgeous! And the GUI is also beautiful...


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just spotted a brand new Spitfire Labs instrument:









LABS LABS Glass Piano


<p>Recorded at his home in New York City, this is legendary composer Philip Glass's beloved piano. His entire breadth of compositional work over the past 30 years has been written on this piano — including seminal works <em>The Piano Etudes</em>, all of his Academy Award-nominated film scores...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Though I'm not overly familiar with the works of Phillip Glass, I'm really eager to try this one out. Not only since the piano is my main instrument, but also because this is the only other acoustic piano in the series after the legendary Soft Piano that started it all.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> I've just spotted a brand new Spitfire Labs instrument:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LABS LABS Glass Piano
> 
> 
> <p>Recorded at his home in New York City, this is legendary composer Philip Glass's beloved piano. His entire breadth of compositional work over the past 30 years has been written on this piano — including seminal works <em>The Piano Etudes</em>, all of his Academy Award-nominated film scores...
> 
> 
> 
> labs.spitfireaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm not overly familiar with the works of Phillip Glass, I'm really eager to try this one out. Not only since the piano is my main instrument, but also because this is the only other acoustic piano in the series after the legendary Soft Piano that started it all.


I love Philip Glass. His best stuff transports me. I'm sure this sample library will make my work just as good.

Or not


----------



## Chromofonic

Casey Edwards said:


> This thread needs to live. I know VERY little when it comes to sampling, but I'm trying my hand at some possibly handy aleatoric string bits. We'll see what happens.


Check my tutorial


----------



## Chromofonic

Very good thread idea!
Free cinematic strings here and how to make them:


----------



## Bee_Abney

Chromofonic said:


> Very good thread idea!
> Free cinematic strings here and how to make them:



Great video!


----------



## TomislavEP

@Chromofonic, this is an excellent video! You have presented several important benefits of trying to build your own sample library. I must admit that I'm still on the edge here. With so many fine commercial and free libraries available, I "didn't feel the pressing need" to venture into sampling for the time being. But there is certainly a large creative boon to it, not to mention the "unique sound" aspects and so on. On the other hand, it is frequently difficult to find enough inspiration to embark on this for the reasons I've mentioned above (oversaturation). Be as it may, DIY sampling is definitely an interesting endeavor and who knows what might come out of it.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> @Chromofonic, this is an excellent video! You have presented several important benefits of trying to build your own sample library. I must admit that I'm still on the edge here. With so many fine commercial and free libraries available, I "didn't feel the pressing need" to venture into sampling for the time being. But there is certainly a large creative boon to it, not to mention the "unique sound" aspects and so on. On the other hand, it is frequently difficult to find enough inspiration to embark on this for the reasons I've mentioned above (oversaturation). Be as it may, DIY sampling is definitely an interesting endeavor and who knows what might come out of it.


I think a little moderation can help. Make a simple, distinctive sample engine and surround it with more advanced ones. Over time, learn more and build better and more sophisticated instruments.

Johnny Cash was a great song writer and a great interpreter of songs written by other people. I’m a terrible maker of sample instruments and a terrible user of sample instruments made by other people. I don’t mind how the balance ends up, so long as I can improve the quality!


----------



## Geoff Grace

Look at what came up on my YouTube feed:












The Freebies


Free Kontakt Instruments for composers, producers and songwriters.




musicalsampling.com





Best,

Geoff


----------



## TomislavEP

It seems there is no shortage of quality free trumpet libraries. First, the fantastic Solo Trumpet from Norrland Samples and now this... From what I heard above, it sounds very nice but also seems to be quite playable and easy to use out-of-the-box, even without more advanced controls, keyswitches, etc.

Anyway, I'm hoping that Musical Sampling will continue this freebie line in the future.


----------



## YaniDee

vPlayer3. Really good free vst plugin host. Can handle vst2, vst3 instruments and fx. What I especially like about it is that you can just browse for the plugin you want to load, rather than having it scan your folders, and crash, like some other hosts..No serial, or sign up either









Freebies | Digital Brain Instruments


Free Download Audio Tools.




www.digitalbrain-instruments.com


----------



## eakwarren

Chromofonic said:


> Very good thread idea!
> Free cinematic strings here and how to make them:



Anyone suffering from G.A.S needs to watch this channel. He's 250Mg of instant simethicone relief! 

@Chromofonic please continue to poke fun at certain 800 lb. marketing gorillas in the room. I love how you deflate their "fluff" (more like flatulence). You're down to earth and make me want to explore making instruments again. Insta-sub. Your latest video (below) is great. Bravo!


----------



## Chromofonic

eakwarren said:


> Anyone suffering from G.A.S needs to watch this channel. He's 250Mg of instant simethicone relief!
> 
> @Chromofonic please continue to poke fun at certain 800 lb. marketing gorillas in the room. I love how you deflate their "fluff" (more like flatulence). You're down to earth and make me want to explore making instruments again. Insta-sub. Your latest video (below) is great. Bravo!



Hahahaha "250Mg of instant simethicone relief" . Spot on!
Thank you. And I am glad you got what I am trying to demonstrate. In future videos, I will be talking about behavioural economics, fear aversion and "fear of missing" out, count down clocks etc. the usual 800 lb. marketing gorillas approaches. And of course, Kontakt secrets and creative sampling. Thank you for watching!


----------



## TomislavEP

@Chromofonic, keep up the good work! Your videos are a welcome breath of fresh air. Not only in your attempts to demonstrate how much is possible to draw out even from relatively humble resources through creativity and knowledge but also regarding your views on elitism.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just stumbled upon this by accident... Jon Mayer, one of the oldest Pianobook contributors, has released an interesting string-based Kontakt library with cinematic Americana overtones, called "Woven Strings". See here:



You can find the download link below the video. You need to go through the checkout system on his website. Also, this library requires Kontakt 6 to run.


----------



## evilantal

Audio Damage have set all their Legacy and Discontinued plugins free!!






Audio Damage Free And Legacy Products


RoughRider, one of the most popular free compressors in the world. For Windows, Mac, Linux, and iOS, in VST/VST3/AU/AUv3/AAX All Audio Damage legacy products for download, in one easy and safe place!



www.audiodamage.com


----------



## BillBk

TomislavEP said:


> Just stumbled upon this by accident... Jon Mayer, one of the oldest Pianobook contributors, has released an interesting string-based Kontakt library with cinematic Americana overtones, called "Woven Strings". See here:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the download link below the video. You need to go through the checkout system on his website. Also, this library requires Kontakt 6 to run.



Super Cool and inspiring. John ALWAYS does incredible work.


----------



## Chromofonic

TomislavEP said:


> @Chromofonic, keep up the good work! Your videos are a welcome breath of fresh air. Not only in your attempts to demonstrate how much is possible to draw out even from relatively humble resources through creativity and knowledge but also regarding your views on elitism.


Thank you so much! Hopefully, I won't get sued by the companies I criticise. My little parodies reflect my personal opinions and are aimed at "exposing" some advertising practices I disagree with.


----------



## kylejbaker

TomislavEP said:


> Just stumbled upon this by accident... Jon Mayer, one of the oldest Pianobook contributors, has released an interesting string-based Kontakt library with cinematic Americana overtones, called "Woven Strings". See here:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the download link below the video. You need to go through the checkout system on his website. Also, this library requires Kontakt 6 to run.



ha! i know Avery! (the multi instrumentalist who played)


----------



## Bemused

Toneboosters has released all of his legacy V3 plugins as a free download
ToneBoosters | Audio Plug-ins | Changelog
The d/load link is at the bottom of the page


----------



## AkashicBird

Toneboosters being pretty generous here, lots of great plugins, if you don't care about the less fancy looks compared to their newest versions (and even then, it's still very usable to me) and window size.

FIX4 is a great dynamic EQ (that is, if you can get used to the visual way/curve for adjusting treshold and ratio which is not common afaik). Basically, in function, all it lacks from EQ4 is the circuit drive parameter, I think)
Also love Ferox and Reelbus for tape, Timemachine for bitcrush/downsampling, Isone is a useful room/speakers simulator, EZQ is a cool quick eq (sort of like a 4 way tilt eq, not sure how else to describe it), Bus compressor is a good comp that does upward compression.

Gotta invest in their newest plugins soon.


----------



## Bemused

He is very generous with the V4 plugins as well. You can run them all as demos with the exception of saving any adjustments you make directly to the plugin. However if your DAW saves the state of the plugin in the project. Then all ok.


----------



## modularsamples

EM-25 Front End​Two Kontakt 6 instruments based on an Elektronika EM-25 sample library.

EM-25 Front End LE

A single "oscillator" synthesizer with drawbar controls for each of the EM-25 sound groups, multi mode filter, 3 AHDSR envelopes 2 LFOs & delay. NOTHING FANCY 





EM-25 Front End XL

A dual "oscillator" version with a twist. Each drawbar in oscillator 1 can be tuned and modulated individually, essentially giving us control over 11 oscillators and 12 LFO's. As you'd expect this is great for massive pads, drones and orchestral effects.





Download:








GitHub - publicsamples/Elektronika-EM-25-K6: EM-25 Instrument for Kontakt 6


EM-25 Instrument for Kontakt 6. Contribute to publicsamples/Elektronika-EM-25-K6 development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





Rubbish video demo here:


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Free until March 8th, includes .wav files as well as Kontakt instruments (latter require full Kontakt):

"Classic Electric Piano, FM Electric Piano, Hammond Jazz Organ, Kawai Funk Organ and Acoustic Upright Piano."









Old School Keys | KONTAKT


If you can’t imagine your music without retro sounds, Funk solos and Jazz harmonies or you’re just fond of experiments with the sound, this library was created exactly for you!




splashsound.org


----------



## TomislavEP

If anyone is interested in a deeply sampled toy piano library with a twist, check this one out:









bell tone toy piano


Toy pianos sampled to great depths with sensitivity and grace, with an open sound. Captured with the best of equipment. Made for KONTAKT




wrongtools.com





The library is scheduled for release on this year's piano day for 29€, but you can preorder it for free until then using the code _pianoday2022 _during checkout.

The main instrument has plenty of dynamic layers and RRs and there are also a number of additional sound design patches included. The library works in the full version of Kontakt only.


----------



## modularsamples

TomislavEP said:


> If anyone is interested in a deeply sampled toy piano library with a twist, check this one out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bell tone toy piano
> 
> 
> Toy pianos sampled to great depths with sensitivity and grace, with an open sound. Captured with the best of equipment. Made for KONTAKT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrongtools.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The library is scheduled for release on this year's piano day for 29€, but you can preorder it for free until then using the code _pianoday2022 _during checkout.
> 
> The main instrument has plenty of dynamic layers and RRs and there are also a number of additional sound design patches included. The library works in the full version of Kontakt only.


Thanks! I really like your website, btw. Especially the use of abstract images for the products. Very classy.


----------



## TomislavEP

modularsamples said:


> Thanks! I really like your website, btw. Especially the use of abstract images for the products. Very classy.


Thanks, but I'm not a developer here; just passing out news on audio freebies as a forum member.


----------



## b_elliott

Cameron (aka Venus Theory) introduces a granular delay freebie Emergence (free from PB or KVR).

Here is where I first learned of Emergence [cued]. 

Tip 1: Look at the settings Cameron uses on his instance of Emergence; duplicate each setting; then save preset (VT Glock FX.) 

Tip 2: - touch the Buffer Size or Grain Count knob (top row) 
- click Param/Parameter modulation/MIDI link*
- select LFO (vary its shape, speed, strength to taste)
- save preset (i.e. Buffer FX)

I discovered Emergence works well alongside (paid for) SILO.

Cheers, Bill

* Reaper's FX dialog box (_Param _top right next to '+' symbol)


----------



## b_elliott

AkashicBird said:


> Toneboosters being pretty generous here, lots of great plugins, if you don't care about the less fancy looks compared to their newest versions (and even then, it's still very usable to me) and window size.


TB is brand new to me. 

DLed v3 to Windows = 33mb footprint. Does not allow one to pick and choose. So it's the whole enchilada.

Will these replace Ozone/Neutron? No; but, their strength is each plugin comes with loads of presets. 

So, despite having no familiarity with their plugins, I worked with little fuss (guided by preset names) on a Bach flute trio arrangement. The following TB plugins stayed on the mix:

FIX (Dynamic EQ)
EQ _Stereo Widener 1_
De-esser _Aggressive_
Ferrox (_Smooth highs_)
Isone (binaural room designer "_large ear small head_" [I wish lol])
Module: "_silky smooth treble"_ delay

Likely v3 would annoy a working pro but TB v3 plugins are perfect for a "music comes first" mindset.


----------



## YaniDee

TB Barricade has been given away by Computer Music mag for years..one of my favorite Limiters, even though I have a lot of paid ones..


----------



## b_elliott

evilantal said:


> Audio Damage have set all their Legacy and Discontinued plugins free!!


Until today I was unfamiliar with AD's line of plugins.

The list of what is what in free AD legacy plugins.

DataBroth's video handsdown is the best showcase I have seen for what these plugins offer = impressive:


----------



## b_elliott

Dave Pensado's use-case tip for Audio Damage's Rat Shack Verb. 
(freebie)


----------



## AudioLoco

b_elliott said:


> Until today I was unfamiliar with AD's line of plugins.
> 
> The list of what is what in free AD legacy plugins.
> 
> DataBroth's video handsdown is the best showcase I have seen for what these plugins offer = impressive:



PhaseTwo!!!



(it's a real good one)

...FuzzPlus 3 is pretty gnarly, like that too


----------



## Bemused

For anyone who has Zero G Elements (v1.1) by Stefano Maccarelli (the brains behind Ethera). He has made available even more free snapshots for the instrument. Now available - Cinematic Guitars, Cinematic Keys, Darkscapes. Dreamscapes, Dunescapes. It amounts to a couple of hundred new snapshots. https://stefanomaccarelli.com/tutorial/free-presets-for-elements-ethera-gold/
They are for use in Time Machine.


----------



## TomislavEP

The newest Spitfire Labs instrument has been released:









LABS LABS Astral Forms


<p>An ethereal collection of sounds created with vocals, double bass, electric guitar, saxophones and more. Performed by a talented group of musicians and sculpted by the Spitfire Audio team, these range from beautiful and beguiling, to dark and atmospheric — perfect for adding depth and...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Back to the experimental...


----------



## YaniDee

McDsp EC-300 Echo unit free for a limited time..really good Echo Fx featuring Tape, Analog & Digital echo units.









Sign Up


Sign Up Here!



lp.constantcontactpages.com


----------



## PrimeEagle

Jon Meyer Sounds Woven Strings is currently free.

Download


----------



## JamelaBanderson

Sort of free... Audio Brewers is giving away their 2021 collection with donations over $10 USD to Doctors Without Borders. Follow the instructions here: 








‘Audio Brewers’ Says NO to War (ended). — Audio Brewers


The humanitarian crisis having heavily taken its toll on our hearts, this is why we decided to take action by supporting the Doctors Without Borders NGO. For that reason, we’ve decided to re-release our Limited-Edition ‘2021 Collection’ library and to give it FOR FREE to whomever decides to make a




www.audiobrewers.com


----------



## TomislavEP

Audio Plugin Deals is currently offering Syntronik V-80 by IK Multimedia for a free download:









Syntronik V-80 by IK Multimedia - FREE DOWNLOAD! - Audio Plugin Deals


The Syntronik V-80 is based on the classic Yamaha CS-80, GX-1 and CS-01 synths. Manufactured from 1976—1980, the CS-80 was Yamaha’s flagship take on the analog polysynth.




audioplugin.deals





Personally, I don't really like to have too many virtual synths on my hands having Komplete and all that's included within, but as a huge fan of Vangelis, perhaps will check this one out.


----------



## Bemused

Two more sets of free snapshots have been released for Zero G Elements by Stefano Maccarelli. Destructured and Nightmares. This now makes 7 sets of snapshots for the instrument (v1.1 and for use in the Time Machine instrument of Elements).
https://stefanomaccarelli.com/tutorial/free-presets/
To date the sets are : Dunescapes / Dreamscapes / Dark Scapes / Cinematic Keys / Cinematic Guitars / Destructured / Nightmare. amounting to hundreds of snapshots.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just learned that Studiologic has released a completely free multiplatform sound player called "Numa Player" that includes a library of the "bread and butter" sounds:









Numa Player


Great sound quality. Real cross-platform.




www.studiologic-music.com





If I'm not mistaken, you don't need an SL keyboard to use this. It can be run both in standalone and in DAW mode. The included sounds cover most of the bases and actually sound very decent, especially for a small size.

As a happy owner of SL piano controller, perhaps I will try this out. I don't expect this to match up what I have in Komplete and Kontakt libraries, but could prove handy for practice, jamming, trying out ideas, and simply playing. Also, it might be a viable option for live performances too given the small footprint.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Impact Soundworks "new (free) prepared piano":



What would happen if you tuned every note on a piano to an E, then played them all at the same time? You get the incredibly huge sound of *The 88E*, our latest collaboration with YouTuber and mad scientist Mattias Krantz! 



Of course, we didn’t stick to just an E, despite the name. This virtual instrument has *full keyboard playability* so you can play any pitch you like with either standard chromatic tuning OR unique Shepard tones. We’ve also included a huge range of dynamic layers as well as snapshots that change the sound from drippy plucks and resonances to dramatic, cosmic-level soundscapes that are *perfect for epic, cinematic, and soundtrack work*.










Impact Soundworks - The 88E (VST, AU, AAX) Free Instrument


A FREE virtual piano with a massive sound & twist: 88 keys tuned to E, played simultaneously! Created with Mattias Krantz.




impactsoundworks.com


----------



## TomislavEP

I'll certainly check out the latest free library from Impact Soundworks; as a rule, their freebies are a fine example of detailed and usable.


----------



## TomislavEP

Here is a new freebie from Karanyi Sounds:





__





Vapor Keys Sakura (Free) – Karanyi Sounds







karanyisounds.com





Apparently, it features sounds made specifically for this version, though similar in character as those in their recently released "Vapor Keys 2" library.

This requires a full version of Kontakt 6.2 or above.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've stumbled across an interesting Reaktor ensemble in the User Library, called "Cannibella":





__





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com





This ensemble is all about dreamy and celestial sounds suitable for the new age and similar styles. From my experience so far, there are not all that many Reaktor-based instruments featuring such sounds, so this is a pleasant surprise.

You need a full version of Reaktor 6 to run this.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> I've stumbled across an interesting Reaktor ensemble in the User Library, called "Cannibella":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENTRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.native-instruments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ensemble is all about dreamy and celestial sounds suitable for the new age and similar styles. From my experience so far, there are not all that many Reaktor-based instruments featuring such sounds, so this is a pleasant surprise.
> 
> You need a full version of Reaktor 6 to run this.



It does sound lovely.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Heavyocity have just announced a free cinematic piano library called: Foundations Piano.









Foundations Piano | Cinematic Piano | Heavyocity


Foundations by Heavyocity combines the soft dynamics of a grand piano, making it an incredible cinematic tool. Make great music with this virtual instrument.



heavyocity.com


----------



## berto

Leslie Fuller said:


> Heavyocity have just announced a free cinematic piano library called: Foundations Piano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foundations Piano | Cinematic Piano | Heavyocity
> 
> 
> Foundations by Heavyocity combines the soft dynamics of a grand piano, making it an incredible cinematic tool. Make great music with this virtual instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> heavyocity.com


and it is on the free Kontakt Player... very generous of them, not only the work power, the time and effort, but the money to NI that they won't recoup just to get us some nice free instrument... applause!!!


----------



## TomislavEP

Leslie Fuller said:


> Heavyocity have just announced a free cinematic piano library called: Foundations Piano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foundations Piano | Cinematic Piano | Heavyocity
> 
> 
> Foundations by Heavyocity combines the soft dynamics of a grand piano, making it an incredible cinematic tool. Make great music with this virtual instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> heavyocity.com


Will definitely check out this one! Not that I'm desperately missing anything in the piano department, but it's always nice to see the quality and polished free release such as this.


----------



## A3D2

Hi everyone!

I'm sharing a free kontakt instrument I made called Infinite Tape Glockenspiel.
It is a very lo-fi dusty remnant of what once sounded like a glockenspiel






You can download it on my Pianobook-page over here:





Infinite Tape Glockenspiel – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





Hope you enjoy it!

Cheers,

A3D2


----------



## Poirot45

Performance Samples' Solo Violin legato freebie has been re-released!
Those who downloaded this gem the first time will know how much of a must-have it is 🙏






Solo Violin Legato – Performance Samples







www.performancesamples.com


----------



## TomislavEP

Here is a fun Kontakt-based synth that has recently appeared on Pianobook:





__





Simple 8 – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





It features three simple sound sources sampled from ARP2600 and a very intuitive GUI that simply begs you to try to fiddle with the controls and make your own presets from scratch. Even those who are not into more in-depth synth programming will probably find this easy and intuitive to use.

Also, check out an interesting designer piano library by the same developer here:





__





Midnight Upright – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





P.S. Both libraries require a full version of Kontakt 6.


----------



## BillBk

Poirot45 said:


> Performance Samples' Solo Violin legato freebie has been re-released!
> Those who downloaded this gem the first time will know how much of a must-have it is 🙏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solo Violin Legato – Performance Samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.performancesamples.com


Is this re-release the exact same library as the initial release, or are there any updates?


----------



## evilantal

BillBk said:


> Is this re-release the exact same library as the initial release, or are there any updates?


Jasper confirmed on Facebook that it's the exact same library


----------



## TomislavEP

Jon Meyer has recently released a pretty detailed harmonium library. See here:









HARMONIUM


REQUIRES THE FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 5.8+ (will not work in the free Kontakt Player) A sample of my friend Grant Pittman's Harmonium. 3 velocity layers. Dynamics and release controls on the front panel.




jonmeyer.selz.com





You need to go through a checkout process to get this. Also, requires Kontakt 5.8 or higher.

As an alternative, you can also find a harmonium library at Pianobook, called "Harmonium Van Dijk" (or something like that).


----------



## doctoremmet

Came across this one:





__





D.I.D. CHOI - Clarinet (Longs) | didc







www.didchoi.com


----------



## Nami Audio

Hey everyone!
Here is another free piano library for you 








Midnight Upright


12 snapshots and 2 multi instruments patches 86 samples at 48kHz, 24bit Only 356.5 Mo of disk space needed Full version of KONTAKT 6.6.1 or higher needed Download the User Manual




namiaudio.com







Hope you'll like it!
Alex


----------



## Bemused

Here's something peculiar from Cinematique Instruments https://cinematique-instruments.com/pages_instr/page_mociula.php#frame
Mociula for Kontakt 5+. It looks modular but isn't. Experimentation required.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Bemused said:


> Here's something peculiar from Cinematique Instruments https://cinematique-instruments.com/pages_instr/page_mociula.php#frame
> Mociula for Kontakt 5+. It looks modular but isn't. Experimentation required.



It looks great, I'll definitely check this out. It looks like it could sound quite raw if desired.


----------



## TomislavEP

Bemused said:


> Here's something peculiar from Cinematique Instruments https://cinematique-instruments.com/pages_instr/page_mociula.php#frame
> Mociula for Kontakt 5+. It looks modular but isn't. Experimentation required.


Interesting. Will check this out. I've been following the free Klang series from the beginning; this seems like a new chapter of sorts.


----------



## TomislavEP

New Spitfire Labs instrument is out:









LABS LABS Micah's Choir


<p>During the pandemic, cinematic pop quartet <a href="https://www.sonsofserendip.com/" rel="noopener noreferrer" target="_blank">Sons of Serendip</a> found themselves unable to perform. Turning their talents to sampling, lead arranger Cordaro Rodriguez and vocalist Micah Christian recorded a...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





For those following Pianobook more closely, this amazing library needs no introduction. I've used the Kontakt version in several of my tracks, but going to check this one out as well to see are there any changes or additions.


----------



## eakwarren

TomislavEP said:


> going to check this one out as well to see are there any changes or additions.


Please keep us posted. If it's the same content, I'd prefer to keep the Kontakt version.


----------



## wherethehellwasi

TomislavEP said:


> Interesting. Will check this out. I've been following the free Klang series from the beginning; this seems like a new chapter of sorts.


Or perhaps an old chapter. I noticed the blurb on the page mentioned "we have decided to offer this little fancy series for free from the end of January", and wondered why there wasn't any buzz about it a couple of months ago.

The date of the YT walkthrough video and the copyright in the module manuals sorted it out: it appears Mociula was introduced in 2017. I'm not sure why/how it's resurfaced, but it does look pretty interesting!


----------



## Bee_Abney

wherethehellwasi said:


> Or perhaps an old chapter. I noticed the blurb on the page mentioned "we have decided to offer this little fancy series for free from the end of January", and wondered why there wasn't any buzz about it a couple of months ago.
> 
> The date of the YT walkthrough video and the copyright in the module manuals sorted it out: it appears Mociula was introduced in 2017. I'm not sure why/how it's resurfaced, but it does look pretty interesting!


The audio demo on the site is pretty promising. As they used to be commercial products, I'm not surprised that they go back as far as 2017. Maybe Deal Compressor or the like can get the word out; Don Bodin has covered Klang plenty of times.

I hope I'll get time to try them tomorrow.


----------



## TomislavEP

eakwarren said:


> Please keep us posted. If it's the same content, I'd prefer to keep the Kontakt version.


Will do! I will certainly keep the Kontakt version, but sometimes they add some additional sound design patches in the LABS version of the library.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Bemused said:


> Here's something peculiar from Cinematique Instruments https://cinematique-instruments.com/pages_instr/page_mociula.php#frame
> Mociula for Kontakt 5+. It looks modular but isn't. Experimentation required.


I've had a quick play with these. The switches look minuscule on the GUIs, but do check for them as they are important. A couple of samples were missing from the Tape instrument. There aren't the greatest range of options and settings. Other than that, these are fantastic. They sound absolutely amazing and they are fun to use. No surprise there, Cinematique Instruments always have terrific sound design.

If you have any interest in adding some modular synth sounds to your music, these Kontakt instruments are well worth trying as they're sound is very compelling and it can be tweaked.


----------



## Bemused

Exactly my experience as well. Gosh some of those switches are small. But was able to get something going that made me persevere.


----------



## Bee_Abney

This is a little improvised then layered piece I made with Cinematique's (now free) Mociula to give a sense of some of the sounds available.


----------



## DSmolken

Released this today.









Free: Horse Pulse


Download from GitHub While working on Three Tagelharpas, we also recorded this library of the bass tagelharpa played pizzicato - which is definitely not the main traditional use for any kind of tagelharpa. It was created with repetitive pulses in mind, so there are five different types of...



shop.karoryfer.com





Bass tagelharpa, played pizzicato. Partially inspired by a thread on this forum where somebody was looking for ethnic instruments with plenty of round robins, this has six on the main plucks.


----------



## Klesk

Today I have discovered these free Kontakt instruments (kalimba, cello pizzicato, snaps & claps), they might interest someone:

http://studiolucid.com/downloads/default.asp


----------



## el-bo

Some interesting stuff to be found here:









Fluidshell | en train de créer Software & Hardware design | Patreon


Become a patron of Fluidshell today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




www.patreon.com





Video demos, here:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCghUAQd8TF31KCTxSGNzoKw/videos


----------



## TomislavEP

I've finally installed and briefly tried the LABS version of the "Micah's Choir" so a few impressions.

First and foremost, there are multiple patches available in this version although they all use samples from the original library. However, the LABS version seems to be more texture-oriented rather than as a solo vocal instrument. IMO, the Kontakt version shines here with an amazing blend between the "Reverence" and "Ache" performances. Some of those are present in the LABS version as well, but somehow don't have the same emotional impact in my book. Also, there are several separate Oohs and Aahs suitable for pop productions, and the majestic sounding vocal texture in the style of EWC, LCO Textures, etc.

Even though I prefer the Kontakt version, I will keep this one in my collection too as there are some interesting additions. Of course, for those who don't own Komplete and Kontakt full, this is a no-brainer opportunity to get this beautiful vocal library.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Just to add that Pianobook has a Decent Sampler version of Micah's Choir too, so that version doesn't require a paid sample player either. I don't know how it compares to the Kontakt version, it is half the memory footprint but I'm sure it has all the same samples.


----------



## eakwarren

Mela 2 (and it's predecessor Mela) are synths currently free for MacOS, iPadOS, and iOS. Normally $14.99 & $9.99 respectively. More info in the App Store *https://apps.apple.com/app/id1525355066 (here) *and *here**.*


----------



## Majetone

Hi, I thought I'd pop up my freebie instruments - I put out a free midi & audio loop pack yesterday for this instrument - which whilst that instrument isn't free the loops are. 

There's also bunch of free kontakt (full version) instruments/samples here Drum stuff, tape stuff, weird old keyboard etc etc.:

https://www.majetone.com/freeins

Have a great Wednesday everyone!


----------



## TomislavEP

Just learned about the new freebie from Sonixinema, called "Contemporary Cello".









Contemporary Cello: Freebie


Check out a full patch from our Contemporary Orchestral: Cello demonstrating Warped Sustains textures performed by virtuoso cellist and composer, Danny Keane. It is full of soul, emotion and raw character.




www.sonixinema.com





Judging from the short video, this is all about experimental and rather aggressive sounding cello textures.

Requires a full version of Kontakt.


----------



## eakwarren

*Indie Voices* is free until May 23.


----------



## Bee_Abney

eakwarren said:


> *Indie Voices* is free until May 23.


Wow! That's quite a freebie!

This style of vocal is very useful for pop and not so common. I'll have to try it out, even though this isn't my style of music at all. I bet it could work in other contexts too.


----------



## TomislavEP

eakwarren said:


> *Indie Voices* is free until May 23.


Thanks! I will look into it; it might prove useful. Quality vocal libraries that are also free are generally rare.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> Thanks! I will look into it; it might prove useful. Quality vocal libraries that are also free are generally rare.



It has three NKIs. One is a selection of shouts, male and female. One is a pad made from 'mmm' with a solo voice or scripted double. The third is the main one. 'Woh' spread chromatically across much of the keyboard (two octaves or more), with three velocity layers.
Layer 1: starts the call 'Wa-'
Layer 2: the middle '-o-'
Layer 3: the end '-oh'
Altogether, you can spread 'Wa-o-oh' over multiple notes.

It's a nice idea sounds pretty good.


----------



## donbodin

This weekend Sample Library Review's catching you up on the FREE VSTs, Plugins, Sample Packs and so many great Kontakt instruments that made our radar over the last couple months!

All links neatly organized in the video description.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

donbodin said:


> This weekend Sample Library Review's catching you up on the FREE VSTs, Plugins, Sample Packs and so many great Kontakt instruments that made our radar over the last couple months!
> 
> All links neatly organized in the video description.



When I try to download Feedback choir (following the link to the dropbox download) it says it's been deleted.


----------



## Bemused

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/14339/
In the Reaktor User Library. Cannibella has been updated. Plus an additional new free instrument - Choirbella.


----------



## donbodin

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> When I try to download Feedback choir (following the link to the dropbox download) it says it's been deleted.


It looks like they just deleted the file!
So disappointing thanks for the heads up


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Ethereal Earth for Kontakt Player and bx_oberhausen synth plugin free until April 26th (as well as some mixing/mastering plugins: Black Box Analog Design HG-2, Shadow Hills Mastering Compressor, Ampeg SVT-VR Classic, bx_masterdesk, bx_console Focusrite SC, Neutron Elements):









NI is now part of Soundwide – here’s what’s changing (and what’s not) | Native Instruments Blog


New additions to the team, an advisory board of incredible artists, and more.




blog.native-instruments.com


----------



## AudioLoco

TomislavEP said:


> Just learned about the new freebie from Sonixinema, called "Contemporary Cello".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary Cello: Freebie
> 
> 
> Check out a full patch from our Contemporary Orchestral: Cello demonstrating Warped Sustains textures performed by virtuoso cellist and composer, Danny Keane. It is full of soul, emotion and raw character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sonixinema.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from the short video, this is all about experimental and rather aggressive sounding cello textures.
> 
> Requires a full version of Kontakt.


This is so good! Will keep an eye on this company....


----------



## Bee_Abney

I have actually bought some of those plugins in the last few months. Others longer ago. On the one hand - if only I'd waited! On the other hand - some of these are actually highly desirable, so they are pretty good freebies. Ethereal Earth is well worth downloading if you don't have it already, and bx_oberhausen is a really nice synth. Ampeg SVT-VR Classic is a very nice bass amp sim, with something of a late 90s sound, when a lot of bass guitarists were trying out really big rumbling, but clear, sounds.


----------



## PrimeEagle

Arturia Augmented Strings is free until April 30.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

VSL Fujara flute:

"The fujara is an overtone flute from central Slovakia originally played by shepherds. Living in mountain huts in remote regions far from human settlements south of the Low Tatras, they played these instruments to cope with their solitude, to guide and signal their sheep, and to communicate with each other across the alpine slopes. Their tradition and very special form of shepherd’s music was handed down through generations for hundreds of years. During that time, the fujara grew in length, like a child over time, with the sound becoming richer and deeper.

In the 17th and 18th century the fujara and its sound became a symbol of resistance against the foreign rule of the nobility, and many songs depicted the fight of the serfs against their oppressors."






FUJARA FLUTE - Vienna Symphonic Library


Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Player.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Bee_Abney

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> VSL Fujara flute:
> 
> "The fujara is an overtone flute from central Slovakia originally played by shepherds. Living in mountain huts in remote regions far from human settlements south of the Low Tatras, they played these instruments to cope with their solitude, to guide and signal their sheep, and to communicate with each other across the alpine slopes. Their tradition and very special form of shepherd’s music was handed down through generations for hundreds of years. During that time, the fujara grew in length, like a child over time, with the sound becoming richer and deeper.
> 
> In the 17th and 18th century the fujara and its sound became a symbol of resistance against the foreign rule of the nobility, and many songs depicted the fight of the serfs against their oppressors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUJARA FLUTE - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at



Fantastic! Thank you for posting!


----------



## TomislavEP

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Ethereal Earth for Kontakt Player and bx_oberhausen synth plugin free until April 26th (as well as some mixing/mastering plugins: Black Box Analog Design HG-2, Shadow Hills Mastering Compressor, Ampeg SVT-VR Classic, bx_masterdesk, bx_console Focusrite SC, Neutron Elements):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NI is now part of Soundwide – here’s what’s changing (and what’s not) | Native Instruments Blog
> 
> 
> New additions to the team, an advisory board of incredible artists, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.native-instruments.com


As a Komplete owner I already have "Ethereal Earth"; can definitely recommend grabbing this to anyone using only the Kontakt Player. IIRC, over the past two years or so, NI had a giveaway for four "Play" series titles in total. IMO, their architecture is very intuitive and easy to use for coming up with the sounds of your own, although the sound sources themselves can be a bit "two-dimensional" in nature, similar to some old-school machines. But this is part of the charm, I guess.

Neutron Elements is also a very useful tool; I use the Elements series from IZotope on a daily basis.



PrimeEagle said:


> Arturia Augmented Strings is free until April 30.


Sounds intriguing; will try to check this out, though I reluctantly leave Kontakt and Komplete platforms when it comes to sound libraries.


----------



## Anders Wall

The result of a fun experiment.
The Pheunium was created for piano day 2022.
A free download for Decent sampler and Kontakt 5.0.
They are different in that the Decent Sampler version has two sample sets while the Kontakt version uses its built in distortion effect.





__





lofi Audio Pheunium – lofiaudio.com







lofiaudio.com





Regards,

Anders


----------



## monochrome

Heavyocity Foundations Staccato Strings









Foundations Staccato Strings | Cinematic Strings | Heavyocity


Use cinematic strings in your score! Foundations Staccato Strings by Heavyocity features crisp and rhythmic strings, making it a great tool for composition.



heavyocity.com


----------



## Chromofonic

Free Kontakt library Fast & Fourier using 128 velocity layers (and how to build it).

This video describes my approach to building an experimental library with smooth dynamics, usually associated with physical modelling. I make the instrument available as a download for Kontakt. Links for the instrument in the video's description and here : https://www.stukasaudio.com/free-instruments


----------



## cuttime

monochrome said:


> Heavyocity Foundations Staccato Strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foundations Staccato Strings | Cinematic Strings | Heavyocity
> 
> 
> Use cinematic strings in your score! Foundations Staccato Strings by Heavyocity features crisp and rhythmic strings, making it a great tool for composition.
> 
> 
> 
> heavyocity.com


Kontakt 6.7.1 only. Those stuck at High Sierra S.O.L. NI is the only company I've dealt with so far that has arbitrarily cut off Mac OS 10.13.6.


----------



## eakwarren

@Chromofonic Holy cow! The expressiveness (and performance @25:00) of those 2 samples during the Round Robin Stress TestTM! (One source file really!) 🔥 Well done!🤘


----------



## TomislavEP

monochrome said:


> Heavyocity Foundations Staccato Strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foundations Staccato Strings | Cinematic Strings | Heavyocity
> 
> 
> Use cinematic strings in your score! Foundations Staccato Strings by Heavyocity features crisp and rhythmic strings, making it a great tool for composition.
> 
> 
> 
> heavyocity.com


I've read about the Foundations Piano earlier; haven't realized that there will be a whole series of these!

Although I don't really need these libraries, they are probably amongst the finest freebies you can find these days. Also, having a Kontakt Player compatible library that is also free is a truly generous move.

Times just cannot be better for those just starting to gear up as well as for those trying to go mostly freeware.


----------



## Chromofonic

eakwarren said:


> @Chromofonic Holy cow! The expressiveness (and performance @25:00) of those 2 samples during the Round Robin Stress TestTM! (One source file really!) 🔥 Well done!🤘


 at Round Robin Stress TestTM
Thank you. 
Concerning the number of sample(s): I was surprised too! I find it astonishing that it is possible to get decent results with only a few samples. I have to start questioning the advertisement narrative that "terabytes of samples" are associated with quality and professionalism.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"Soft Imperial

Indulge in the gentle sounds and colors of a magnificent Bösendorfer Imperial. Rather than being dull or muffled, the clear and transparent tones of this beautiful grand piano lend themselves well to a lot of styles, from intimate and sparse arrangements to larger instrumentations.

The instrument was recorded in the tight and controlled ambience of our second studio, the Silent Stage, so that you can place your piano in any acoustic environment. Many different placements and reverberation settings are preconfigured and readily available in the Vienna Synchron Player, with Mixer Presets from a dry player’s perspective, to various reverb lengths, big hall placements and ethereal effects."






SOFT IMPERIAL - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at





VSL, iLok


----------



## Manontroppo

A gentle sounding piano with D#5 and E5 (Midi-Nos.) heavily detuned. Since I'm not Alfred Brendel I can get along with that but it would be nice if someone had a look at it some time.


----------



## TomislavEP

There is a bunch of new instruments released on Pianobook including this one:






woodland piano – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





To my knowledge, this is _the _largest library ever to appear on Pianobook, weighting around 17 GB when installed (almost like some of my orchestral libraries). The piano includes four playing styles: normal, felted, plucked, and muted, all recorded in four dynamic layers. Seven microphones in total were used to record this thing.

Although I'm a Pianobook enthusiast, I definitely prefer submissions that are more compact in size while still having traits of a highly polished product. But this was clearly a big effort to make, so kudos to the developer. Not sure will I keep this one in my extensive virtual pianos collection, but I did record a live piano-only performance of my piece "Carpe diem", featuring "Woodland Piano".


----------



## Klesk

TomislavEP said:


> There is a bunch of new instruments released on Pianobook including this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodland piano – pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, this is _the _largest library ever to appear on Pianobook, weighting around 17 GB when installed (almost like some of my orchestral libraries). The piano includes four playing styles: normal, felted, plucked, and muted, all recorded in four dynamic layers. Seven microphones in total were used to record this thing.
> 
> Although I'm a Pianobook enthusiast, I definitely prefer submissions that are more compact in size while still having traits of a highly polished product. But this was clearly a big effort to make, so kudos to the developer. Not sure will I keep this one in my extensive virtual pianos collection, but I did record a live piano-only performance of my piece "Carpe diem", featuring "Woodland Piano".


It is so big because there are original wave samples included. They are not needed for the instrument and you can delete them to save space. The instrument size then becomes 4.92 GB which is reasonable considering it is 96k / 24 bit.


----------



## grabauf

You can get the version without Wave files here:








woodland piano — ockpii


the woodland piano is a multi-layered and multi-miked instrument with four playable articulations (normal, felt, muted, and plucked) and several release triggers and pedal sounds i am a big fan of pianos that speak with more than just their melodic notes. I’ve enjoyed the works of sigur rós for ma




www.ockpii.com


----------



## Majetone

Hey Everyone, my free drum loops from a couple of weeks ago got some nice feedback, I enjoyed making them, so I thought I'd make some more and make it a weekly thing... I'm thinking I've got 12 drum instruments, so for like the next 12 weeks. 

This time with Kit 3 (Metal Brushes) from my Kensal Clubdate Library. Both Audio (24/48) & Midi

The loops are available here 



Have a great weekend! 

James.


----------



## PrimeEagle

Native Instruments Soundwide plugins are free for the next 4 days or so.


----------



## TomislavEP

The free "Sine Factory" series by OT has been expanded with a ukulele instrument called "Formby". See here:






ORCHESTRAL TOOLS


Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios




www.orchestraltools.com





All the instruments from the series run in a free Sine Player.

Personally, I'm still on the edge about whether to install "Sine Factory" as I already have plenty of other options for most of these instruments, but one can't deny that these all sound fantastic!


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> The free "Sine Factory" series by OT has been expanded with a ukulele instrument called "Formby". See here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORCHESTRAL TOOLS
> 
> 
> Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orchestraltools.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the instruments from the series run in a free Sine Player.
> 
> Personally, I'm still on the edge about whether to install "Sine Factory" as I already have plenty of other options for most of these instruments, but one can't deny that these all sound fantastic!


They do sound good. And if I had nothing else, I would use them and benefit from them. As it is, I have them installed but also never use them. If you are using Sine anyway, as I am, then there are some good instruments there. There is a nice snare in the percussion, for example. But it is generally just much easier to stick with the ones you already know.

I don't have a ukulele, though... And, like all people of good taste, I do all but worship George Formby.



His main instrument was a banjo ukulele, though, rather than a straight-up ukulele.


----------



## eakwarren

VSL’s free *Celestial Strings*

**


----------



## TomislavEP

Just noticed the latest Spitfire Labs instrument:









LABS LABS Cello Moods


<p>A collection of emotive micro-performances from celebrated folk cellist <a href="https://www.aliceallencello.com/about" rel="noopener noreferrer" target="_blank">Alice Allen</a>. Select from one of four ‘moods’ to effortlessly translate each feeling into sound — from spine-chilling tension to...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





From the short video, I'm not sure if this is strictly phrase-based or if it also includes a playable patch or two. It sounds beautiful nonetheless and will be useful as a little spice here and there.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> Just noticed the latest Spitfire Labs instrument:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LABS LABS Cello Moods
> 
> 
> <p>A collection of emotive micro-performances from celebrated folk cellist <a href="https://www.aliceallencello.com/about" rel="noopener noreferrer" target="_blank">Alice Allen</a>. Select from one of four ‘moods’ to effortlessly translate each feeling into sound — from spine-chilling tension to...
> 
> 
> 
> labs.spitfireaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the short video, I'm not sure if this is strictly phrase-based or if it also includes a playable patch or two. It sounds beautiful nonetheless and will be useful as a little spice here and there.


Every articulation is playable. No phrases as such (some 'evolving' through the span of a single note). They are also listed with key signatures. At, I think, 1.7 GB, I don't think it can just be one or two samples per articulation; but the video did mention being sampled whilst playing compositions and improvising techniques. Perhaps she was playing in those keys when the relevant samples were captured. I don't know? Do you think we could get a clear answer from Spitfire about it?

In any case, it sounds genuinely very good. It's a really nice freebie.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Here's a quick try out I had with Cello Moods. All instruments are by Spitfire, although there is only one track of Cello Moods, which has the articulation/patch F# Tension. (The piece itself is in C minor.)


----------



## Anders Wall

Basflöjt is Bass flute in Swedish.
(the ö is similar to the English sound ‘i’ in the word ‘bird)

Wanna hear me babble about a new virtual instrument you can download for free?



This is a virtual representation of the Bass flute I used on the collaboration song for Christian Hensons fiftieth birthday.
I recorded the lowest octave of the flute using an old Neumann U87 microphone.
There are four round robins and three different articulations.
Long, short and a combination patch that uses both the long and the short samples.
The modulation wheel controls the volume of the long notes while velocity controls the volume of the short notes.
I've extended the range of the instrument with one octave up and one down.






Download the instrument @ https://lofiaudio.com

Cheers,
Anders


----------



## TomislavEP

After quite a pause, Cinematique instruments released another free "Klang of the Month" title:






KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne





It is called "Mod 20" and is based on a sound from Korg MS20. Requires a full version of Kontakt like the rest of the series.


----------



## pebble

Naroth Audio posted this in Commercial Announcements but I'll put it here for posterity: they've released *Mood Guitars Lite* for Kontakt. Ecommerce checkout needs an address.

Trailer from the full library:


----------



## grabauf

You can get Lifeline Expanse Lite for free with the following coupon: shd3pymg5f

https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/8019


----------



## Bee_Abney

grabauf said:


> You can get Lifeline Expanse Lite for free with the following coupon: shd3pymg5f
> 
> https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/8019


And I just did, thank you!

I've just tried it out. I didn't expect an all-in-one plugin in to sound so good. The Format section is all very digital, which is okay but, by its nature, rather harsh. The plate reverb, at least, is decent, and the Dirt, Re-Amp and Width sections all do their jobs. It isn't better than the various separate plugins I use to cover this ground, but it is convenient, good, and - right now - free!


----------



## A3D2

A3D2 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm sharing a free kontakt instrument I made called Infinite Tape Glockenspiel.
> It is a very lo-fi dusty remnant of what once sounded like a glockenspiel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download it on my Pianobook-page over here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infinite Tape Glockenspiel – pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> If you like it and get some use out of it, any donations are welcome:
> 
> 
> https://ko-fi.com/adriaanswerts
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> A3D2


I recently released a V2 of my free kontakt instrument:






Infinite Tape Glockenspiel – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk






The GUI now has some useful controls such as: Cutoff, Resonance, Distortion, ADSR

I hope you enjoy them and feel free to support me if you can 


https://ko-fi.com/adriaanswerts


----------



## Bee_Abney

A3D2 said:


> I recently released a V2 of my 2 free kontakt instruments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infinite Tape Glockenspiel – pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/rhythmic-12-tape-keyboard/
> The GUI now has some useful controls such as: Cutoff, Resonance, Distortion, ADSR
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and feel free to support me if you can
> 
> 
> https://ko-fi.com/adriaanswerts


I love the creative approach you take to these instruments. They are very expressive and carry a lot of your own aesthetic and feeling with them.


----------



## monochrome

performance samples solo cello legato






Pacific – Solo Cello Legato – Performance Samples







www.performancesamples.com


----------



## A3D2

Bee_Abney said:


> I love the creative approach you take to these instruments. They are very expressive and carry a lot of your own aesthetic and feeling with them.


Thank you for your kind words, I really appreciate it. Yes, I always try to make my kontakt instruments very personal based on the way I view my life. Having learned to live with my disability has enabled me to see some things differently. It takes more time for me to make things because of it, but the reward is even greater afterwards. So that`s worth it all for me 😃.


----------



## pebble

TomislavEP said:


> Just learned about the new freebie from Sonixinema, called "Contemporary Cello".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary Cello: Freebie
> 
> 
> Check out a full patch from our Contemporary Orchestral: Cello demonstrating Warped Sustains textures performed by virtuoso cellist and composer, Danny Keane. It is full of soul, emotion and raw character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sonixinema.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from the short video, this is all about experimental and rather aggressive sounding cello textures.
> 
> Requires a full version of Kontakt.


There's a Viola now too. It seems to include some shorts and requires full Kontakt.

https://www.sonixinema.com/collections/freebies/products/contemporary-viola-freebie


----------



## Bemused

Cinematique Instruments have a free version of their new Colors available for Kontakt. Scroll to the middle of the page for the download.
https://www.cinematique-instruments.com/pages_instr/inst_colors.php


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

For Kontakt Player:

"Strezov Sampling “Diamond Jazz Trio Freebie” consists of a 3 instruments - Piano, Alto Saxophone and Double bass, distributed in the following 4 patches

Alto Sax Acc Sus Cresc Freebie - experimental patch with a nice forte-piano attack and loopable sustain; after releasing the key, a crescendo is triggered

Alto Sax Leg Flutter Freebie - contains 4 different sustain types and legato transitions

Piano Freebie - upright piano with a classic pop jazz sound

Double Bass Freebie - an upright bass, recorded with true legato intervals, so that when you play a line, you’ll hear a smooth and realistic transition"


----------



## devonmyles

"Strezov Sampling “Diamond Jazz Trio Freebie"









Diamond Jazz Trio


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com





*EDIT:* Sorry, I have just noticed that* @*AnhrithmonGelasma had posted this freebie a little earlier.


----------



## TomislavEP

devonmyles said:


> "Strezov Sampling “Diamond Jazz Trio Freebie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond Jazz Trio
> 
> 
> The online library for premium sound samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.strezov-sampling.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Sorry, I have just noticed that* @*AnhrithmonGelasma had posted this freebie a little earlier.


Seems like fun! Judging from the file size, it doesn't seem to be particularly limited in details although it is in content, of course. Kontakt Player compatibility is another nice touch; kudos in the name of those using the platform.


----------



## el-bo

Free Delay (Yeah, I know...Another effin' delay!). Actually very flexible. Has Duck (Quack!), Diffusion, various different delay modes (incl. Reverse) and different types of distortion. Also has a randomisation feature, but unfortunately no locks and make it a bit too random sometimes. But can't complain:









Deelay Is A FREE Delay Plugin By Sixth Sample


Sixth Sample releases Deelay, a FREE multifunctional delay plugin for macOS and Windows. Deelay is a result of a collaboration between Sixth Sample and Integraudio. It is a versatile delay effect with several processing modes. Right in the center of the GUI is the Delay Time knob (0-1000ms in...




bedroomproducersblog.com


----------



## donbodin

This weekend we are catching you up on the FREE VSTs, Plugins, Sample Packs and so many great Kontakt instruments that made our radar over the last month!


----------



## Bee_Abney

donbodin said:


> This weekend we are catching you up on the FREE VSTs, Plugins, Sample Packs and so many great Kontakt instruments that made our radar over the last month!



The SSD canne take it cap'n!


----------



## TomislavEP

8dio has added a new library to their free line:









Songwriting Guitar


The 8Dio Songwriting Guitar v2 for Kontakt (VST, AU, AAX) features Acoustic and Electric (clean/distorted) guitar strums with all the essential chords needed to sketch down or build an entire song. The library is fully tempo-synced and also includes solo guitar licks.




8dio.com





From what I've read, this is a phrase-based guitar library that also contains pre-recorded licks. Runs in a full version of Kontakt 5.8.1 and above.


----------



## parapentep70

TomislavEP said:


> 8dio has added a new library to their free line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Songwriting Guitar
> 
> 
> The 8Dio Songwriting Guitar v2 for Kontakt (VST, AU, AAX) features Acoustic and Electric (clean/distorted) guitar strums with all the essential chords needed to sketch down or build an entire song. The library is fully tempo-synced and also includes solo guitar licks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8dio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, this is a phrase-based guitar library that also contains pre-recorded licks. Runs in a full version of Kontakt 5.8.1 and above.


I think this V2 was available in May 2021 or before. I checked before downloading that mine is "this" V2.


----------



## PrimeEagle

Rast Sound has a free Chinese Hulusi Flute.


----------



## PrimeEagle

VSL added a new free instrument, Violin Runs.


----------



## Bee_Abney

PrimeEagle said:


> Rast Sound has a free Chinese Hulusi Flute.


Marvellous! And I'm sure the Vienna Violin Runs will be great quality.


----------



## TomislavEP

The newest Spitfire Labs instrument is out:









LABS LABS Harmonic Flights


<p>Double bass harmonics pitch-shifted and processed to create deeply atmospheric string textures. Bold and beguiling in equal measure, these gritty, evolving sounds will add effortless movement and realism to your compositions. A collaboration with Pianobook contributor Sage Reynolds. </p>



labs.spitfireaudio.com





This is yet another one of Pianobook instruments adopted into the Labs program. I assume that there are some additional patches not included in the Kontakt version here, as it's usually the case.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> The newest Spitfire Labs instrument is out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LABS LABS Harmonic Flights
> 
> 
> <p>Double bass harmonics pitch-shifted and processed to create deeply atmospheric string textures. Bold and beguiling in equal measure, these gritty, evolving sounds will add effortless movement and realism to your compositions. A collaboration with Pianobook contributor Sage Reynolds. </p>
> 
> 
> 
> labs.spitfireaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another one of Pianobook instruments adopted into the Labs program. I assume that there are some additional patches not included in the Kontakt version here, as it's usually the case.


There are six patches in the Labs version. All are somewhat 'sound designy', which I'm okay with. It's not bad at all, really; but it isn't a hugely versatile tool. On the other hand, these are textural patches; and so it can be used in a lot of kinds of music. I liked the patch 'The Machine' best. The sound seems to vary between different keys - not greatly, but by more than just tuning.


----------



## Bemused

Bee_Abney said:


> There are six patches in the Labs version. All are somewhat 'sound designy', which I'm okay with. It's not bad at all, really; but it isn't a hugely versatile tool. On the other hand, these are textural patches; and so it can be used in a lot of kinds of music. I liked the patch 'The Machine' best. The sound seems to vary between different keys - not greatly, but by more than just tuning.


This is a demo I made for Pianobook for the original Kontakt/Decent Sampler version. Agree that there were limitations and some inconsistencies. Hopefully better in the LABS version.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Bemused said:


> This is a demo I made for Pianobook for the original Kontakt/Decent Sampler version. Agree that there were limitations and some inconsistencies. Hopefully better in the LABS version.



That's beautiful. I found it moving, actually. Thank you.


----------



## Bemused

Bee_Abney said:


> That's beautiful. I found it moving, actually. Thank you.


Thank you so much Bee. I appreciate that. x


----------



## TomislavEP

Another freebie from Sonixinema - a free version of their "Brute Flute" library:









Brute Flute - Freebie


Try a full patch from our Contrabass Flute library, for free! A first in cinematic sampling, Brute Flute is a Contrabass Flute library like no other. Recorded in exceptional detail and capturing a range of cinematic textures, harmonic embellishments, explosive articulations and an expressive...



www.sonixinema.com





I'm not familiar with the full version so I'm not sure how limited this is in comparison. Apparently, it does include a full playable patch.

This library works in a full version of Kontakt only.


----------



## PrimeEagle

Five free sound effect generators for Reaktor.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"VSL Harp Glissandos

This free instrument provides a wide variety of harp glissandos, perfectly organized in the Synchron Player’s patch structure, and its plentiful variations are easily accessible across the keyboard. The glissandos are available in all 12 major and minor scales, played upwards and downwards. What’s more, you may choose between slow, medium and fast glissandos played over the full range of the instrument, or just in the low range, mid range or high range."





__





HARP GLISSANDOS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Free instrument for the Vienna Symphonic Library's Synchron Player.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## PrimeEagle

Audiolatry has a free lo-fi Mellotron instrument.


----------



## el-bo

ValhallaDSP have updated their 'SuperMassive' plugin to version 2.0. Two new algo's added. Not sure what else.









Valhalla Super Massive - Valhalla DSP


Make some space. ValhallaSupermassive has been designed from the ground up for MASSIVE delays and reverbs. Get ready for luscious clouds of reverb, otherworldly delays, and swelling waves of feedback unlike any you’ve heard before. Supermassive has 18 out-of-this-world reverb/delay modes...




valhalladsp.com


----------



## el-bo

New version of TAL- Reverb!






TAL Software


TAL VST, AU, Audio Unit, AAX plug-ins for OSX and Windows




tal-software.com


----------



## TomislavEP

el-bo said:


> ValhallaDSP have updated their 'SuperMassive' plugin to version 2.0. Two new algo's added. Not sure what else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valhalla Super Massive - Valhalla DSP
> 
> 
> Make some space. ValhallaSupermassive has been designed from the ground up for MASSIVE delays and reverbs. Get ready for luscious clouds of reverb, otherworldly delays, and swelling waves of feedback unlike any you’ve heard before. Supermassive has 18 out-of-this-world reverb/delay modes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valhalladsp.com


This is great! IMO, one of _the_ best and most useful plugins out there.


----------



## Bemused

Rob Papen has released a free Panner https://www.robpapen.com/RP-PAN.html
A direct download - no basket, signing in etc


----------



## el-bo

TomislavEP said:


> This is great! IMO, one of _the_ best and most useful plugins out there.


Indeed! And despite being free, it’s being regularly maintained and updated. Truly a Golden Age for musicians. A veritable embarrassment of riches. Kids these days don't know they’re born.

When I were a lad…


----------



## TomislavEP

el-bo said:


> Indeed! And despite being free, it’s being regularly maintained and updated. Truly a Golden Age for musicians. A veritable embarrassment of riches. Kids these days don't know they’re born.
> 
> When I were a lad…



Much agreed! This is one of the rare positive facts nowadays.


----------



## AudioLoco

PrimeEagle said:


> Audiolatry has a free lo-fi Mellotron instrument.


The download link doesn't work for me, any luck folks?
I'm a sucker for more mellotron!


----------



## Markrs

AudioLoco said:


> The download link doesn't work for me, any luck folks?
> I'm a sucker for more mellotron!


Worked fine for me just now. 

Follow the Gunroad link:





On that page put in $1 and click "I want this" then on the following page add the discount code: FREE






This then doesn't ask for any payment details, you just need to add in an email address.


----------



## AudioLoco

Markrs said:


> Worked fine for me just now.
> 
> Follow the Gunroad link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that page put in $1 and click "I want this" then on the following page add the discount code: FREE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This then doesn't ask for any payment details, you just need to add in an email address.


Thanks mate, appreciate that  , unfortunately the page closes everytime I try to click on it, tried with two different browsers.....


----------



## xepocal

I've had that happen with Gumroad links before, turning off adblock seems to fix it.


----------



## Maximilian Moll

Turkish style darbuka for free! (Full Kontakt)
Hope you enjoy it!

https://maxx-mcgee.com/freebies/


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

My Bricasti M7 impulse response files are back online:






Bricasti M7 impulse response files - Samplicity


Download Our highly acclaimed, free impulse response file library (2009 version) from […]




samplicity.com





Cheers


----------



## Bee_Abney

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> My Bricasti M7 impulse response files are back online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bricasti M7 impulse response files - Samplicity
> 
> 
> Download Our highly acclaimed, free impulse response file library (2009 version) from […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samplicity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thank you!


----------



## GregSilver

Markrs said:


> Follow the Gunroad link


I am scared!!! 🔫


----------



## Markrs

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> My Bricasti M7 impulse response files are back online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bricasti M7 impulse response files - Samplicity
> 
> 
> Download Our highly acclaimed, free impulse response file library (2009 version) from […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samplicity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. I previously got these via the Wayback machine, which was always a bit fiddly to do, so great to see them back on your website!


----------



## monochrome

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> My Bricasti M7 impulse response files are back online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bricasti M7 impulse response files - Samplicity
> 
> 
> Download Our highly acclaimed, free impulse response file library (2009 version) from […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samplicity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


thank you!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"MODO BASS 2 CS is IK’s new FREE version and includes one of the world’s most popular basses, the ‘60s P-Bass."






IK Multimedia. Musicians First


IK Multimedia. Musicians First




www.ikmultimedia.com





(Physically modeled bass guitar)


----------



## monochrome

dunno if this has been posted but pettinhouse has a free fingered patch demo of the acoustic guitar library and some others (full kontakt)









GUITAR BASS & DRUM SAMPLE LIBRARIES FOR KONTAKT






www.pettinhouse.com


----------



## monochrome

monochrome said:


> dunno if this has been posted but pettinhouse has a free fingered patch demo of the acoustic guitar library and some others (full kontakt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUITAR BASS & DRUM SAMPLE LIBRARIES FOR KONTAKT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pettinhouse.com


actually all of the instruments there sound insanely good


----------



## TomislavEP

monochrome said:


> actually all of the instruments there sound insanely good


I seem to recall reading that this developer made a number of sounds found in the Kontakt Factory Library.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"Arturia Analog Lab Intro - ... free for a limited time

Analog Lab Intro gives you access to the most iconic synth and keyboard sounds of all time, taken from 28 expertly-crafted V Collection instrument emulations. From analog synthesizers to revolutionary digital workstations, these are the sounds that made history."

Its curated library features 500 of the best vintage & modern presets, designed to breathe new life into your mix with the much-loved sounds of faithfully-remade classics. Analog Lab Intro’s presets are designed by world-class producers, keyboardists, and sound designers."









Audio Plugin Deals Free Audio Production Plugins


Audio Plugin Deals hosts periodic free deals from award winning audio production plugin developers. Subscribe here to get notified about the next free deal.




audioplugin.deals


----------



## PrimeEagle

Free demo patches for Spitfire Audio Kepler Orchestra.


----------



## Flyo

PrimeEagle said:


> Free demo patches for Spitfire Audio Kepler Orchestra.


How


----------



## PrimeEagle

Flyo said:


> How


Scroll down to the bottom of the page.


----------



## Markrs

MODO Bass 2 Custom Shop. This comes with a free physically modelled P Bass with no limitations that you often get with free bass instruments (you can't go fretless though).






MODO BASS 2


MODO BASS 2 is the expanded edition of IK’s industry-first physically modeled bass virtual instrument, adding 8 new basses, including new fretless and upright options, a new patterns section with tons of new grooves, advanced performance controls and more ways to enter the MODO BASS world.




www.ikmultimedia.com


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just learned about the latest free "Klang of the Month" instrument called "Toy Piano":






KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne





It captures both a toy piano and toy glockenspiel with a Klang twist. It is possible that this is out for some time now; haven't checked before.

All the instruments from the Klang series require a full version of Kontakt.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> I've just learned about the latest free "Klang of the Month" instrument called "Toy Piano":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klang.cologne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It captures both a toy piano and toy glockenspiel with a Klang twist. It is possible that this is out for some time now; haven't checked before.
> 
> All the instruments from the Klang series require a full version of Kontakt.


I think this one is new, so thanks for posting it. You might be thinking of the Alto Glockenspiel.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Spitfire Hauschka Composer Toolkit---free Kontakt patches.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/hauschka-composer-toolkit-free-demo-patches/


----------



## Bemused

Well there's a biggy up on Pianobook. Global Swarm - a community collab in both Kontakt and Decent Sampler. It's quite abstract (as you may expect) and should work as a bed once you find that spot that fits. So a bit of experimentation required. But there are enough controls to do so.
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/global-swarm/


----------



## Bee_Abney

Bemused said:


> Well there's a biggy up on Pianobook. Global Swarm - a community collab in both Kontakt and Decent Sampler. It's quite abstract (as you may expect) and should work as a bed once you find that spot that fits. So a bit of experimentation required. But there are enough controls to do so.
> https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/global-swarm/


I saw this on Christian Henson's latest Pianobook video. I think it could be usable; but it sounded quite poor to me. Hopefully I was just in a bad mood.

I was in a bad mood because Henson had been talking about donations on Pianobook (which is a move from freeware to voluntary donationware) and also emphasising the importance of rating libraries. He said that these ratings should help those new to sampling.

Hopefully I'm wrong, but to me ratings seems like a way of burying the work of inexperienced samplers beneath the high ratings for those who are basically working at a professional level. It also looks to me like it will bury the weirdest and slightest stuff; which is what most appealed to me about Pianobook. The 'I could only get one sample of a dying goat, but I've spread it over the keyboard, see what you think?' sorts of contributions.

I know that some people would rather just find the 'best' and most 'useful' libraries easily. This is completely understandable. And tipping seems nice, in a way. They've given you something you like, so why not pay a little.

It makes me uncomfortable, though. Maybe I just don't like change.


----------



## Bemused

Bee_Abney said:


> I saw this on Christian Henson's latest Pianobook video. I think it could be usable; but it sounded quite poor to me. Hopefully I was just in a bad mood.
> 
> I was in a bad mood because Henson had been talking about donations on Pianobook (which is a move from freeware to voluntary donationware) and also emphasising the importance of rating libraries. He said that these ratings should help those new to sampling.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong, but to me ratings seems like a way of burying the work of inexperienced samplers beneath the high ratings for those who are basically working at a professional level. It also looks to me like it will bury the weirdest and slightest stuff; which is what most appealed to me about Pianobook. The 'I could only get one sample of a dying goat, but I've spread it over the keyboard, see what you think?' sorts of contributions.
> 
> I know that some people would rather just find the 'best' and most 'useful' libraries easily. This is completely understandable. And tipping seems nice, in a way. They've given you something you like, so why not pay a little.
> 
> It makes me uncomfortable, though. Maybe I just don't like change.


My sentiments too. I would be happy to "tip" if I can. But as you say it is likely to miss the obscure, off-the wall, well intentioned effort. Maybe the paid element mentioned by CH was a means to cover the likely now higher running costs of this free service (site. downloading, etc). I hope I'm not being too cynical here. And I do feel the attention has moved to a group of highly capable producers who are providing polished near professional instruments. More Goats I say......


----------



## Bee_Abney

GOATs! Very clever; if only I'd have thought of that! Good points also about running costs.

When developers say that things are free, but please donate, that really puts me off. I'll only come back to it when I'm prepared to buy it (donate for it). Tipping isn't quite at that level though. It works more as saying thank you with a gift of money.

Still, if I ever did someone a favour and they offered me money in return, I'd feel very uncomfortable about it. So tipping is still a step towards donationware, in my view.


----------



## Bemused

Again, agree with you. Under the current system (as I understand it) any tip given goes directly to the creator. And is not a condition for download. However should this become a condition of downloading. Or into a pot for distribution by PB. Then it changes for me the fundamental of what PB was about.


----------



## Manuel Cervera

Bee_Abney said:


> I saw this on Christian Henson's latest Pianobook video. I think it could be usable; but it sounded quite poor to me. Hopefully I was just in a bad mood.
> 
> I was in a bad mood because Henson had been talking about donations on Pianobook (which is a move from freeware to voluntary donationware) and also emphasising the importance of rating libraries. He said that these ratings should help those new to sampling.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong, but to me ratings seems like a way of burying the work of inexperienced samplers beneath the high ratings for those who are basically working at a professional level. It also looks to me like it will bury the weirdest and slightest stuff; which is what most appealed to me about Pianobook. The 'I could only get one sample of a dying goat, but I've spread it over the keyboard, see what you think?' sorts of contributions.
> 
> I know that some people would rather just find the 'best' and most 'useful' libraries easily. This is completely understandable. And tipping seems nice, in a way. They've given you something you like, so why not pay a little.
> 
> It makes me uncomfortable, though. Maybe I just don't like change.


Please don't let this happen.


----------



## BillBk

Bemused said:


> Again, agree with you. Under the current system (as I understand it) any tip given goes directly to the creator. And is not a condition for download. However should this become a condition of downloading. Or into a pot for distribution by PB. Then it changes for me the fundamental of what PB was about.


Jeeze, Way too much paranoia. From the start I have tended to watch the site religiously and download everything, try it out and then decide if I want to keep it, so missing a Goats hasn't a problem (but the intention of the rating system makes perfect sense). I think the tipping is great as it can actually make a difference to someone just starting out and may give them that extra nudge to keep at it. I also can't imagine Christian changing to all pay at this point - goes against his whole philosophy for PB (and there'd be nothing in it for him). Everyone should lighten up, stop looking for the worst, and just enjoy this wonderful gift.........in fact, the proper response would be "thank you Christian for creating this truly amazing forum, and congratulations on hitting 1000+ libraries. Very cool. Full Stop."..........And if a FREE patch sounded "quite poor to me", don't use it.


----------



## TomislavEP

Bee_Abney said:


> Hopefully I'm wrong, but to me ratings seems like a way of burying the work of inexperienced samplers beneath the high ratings for those who are basically working at a professional level. It also looks to me like it will bury the weirdest and slightest stuff; which is what most appealed to me about Pianobook. The 'I could only get one sample of a dying goat, but I've spread it over the keyboard, see what you think?' sorts of contributions.


The ability to get both "the voice of the dying goat" and something that could potentially cost 50$ or more for free is what Pianobook is really all about (and should remain, from my point of view).


----------



## Technostica

I just woke up after dreaming about a sample library titled:
“Men who stare at other men staring at goats”.

It’s a library based around audio recordings of men watching the film “The Men Who Stare at Goats”.
I envisage multiple round robins of popcorn being eaten, fart legatos and bump swarms, along with a liberal sprinkling of jokes that are only bearable due to excessive granular processing.









The Men Who Stare at Goats (2009) - IMDb


The Men Who Stare at Goats: Directed by Grant Heslov. With George Clooney, Ewan McGregor, Jeff Bridges, Kevin Spacey. A reporter in Iraq might just have the story of a lifetime when he meets Lyn Cassady, a guy who claims to be a former member of the U.S. Army's New Earth Army, a unit that...




www.imdb.com


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"BLEASS Monolit ... The Free Synth With An Expensive Sound ... rich analogue sound and intuitive ease-of-use ... creative expressiveness ... compact, efficient, mono-synth tailor-made for creating thunderous basses, searing leads, sparkling arpeggios and other-worldly SFX."









BLEASS Monolit | BLEASS


Sculpt any synth sound, add depth and bite to drums, or explore new sonic territory with BLEASS Filter Plugin (VST3 / AU) for Desktop & iOS




www.bleass.com





Also has an iOS version:



https://apple.co/3zPSHn6


----------



## TomislavEP

Jon Meyer has released another of his free "Prototype Series" libraries for Kontakt:









CHRISTMAS PERC


Requires FULL (Paid) Version of Kontakt 6 or Decent Sampler. A small collection of Christmas percussion samples. 3 velocity layers and 3 round robins.




jonmeyer.selz.com





Although the season is still far away, this is a nice little collection of Christmas-sounding percussion with plenty of detail. Works in a full version of Kontakt or in a free Decent Sampler plugin.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> Jon Meyer has released another of his free "Prototype Series" libraries for Kontakt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRISTMAS PERC
> 
> 
> Requires FULL (Paid) Version of Kontakt 6 or Decent Sampler. A small collection of Christmas percussion samples. 3 velocity layers and 3 round robins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonmeyer.selz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the season is still far away, this is a nice little collection of Christmas-sounding percussion with plenty of detail. Works in a full version of Kontakt or in a free Decent Sampler plugin.


Just what I need to cheer me up! It should be great!


----------



## Chromofonic

Although this is technically not a sample library, it's still a freebie where you can drag and drop your own samples. It works in the full version of Kontakt. It will also work in the free Kontakt Player for 15 minutes (it then requires restarting). However, within those 15 minutes, one could resample the resulting audio. Peace


----------



## Chromofonic

Bee_Abney said:


> I saw this on Christian Henson's latest Pianobook video. I think it could be usable; but it sounded quite poor to me. Hopefully I was just in a bad mood.
> 
> I was in a bad mood because Henson had been talking about donations on Pianobook (which is a move from freeware to voluntary donationware) and also emphasising the importance of rating libraries. He said that these ratings should help those new to sampling.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong, but to me ratings seems like a way of burying the work of inexperienced samplers beneath the high ratings for those who are basically working at a professional level. It also looks to me like it will bury the weirdest and slightest stuff; which is what most appealed to me about Pianobook. The 'I could only get one sample of a dying goat, but I've spread it over the keyboard, see what you think?' sorts of contributions.
> 
> I know that some people would rather just find the 'best' and most 'useful' libraries easily. This is completely understandable. And tipping seems nice, in a way. They've given you something you like, so why not pay a little.
> 
> It makes me uncomfortable, though. Maybe I just don't like change.


Perhaps my opinion about Pianobook is not the most popular (and it's alright).
I love the concept. I hate the execution.
This was my comment on that Christian Henson video announcing "tipping":


----------



## Bee_Abney

Chromofonic said:


> Perhaps my opinion about Pianobook is not the most popular (and it's alright).
> I love the concept. I hate the execution.
> This was my comment on that Christian Henson video announcing "tipping":


I think your satirical imitation of Spitfire-speak might just alienate Henson from your genuinely well-meaning call for his retirement from the company.

But also, yeah. I don't doubt his good motives, or the commercial advantages to him of acting on them.


----------



## doctoremmet

New free nylon guitar sample from @Heavyocity Media


----------



## BillBk

Chromofonic said:


> Perhaps my opinion about Pianobook is not the most popular (and it's alright).
> I love the concept. I hate the execution.
> This was my comment on that Christian Henson video announcing "tipping":


You are correct. Your opinion is not the most popular........and what is the purpose of your whining? if you don't like it (or appreciate it), then don't use it. Feel free to do the work of setting up your own public resource (we'll wait with bated breath)........Jesus, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## BillBk

Bee_Abney said:


> I think your satirical imitation of Spitfire-speak might just alienate Henson from your genuinely well-meaning call for his retirement from the company.
> 
> But also, yeah. I don't doubt his good motives, or the commercial advantages to him of acting on them.


_"your genuinely well-meaning call for his retirement from the company."_..............You and Chromophonic obviously need a nice vacation to dissipate your bitterness and resentment. I mean Really. Did Christian egg your house or something? You two must be the life of a birthday party.


----------



## Bee_Abney

BillBk said:


> _"your genuinely well-meaning call for his retirement from the company."_..............You and Chromophonic obviously need a nice vacation to dissipate your bitterness and resentment. I mean Really. Did Christian egg your house or something? You two must be the life of a birthday party.


My ironic tone might not have been clear enough. My fault.


----------



## Bee_Abney

BillBk said:


> You are correct. Your opinion is not the most popular........and what is the purpose of your whining? if you don't like it (or appreciate it), then don't use it. Feel free to do the work of setting up your own public resource (we'll wait with bated breath)........Jesus, no good deed goes unpunished.


Actually Chromofonic has been making excellent videos to help people make their own sample instruments. I've found them extremely helpful.

They also have the same satirical tone as his comment to Henson, so they might not appeal to everyone.


----------



## wahey73

doctoremmet said:


> New free nylon guitar sample from @Heavyocity Media



Sounds quite interesting and has the same features as the other two Foundations libraries (Piano and Staccato Strings). In this video I play through the various presets: https://vi-control.net/community/th...first-playthrough-the-various-presets.126926/


----------



## BillBk

Bee_Abney said:


> Actually Chromofonic has been making excellent videos to help people make their own sample instruments. I've found them extremely helpful.
> 
> They also have the same satirical tone as his comment to Henson, so they might not appeal to everyone.


And I applaud his making those videos. I just don't understand the need to trash others (Christian in this case) who have given an enormous amount of free content (LABs, Pianobook) to the community. Appreciation is not a zero sum game. We have enough division and stress (at least here in the US) without the music community (especially the music community) sinking to such actions. Can we all stop looking gift horses in the mouth, and instead, just say "thanks".


----------



## Bee_Abney

BillBk said:


> And I applaud his making those videos. I just don't understand the need to trash others (Christian in this case) who have given an enormous amount of free content (LABs, Pianobook) to the community. Appreciation is not a zero sum game. We have enough division and stress (at least here in the US) without the music community (especially the music community) sinking to such actions.


Yes, I agree up to a point. Hence my criticism of Chromofonic's disingenuous Youtube post; but, due to my failure at irony, obviously it didn't come across that way! Hopefully, Chromofonic would have taken it in the spirit of gentle, humorous criticism in which I intended it. But I have no problems with Chromofonic's criticisms of Pianobook and the way it has been executed. And one need not appreciate everything that anyone does, nor refrain from criticising moves that one thinks (if one does) are negative. I think that critique and debate are a sign of health and are the route to progress. But I was always rather optimistic about that sort of thing.

I've expressed reservations myself about Pianobook. I'd have loved to get involved in it once I thought I had anything good enough to share. But the ranking and tipping means that I'm very unlikely to want to join in now. But these are reservations; I'm not sure what is the better route.

But anyway, back to the topic of the thread; I should download Chomo's plugin and try it out and see what it does! Not to mention the new free Heavyocity nylon guitar. That's lots to celebrate and appreciate, so I'm only too happy to applaud your positivity on that score!


----------



## BillBk

Bee_Abney said:


> Yes, I agree up to a point. Hence my criticism of Chromofonic's disingenuous Youtube post; but, due to my failure at irony, obviously it didn't come across that way! Hopefully, Chromofonic would have taken it in the spirit of gentle, humorous criticism in which I intended it. But I have no problems with Chromofonic's criticisms of Pianobook and the way it has been executed. And one need not appreciate everything that anyone does, nor refrain from criticising moves that one thinks (if one does) are negative. I think that critique and debate are a sign of health and are the route to progress. But I was always rather optimistic about that sort of thing.
> 
> I've expressed reservations myself about Pianobook. I'd have loved to get involved in it once I thought I had anything good enough to share. But the ranking and tipping means that I'm very unlikely to want to join in now. But these are reservations; I'm not sure what is the better route.
> 
> But anyway, back to the topic of the thread; I should download Chomo's plugin and try it out and see what it does! Not to mention the new free Heavyocity nylon guitar. That's lots to celebrate and appreciate, so I'm only too happy to applaud your positivity on that score!


Sorry for misreading your irony. I still would like to have ONE FORUM that isn't filled with depressing negativity, especially when that "criticism" adds nothing to discussion (well, besides "MY method is Good, Christian's and David's are BAD"). Maybe it's my fault that I'm spending too much time on the Washington Post site, but I'd like to hope that music and the discussion of music might be a respite from the tragedy occurring around us, but no, I guess we have to turn this site into a forum of division too *sigh* All I know is that I have a hard drive full of usable free instruments that I got from Spitfire, Pianobook (I happen to Love how it's set up) and DecentSamples. I wish all companies acted like them.


----------



## Bee_Abney

BillBk said:


> Sorry for misreading your irony. I still would like to have ONE FORUM that isn't filled with depressing negativity, especially when that "criticism" adds nothing to discussion (well, besides "MY method is Good, Christian's and David's are BAD"). Maybe it's my fault that I'm spending too much time on the Washington Post site, but I'd like to hope that music and the discussion of music might be a respite from the tragedy occurring around us, but no, I guess we have to turn this site into a forum of division too *sigh* All I know is that I have a hard drive full of usable free instruments that I got from Spitfire, Pianobook (I happen to Love how it's set up) and DecentSamples. I wish all companies acted like them.


There's no need to apologise for not working out what I was trying to say. That's the danger of irony! The responsibility is entirely on me for making use of it! So I'm sorry about that. I just thought that it would be a more humorous way of making the point in a way that might amuse Chromofonic, since I owe him a considerable debt of gratitude for all the work he contributes to help the community. Just as I'm grateful to Henson for Pianobook and much more besides.

I think maybe this all caught you when you were down about divisions in society, and the paucity of basic decencies.

People can get grumpy on this forum, or criticise things - whether constructively or dismissively - that other people love; but those same people will next turn around and be amazingly supportive and offer great advice. I find it to be a really lovely community; and you have demonstrated today that you are very much a part of why that is so.


----------



## Chromofonic

An exchange of contrasting ideas and opinions is a sign of a healthy community. I am not easily offended. I find all the comments insightful.
I encourage sharing of assets (Pianobook and others). I also agree that substantial effort and value should be rewarded. However, it is hard to uncouple the charity of Pianobook from the commercial benefits Spitfire Audio receives. Is the "price" worth it? Can kids use the freebies and not be drawn into bad expensive spending habits? I think Pianobook (honourable as it seems) acts as a gateway into underserved profits for Spitfire Audio.
Spitfire Audio is at the top of its game (marketing-wise and psychoacoustically). I, therefore, decided to target them by playing devil's advocate (which historically was a person appointed by the Roman Catholic Church to challenge a proposed beatification or canonization, or the verification of a miracle).
My issue with Christian Henson (and some practices by Spitfire Audio) stems from his self-confessional, at times conceded and disingenuous style. Sometimes I am under the impression that he underestimates the intelligence of the kids who buy the libraries. These kids (older and younger) believe that a Spitfire library is what they have been missing for that "pro" sound. 
Don't be concerned about Christian's reputation. He is surrounded by a myriad of "fanboys". That's why I decided to have some fun and play the role of the silly Youtuber bitching about Spitfire Audio and sample library prices? In complementing my bitching, I am also trying to educate some of my audience by reframing certain concepts that music tech companies exploit to fool consumers. 
Having said all this, I assure you that I am a pleasant person to party with


----------



## wahey73

Chromofonic said:


> I assure you that I am a pleasant person to party with


confirm 100%


----------



## psy dive

Bee_Abney said:


> People can get grumpy on this forum, or criticise things - whether constructively or dismissively - that other people love; but those same people will next turn around and be amazingly supportive and offer great advice.


very well said. ♥️


----------



## Bee_Abney

Chromofonic said:


> An exchange of contrasting ideas and opinions is a sign of a healthy community. I am not easily offended. I find all the comments insightful.
> I encourage sharing of assets (Pianobook and others). I also agree that substantial effort and value should be rewarded. However, it is hard to uncouple the charity of Pianobook from the commercial benefits Spitfire Audio receives. Is the "price" worth it? Can kids use the freebies and not be drawn into bad expensive spending habits? I think Pianobook (honourable as it seems) acts as a gateway into underserved profits for Spitfire Audio.
> Spitfire Audio is at the top of its game (marketing-wise and psychoacoustically). I, therefore, decided to target them by playing devil's advocate (which historically was a person appointed by the Roman Catholic Church to challenge a proposed beatification or canonization, or the verification of a miracle).
> My issue with Christian Henson (and some practices by Spitfire Audio) stems from his self-confessional, at times conceded and disingenuous style. Sometimes I am under the impression that he underestimates the intelligence of the kids who buy the libraries. These kids (older and younger) believe that a Spitfire library is what they have been missing for that "pro" sound.
> Don't be concerned about Christian's reputation. He is surrounded by a myriad of "fanboys". That's why I decided to have some fun and play the role of the silly Youtuber bitching about Spitfire Audio and sample library prices? In complementing my bitching, I am also trying to educate some of my audience by reframing certain concepts that music tech companies exploit to fool consumers.
> Having said all this, I assure you that I am a pleasant person to party with



I am very much not a party person, but I'd cheerfully party with you anytime and buy you at least two drinks: one for you, and one for your astonishingly luscious beard!


----------



## BillBk

Chromofonic said:


> An exchange of contrasting ideas and opinions is a sign of a healthy community. I am not easily offended. I find all the comments insightful.
> I encourage sharing of assets (Pianobook and others). I also agree that substantial effort and value should be rewarded. However, it is hard to uncouple the charity of Pianobook from the commercial benefits Spitfire Audio receives. Is the "price" worth it? Can kids use the freebies and not be drawn into bad expensive spending habits? I think Pianobook (honourable as it seems) acts as a gateway into underserved profits for Spitfire Audio.
> Spitfire Audio is at the top of its game (marketing-wise and psychoacoustically). I, therefore, decided to target them by playing devil's advocate (which historically was a person appointed by the Roman Catholic Church to challenge a proposed beatification or canonization, or the verification of a miracle).
> My issue with Christian Henson (and some practices by Spitfire Audio) stems from his self-confessional, at times conceded and disingenuous style. Sometimes I am under the impression that he underestimates the intelligence of the kids who buy the libraries. These kids (older and younger) believe that a Spitfire library is what they have been missing for that "pro" sound.
> Don't be concerned about Christian's reputation. He is surrounded by a myriad of "fanboys". That's why I decided to have some fun and play the role of the silly Youtuber bitching about Spitfire Audio and sample library prices? In complementing my bitching, I am also trying to educate some of my audience by reframing certain concepts that music tech companies exploit to fool consumers.
> Having said all this, I assure you that I am a pleasant person to party with


Not sure I buy into the "gateway" theory (_can't you just say thankyou for LABs, BBC discover, Pianobook, without assuming evil/nefarious intents?_).........and as if everyone on this site doesn't have bad spending habits, and as if every software company doesn't want you to buy their products, but glad to hear that your only intent is to save our youth! You are correct in that these freebies will hook the youth on getting more pro/expensive libraries, but there is nothing that would preclude them from looking at and buying stuff from Orchestral Tools, Cinesample, etc, etc (so that argument is bogus). I do a lot of work with "limited" (ha ha my wife would say) libraries. I depend on the freebies and buy only stuff on sale, as I am on a limited budget, being in retirement. As far as being a gateway to Spitfire's paid stuff, the freebies are a gateway in that when I DO decide to buy something, I believe in supporting the companies with my money that support my communities and my values, whether that be in the music realm or not, so I will always check if their stuff would work. I don't need to be a "fanboy" to appreciate the work he has done for us (and didn't need to do for Spitfire to be successful).

Of course regarding "gateway", in my youth, I was told that pot was a "gateway" drug to "harder" stuff. I laughed, but of course they were right..............but no regrets, I wouldn't change a thing.....so you could be right.

Side comment: I'm not sure I'd want to model myself after what the Catholic Church does (AKA: Pedophiles 'R Us).


----------



## eakwarren

Chromofonic said:


> I am also trying to educate some of my audience by reframing certain concepts that music tech companies exploit to fool consumers.


This. @Chromofonic is the Robin Hood of the virtual instrument world. I look forward to unlocking Kontakt's secrets under his guidance. 



BillBk said:


> freebies are a gateway in that when I DO decide to buy something, I believe in supporting the companies with my money that support my communities and my values


Also this. We're basking in the glow of more companies jumping on the demo/freebie bandwagon as a means of marketing (VSL, Heavosity, and OT just to name three standouts.) I'm grateful for those marketing pioneers, and for the "free market" (pun-intended) competition that follows.

However, I see nothing wrong with some light-hearted critique of marketing buzz words. *cough bespoke *cough 

Now I'm off to grab Heavocity's latest tasty freebie. Cheers!


----------



## Chromofonic

eakwarren said:


> Now I'm off to grab Heavocity's latest tasty freebie. Cheers!


​I am grabbing that one myself......after watching @wahey73 , Martin's walkthrough!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Chromofonic said:


> ​I am grabbing that one myself......after watching @wahey73 , Martin's walkthrough!


@wahey73's walkthroughs are always good fun. And Martin really knows how to make Heavyocity libraries sing.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"Roland Cloud discontinues Concerto, Anthology series & more now FREE

.... Roland Cloud has also set free the Anthology series of virtual instruments with the sounds of iconic Roland synthesizers from past eras, as well as Drum Studio, Tera Piano and Tera Guitar Vintage Steel, and the FLAVR series instruments.

In total you’ll find around 40GB of content, including deep samples synthesizers, electric piano, orchestral instruments, and much more.

All libraries are now free to download with the latest version of the Roland Cloud Manager. The Concerto plugin supports VST/VST3, AU and AAX formats"









Roland Cloud discontinues Concerto, Anthology series & more now FREE


With Concerto's retirement, Roland Cloud has set free the Anthology series of virtual instruments, Drum Studio, Tera Piano and Tera Guitar Vintage Steel, and the FLAVR series instruments.




rekkerd.org


----------



## Bee_Abney

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> "Roland Cloud discontinues Concerto, Anthology series & more now FREE
> 
> .... Roland Cloud has also set free the Anthology series of virtual instruments with the sounds of iconic Roland synthesizers from past eras, as well as Drum Studio, Tera Piano and Tera Guitar Vintage Steel, and the FLAVR series instruments.
> 
> In total you’ll find around 40GB of content, including deep samples synthesizers, electric piano, orchestral instruments, and much more.
> 
> All libraries are now free to download with the latest version of the Roland Cloud Manager. The Concerto plugin supports VST/VST3, AU and AAX formats"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roland Cloud discontinues Concerto, Anthology series & more now FREE
> 
> 
> With Concerto's retirement, Roland Cloud has set free the Anthology series of virtual instruments, Drum Studio, Tera Piano and Tera Guitar Vintage Steel, and the FLAVR series instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rekkerd.org


Wow! Thank you. Does anyone know if there are any particularly good instruments in this huge bundle?


----------



## YaniDee

Bee_Abney said:


> Wow! Thank you. Does anyone know if there are any particularly good instruments in this huge bundle?


You can install Zenology, without a subscription (you need to set up an account), which has quite a lot of sounds..BlipBlop is a pretty cool 8bit style module. Also this gives you an idea of what's included..


----------



## AudioLoco

Chromofonic said:


> An exchange of contrasting ideas and opinions is a sign of a healthy community. I am not easily offended. I find all the comments insightful.
> I encourage sharing of assets (Pianobook and others). I also agree that substantial effort and value should be rewarded. However, it is hard to uncouple the charity of Pianobook from the commercial benefits Spitfire Audio receives. Is the "price" worth it? Can kids use the freebies and not be drawn into bad expensive spending habits? I think Pianobook (honourable as it seems) acts as a gateway into underserved profits for Spitfire Audio.
> Spitfire Audio is at the top of its game (marketing-wise and psychoacoustically). I, therefore, decided to target them by playing devil's advocate (which historically was a person appointed by the Roman Catholic Church to challenge a proposed beatification or canonization, or the verification of a miracle).
> My issue with Christian Henson (and some practices by Spitfire Audio) stems from his self-confessional, at times conceded and disingenuous style. Sometimes I am under the impression that he underestimates the intelligence of the kids who buy the libraries. These kids (older and younger) believe that a Spitfire library is what they have been missing for that "pro" sound.
> Don't be concerned about Christian's reputation. He is surrounded by a myriad of "fanboys". That's why I decided to have some fun and play the role of the silly Youtuber bitching about Spitfire Audio and sample library prices? In complementing my bitching, I am also trying to educate some of my audience by reframing certain concepts that music tech companies exploit to fool consumers.
> Having said all this, I assure you that I am a pleasant person to party with


I wish to thank these heroic efforts defending the kids, the future of our planet, from the Spitfire Orc (Orchestra?).

Just *enjoy* the hi quality free stuff and *make some music*.
It's just a group of people making digital instruments and selling them, it's not an evil corporation or a terrorist organization. Why all the emotional stuff?
Anyhow, may your devil's advocate job reward your hopes and dreams.
In the meantime I'm going back to work, using all the wonderful tools we are lucky to have, from many companies, big and small, including some tasty Lab patches I got for totally free.
*Positivity* is the key.  
You no like you no buy. Wait... you don't even have to buy, it's free.

PEACE


----------



## TomislavEP

The latest Spitfire Labs instrument is out:









LABS LABS Tape Piano


<p>A modern upright piano processed with vintage tape machines for that coveted lo-fi piano sound. Featuring tape loops, echoes, and even a magnetic card reader — use the variation slider to move from warm and wobbly to gritty and unpredictable.</p><p><br></p>



labs.spitfireaudio.com





It seems that lo-fi never really gets out of style, at least when it comes to SL.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

TomislavEP said:


> The latest Spitfire Labs instrument is out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LABS LABS Tape Piano
> 
> 
> <p>A modern upright piano processed with vintage tape machines for that coveted lo-fi piano sound. Featuring tape loops, echoes, and even a magnetic card reader — use the variation slider to move from warm and wobbly to gritty and unpredictable.</p><p><br></p>
> 
> 
> 
> labs.spitfireaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that lo-fi never really gets out of style, at least when it comes to SL.


"modern upright piano processed with vintage tape machines for that coveted lo-fi piano sound. Featuring tape loops, echoes, and even a magnetic card reader — use the variation slider to move from warm and wobbly to gritty and unpredictable."


----------



## Bee_Abney

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> "modern upright piano processed with vintage tape machines for that coveted lo-fi piano sound. Featuring tape loops, echoes, and even a magnetic card reader — use the variation slider to move from warm and wobbly to gritty and unpredictable."


I didn't realise lo-fi piano sounds were coveted. Over-abundant, perhaps!

Still, I'm sure it will be at least decent, and it might turn out to better than that.


----------



## el-bo

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> [...]from warm and wobbly to gritty and unpredictable.


I wonder if Christian Henson has been stalking me


----------



## BillBk

AudioLoco said:


> I wish to thank these heroic efforts defending the kids, the future of our planet, from the Spitfire Orc (Orchestra?).
> 
> Just *enjoy* the hi quality free stuff and *make some music*.
> It's just a group of people making digital instruments and selling them, it's not an evil corporation or a terrorist organization. Why all the emotional stuff?
> Anyhow, may your devil's advocate job reward your hopes and dreams.
> In the meantime I'm going back to work, using all the wonderful tools we are lucky to have, from many companies, big and small, including some tasty Lab patches I got for totally free.
> *Positivity* is the key.
> You no like you no buy. Wait... you don't even have to buy, it's free.
> 
> PEACE


No shit. exactly.........but no good deed must go unpunished.


----------



## Klesk

SOLO BRASS UNTAMED – Demo – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





Demo of their commercial library.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

New free Klang of the month:

"Pauls Glass
Category: FREEZE

We stroked a glass with our finger and simply stretched the sound and the associated noise and overtones for a very long time. Then we sorted it all, mixed it together and kept the original sound."






KLANG - FREE INSTRUMENTS


Cinematique Instruments creates inspiring instruments for modern music.




klang.cologne


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Two free instruments for free Decent Sampler player:

"Soviet Pif synth: a cute analog synthesizer for children

... They were produced from roughly 1989-1993 in ... Ukraine."









Soviet PIF Synth - FREE - decent|SAMPLES


The raw analog waveforms of a Soviet-era children's synthesizer. Download this instrument for free.




www.decentsamples.com





"Santa Monica Waves & Bells

A series of sample-based instruments, carved from a 5 minute slice of time spent on the Santa Monica beach. The sound of the Pacific ocean turned into an ethereal pad. Bells provided by the chance passing of a Santa Monica beach vendor."









Santa Monica Waves & Bells - FREE - decent|SAMPLES


A series of pad instruments inspired by the Santa Monica beach. Download this instrument for free.




www.decentsamples.com


----------



## TomislavEP

I've read about the VI guitar plugin called "Sapphire Guitar" by ZAK Sound:






Sapphire Guitar - ZAK Sound


Sapphire Guitar is a guitar plugin, but it is not a traditional one. Instead, it is a guitar plugin created to generate delicate emotions and feelings through




zaksound.com





It features 18 sounds derived from acoustic and electric guitar playing techniques. From what I've read, it seems that this library is more focused on the atmosphere than detail, and it offers a number of textures that blend with the main sounds.

The plugin with the basic sounds is free, but there is also an expansion called "New Horizon" that brings nearly 3 GB of new content. The plugin comes in VST and AU formats.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Orange Tree Samples - free Kontakt instruments released because their group buy has reached 60% off: Guitar Feedback and Indie Melodica

Also free: CC Swarm Kontakt script.

Don't need to participate in the group buy to download.





__





Orange Tree Samples


Highly realistic bass and guitar sample libraries for KONTAKT.




www.orangetreesamples.com


----------



## eakwarren

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Orange Tree Samples - free Kontakt instruments released because their group buy has reached 60% off: Guitar Feedback and Indie Melodica
> 
> Also free: CC Swarm Kontakt script.
> 
> Don't need to participate in the group buy to download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Tree Samples
> 
> 
> Highly realistic bass and guitar sample libraries for KONTAKT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orangetreesamples.com


Note for those like me who googled around for info on the freebies above, you have to register and then they show up on the bottom next to the last three tiers.






Separately, I stumbled upon this *free swarm script for Kontakt*.


----------



## Ricgus3

eakwarren said:


> Note for those like me who googled around for info on the freebies above, you have to register and then they show up on the bottom next to the last three tiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separately, I stumbled upon this *free swarm script for Kontakt*.


Where do one put the KSP file inm Kontakt 6? I put it in C/User/Documents/nativeinstruments/Kontakt/scripts/ but it did not show up


----------



## eakwarren

Ricgus3 said:


> Where do one put the KSP file inm Kontakt 6? I put it in C/User/Documents/nativeinstruments/Kontakt/scripts/ but it did not show up


On MacOS,





I'm not sure on Windows. Perhaps look for a "multiscripts" folder?


----------



## Ricgus3

eakwarren said:


> On MacOS,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure on Windows. Perhaps look for a "multiscripts" folder?


Tried it but it did not show up. My other scripts are there and are showing. hmmm


----------



## eakwarren

Ricgus3 said:


> Tried it but it did not show up. My other scripts are there and are showing. hmmm


I had previously installed a Multi Divisi script and the docs say:


> Place the scripts in the following folders:
> Windows 7 onwards: C:/Users/%username%/Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt */Presets/Multiscripts
> Win XP: C:/Documents And Settings/%username%/My Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt */Presets/Multiscripts Mac: StartVolume/Users/%username%/Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt */Presets/Multiscripts
> * = Kontakt version


Perhaps create the Multiscripts folder and place the .nkp file inside. You can also create the script in Kontakt per the *manual* (chapter 20 I believe) and it will create the Multiscripts directory.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"Mistral: Free jazz flute

Mistral is an expressive flute recorded for jazz and other styles outside the confines of the regular orchestra. Mistral is jazz in the widest sense of the word—emotive, unconventional, and ready to perform in all kinds of productions.

As a SINEfactory subscriber, you get Mistral for free. Simply open SINE, look under 'My Licenses', and start the download."






Downloading Instruments - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


After you have installed and activated SINEplayer, open it and click MyLicenses to go to your MyLicenses area. Here you find all your licensed instruments and c




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com





(SINEfactory subscription is also free)


----------



## Alchemedia

el-bo said:


> I wonder if Christian Henson has been stalking me



Henson called. He's excited to inform you that your ice bath is ready.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Novation V-Station and Bass Station synths:









Novation Software | Novation Downloads


Software and documentation for Novation products




downloads.novationmusic.com


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just learned about Flandersh Tech, a developer of VI synths that seem surprisingly capable and polished while also being free. More info here:









Flandersh Tech Home


Flandersh Tech - Music Producer and Developer



www.flandersh.tech





Their most recent product is "Stepocea"; a VI synth with four oscillators and four separate arpeggiators.









Stepocea


Stepocea is a polyphonic stereo synthesizer for VST3 (64-bit) tuned for spatial, massive leads and pads that evolves in counterpoint. Features: Four fat sounding oscillators with pan. Individual...



www.flandersh.tech





If I'm not mistaken, plugins by this developer support VST3 format only.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> I've just learned about Flandersh Tech, a developer of VI synths that seem surprisingly capable and polished while also being free. More info here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flandersh Tech Home
> 
> 
> Flandersh Tech - Music Producer and Developer
> 
> 
> 
> www.flandersh.tech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their most recent product is "Stepocea"; a VI synth with four oscillators and four separate arpeggiators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stepocea
> 
> 
> Stepocea is a polyphonic stereo synthesizer for VST3 (64-bit) tuned for spatial, massive leads and pads that evolves in counterpoint. Features: Four fat sounding oscillators with pan. Individual...
> 
> 
> 
> www.flandersh.tech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, plugins by this developer support VST3 format only.


It looks like there are two Reaktor ensembles, and the rest are VST3.

This is a great find, thankyou!


----------



## fan455

Here's an audio effect that might be useful: harmonic-percussive source separation (hpss), using the open-source (free) librosa for python. Librosa has a built-in hpss module that can separate the harmonic and percussive elements of a sound very well. For example, the piano's hammer and key attack noise (percussive) and strings vibration tone (harmonic). I find it more useful in some cases than transient control effects.

Below I attach a simple code I wrote for python for you to test. Just copy the text to python IDLE (or other IDEs), edit the code (it's necessary), save a '.py' file and run.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"Trax Vst - The Dream Drum Machine" free for about 7 days with voucher code TheNatanGift

"50 Drum Kits, each including punchy kicks, snares, claps, hats, etc. The mixer has 8 channels with full controls for volume, pan, pitch, reverb, and custom FX layers ...

Ultra-low CPU usage [perfect if you own a laptop / low spec PC/MAC]
Ultra-fast patch loading."









TRAX VST - THE DREAM DRUM MACHINE ★ - Thenatan Official Store


TRAX DRUM MACHINE"Take your beats to the next level!"We are proud to present to you a new drum plugin that will change the game! TRAX is the newest drum VST plugin launched in 2019, ready to offer over 400 hard-hitting drums for making modern Hip-Hop, Trap, RnB, EDM, and more.Expect t




www.thenatan.store


----------



## Bee_Abney

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> "Trax Vst - The Dream Drum Machine" free for about 7 days with voucher code TheNatanGift
> 
> "50 Drum Kits, each including punchy kicks, snares, claps, hats, etc. The mixer has 8 channels with full controls for volume, pan, pitch, reverb, and custom FX layers ...
> 
> Ultra-low CPU usage [perfect if you own a laptop / low spec PC/MAC]
> Ultra-fast patch loading."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAX VST - THE DREAM DRUM MACHINE ★ - Thenatan Official Store
> 
> 
> TRAX DRUM MACHINE"Take your beats to the next level!"We are proud to present to you a new drum plugin that will change the game! TRAX is the newest drum VST plugin launched in 2019, ready to offer over 400 hard-hitting drums for making modern Hip-Hop, Trap, RnB, EDM, and more.Expect t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenatan.store


That sounds promising!


----------



## Sonixinema

Hi everyone!

We've just released a new freebie from our Contemporary Violin library. It's the Dark Sustains patch and it comes with 2 additional presets. You can grab your copy here, and watch a quick walkthrough below - www.sonixinema.com



Thanks!

Louis & Tomas


----------



## Bee_Abney

A pair of free hollow body electric guitars from one of my favourite developers, Karoryfer Samples. These play in the free Sforzando player, or other players of SFZ banks.











Free: Black And Green Guitars


Download from GitHub A sample library of two hollowbody electric guitars, one green and one black. The style's more indie rock than anything else, with twangy plucks, staccato and feedback for both. Green additionally gets hammer-ons and black gets behind-the-bridge plucking. All this adds up to...



shop.karoryfer.com


----------



## doctoremmet

Nothing but a dirty marketing trick to gateway our youth into buying orc samples and West-african voices. We need that beard guy in here who has the best moral compass in the industry to make a video about this - without any HINT of personal self interests, other than wanting to educate the uneducated.


----------



## Bee_Abney

doctoremmet said:


> Nothing but a dirty marketing trick to gateway our youth into buying orc samples and West-african voices. We need that beard guy in here who has the best moral compass in the industry to make a video about this - without any HINT of personal self interests, other than wanting to educate the uneducated.



There is a light in the forest
There is a face in the tree
I'll pull you out of the chorus
And the first one's always free

William S. Burroughs and Tom Waits


----------



## Satorious

Just stumbled on to this freebie 'Dungeon Synth' for Kontakt via Facebook. 
Link is in the video description - no sign-up needed:


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Fluffy Audio: "RARITIES #3: KHIM, a free ... library for Kontakt 5 (and above).

The history of the Thai instrument Khim meets many countries: first *Persia*, then *China*, then brought to *Thailand* and finally introduced to *Lao *and *Cambodia*. It derives from the Persian *santur* and is similar to the *hammered dulcimer* or *cimbalom*. The Khim is made up of *fourteen string triplets,* each triplet composing what is called a note. It’s played with two flexible bamboo sticks with soft leather beater at the tips to produce a soft tone, the sound is *brilliant* but also very *engaging"









Khim


Visit the post for more.




www.fluffyaudio.com




*


----------



## TomislavEP

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Fluffy Audio: "RARITIES #3: KHIM, a free ... library for Kontakt 5 (and above).


Wonderful! Rarities from Fluffy Audio is undoubtedly one of the finest free Kontakt series out there. Not only that the choice of the instruments is charming and unique, these titles are also meticulously sampled and executed.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just read about another freebie by Sonixinema, this time taken from their percussion library called "Superball":









Superball - Freebie


An innovative collection of evolving percussion samples. Featuring a unique ensemble of instruments such as Orchestral Bass Drums, Taikos, Timpani, Gongs and Thunder Sheets. Perfect for creating dark cinematic soundscapes and atmospheres. Try it for free!



www.sonixinema.com





This contains only the bass drum sound from the full version, but judging from a dl size, it shouldn't be much limited in features and details.

Full version of Kontakt required.


----------



## Bemused

IK Multimedia are giving away the TRacks 5 Comprexxor https://www.ikmultimedia.com/news/?item_id=13114 in exchange for completing a survey about monitors.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Bemused said:


> IK Multimedia are giving away the TRacks 5 Comprexxor https://www.ikmultimedia.com/news/?item_id=13114 in exchange for completing a survey about monitors.


I haven't used it, but I've heard that's a really good and versatile compressor. I find IK Multimedia's installation process, etc., a bit annoying, but this should be well worth the effort for anyone who doesn't have it.


----------



## Living Fossil

doctoremmet said:


> Nothing but a dirty marketing trick to gateway our youth into buying orc samples and West-african voices. We need that beard guy in here who has the best moral compass in the industry to make a video about this - without any HINT of personal self interests, other than wanting to educate the uneducated.


Is there any context to this post?
Asking for a friend...


----------



## Bee_Abney

Living Fossil said:


> Is there any context to this post?
> Asking for a friend...


It is a reference to a certain forum member and YouTuber who has particular views about free instruments and educating young people to protect them against developers.

Also, Kaororyfer Samples have excellent Orcish and Ghanaian libraries.

First, it's free guitar libraries, then you're hooked. Nothing but Orcs of Ghana can satisfy you - though only for a moment - and you've already fallen into the maelstrom of GASing yourself into an early grave.

Sad!


----------



## Living Fossil

Bee_Abney said:


> It is a reference to a certain forum member and YouTuber who has particular views about free instruments and educating young people to protect them against developers.
> 
> Also, Kaororyfer Samples have excellent Orcish and Ghanaian libraries.
> 
> First, it's free guitar libraries, then you're hooked. Nothing but Orcs of Ghana can satisfy you - though only for a moment - and you've already fallen into the maelstrom of GASing yourself into an early grave.
> 
> Sad!


Thanks, however two questions arise from your answer:

- who is that mysterious Youtuber? Many of them annoy me, but usually they come without beards.

- using libraries with Orc samples: wouldn't that be cultural appropriation?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Bee_Abney said:


> I haven't used it, but I've heard that's a really good and versatile compressor. I find IK Multimedia's installation process, etc., a bit annoying, but this should be well worth the effort for anyone who doesn't have it.


It's based on the Distressor hardware unit, which is highly regarded and adds some very nice saturation....


----------



## Bee_Abney

Living Fossil said:


> Thanks, however two questions arise from your answer:
> 
> - who is that mysterious Youtuber? Many of them annoy me, but usually they come without beards.
> 
> - using libraries with Orc samples: wouldn't that be cultural appropriation?


I AM an Orc.

Alright, that's a barefaced lie. I just can't stop appropriating cultures. I'm English; it's what we do - it's part of my culture.

I should leave it to Doc to reveal who he was referring to, should he wish to.

On a completely different and entirely separate note: I like sample libraries, but I wonder if I could make one myself as good as highly priced commercial libraries? If you are interested in this topic, you might consider checking out this YouTube video:


----------



## GMT

This guy is fantastic and bloody hilarious too. I'm watching his videos back to back. 

Thanks for posting, Bee.

Btw. Did Christian Henson's dogs pee on his favourite rug or something?


----------



## Bee_Abney

GMT said:


> This guy is fantastic and bloody hilarious too. I'm watching his videos back to back.
> 
> Thanks for posting, Bee.
> 
> Btw. Did Christian Henson's dogs pee on his favourite rug or something?


It's the principle of the thing!

He's very funny and really knows his stuff; but there is a real line of polemic underlying the humour.


----------



## GMT

Bee_Abney said:


> It's the principle of the thing!
> 
> He's very funny and really knows his stuff; but there is a real line of polemic underlying the humour.


Yes, he knows his stuff alright, and is a very good teacher. He has inspired me to finally try some sampling. I'll start with simple stuff like cutlery or mongoose mating cries and work up to do my beloved Spanish guitar. Should be quite a journey.
Again, thanks for the link.


----------



## Bee_Abney

GMT said:


> Yes, he knows his stuff alright, and is a very good teacher. He has inspired me to finally try some sampling. I'll start with simple stuff like cutlery or mongoose mating cries and work up to do my beloved Spanish guitar. Should be quite a journey.
> Again, thanks for the link.


I'm still hoping to get recordings of a dying frog in the wild (ethically sourced). I really think it could be the making of my sampling career! But mongoose mating cries aren't a bad choice, either!


----------



## TomislavEP

IMO, this thread started sliding off the tracks a bit; just as well since there is a bit of a dry season when it comes to quality freebies, at least if you ask me.

Regarding our "bearded friend", I definitely appreciate his views, attitude, and directness. In any "David vs Goliath situation," I'm always on David's size, regardless of the validity of arguments, which in this case are IMO true on several accounts.

However, the main thing to remember from Chromo's videos, underneath his often cynical and sardonic presentation that might not suit everyone, is that you "can do without all of that", even if you're expecting serious results. Creativity and knowledge before fancy gear and snobbery. Down with the GAS.


----------



## DSmolken

TomislavEP said:


> IMO, this thread started sliding off the tracks a bit; just as well since there is a bit of a dry season when it comes to quality freebies, at least if you ask me.


So it seems, yes. Free samples feel pretty saturated now, and from my point of view unless something's really good (Virtuosity Drums level) it doesn't seem to get as many downloads as freebies would just five years ago. It seems easier for a commercial lib to get attention than a free one these days.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Keyed Fiddle (Nyckelharpa) FREEBIE


A simple test from 2003. Is it possible to sample a keyed fiddle? If you have more recording time than one hour it could be pretty good - I had just one hour.. :) http://www.bengtnilsson.com/keyedfiddle.zip




vi-control.net





This is link to a free Nyckelharpa/keyed fiddle, posted to VI-Control in 2015 by @Firstfewbars. With just one hour to sample the instrument, I think they've done a very nice job!


----------



## axb312




----------



## Bee_Abney

axb312 said:


>



Groovy!


----------



## TomislavEP

SA just came out with the latest Spitfire Labs instrument. Drum roll:









LABS LABS Foghorn


<p>From guttural low-end brass tones to otherworldly echoes created by caverns of rock, and even a mechanical kit created from the sounds of whirring machinery — LABS Foghorn blows ordinary instruments out of the water.</p><p>Originally built in 1905 to guide ships through dangerous fog, the...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Just what I've always wanted..

P.S. The update to TFO mentioned above looks promising.


----------



## TomislavEP

DSmolken said:


> So it seems, yes. Free samples feel pretty saturated now, and from my point of view unless something's really good (Virtuosity Drums level) it doesn't seem to get as many downloads as freebies would just five years ago. It seems easier for a commercial lib to get attention than a free one these days.


Actually, I think that freebies are more mature and closer to commercial releases these days, at least when it comes to quality free series such as Labs, Sine Factory, Foundations, or even Pianobook. Looking at my collection of commercial titles, I could say with much certainty that I wouldn't purchase a number of them these days in favor of these free alternatives.

When speaking about "dry season" for freebies, I was speaking from my own perspective, as there weren't all that many quality free titles recently that I'm finding really useful and interesting. Of course, this is all relative.


----------



## Ricgus3

TomislavEP said:


> SA just came out with the latest Spitfire Labs instrument. Drum roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LABS LABS Foghorn
> 
> 
> <p>From guttural low-end brass tones to otherworldly echoes created by caverns of rock, and even a mechanical kit created from the sounds of whirring machinery — LABS Foghorn blows ordinary instruments out of the water.</p><p>Originally built in 1905 to guide ships through dangerous fog, the...
> 
> 
> 
> labs.spitfireaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I've always wanted..
> 
> P.S. The update to TFO mentioned above looks promising.


Sounds amazing! Loving this!


----------



## Ricgus3

axb312 said:


>



Love that they implemented the 2.0 Interface! Will try this out to see if I enjoy the workflow


----------



## Geoff Grace

It has new sounds as well. Here's a dedicated thread about The Free Orchestra 2.0:






Fully Updated: The Free Orchestra 1 version 2.0


Following up on the major overhauls of Symphobia 1, Symphobia 2 and True Strike 1, now our free library has received a similar update. We present to you: The Free Orchestra 1 version 2.0. The update includes new sounds, clever features, a fresh and modern GUI design and the best thing is: It's...




vi-control.net





Best,

Geoff


----------



## TomislavEP

Most Reaktor users have probably heard of boscomac, a developer of free Reaktor-based instruments and effects that not only sound great but also feature a highly polished yet simple GUI that is IMO a rare occurrence in the Reaktor ecosystem.





__





boscomac






boscomac.free.fr





The other day, I was sorting some old bookmarks so I checked the boscomac website after quite a while. It seems that the series has been expanded in the meantime with several new ensembles, or at least new ones to me.

Here are those that I'm seeing for the first time: Katakomb, Cassette, Blissando, The Stabber, Katapult, Pig Bluff, The Cornet, Bassenger, Retape, and The Leader.

On the top of the website, it says that the full version of Reaktor 6 is needed for running the ensembles. I'm not sure does this apply only to these newer ones or to all of them. IIRC, most of those were developed during Reaktor 5 era and should work fine in the older version as well.


----------



## Bemused

Surge XT has been updated to version 1.1 (incl CLAP versions)
https://surge-synthesizer.github.io/ Improvements are :

Easier patch navigation when searching by text (filtered results persist after loading a patch, allowing fast auditioning).
Royal Surge skin (available in Skin Library) updated to match the latest features.
Keyboard shortcut editor.
Filter analysis overlay.
Several new Airwindows effects.
Scalability in Surge XT Effects plugin.
3D wavetable waveform display option.
New wavetables and patches.


----------



## Bemused

TomislavEP said:


> Most Reaktor users have probably heard of boscomac, a developer of free Reaktor-based instruments and effects that not only sound great but also feature a highly polished yet simple GUI that is IMO a rare occurrence in the Reaktor ecosystem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boscomac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boscomac.free.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day, I was sorting some old bookmarks so I checked the boscomac website after quite a while. It seems that the series has been expanded in the meantime with several new ensembles, or at least new ones to me.
> 
> Here are those that I'm seeing for the first time: Katakomb, Cassette, Blissando, The Stabber, Katapult, Pig Bluff, The Cornet, Bassenger, Retape, and The Leader.
> 
> On the top of the website, it says that the full version of Reaktor 6 is needed for running the ensembles. I'm not sure does this apply only to these newer ones or to all of them. IIRC, most of those were developed during Reaktor 5 era and should work fine in the older version as well.


Thanks for this. I use the effects quite a bit. FYI. They all work in R5 with the exception of the following that are R6
Inst :the bassinger / the leader
Fx : freezbee / pigbutt
And yes there are some I've never seen before !


----------



## KarlHeinz

Was not really sure where to post this, but as its free .

Usually I dont look much into new free synths coming out, simply a matter of time I think. But this one is really special and I would recommend to anyone interested in something fresh, new, great and easy to understand gui, pyhsical modelling.....:









Asper by zOne.sk - Synthesiser Plugin VST VST3


Experimental synth combining wave table, subtractive, phase distortion and physical modeling for sound generation. Idea was to add humanizat...




www.kvraudio.com





I was blown away by the demo song for it (which is on the page), then trying it out and after realising what a great synth a little sigh cause there are only a few presets and I was hoping for the demo song presets.

But if you look here:









KVR Forum: Asper synth is out - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Asper synth is out - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com





My fault, all there but the secret lies more in using cc-modulation (look into the video for it) then in "fixed" presets.

I dont know if I will be able to use it that way but I am sure lots of you are 

So this is really something worth to look into.


----------



## Bee_Abney

KarlHeinz said:


> Was not really sure where to post this, but as its free .
> 
> Usually I dont look much into new free synths coming out, simply a matter of time I think. But this one is really special and I would recommend to anyone interested in something fresh, new, great and easy to understand gui, pyhsical modelling.....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asper by zOne.sk - Synthesiser Plugin VST VST3
> 
> 
> Experimental synth combining wave table, subtractive, phase distortion and physical modeling for sound generation. Idea was to add humanizat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was blown away by the demo song for it (which is on the page), then trying it out and after realising what a great synth a little sigh cause there are only a few presets and I was hoping for the demo song presets.
> 
> But if you look here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KVR Forum: Asper synth is out - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> KVR Audio Forum - Asper synth is out - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fault, all there but the secret lies more in using cc-modulation (look into the video for it) then in "fixed" presets.
> 
> I dont know if I will be able to use it that way but I am sure lots of you are
> 
> So this is really something worth to look into.


I'd also consider a post in the Virtual Synths forum, but this is a free virtual instrument, so I think the information belongs here.

Also, thank you!!! I'll check this out tomorrow as you've got me intrigued!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Quoir VST free until September 4th.

"We recorded and sampled 25 different Vocalists (15 Women & 10 Men). ... you can blend 4 different Vocals at a time. ... Slap on the Waveform Generator for some added artifacts and you have some crazy choirs & textures"



Quoir – Mixed Vocal Choir – vstalarm.com


----------



## Bee_Abney

KarlHeinz said:


> Was not really sure where to post this, but as its free .
> 
> Usually I dont look much into new free synths coming out, simply a matter of time I think. But this one is really special and I would recommend to anyone interested in something fresh, new, great and easy to understand gui, pyhsical modelling.....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asper by zOne.sk - Synthesiser Plugin VST VST3
> 
> 
> Experimental synth combining wave table, subtractive, phase distortion and physical modeling for sound generation. Idea was to add humanizat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was blown away by the demo song for it (which is on the page), then trying it out and after realising what a great synth a little sigh cause there are only a few presets and I was hoping for the demo song presets.
> 
> But if you look here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KVR Forum: Asper synth is out - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> KVR Audio Forum - Asper synth is out - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fault, all there but the secret lies more in using cc-modulation (look into the video for it) then in "fixed" presets.
> 
> I dont know if I will be able to use it that way but I am sure lots of you are
> 
> So this is really something worth to look into.


It is something special. I'm still puzzling it all out, but they've made something very distinctive here. You can quickly build up a big sound with lots of elements, or carefully shape certain parameters to get some nice details.


----------



## DSmolken

Indeed, an interesting one. Starting with the init I pretty quickly made a huge synth lead, and with plucks etc. it really does the round-robiny note starts as advertised.


----------



## TrojakEW

KarlHeinz said:


> Was not really sure where to post this, but as its free .
> 
> Usually I dont look much into new free synths coming out, simply a matter of time I think. But this one is really special and I would recommend to anyone interested in something fresh, new, great and easy to understand gui, pyhsical modelling.....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asper by zOne.sk - Synthesiser Plugin VST VST3
> 
> 
> Experimental synth combining wave table, subtractive, phase distortion and physical modeling for sound generation. Idea was to add humanizat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was blown away by the demo song for it (which is on the page), then trying it out and after realising what a great synth a little sigh cause there are only a few presets and I was hoping for the demo song presets.
> 
> But if you look here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KVR Forum: Asper synth is out - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> KVR Audio Forum - Asper synth is out - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fault, all there but the secret lies more in using cc-modulation (look into the video for it) then in "fixed" presets.
> 
> I dont know if I will be able to use it that way but I am sure lots of you are
> 
> So this is really something worth to look into.


Thank for posting my synth here. Was not sure if it will fit here in this topic. So real goal was to make synth that behaves bit like real instruments by simulating different dynamics based on your choice with velocity for percussions or by CC for sustain type sounds. It also tries simulate RR on OSC level. So it means every note in chord, even triggered at exact same time have bit different sound because it is random pre note. Kind of allow expressive playing features. This was what I want to somehow show in my example track for it. It is really just experiment and I'm not very satisfied with result of the synth. Well I'm not very skillful. I just have some crazy ideas that I'm not able to implement correctly.

I would also recommend looking at my other effect that may be useful for mixing if any of you care about mono compatibility.
https://www.kvraudio.com/product/arx-one-by-zone-sk

Everything is free. There is only one limitations that is Windows only, sorry for that.


----------



## Yogevs

KarlHeinz said:


> Was not really sure where to post this, but as its free .
> 
> Usually I dont look much into new free synths coming out, simply a matter of time I think. But this one is really special and I would recommend to anyone interested in something fresh, new, great and easy to understand gui, pyhsical modelling.....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asper by zOne.sk - Synthesiser Plugin VST VST3
> 
> 
> Experimental synth combining wave table, subtractive, phase distortion and physical modeling for sound generation. Idea was to add humanizat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was blown away by the demo song for it (which is on the page), then trying it out and after realising what a great synth a little sigh cause there are only a few presets and I was hoping for the demo song presets.
> 
> But if you look here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KVR Forum: Asper synth is out - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> KVR Audio Forum - Asper synth is out - Instruments Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fault, all there but the secret lies more in using cc-modulation (look into the video for it) then in "fixed" presets.
> 
> I dont know if I will be able to use it that way but I am sure lots of you are
> 
> So this is really something worth to look into.


Shame it's Windows only :/


----------



## Bee_Abney

TrojakEW said:


> Thank for posting my synth here. Was not sure if it will fit here in this topic. So real goal was to make synth that behaves bit like real instruments by simulating different dynamics based on your choice with velocity for percussions or by CC for sustain type sounds. It also tries simulate RR on OSC level. So it means every note in chord, even triggered at exact same time have bit different sound because it is random pre note. Kind of allow expressive playing features. This was what I want to somehow show in my example track for it. It is really just experiment and I'm not very satisfied with result of the synth. Well I'm not very skillful. I just have some crazy ideas that I'm not able to implement correctly.
> 
> I would also recommend looking at my other effect that may be useful for mixing if any of you care about mono compatibility.
> https://www.kvraudio.com/product/arx-one-by-zone-sk
> 
> Everything is free. There is only one limitations that is Windows only, sorry for that.


You've got great ideas; these are things many of us want in our synths and try to approximate in what limited ways we can.

Also, I love that so much of the sound is controllable by CC assignments. That is exactly how I like to work.

I think you've done something very good here and should be proud of it. If you were to release a commercial version with any finessing, I'd want to buy it! I really hope that someone like @venustheory hears about this, as I think he'd love it - if you didn't mind the attention! It's powerful, distinctive and different.









Asper by zOne.sk - Synthesiser Plugin VST VST3


Experimental synth combining wave table, subtractive, phase distortion and physical modeling for sound generation. Idea was to add humanizat...




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## TrojakEW

Bee_Abney said:


> You've got great ideas; these are things many of us want in our synths and try to approximate in what limited ways we can.
> 
> Also, I love that so much of the sound is controllable by CC assignments. That is exactly how I like to work.
> 
> I think you've done something very good here and should be proud of it. If you were to release a commercial version with any finessing, I'd want to buy it! I really hope that someone like @venustheory hears about this, as I think he'd love it - if you didn't mind the attention! It's powerful, distinctive and different.


Oh my god I'm really flattered. Thank you.


----------



## Michael_Picher

After getting a bunch of freelance work writing underscore music for a wacky cartoon series, I quickly found myself in need of some musical effects. Specifically, the classic “wah” or “wamp-wamp”. About a year later, I began to re-record the samples, in more detail. Muted Cartoon “Wahs” is a selection of those samples, featuring both a trumpet and a trombone!


You can download Muted Cartoon "Wahs" (SFZ) from my website: https://www.michaelpichermusic.com/sample-libraries


----------



## venustheory

Bee_Abney said:


> You've got great ideas; these are things many of us want in our synths and try to approximate in what limited ways we can.
> 
> Also, I love that so much of the sound is controllable by CC assignments. That is exactly how I like to work.
> 
> I think you've done something very good here and should be proud of it. If you were to release a commercial version with any finessing, I'd want to buy it! I really hope that someone like @venustheory hears about this, as I think he'd love it - if you didn't mind the attention! It's powerful, distinctive and different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asper by zOne.sk - Synthesiser Plugin VST VST3
> 
> 
> Experimental synth combining wave table, subtractive, phase distortion and physical modeling for sound generation. Idea was to add humanizat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kvraudio.com


Interesting. @TrojakEW any chance of Mac / Linux support in the future?


----------



## Bee_Abney

Michael_Picher said:


> After getting a bunch of freelance work writing underscore music for a wacky cartoon series, I quickly found myself in need of some musical effects. Specifically, the classic “wah” or “wamp-wamp”. About a year later, I began to re-record the samples, in more detail. Muted Cartoon “Wahs” is a selection of those samples, featuring both a trumpet and a trombone!
> 
> 
> You can download Muted Cartoon "Wahs" (SFZ) from my website: https://www.michaelpichermusic.com/sample-libraries



Thank you! This is something I greatly need! Now I can take every set-back in life with comical brass Wah-wah-wahs!


----------



## BillBk

Ricgus3 said:


> Sounds amazing! Loving this!


This Spitfire LABS Foghorn was a collaboration between the Spitfire LABS team and the great Venus Theory........very interesting explanation:


----------



## TrojakEW

venustheory said:


> Interesting. @TrojakEW any chance of Mac / Linux support in the future?


I'm very sorry no support at least yet. Who know what brings the future.


----------



## venustheory

TrojakEW said:


> I'm very sorry no support at least yet. Who know what brings the future.


Will keep an eye out! Will check it out myself in the meantime, but for the sake of pleasing the internet I try to only share stuff that's at least Mac/Win compatible or else people have a fit in the comments 😅

Really cool idea for a plugin though, looking forward to giving it a spin!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

"Evolving Pads and HF Textures : Two new Free libraries from the Explore range. 

Both libraries are snippets of the full libraries *Hammer and Felt *and *Quasar*, currently on sale at 50% off."









Nami Audio


Virtual instrument and sample libraries made by musicians for musicians.




namiaudio.com





Require full Kontakt.


----------



## TomislavEP

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> "Evolving Pads and HF Textures : Two new Free libraries from the Explore range.
> 
> Both libraries are snippets of the full libraries *Hammer and Felt *and *Quasar*, currently on sale at 50% off."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nami Audio
> 
> 
> Virtual instrument and sample libraries made by musicians for musicians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namiaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Require full Kontakt.


Kind thanks to Nami Audio for these. I'm familiar with their Midnight Upright libraries and I used the older one in one of my pieces featured at Pianobook.


----------



## Nami Audio

TomislavEP said:


> Kind thanks to Nami Audio for these. I'm familiar with their Midnight Upright libraries and I used the older one in one of my pieces featured at Pianobook.


Thanks a lot @TomislavEP and @AnhrithmonGelasma for mentioning the libraries. I hope you'll enjoy using them 😉


----------



## pebble

Contemporary Bass Freebie (pizzicato patch) from Sonixinema









Contemporary Bass: Freebie


Featuring a free Gypsy Pizzicato patch from the full version of the Contemporary Soloist: Bass sample library. Works in the Free Kontakt Player!




sonixinema.com


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

pebble said:


> Contemporary Bass Freebie (pizzicato patch) from Sonixinema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary Bass: Freebie
> 
> 
> Featuring a free Gypsy Pizzicato patch from the full version of the Contemporary Soloist: Bass sample library. Works in the Free Kontakt Player!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonixinema.com


I'm getting an error message when I try to add this in Native Access---serial number does not belong to a known product. Though I have full Kontakt so I guess don't need to register anyway.


----------



## pebble

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> I'm getting an error message when I try to add this in Native Access---serial number does not belong to a known product. Though I have full Kontakt so I guess don't need to register anyway.


Same, but it came out a few hours ago so hopefully they'll fix it soon...


----------



## wherethehellwasi

I got a similar error yesterday, but the same serial worked in Native Access today. If anyone had problems earlier, perhaps give it another go.


----------



## xepocal

Audio Plugin Deals are giving away a Xylophone Kontakt library by Muze for the next 14 days.


----------



## Tim_Wells

xepocal said:


> Audio Plugin Deals are giving away a Xylophone Kontakt library by Muze for the next 14 days.


Thanks! I grabbed this. Sounds very nice.


----------



## YaniDee

Waves is giving away their Super Tap plugin for a few days..









Waves SuperTap Delay Plugin Is FREE for Limited Time


Waves is giving away free for a limited time its SuperTap, a versatile delay plugin with panning, modulation, filter & echo.




www.producerfeed.com


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Orchestral Tools (for free Sine player):

"Roads–free electric pianos

Roads is a pair of iconic electric pianos: The 73-key Rhodes MK1 and the Wurlitzer 200A. Expressive and deeply playable, both these stage pianos can add a unique, instantly identifiable flavor to any musical composition. 

As a SINEfactory subscriber, you get Roads for free. Simply open SINE, look under 'My Licenses', and start the download."


----------



## TomislavEP

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Orchestral Tools (for free Sine player):
> 
> "Roads–free electric pianos
> 
> Roads is a pair of iconic electric pianos: The 73-key Rhodes MK1 and the Wurlitzer 200A. Expressive and deeply playable, both these stage pianos can add a unique, instantly identifiable flavor to any musical composition.
> 
> As a SINEfactory subscriber, you get Roads for free. Simply open SINE, look under 'My Licenses', and start the download."


If I wasn't a Komplete owner, Sine Factory would probably be one of my first choices for bread-and-butter sounds. Fantastic quality.


----------



## TomislavEP

The new Spitfire Labs instrument has landed. Drum roll (this time, literally):









LABS LABS Vintage Drums


<p>Add an authentic edge to your music with this essential collection of vintage drum sounds captured at one of the few remaining analogue recording studios: KERWAX. Discover two stunning kits — a 1970 Ludwig with 26” bass drum (as made famous by John Bonham of Led Zeppelin), and a 1940s custom...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Not what I was expecting, but these sound great.


----------



## AdamKmusic

If you're a Cubase user check your account as there's the below freebies available while their sale is on

*



*


----------



## doctoremmet

Modwheel has a temporary freebie. Get it here.









Wreckage | Modwheel | Sample Library


Sound experiments in the chapel. Loud sounds in a large room. A free sample library for Kontakt.




www.modwheel.co.nz


----------



## Bee_Abney

doctoremmet said:


> Modwheel has a temporary freebie. Get it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wreckage | Modwheel | Sample Library
> 
> 
> Sound experiments in the chapel. Loud sounds in a large room. A free sample library for Kontakt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.modwheel.co.nz


I am greedily downloading it as I type this!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Heavyocity Foundations---free synth bass for Kontakt Player:

" Powerful free Synth Bass. Powered by the Free Kontakt Player.

Featuring the thick sounds of analog synth paired with an expertly-crafted and growling sound design layer, all presented in a highly customizable interface"









Synth Bass - Heavyocity Media


Foundations Synth Bass from Heavyocity features the powerful sounds of analog synth alongside a customizable interface. Make music with this VST today!



heavyocity.com


----------



## philtsai

Anyone who owns minimoog iphone/ipad version can download it from mac app store for free, it has a standlone mac app and a vst/au plugin, you can open it in any DAWs.


----------



## peterharket

Samulis said:


> Simon and I might put together a Kontakt version after the end of the voting period (and if we don't have time, I'm sure someone else will!). We decided to stick to SFZ for initial launch because it's somewhat faster to build, deploy, and debug and doesn't require paid software to use; we were able to go from recordings to finished product in only about 2-3 weeks. Plus we can make everything open source and editable by users, even the mappings and GUI configuration/assets.


Any news on a possible kontakt version?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Sonixema Kontakt Player freebie:

"Abstract Freebie
Unique Metallic Percussion
Get a taste of Abstract for free!

Featuring a patch of Hand Hits

Abstract is a steel percussion library like no other. Recorded in exceptional detail and performed with a range of sticks, mallets, bows, this wonderful library features a range of energetic hits and abstract effects. The library was performed by world class percussionist Joby Burgess, who is known for his virtuosic performances across blockbusters such as Black Panther, Mission Impossible, Alien and many more..

THIS FREE PATCH FROM ABSTRACT WORKS WITH THE FREE KONTAKT PLAYER"









Abstract Freebie


Abstract is a steel percussion library like no other. Recorded in exceptional detail and performed with a range of sticks, mallets, bows, this wonderful library features a range of energetic hits and abstract effects. Try a free patch!




sonixinema.com


----------



## Bemused

Yet another bank of free (100+) presets for the Zero G Elements (Pyramix) from Stefano Maccarelli (this guy just keeps giving)


----------



## devonmyles

Bemused said:


> Yet another bank of free (100+) presets for the Zero G Elements (Pyramix) from Stefano Maccarelli (this guy just keeps giving)



He really is the perfect Sample Library Guru. Gives a lot and takes very little in return.


----------



## Bemused

As part of the upgrading of the old 32bit plugins by Variety of Sound . Tessla PRO MKIII has been released in 64bit (windows). It's a modelled analog saturation plugin. Like all VoS plugins it just adds a little something ! With little resource
https://varietyofsound.wordpress.com/2022/09/13/tesslapro-mkiii-released/


----------



## Bee_Abney

Here's a free snare drum sample instrument. Liquid Death Snare by Purified, it's an standalone plugin, no Kontakt needed. Free for a limited time:









Purafied Liquid Death™ Snare


An answer to the question: How big can it get? Liquid Death worked with SJC Drums to manifest pure aggression into a snare… then (foolishly) sent one to producer Sam Pura. Known for already having some of the most colossal snare sounds, Sam then recorded over 500 samples and brought into...




purafied.com





And here's a physical modelling version, Exc!te Snare Drum from Haptic Audio Interaction Research. This might have been posted before, I'm not sure. It's also an independent plugin.






EXC!TE SNARE DRUM – The Center for Haptic Audio Interaction Research







www.chair.audio





I haven't tried these myself, but they look pretty good.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Bee_Abney said:


> Here's a free snare drum sample instrument. Liquid Death Snare by Purified, it's an standalone plugin, no Kontakt needed. Free for a limited time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purafied Liquid Death™ Snare
> 
> 
> An answer to the question: How big can it get? Liquid Death worked with SJC Drums to manifest pure aggression into a snare… then (foolishly) sent one to producer Sam Pura. Known for already having some of the most colossal snare sounds, Sam then recorded over 500 samples and brought into...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purafied.com


Thank you! I picked up this first one. I watched the demo and it looks like it could be very handy for a heavier rock-type sound. Haven't used it yet, but I'll try to remember to report back.


----------



## TomislavEP

I just learned about the new cinematic vocal library for Kontakt by a developer called Sonora Cinematic. They are new to me, but I've noticed a few of their releases at Loot Audio before.









Sonora Cinematic Aria Libera - Free Kontakt Instrument


Aria Libera is a free Kontakt instrument from Sonora Cinematic featuring beautiful humming processed through a granular modular synthesiser. Use it to add beautiful vocal textures in your underscores, or get experimental and glitchy.



sonoracinematic.com





Apparently, this is a pad and texture library derived from female vocals processed with granular synthesis. Requires a full version of Kontakt 6.

Looking forward to trying this out; it was quite a while since I've run into non-Pianobook freebie that piqued my interest.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> I just learned about the new cinematic vocal library for Kontakt by a developer called Sonora Cinematic. They are new to me, but I've noticed a few of their releases at Loot Audio before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonora Cinematic Aria Libera - Free Kontakt Instrument
> 
> 
> Aria Libera is a free Kontakt instrument from Sonora Cinematic featuring beautiful humming processed through a granular modular synthesiser. Use it to add beautiful vocal textures in your underscores, or get experimental and glitchy.
> 
> 
> 
> sonoracinematic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is a pad and texture library derived from female vocals processed with granular synthesis. Requires a full version of Kontakt 6.
> 
> Looking forward to trying this out; it was quite a while since I've run into non-Pianobook freebie that piqued my interest.


I have a few of their products, and they are rather good. So, this appeals to me too. Of course, having female vocal libraries and granular effects already, I'm not sure I'd buy something like this unless the sound design was exceptional. Hopefully it is, even in a free product! Thanks for posting this.

Edit to add: just half a second of one of the demo tracks has me convinced that the sound design is going be excellent and different!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Actually, there's less sound design as such. The voice sounds like it has been processed by tape - either actual tape, or something else. With attack and release at minimum, it sounds a lot like a Mellotron. According to the website, the granular effect has been sampled from modular synth effect, and it has a really nice character to it. You can control it - both in terms of amount and dispersion - via an x/y pad. There is also an expression dial. Every control is midi learnable by right-clicking (or whatever Macs do instead), including the reverb send. There's not delay incorporated, but you can always add one inside Kontakt as the library isn't locked.

Very good all round.


----------



## AMas

Bee_Abney said:


> Actually, there's less sound design as such. The voice sounds like it has been processed by tape - either actual tape, or something else. With attack and release at minimum, it sounds a lot like a Mellotron. According to the website, the granular effect has been sampled from modular synth effect, and it has a really nice character to it. You can control it - both in terms of amount and dispersion - via an x/y pad. There is also an expression dial. Every control is midi learnable by right-clicking (or whatever Macs do instead), including the reverb send. There's not delay incorporated, but you can always add one inside Kontakt as the library isn't locked.
> 
> Very good all round.


The making of the samples was thoroughly documented in the series I made for Film Scoring Tips, here’s the YT playlist 


vids 2 and 3 is where we process the samples


----------



## AMas

Bee_Abney said:


> Actually, there's less sound design as such. The voice sounds like it has been processed by tape - either actual tape, or something else. With attack and release at minimum, it sounds a lot like a Mellotron. According to the website, the granular effect has been sampled from modular synth effect, and it has a really nice character to it. You can control it - both in terms of amount and dispersion - via an x/y pad. There is also an expression dial. Every control is midi learnable by right-clicking (or whatever Macs do instead), including the reverb send. There's not delay incorporated, but you can always add one inside Kontakt as the library isn't locked.
> 
> Very good all round.


And indeed this was all processed in the modular, the voice was recorded very close, humming articulation


----------



## Bee_Abney

AMas said:


> The making of the samples was thoroughly documented in the series I made for Film Scoring Tips, here’s the YT playlist
> 
> 
> vids 2 and 3 is where we process the samples



I'll check this out. The results sound very good!


----------



## Bee_Abney

A video walkthrough of Aria Libera by Tim Heinreich English.


----------



## AMas

Bee_Abney said:


> A video walkthrough of Aria Libera by Tim Heinreich English.



A quick tip about the reverb: no need to go under the hood and bypass it.
The code works out when the send knob is set to 0 and automatically bypasses the Reverb so you save CPU.


----------



## Bee_Abney

AMas said:


> A quick tip about the reverb: no need to go under the hood and bypass it.
> The code works out when the send knob is set to 0 and automatically bypasses the Reverb so you save CPU.


Thanks, that is much easier!


----------



## Release

Evolution Series - World Colors Clar-Duduk​$0.00 USD









World Colors Clar-Duduk


Focusing on textural performance, we captured an emotional and lively sound bringing to life the inspiring Clar-Duduk.




www.evolutionseries.com


----------



## BillBk

Release said:


> Evolution Series - World Colors Clar-Duduk​$0.00 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Colors Clar-Duduk
> 
> 
> Focusing on textural performance, we captured an emotional and lively sound bringing to life the inspiring Clar-Duduk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.evolutionseries.com


Is this a different version of the one I have in my Native Access (Native Access indicates nothing about any updates)?


----------



## Release

BillBk said:


> Is this a different version of the one I have in my Native Access (Native Access indicates nothing about any updates)?


Not sure. This is version 1.0.0. (Go to Instrument Options when you click on the wrench in Kontakt. I'd imagine it's the same, just free. Not sure for how long though.


----------



## BillBk

Release said:


> Not sure. This is version 1.0.0. (Go to Instrument Options when you click on the wrench in Kontakt. I'd imagine it's the same, just free. Not sure for how long though.


Hmmm, odd. In the link it lists the SKU as 
WCCLARDUDUKV2
......which I assume would have meant version 2.


----------



## Bee_Abney

SPIT FR33 by IX Sound - a cut down version of the full SPIT, which is a Korean and European female pop vocal phrase/ad lib library. I'll check this out later myself; but it looks like when you select it you get a choice of reduced prices on their commercial products too.

Note, IX Sound's products appear to be cheaper from their site than from Loot Audio, where they are also available. They also have some sample packs for cinematic background sounds.






SPIT.FR33 - IX







ixsound.co


----------



## wherethehellwasi

BillBk said:


> Hmmm, odd. In the link it lists the SKU as
> WCCLARDUDUKV2
> ......which I assume would have meant version 2.


There was a large update to the original Clar-Duduk around this time last year, which got classified as V2, as per this thread:






World Colors Clar-Duduk 2.0 by Evolution Series is here and it's free!


We are very excited to bring to you a massive update to our first 'Colors' instrument 'Clar-Duduk'. It is NKS compatible and reimagined with a brand new streamlined user interface. To top that off it now works with the latest free Kontakt player. Clar-Duduk is a cross between a clarinet and...




vi-control.net





So far as I know, there aren't additional recent updates and the library is meant to be forever-free -- though I could be wrong about either assumption. In any case, it's a lovely bit of kit to have around!


----------



## Bee_Abney

wherethehellwasi said:


> There was a large update to the original Clar-Duduk around this time last year, which got classified as V2, as per this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Colors Clar-Duduk 2.0 by Evolution Series is here and it's free!
> 
> 
> We are very excited to bring to you a massive update to our first 'Colors' instrument 'Clar-Duduk'. It is NKS compatible and reimagined with a brand new streamlined user interface. To top that off it now works with the latest free Kontakt player. Clar-Duduk is a cross between a clarinet and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far as I know, there aren't additional recent updates and the library is meant to be forever-free -- though I could be wrong about either assumption. In any case, it's a lovely bit of kit to have around!


I think that's all correct; except that the update may have been at the beginning of this year - much of a muchness, though. It's a lovely sounding library!


----------



## wherethehellwasi

Bee_Abney said:


> I think that's all correct; except that the update may have been at the beginning of this year - much of a muchness, though. It's a lovely sounding library!


Absolutely agreed on the library -- I don't much know what I'm doing, just generally speaking, but I've had great fun and results using the Clar-Duduk in multiple pieces. It's very flexible and "put together" for a freebie, to boot.

Regarding the update timing, I just extrapolated from the date of the update thread, but I don't really know when the major update actually occurred. I do have the v1 lib as well, though I haven't checked it out since the update to see which specific goodies were sprinkled in for v2.


----------



## Bee_Abney

wherethehellwasi said:


> Absolutely agreed on the library -- I don't much know what I'm doing, just generally speaking, but I've had great fun and results using the Clar-Duduk in multiple pieces. It's very flexible and "put together" for a freebie, to boot.
> 
> Regarding the update timing, I just extrapolated from the date of the update thread, but I don't really know when the major update actually occurred. I do have the v1 lib as well, though I haven't checked it out since the update to see which specific goodies were sprinkled in for v2.


The Aztec's had a dread prediction about the day that I knew what I was doing. It's alright; nothing to fear. It will never happen!

I've only used v2, so I can't help on the changes either! I love Evolution Series in general. Their most famous product has been their percussion until recently, when they started releasing a lot more libraries a lot like the Clar-Duduk, some for very good prices. One day I hope to get their complete percussion but, for the time being, I have a lot of decent world percussion and will keep using that.


----------



## TomislavEP

Here is another freebie from ZAK Sound. I mentioned some products by this developer earlier. Most of them run in a dedicated plugin, but here is the recently released Kontakt library:






Morning Coffee Piano - Free Kontakt Library - ZAK Sound


Morning Coffee Piano is a free piano library for Kontakt. It is based on a soothing and smooth acoustic piano combined with ambient texture and a music box-style instrument.




zaksound.com





I've heard in the short video that this is mainly geared for ambient and lo-fi. It has some additional layers included. I don't expect the piano itself to be sampled in great detail, though.

The library requires a full version of Kontakt 6.7.1. or above.


----------



## TomislavEP

Another free piano library, this time by SampleScience:









1960s Piano


1960s Piano is a plugin instrument based on the recording of an early 1960s Kawai Model 600 studio/semi-grand. The sound of this piano is i...




www.samplescience.info





This one runs in their free plugin. The piano is sampled in four velocity layers.


----------



## Bee_Abney

SPIT FR33, linked to above, is a Kontakt instrument with a pretty pink-ish GUI, that plays a woman's voice saying things like 'Hey', 'Nah', 'Hah' in various levels of attitude, or what I take to be Korean phrases. So, it is sort of a Kpop instrument for non-verbal vocal sounds, or the sound of a Kpop star speaking. Female only - sorry to all of you BTS fans.

It has a display of the sample you are playing, and a fair number of parameters to adjust. These parameters make good use of Kontakt's built in options and effects and have been coded to make adjustments which are, for the most part, within sensible and useful ranges.

You can alter the sample start, speed, formant, pitch, stereo filed, you can filter it, you can add distortion (called 'Attitude'), reverb and delay and have tone dials next to some of Attitude, Formant, Delay and Reverb. There is also a filter dial which seem to be set up to make the sample sound more muffled and distant should you want that.

There are different 'articulations' giving you different sample sets. Mot of these have no samples included in the free version; so I think that this is showing what you might get if you paid for the full version. The articulations we get in the free version are 'NAH' and 'bom'. All the included samples are labelled 'Gigi' and seem to be of the same woman. Two of the articulations play: one making the sounds I described and the other saying things in what I think is Korean. The Korean phrases are spoken much more meekly than the huhs and heys.

Would the full version be worth $109. Perhaps if you couldn't source the samples anywhere else. And it is a nice interface. Personally, I would prefer a sample pack of .wav files which would cost less; but for those who want samples preloaded into a Kontakt instrument with easy to navigate parameters, this is pretty good in my view - if priced rather high. Of course, the full version may have a lot more than this GUI's articulations suggest; you do at least get three other vocalists.

And a quick demo for the curious. I don't know anything about pop music, and definitely nothing at all about KPop; but I imagine it sounds something like this.


----------



## Kuusniemi

Space Organ – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## Bee_Abney

Kuusniemi said:


> Space Organ – pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk


Very intriguing! It's mad/kind of you to give it away!


----------



## Kuusniemi

Bee_Abney said:


> Very intriguing! It's mad/kind of you to give it away!


Well, it's just an experiment.  The instrument that is... :D


----------



## TomislavEP

Kuusniemi said:


> Space Organ – pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk


Kind thanks! Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Kuusniemi

TomislavEP said:


> Kind thanks! Looking forward to trying it.


Let me know what you think.


----------



## DSmolken

Release Release v1.0.0 · studiorack/hungarian-zither


Hungarian "prime" zither. A rectangular instrument with over a dozen strings, mostly tuned to G. - Release Release v1.0.0 · studiorack/hungarian-zither




github.com





Simple strums and melody notes on a Hungarian prime zither (the smallest Hungarian zither size), with two zip files. Compact is OGG, the bigger one is lossless FLAC.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've recently read about the rompler VI called "Sphinx 2" by Infected Sounds. I'm not familiar with the developer or their products, but this is an interesting example of a plugin similar to the venerable Xpand2 by AIR:

https://infectedsounds.se/product/sphinx-vst/

Apparently, "Sphinx 2" used to be a commercial product but can now be downloaded and used for free. According to the description, it has a typical palette of sounds found on a typical synth workstation. It also has a very small footprint.

The plugin supports all types of VST, but it works only in Windows.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just learned that IK Multimedia has released another title in the Amplitube series, called ToneX:






TONEX


Audiophile-grade distortion pedal featuring all-new effects leveraging IK’s latest AmpliTube technologies plus an exclusive plug-in of the exact same effects.




www.ikmultimedia.com





As with their other products, they offer a CS version which contains a selection of amps, pedals, and fx completely free.

As a Komplete user, my first choice of software when working with electric guitars is Guitar Rig, but I have frequently heard and read many comments about how guitar solutions from IK Multimedia often sound even better.


----------



## TomislavEP

Here is the latest freebie by Sonixinema, from their solo vocal library called "Sirens":









SIRENS Freebie


Immerse yourself in the world of contemporary vocals with this vast collection of evolving and percussive vocal textures, Performed by virtuoso soprano, Grace Davidson. Made for Kontakt Player. Try a free patch!




sonixinema.com





This is just a single patch, based on mmm sustain articulation. The library is compatible with the free Kontakt Player.


----------



## DSmolken

Mmm, sirens.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've just noticed the latest Spitfire Labs instrument:









LABS LABS Electronic Antique


<p>Discover a rare gem of music history with one of the world's earliest synthesisers — the Ondioline. Designed and patented by French inventor Georges Jenny in the early 1940s, the LABS team captured its delightfully off-kilter sound, transforming the raw recordings into a range of playful...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





This is based on an early electronic instrument called "Ondioline". I'm assuming that this is related to Ondes Martenot (either a prequel or a sequel to that contraption).

Since there already is an Ondes Martenot instrument in the series, I'm wondering how this one compares to it.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> I've just noticed the latest Spitfire Labs instrument:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LABS LABS Electronic Antique
> 
> 
> <p>Discover a rare gem of music history with one of the world's earliest synthesisers — the Ondioline. Designed and patented by French inventor Georges Jenny in the early 1940s, the LABS team captured its delightfully off-kilter sound, transforming the raw recordings into a range of playful...
> 
> 
> 
> labs.spitfireaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is based on an early electronic instrument called "Ondioline". I'm assuming that this is related to Ondes Martenot (either a prequel or a sequel to that contraption).
> 
> Since there already is an Ondes Martenot instrument in the series, I'm wondering how this one compares to it.


The Ondioline was created by a different person around ten years later. It has a little more variety of sounds that it can make. I didn't know about the Labs one, though, so thanks.


----------



## TomislavEP

Yesterday, I briefly tried the abovementioned "Ondioline" from Spitfire Labs. Have to say that this is one of the most horrible-sounding titles in the series yet. Not that they've done a poor job on the recorded material; this instrument itself (IMO) sounds quite dreadful. In comparison, Ondes Martenot is like an angel's song.

Of course, this is just my perspective. I'm sure that there are plenty of those digging such sounds.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> Yesterday, I briefly tried the abovementioned "Ondioline" from Spitfire Labs. Have to say that this is one of the most horrible-sounding titles in the series yet. Not that they've done a poor job on the recorded material; this instrument itself (IMO) sounds quite dreadful. In comparison, Ondes Martenot is like an angel's song.
> 
> Of course, this is just my perspective. I'm sure that there are plenty of those digging such sounds.


Wow! Now, that is a review that cuts to the chase! Of course, I have to try it now...


----------



## GregSilver

TomislavEP said:


> Apparently, "Sphinx 2" used to be a commercial product but can now be downloaded and used for free. According to the description, it has a typical palette of sounds found on a typical synth workstation. It also has a very small footprint.


Not free anymore, obviously that was just bait to pique interest. They now offer it for 9,99 $. Think what you want, but for me it is another entry on my developer-shitlist.


----------



## TomislavEP

Bee_Abney said:


> Wow! Now, that is a review that cuts to the chase! Of course, I have to try it now...


You seem like a very open-minded person, but I somehow suspect that you will share my thoughts o this.


----------



## Bee_Abney

TomislavEP said:


> You seem like a very open-minded person, but I somehow suspect that you will share my thoughts o this.


It is not the best sampled Ondioline that I've ever heard, I'll grant you that! And it is certainly a synth that can sound bad. I think there's a reason that the Ondes Martenot is the one that still gets used.

Your review was very fair indeed; even generous!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Vital is free, and if you have it and use the latest version, you might consider these great freebie patches for it:











Cinematic Alpha® - New Strings for Vital 1.5.3 - Freebie


Presets for Vital 1.5.3 - New Strings - Freebie




cinematicalpha.com





Free string patches for Vital from Cinematic Alpha, giving us a little taste of what has gone into Sublime Est. Five patches:

New Strings
Lush Strings
Flautando
Cellos and Violas
Violins

Cinematic Alpha recently released Sublime Est, a sample library of synthesised orchestral-style sounds. So, not physical modelling and not samples; they sound like synths but with tones, textures and articulations matching the instruments of an orchestra. And an accordian. There is also a paid for Vital preset pack containing some of the patches that were used as one part of the development of those samples. These free patches are a free sample of those Vital patches.

It's a really interesting project (to me). The aim is to produce synthetic equivalents for real instruments that have their own distinctive sound. This is something I'm interested in, as it should open up new variations of sound and performability. That's the hope. Anyway, these patches are free and I think they are lovely!

Edited to add a rough and quick - very quick at twenty seconds - demo of my own (there's a gong at the end; because you can't stop me putting gongs everywhere):

View attachment Sublime Streengz.mp3


----------



## tc9000

I was watching a Dan Worral vid on youtube and he mentioned Audio Damage's free Automaton, this led me to find all the Audio Damage free stuff. Some great effects and intruments here:






Audio Damage Free And Legacy Products


RoughRider, one of the most popular free compressors in the world. For Windows, Mac, Linux, and iOS, in VST/VST3/AU/AUv3/AAX All Audio Damage legacy products for download, in one easy and safe place!



www.audiodamage.com





(Sorry if this has already been posted)


----------



## Bee_Abney

tc9000 said:


> I was watching a Dan Worral vid on youtube and he mentioned Audio Damage's free Automaton, this led me to find all the Audio Damage free stuff. Some great effects and intruments here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio Damage Free And Legacy Products
> 
> 
> RoughRider, one of the most popular free compressors in the world. For Windows, Mac, Linux, and iOS, in VST/VST3/AU/AUv3/AAX All Audio Damage legacy products for download, in one easy and safe place!
> 
> 
> 
> www.audiodamage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry if this has already been posted)


It has been posted about before; but I don't know if it was in this thread. And it's worth posting again in any case as it is a great resource!


----------



## TomislavEP

Bee_Abney said:


> It is not the best sampled Ondioline that I've ever heard, I'll grant you that! And it is certainly a synth that can sound bad. I think there's a reason that the Ondes Martenot is the one that still gets used.
> 
> Your review was very fair indeed; even generous!


I'm a hopeless nostalgic and passionate about vintage technology, but some things are better off dead or being replaced with something newer.


----------



## DSmolken

Virtuosity Drums updated with a bugfix... a user found that notes at exactly velocity 44 would not play every fourth round robin on some of the cymbal notes.

Download links - both should be the same.



https://github.com/sfzinstruments/virtuosity_drums/releases/download/v0.924/Virtuosity_Drums_v0.924.zip





https://www.versilstudios.com/Distro/Virtuosity_Drums-924.zip


----------



## zzz00m

GregSilver said:


> Not free anymore, obviously that was just bait to pique interest. They now offer it for 9,99 $. Think what you want, but for me it is another entry on my developer-shitlist.


The free download link is way down the page here, don't add it to the cart: https://infectedsounds.se/product/sphinx-2/

Just scroll down to the "Download" section following the release notes, and you will see "Download here".

Yes, confusing, but it works. Comment from Infected Sounds at BPB:








Sphinx 2 Rompler Synthesizer By Infected Sounds Is Now FREE


Infected Sounds announces their rompler synth plugin Sphinx 2 is now FREE. Infected Sounds are known for its various high-quality virtual plugins and synths. The company even claims, “our mission is to develop high-quality Virtual Studio Technology Instruments for all those musically inclined...




bedroomproducersblog.com





_"So finaly we have a new server. And you can easily download from the site without need to purchase. Purchase will be for updates."_


----------



## freecham

if you picked the free V-Station from Novation, Branis a user from KVR did a beautiful skin 40-50% larger than the original. You can download on the KVR dedicaced thread.


----------



## wrongtools

We've recorded bass sounds from a Moog Liberation Keytar onto a cassette, and made a nasty little Kontakt Library. Brand new, totally free 









Cassette Bass [FREE]


Analogue bass synth recorded through a cassette player. FREEBIE giveaway




wrongtools.com


----------



## kgdrum

duplicate


----------



## kgdrum

wrongtools said:


> We've recorded bass sounds from a Moog Liberation Keytar onto a cassette, and made a nasty little Kontakt Library. Brand new, totally free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassette Bass [FREE]
> 
> 
> Analogue bass synth recorded through a cassette player. FREEBIE giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrongtools.com


Thanks @wrongtools

i adore and crave most things nasty! 🎶❤️🎶


----------



## TomislavEP

Recently, I learned about the free Irish harp library from a developer called "Dark Intervals":









IRISH LYRE HARP LITE


IRISH LYRE HARP-LITE 0$ 10 STRING LYRE HARP



www.darkintervals.org





It is based on an instrument with an identical name. Apparently, the lite version has the same depth (multiple dynamic layers and RRs) but only one "tone position" (I'm assuming this is a mic position).

The library works in a full version of Kontakt 6.3.2. and above.


----------



## SolemnitySolace

I'm a new member & I'm testing if my post shows up.


----------



## Bee_Abney

SolemnitySolace said:


> I'm a new member & I'm testing if my post shows up.


Welcome!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

OT:

"Four classic electric basses, totally free

From smooth walking basslines to funky solos, Crux has your low end covered. Included are four classic types of electric bass guitars–Jazz, Precision, Vox, and Music Man–all offering plucked, fingered, and muted articulations.

As a SINEfactory subscriber, you get Crux for free. Simply open SINE, look under 'My Licenses', and start the download."






Downloading Instruments - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


After you have installed and activated SINEplayer, open it and click MyLicenses to go to your MyLicenses area. Here you find all your licensed instruments and c




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com


----------



## tc9000

It's not new, but I was in the mood for a spot of church organ and I found this incredible free library:






Requiem – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





Shockingly good and free.


----------



## TomislavEP

tc9000 said:


> It's not new, but I was in the mood for a spot of church organ and I found this incredible free library:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requiem – pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shockingly good and free.


Thanks for the reminder! BTW, this library is also available in Spitfire Labs for a while. The Kontakt version has a superior GUI, though. 

Speaking of pipe organs, here is another one that is perhaps even better.






Neanderthal Pipe Organ – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





Requires a full version of Kontakt. I'm not sure if a Decent Sampler version is available for this one.


----------



## premjj

wrongtools said:


> We've recorded bass sounds from a Moog Liberation Keytar onto a cassette, and made a nasty little Kontakt Library. Brand new, totally free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassette Bass [FREE]
> 
> 
> Analogue bass synth recorded through a cassette player. FREEBIE giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrongtools.com


Thank you for sharing this.

There are additional freebies on the site that show up in the dashboard if you create an account. You also get a 100% discount code for the TANGENT piano when you subscribe to the Wrongtools newsletter.


----------



## Andreas Moisa

I have free demos of my two Zebra soundsets, here's the link: https://whatabaudio.com/collections/free-demo


----------



## tc9000

TomislavEP said:


> Speaking of pipe organs, here is another one that is perhaps even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neanderthal Pipe Organ – pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk


Downloaded. As Ron Weasly would say: "Bloody _hell"_  

The reviews aren't wrong - this is mezmerising!


----------



## cg19

Found some old ProjectSAM Freebies and zipped em up.



Includes:
Flute and Brass FX
Mostly fully featured freebies from True Strike 1
Less featured but still useful demo sets from True Strike 1 and 2

Not much but still pretty useful.


----------



## Daniel Wilson Compos

cg19 said:


> Found some old ProjectSAM Freebies and zipped em up.
> 
> 
> 
> Includes:
> Flute and Brass FX
> Fully featured freebies from True Strike 1
> Less featured but still useful demo sets from True Strike 1 and 2
> 
> Not much but still pretty useful



Might be a dumb question, but is this any different from what is included in the Project Sam Free Orchestra?


----------



## cg19

Daniel Wilson Compos said:


> Might be a dumb question, but is this any different from what is included in the Project Sam Free Orchestra?


A lot of these aren't included in TFO.


----------



## Bemused

Variety of Sound has now updated Thrillseeker VBL to 64bit (windows only) https://varietyofsound.wordpress.com/2022/10/14/thrillseekervbl-mkii-released/


----------



## peterharket

cg19 said:


> Found some old ProjectSAM Freebies and zipped em up.
> 
> 
> 
> Includes:
> Flute and Brass FX
> Mostly fully featured freebies from True Strike 1
> Less featured but still useful demo sets from True Strike 1 and 2
> 
> Not much but still pretty useful.



Great! Thanks!


----------



## Sonixinema

Hi all, 

We've just released a free patch from our Hang Drum library!

It features the short tremolo articulation and it works in the free Kontakt Player.

Check out the walkthrough below and grab it here www.sonixinema.com


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Ultrasonic Death Whistle free at Audio Plugin Deals for < 14 days:









Ultra Sonic Death Whistle - Light Edition (LE) by Mntra Instruments - Audio Plugin Deals


Ultra Sonic Death Whistle Light Edition (UDW-LE) was designed as an introduction to our powerful MNDALA Engine. The combination of these two opens the door for unparalleled creative possibilities and unlimited sound design.




audioplugin.deals





(No paid purchase required. Works with free player.)


----------



## Bee_Abney

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Ultrasonic Death Whistle free at Audio Plugin Deals for < 14 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra Sonic Death Whistle - Light Edition (LE) by Mntra Instruments - Audio Plugin Deals
> 
> 
> Ultra Sonic Death Whistle Light Edition (UDW-LE) was designed as an introduction to our powerful MNDALA Engine. The combination of these two opens the door for unparalleled creative possibilities and unlimited sound design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audioplugin.deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No paid purchase required. Works with free player.)


This is a small but wonderful library. I've used it a lot. If I want a sound like a cross between the wind, an ocarina and a human scream, this is my go-to library. I think it is great for adding texture and atmosphere to a piece. It can be gentler or harsh.


----------



## Kery Michael

I’m a fan of Straight Ahead Samples, they’ve got some good jazz samples. I really like their brush jazz drums. They just recently released a free piano, I believe it works in Kontakt player. I haven’t had to much time to play around with it.

I think it’s a 1903 grand piano, going for a vintage vibe.









The Real Piano | SASamples


Realistic grand piano with all the vibe and character of classic vintage recordings. KEY FEATURES 1903 Chickering grand piano 6 microphone positions w/ user-controlled interface 1.96 GB size Made for the free Kontakt Player (no sampler required) FOR DEMOS & THE FULL PRODUCT PAGE CLICK HERE




www.straightaheadsamples.com


----------



## TomislavEP

Kery Michael said:


> I’m a fan of Straight Ahead Samples, they’ve got some good jazz samples. I really like their brush jazz drums. They just recently released a free piano, I believe it works in Kontakt player. I haven’t had to much time to play around with it.
> 
> I think it’s a 1903 grand piano, going for a vintage vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Piano | SASamples
> 
> 
> Realistic grand piano with all the vibe and character of classic vintage recordings. KEY FEATURES 1903 Chickering grand piano 6 microphone positions w/ user-controlled interface 1.96 GB size Made for the free Kontakt Player (no sampler required) FOR DEMOS & THE FULL PRODUCT PAGE CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straightaheadsamples.com


Thank you for mentioning this! Not that I miss anything in the piano department, but it is always nice to see a quality yet free library. Looking forward to trying it out; I haven't heard the piano brand this is based upon very often.


----------



## TomislavEP

Here is another freebie by SampleScience; a singing bowl library:









Singing Bowl Renaissance


Singing Bowl Renaissance is a virtual instrument based on a series of damaged singing bowl recordings that have been restored. A combinatio...




www.samplescience.info





The library runs in their dedicated free player, but there are also Kontakt and Decent Sampler versions available. The Kontakt version requires a full version of Kontakt 5 or 6.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Liquid Death Snare (no player required) free for a limited time:

"worked ... to manifest pure aggression into a snare… Known for already having some of the most colossal snare sounds, Sam then recorded over 500 samples and brought into existence the heaviest snare plugin ever released." 









Purafied Liquid Death™ Snare


An answer to the question: How big can it get? Liquid Death worked with SJC Drums to manifest pure aggression into a snare… then (foolishly) sent one to producer Sam Pura. Known for already having some of the most colossal snare sounds, Sam then recorded over 500 samples and brought into...




purafied.com


----------



## parapentep70

Tape Mello-Fi by Arturia is FREE in Audioplugin deals. I know it was free last December... but I did not get it and I considered to buy one of those 2nd hand licenses. No need! Today I got it free. Still free for 13 days. Here: 

I tried it and it is really good, it's a saturated tape machine that can be subtle or extreme. Full automation, simple use, good presets, definitely something to keep.


----------



## YaniDee

Waves Berserk..48hrs


----------



## TomislavEP

A new Spitfire Labs instrument has landed:









LABS LABS Gaelic Voices


<p>Six traditional Gaelic singers recorded inside the ruins of a 1960s seminary. Originally a training campus for catholic priests, St Peter’s Seminary shut down in 1980 and fell into disrepair. In the concrete skeleton of the former chapel, the LABS team captured a small group of singers...



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Finally something fitting to the season yet without the usual pumpkin-driven free gimmicks we often see. I have high hopes for this one, but better wait till I try it.


----------



## LucentHill

TomislavEP said:


> A new Spitfire Labs instrument has landed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LABS LABS Gaelic Voices
> 
> 
> <p>Six traditional Gaelic singers recorded inside the ruins of a 1960s seminary. Originally a training campus for catholic priests, St Peter’s Seminary shut down in 1980 and fell into disrepair. In the concrete skeleton of the former chapel, the LABS team captured a small group of singers...
> 
> 
> 
> labs.spitfireaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally something fitting to the season yet without the usual pumpkin-driven free gimmicks we often see. I have high hopes for this one, but better wait till I try it.


Wow, I don't usually comment on this stuff, but I just tried it out and it's really good (like Originals quality good) and it's pretty much one of my favorite LABS releases hands down.

I was expecting only bread and butter sustains or something, but there's also a variety of different evolving sustains included, as well as FX (risers and descents). You can also choose how much close/far mics you want with the distance knob (mic positions in LABS wtf) and there's also at least 2 dynamic layers on most patches (even the evolving ones) rather than just a filter or volume change for CC1 like they usually do on most LABS (and even some commercial) stuff.

Like jeez - this is like literally more quality/effort than some of their commercial releases lol - hope they keep up the great work!


----------



## TomislavEP

@LucentHill, thanks for the extensive review! I did try the library yesterday, but only skimmed through. I agree; this is one of the finest additions to the series yet. I'm hoping that there will be more such releases in the future.


----------



## DSmolken

No new content, but all our freebies are now CC-0 instead of some being CC-BY and some CC-0 depending on when they were made, and one that was GPL for some reason inbetween. No new content, but a more permissive license.









Free samples from Karoryfer


Karoryfer Samples free sample library download. Meatbass, Karoryfer x Bigcat cello, Marie Ork, Bear Sax, Weresax, Gogodze Phu, War Tuba, Scarypiano and friends.



shop.karoryfer.com


----------



## Bee_Abney

DSmolken said:


> No new content, but all our freebies are now CC-0 instead of some being CC-BY and some CC-0 depending on when they were made, and one that was GPL for some reason inbetween. No new content, but a more permissive license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free samples from Karoryfer
> 
> 
> Karoryfer Samples free sample library download. Meatbass, Karoryfer x Bigcat cello, Marie Ork, Bear Sax, Weresax, Gogodze Phu, War Tuba, Scarypiano and friends.
> 
> 
> 
> shop.karoryfer.com


That is very generous and much appreciated.

Would anyone like to buy my new Ride Cymbal Hi-Hat for $99? It's curated. Literally, I didn't make it, I just downloaded it from Karoryfer and put it somewhere. See? I curated it.


----------



## pete_crum

Bee_Abney said:


> That is very generous and much appreciated.
> 
> Would anyone like to buy my new Ride Cymbal Hi-Hat for $99? It's curated. Literally, I didn't make it, I just downloaded it from Karoryfer and put it somewhere. See? I curated it.


Even if it doesn't sound awesome, a ride cymbal hi-hat sounds awesome!


----------



## Bee_Abney

The Hat with the Phat, from right here:









Free samples from Karoryfer


Karoryfer Samples free sample library download. Meatbass, Karoryfer x Bigcat cello, Marie Ork, Bear Sax, Weresax, Gogodze Phu, War Tuba, Scarypiano and friends.



shop.karoryfer.com





View attachment The Hat with the Phat Dry.mp3


----------



## pete_crum

Bee_Abney said:


> The Hat with the Phat, from right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free samples from Karoryfer
> 
> 
> Karoryfer Samples free sample library download. Meatbass, Karoryfer x Bigcat cello, Marie Ork, Bear Sax, Weresax, Gogodze Phu, War Tuba, Scarypiano and friends.
> 
> 
> 
> shop.karoryfer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment The Hat with the Phat Dry.mp3


I want to drop that into SD3 Hitmaker and apply some Stewart Copeland moves to it.


----------



## GregSilver

Bee_Abney said:


> Would anyone like to buy my new Ride Cymbal Hi-Hat for $99?


Will it be on sale during BF? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Bee_Abney

GregSilver said:


> Will it be on sale during BF? Asking for a friend.


Will 5% off do?


----------



## sprt

Fruit Shake - In Session Audio


Fruit Shake is a free Kontakt Player library that presents four fruit-shaped shakers and one carrot (for your good health!) in an easy-to-use interface based on our Shimmer Shake Strike percussion engine. Available through Tues, Nov 26.



insessionaudio.com


----------



## TomislavEP

sprt said:


> Fruit Shake - In Session Audio
> 
> 
> Fruit Shake is a free Kontakt Player library that presents four fruit-shaped shakers and one carrot (for your good health!) in an easy-to-use interface based on our Shimmer Shake Strike percussion engine. Available through Tues, Nov 26.
> 
> 
> 
> insessionaudio.com


This is an interesting freebie... If I'm not mistaken, it is only available for free during BF. Going to check it out; could be useful.


----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## cuttime

https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/ethnic-colors-pigments3-analog-lab-v


----------



## JohnS

Bee_Abney said:


> Free string patches for Vital from Cinematic Alpha, giving us a little taste of what has gone into Sublime Est. Five patches:
> 
> New Strings
> Lush Strings
> Flautando
> Cellos and Violas
> Violins
> 
> Cinematic Alpha recently released Sublime Est, a sample library of synthesised orchestral-style sounds. So, not physical modelling and not samples; they sound like synths but with tones, textures and articulations matching the instruments of an orchestra. And an accordian. There is also a paid for Vital preset pack containing some of the patches that were used as one part of the development of those samples. These free patches are a free sample of those Vital patches.
> 
> It's a really interesting project (to me). The aim is to produce synthetic equivalents for real instruments that have their own distinctive sound. This is something I'm interested in, as it should open up new variations of sound and performability. That's the hope. Anyway, these patches are free and I think they are lovely!


The patches indeed sound very interesting. Do not occupy lots of space on disk and are tweakable, but playing just a couple of notes/chords quickly leads to stuttering sound on my system (Intel i7 CPU, 16GB DRAM). I didn't have similar problems with any stock Vital patches.
Hints anyone?


----------



## Bee_Abney

JohnS said:


> The patches indeed sound very interesting. Do not occupy lots of space on disk and are tweakable, but playing just a couple of notes/chords quickly leads to stuttering sound on my system (Intel i7 CPU, 16GB DRAM). I didn't have similar problems with any stock Vital patches.
> Hints anyone?


I'm afraid it is a case of these patches pushing Vital and your CPU to its limits. Which is partly why the premium products made in this way are sample libraries. As samples, they won't hurt the CPU like this.

I found I can use the Vital patches one at a time. Then I convert to audio for playing them back together, or recording the next part.

I'm on an i5 and have a taste for powerful synths, so I'm used to doing this.


----------



## JohnS

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm afraid it is a case of these patches pushing Vital and your CPU to its limits. Which is partly why the premium products made in this way are sample libraries. As samples, they won't hurt the CPU like this.
> 
> I found I can use the Vital patches one at a time. Then I convert to audio for playing them back together, or recording the next part.
> 
> I'm on an i5 and have a taste for powerful synths, so I'm used to doing this.


I'm on i7 and the problem is seen using standalone Vital and single patch. Overall CPU isn't hit, but maybe single core actually is spiked. Rendering single notes to audio doesn't seem convenient. 
I guess that's the beauty of the Vital's paradigm (free synth with lots of features/knobs + non-documented limitations hit by external patches on selected systems).


----------



## Bee_Abney

JohnS said:


> I'm on i7 and the problem is seen using standalone Vital and single patch. Overall CPU isn't hit, but maybe single core actually is spiked. Rendering single notes to audio doesn't seem convenient.
> I guess that's the beauty of the Vital's paradigm (free synth with lots of features/knobs + non-documented limitations hit by external patches on selected systems).


That's frustrating. It must be a single core thing. Sorry for inadvertently wasting your time.

It's not a bad thing to get into the habit of bouncing to audio; you can bounce back for any edits and in the meantime, there is almost no CPU or RAM burden. For some things I think bouncing is essential - such as when there are random or semi-random effects, or round robins with any significant variation. But it would be really nice to have a more powerful computer, or if more instruments were multi-threaded, so that I didn't have to do it nearly so much!

I don't know if Vital is especially CPU inefficient. But it certainly has features that can easily stack up to quite a heavy load.


----------



## Sanjay 1880

Fully free, no strings attached​DRIVE is free yet fully functional and similar to all other Usynth titles. Consider it our present to friends old and new. Download now and produce amazing synth tracks within minutes.









Usynth DRIVE | FREE | Powerful House Essentials | UJAM


DRIVE is made for high-energy electronica & free yet fully functional and similar to all other Usynths. Download now and produce amazing synth tracks within minutes.




www.ujam.com


----------



## JohnS

Bee_Abney said:


> That's frustrating. It must be a single core thing. Sorry for inadvertently wasting your time.


Oh, don't be sorry, that was still fun to try. And I haven't given up yet. 
Point is, I'm always looking for light, playable instruments, especially free, like Dexed, NI Micro Prism, etc.
For playing, not sculpting mock-ups.


----------



## Bee_Abney

JohnS said:


> Oh, don't be sorry, that was still fun to try. And I haven't given up yet.
> Point is, I'm always looking for light, playable instruments, especially free, like Dexed, NI Micro Prism, etc.
> For playing, not sculpting mock-ups.


I understand what you mean. An instrument you can perform. There are lot of good free instruments - the Norrland Trumpet is very playable, and many of the free synths sound excellent.


----------



## xepocal

JohnS said:


> And I haven't given up yet.


The 'Advanced' tab in Vital has a section called 'Oversampling'. The '1x (Draft)' setting is *a lot* less taxing on your CPU than 2x, 4x etc.

Vital's reverb is quite heavy on the CPU, consider turning it off ('Effects' tab) and replace it with a more lightweight 3rd party alternative.

Reducing per-oscillator voices from 16v to 9v ('Voice' tab) has little impact on the sound but will save a fair amount of CPU.

In the row right above Vital's virtual keyboard is a setting for global maximum number of voices. 32 is probably excessive.

Reducing the release time ('Voices' tab) will help too.


----------



## JohnS

Bee_Abney said:


> I understand what you mean. An instrument you can perform. There are lot of good free instruments - the Norrland Trumpet is very playable, and many of the free synths sound excellent.


Perform would be huge overstatement. Even improvise would be a stretch. Noodling around seems like the best fit. 
Jokes aside: expressive, agile and organic are most sought after. Like those here:








Orchestools | Free public instruments project


Free and OpenSource virtual music instruments. ORCHESTOOLS | Free Public Instruments Project




musictop69.wixsite.com




Realistic is a (valued) bonus.
Unfortunately, I don't have Full Kontakt yet, so Norrland Trumpet is not for me.


----------



## JohnS

xepocal said:


> The 'Advanced' tab in Vital has a section called 'Oversampling'. The '1x (Draft)' setting is *a lot* less taxing on your CPU than 2x, 4x etc.
> 
> Vital's reverb is quite heavy on the CPU, consider turning it off ('Effects' tab) and replace it with a more lightweight 3rd party alternative.
> 
> Reducing per-oscillator voices from 16v to 9v ('Voice' tab) has little impact on the sound but will save a fair amount of CPU.
> 
> In the row right above Vital's virtual keyboard is a setting for global maximum number of voices. 32 is probably excessive.
> 
> Reducing the release time ('Voices' tab) will help too.


Exactly what was needed. Works wonders!
Thank you @xepocal & @Bee_Abney


----------



## Bee_Abney

JohnS said:


> Perform would be huge overstatement. Even improvise would be a stretch. Noodling around seems like the best fit.
> Jokes aside: expressive, agile and organic are most sought after. Like those here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orchestools | Free public instruments project
> 
> 
> Free and OpenSource virtual music instruments. ORCHESTOOLS | Free Public Instruments Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> musictop69.wixsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realistic is a (valued) bonus.
> Unfortunately, I don't have Full Kontakt yet, so Norrland Trumpet is not for me.


Most of the Labs instruments lack agility. Some have it, though. The Heavyocity Nylon guitar works in Kontakt player, and that does play very nicely.


----------



## cloudbuster

I just saw Gospelmusicians' Pure Synth® Platinum 2 is free (again?!).
Pretty decent basic synth & rompler that comes with 128 free, mainly gospel, neo-soul etc... oriented patches and more sound banks available on their website.
I really dig some of the free sounds in there (pure sine, ...) and to me it's well worth the couple gigs it uses on my SSD.









Pure Synth® Platinum 2 FREE


The #1 Rompler/Synthesizer with the highest quality samples and sounds.




gospelmusicians.com


----------



## JohnS

Bee_Abney said:


> Most of the Labs instruments lack agility. Some have it, though. The Heavyocity Nylon guitar works in Kontakt player, and that does play very nicely.


Agree on LABs, I find most of them not worth SSD space (overblown in size but not very usable), though I'm sure that is just the limitation of my musical language. I love foghorn, dulcimer and vintage drums though.
All the Heavyocity freebies are pretty good ambassadors of their paid products.
As for the aforementioned OrchesTools (not to confuse with Orchestral Tools), the Keys module contains gems like "Wurli Wannabe" (my favourite e-piano) and lots of interesting mallets.
My most surprisingly usable freebie is this:








Free VST: Alto Glockenspiel Essential


The free Alto Glockenspiel by Cinematique Instruments for HALion provides you with the original sound of the legendary Glockenspiel.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## Bee_Abney

JohnS said:


> Agree on LABs, I find most of them not worth SSD space (overblown in size but not very usable), though I'm sure that is just the limitation of my musical language. I love foghorn, dulcimer and vintage drums though.
> All the Heavyocity freebies are pretty good ambassadors of their paid products.
> As for the aforementioned OrchesTools (not to confuse with Orchestral Tools), the Keys module contains gems like "Wurli Wannabe" (my favourite e-piano) and lots of interesting mallets.
> My most surprisingly usable freebie is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free VST: Alto Glockenspiel Essential
> 
> 
> The free Alto Glockenspiel by Cinematique Instruments for HALion provides you with the original sound of the legendary Glockenspiel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steinberg.net


I did read OrchesTools as Orchestral Tools at first! That's a pretty good resource.

The Cinematique Glockenspiel is a good one, you're right. If you've got Halion Sonic SE installaed already, and if you haven't tried them yet, it is worth trying the two other Cinematique Halion freebies from their own site (as well as the Glockenspiel):






Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration


We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.




cinematique-instruments.com





And the Sonic Atoms 'Novel Piano'.









Novel Piano - Sonic Atoms


Soft and delicate upright piano sample library. Free instrument for Halion Sonic SE




sonicatoms.com





Not to mention all of the free Decent Sampler and SFZ instruments around.


----------



## JohnS

Bee_Abney said:


> I did read OrchesTools as Orchestral Tools at first! That's a pretty good resource.
> 
> The Cinematique Glockenspiel is a good one, you're right. If you've got Halion Sonic SE installaed already, and if you haven't tried them yet, it is worth trying the two other Cinematique Halion freebies from their own site (as well as the Glockenspiel):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematique Instruments - Modern Instruments for your Inspiration
> 
> 
> We are a special boutique shop with unique software instruments for Kontakt and HALion that give you crucial inspiration for your music production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinematique-instruments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Sonic Atoms 'Novel Piano'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novel Piano - Sonic Atoms
> 
> 
> Soft and delicate upright piano sample library. Free instrument for Halion Sonic SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonicatoms.com


Yep, I've grabbed them still hot 


Bee_Abney said:


> Not to mention all of the free Decent Sampler and SFZ instruments around.


Oh, that's too deep a well to test them all.
After buying The Orchestra Essentials by Sonuscore on sale for 50 bucks, I've stopped digging SFZ freebies.
Most of Pianobook instruments available for Decent Sampler I've tried were disappointment. 
I like Synimer though:





Synimer – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## Bee_Abney

JohnS said:


> Yep, I've grabbed them still hot
> 
> Oh, that's too deep a well to test them all.
> After buying The Orchestra Essentials by Sonuscore on sale for 50 bucks, I've stopped digging SFZ freebies.
> Most of Pianobook instruments available for Decent Sampler I've tried were disappointment.
> I like Synimer though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synimer – pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk


Synimer does sound very good indeed.

I would take a look at the Karoryfer Samples freebies, though. They are SFZ and have a lot of character. That's an understatement! They are also one of my favourite developers for commercial libraries and always release in SFZ only, so I've learned to love my SFZ player as much as I can!


----------



## JohnS

Bee_Abney said:


> Synimer does sound very good indeed.
> 
> I would take a look at the Karoryfer Samples freebies, though. They are SFZ and have a lot of character. That's an understatement! They are also one of my favourite developers for commercial libraries and always release in SFZ only, so I've learned to love my SFZ player as much as I can!


I've only tried the *Virtuosity Drums* (very nice) and some version of Bigcat Cello (that didn't work properly under sforzando), but I might give one more chance if you say its worth it.


----------



## JohnS

And while we are at soundfonts.
My favourite Pipe Organs are from *Essential Keys-sforzando-v9.6* from this site:








Soundfonts 4U


Free Quality SoundFonts (sf2) - for iOS apps (bs-16i, SoundFonts and JamKoo) - for Windows/Mac apps (sforzando, MuseScore and more) -General Midi SoundFonts




sites.google.com


----------



## Bee_Abney

JohnS said:


> And while we are at soundfonts.
> My favourite Pipe Organs are from *Essential Keys-sforzando-v9.6* from this site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soundfonts 4U
> 
> 
> Free Quality SoundFonts (sf2) - for iOS apps (bs-16i, SoundFonts and JamKoo) - for Windows/Mac apps (sforzando, MuseScore and more) -General Midi SoundFonts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sites.google.com


That looks fantastic. I'm going to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Bee_Abney

JohnS said:


> And while we are at soundfonts.
> My favourite Pipe Organs are from *Essential Keys-sforzando-v9.6* from this site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soundfonts 4U
> 
> 
> Free Quality SoundFonts (sf2) - for iOS apps (bs-16i, SoundFonts and JamKoo) - for Windows/Mac apps (sforzando, MuseScore and more) -General Midi SoundFonts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sites.google.com


Yes, the sounds a really good. There may not be much in terms of extras - volume swells and so on, but the basic sounds are better than a lot of the full Kontakt 6 Library. Kontakt 7's library is supposed to be a major improvement but I haven't upgraded yet.


----------



## JohnS

Bee_Abney said:


> Yes, the sounds a really good.


Indeed, quite nice saxes (breathing at low, and barking at high velocities), lovely oboe, expressive violin (all with baked in gentle, progressive vibrato), and a healthy choice of pipe organs, pianos, guitars.


----------



## peterharket

Came across a hidden page on Embertone (not found under their Freebies page) where they share a fully functioning legato Solo Cello Kontakt instrument (intended for followers on FB, but I reckon you guys here at VI-Control passes for hyper-followers, so I took the liberty to share it). Enjoy!






Embertone - Facebook Cello







www.embertone.com


----------



## TomislavEP

peterharket said:


> Came across a hidden page on Embertone (not found under their Freebies page) where they share a fully functioning legato Solo Cello Kontakt instrument (intended for followers on FB, but I reckon you guys here at VI-Control passes for hyper-followers, so I took the liberty to share it). Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embertone - Facebook Cello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.embertone.com


Many thanks! From the description, this sounds like a good modern replacement for the aging pocketBlakus that I'm still occasionally using along with two commercial cello libraries that I have.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Not sure if it has been mentioned in here, I know there was kind of commercial announcement for the payed version but there is a free one too:






Hearth & Hollow Plucked Folk Ensemble – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





I just tried and was very impressed how useable the free version already is.


----------



## DSmolken

Great, now somebody make a matching plucked fowl ensemble, as fowl are plucked much more commonly.


----------



## rMancer

DSmolken said:


> Great, now somebody make a matching plucked fowl ensemble, as fowl are plucked much more commonly.


Seems like something a plucky developer such as yourself might do


----------



## Bee_Abney

DSmolken said:


> Great, now somebody make a matching plucked fowl ensemble, as fowl are plucked much more commonly.


I'm not sure that's true. Many of us pluck ourselves often; fowl tend to get plucked just the once.


----------



## TomislavEP

I just read that Valhalla DSP has updated Supermassive to 2.5.0 with two brand-new algorithms:









ValhallaSupermassive 2.5.0 Update. Two new Modes: Scorpio and Libra! - Valhalla DSP


This month marks the 2.5 year anniversary of ValhallaSupermassive. To celebrate the occasion, we're releasing the 2.5.0 update, with two new reverb /




valhalladsp.com





Really glad that they keep adding to this wonderful and useful plugin.


----------



## JohnS

SonuScore Free Pipe Organ








FREE Sonuscore PIPE ORGAN


We are excited to present to you our FREE Sonuscore PIPE ORGAN. An expressive keyboard instrument with custom mixing for three settings: Pedal, Toccata, and Principal.




sonuscore.com


----------



## peterharket

New freebie from Soundiron (seems like they made a Kontakt library out of the Wav-only freebie Rain Ambience)









Rainsong


Welcome to Soundiron's Rainsong! This is a free collection of rain WAV audio files we created as part of a songwriting competition in April 2020. Each nature field recording has been carefully captured in wide stereo. You'll find sounds of rain hitting car hoods, downspouts, traffic, thunder...




soundiron.com


----------



## TomislavEP

Here is another freebie from ZAK Sound:






Skydrones Pads - ZAK Sound


Skydrones Pads is a double-layered ambient pad library for generating atmospheric sounds. Dual sounds, 26 snapshots, FXs, filters, and ADSR.




zaksound.com





Works in a full version of Kontakt 6.7.1. or higher.


----------



## JSteel

TomislavEP said:


> Here is another freebie from ZAK Sound:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skydrones Pads - ZAK Sound
> 
> 
> Skydrones Pads is a double-layered ambient pad library for generating atmospheric sounds. Dual sounds, 26 snapshots, FXs, filters, and ADSR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaksound.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works in a full version of Kontakt 6.7.1. or higher.


They have a lot more of free stuff on their website.


----------



## premjj

This might help people who are involved with game music.

*STAR WARS™: Squadrons* is free for the next week on Epic Games (ends Dec 1)


----------



## TomislavEP

Xperimenta Project has released "Minima 2", a sequel to their earlier free library called "Minima".









Minima 2 - XPERIMENTA Project


MINIMA 2 FREE COLLECTION - NEW INSTRUMENTS EACH MONTH MINIMA 2 Free Toolkit for Kontakt Full 6.6.1 or higher FREE 1 New Instrument Each Month The Xperimenta team is proud to present you our latest sonic effort, Minima 2. As its predecessor Minima, Minima 2 is a wide and completely free...




www.xperimentaproject.com





This seems to be an interesting collection of sound colors, however, I suspect that the instruments within are not particularly deeply sampled. The developers also announced that they will be releasing free updates to this instrument each month.

The library requires a full version of Kontakt 6.6.1 or higher.


----------



## Flintpope

Everything on-site at *flintpope.net* is now for FREE (inc. walk of shame LOL) or pay what you like. 

From quirky original Kontakt libraries to Ableton sound packs to Arturia Pigments presets I have it covered. There are also preset packs for Massive X, Una Corda, Kilohertz Phaseplant and Roli Equator.

There will be some more Ableton packs added soon so don’t be a stranger. Tell your friends too.

*Click this to go to Flintpope’s site now.*

**


----------



## GregSilver

Just posted by the author (Vicious Antelope) on Reddit - 150 free Omnisphere patches. Link to the YT video 



And the direct dropbox-link as posted on Reddit: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tf5a8zseaq5ps1n/Vicious%20Antelope%20-%20Omnisphere%202%20-%20Pelagial.zip?dl=0


----------



## TomislavEP

For a limited time, it's possible to get the "Old School Keys" by Splash Sound for free:









Old School Keys | KONTAKT


If you can’t imagine your music without retro sounds, Funk solos and Jazz harmonies or you’re just fond of experiments with the sound, this library was created exactly for you!




www.splashsound.org





This is a library dedicated to bread-and-butter keys sounds. It runs in the full version of Kontakt 5.6.8 and above.


----------



## TomislavEP

In still ongoing verve of BF, a new Spitfire Labs instrument has crept in:









LABS LABS Cassette Synth


<p>Sounds from a 1980s Yamaha CS-80 played through a unique installation of 100 cassette players. Unstable, noisy and lush, these emotionally-coded pads will bring instant depth to your scores.</p>



labs.spitfireaudio.com





Dirt and instability is the name of the game. At least if you ask Spitfire. I think I still might have a cassette or two lying around; must dig these up ASAP.


----------



## Chi

As far as free-freebies go, three string libraries that may or may not have already been mentioned are the Soft String Spurs, NFO Chamber Strings, and the NFO Orchestral Swells, all of which are on Pianobook, compatible with DS, and can be made to sound legato-ish. And then three that aren't quite free but still an option for anyone on the hunt for cheap stuff would be the epic strings, intimate strings, and hyperion strings micro. I have personally tried all of these and would recommend the orchestral swells most for free stuff, and the epic strings the most for paid, as far as versatility goes. The orchestral swells are swells, yes, but they do have fast enough attacks to be very usable.



A quick demo I made for all six libraries. The ordering is intimate, hyperion, epic, SSS, NFO Longs, orchestral swells. Then I have all the free libraries playing in unison, and then the free and paid playing in unison. This pattern is done for both quarter notes and eighth notes, so as to better expose the attacks. Please don't attack me for including non-free stuff in the free thread, as half are free and the other half are very inexpensive.

Edit: I forgot to mention I only included the high strings, as low strings can much more easily be made to sound good. The only mastering I did was the application of a compressor and the attempted leveling of all the tracks.


----------



## DSmolken

Because today is the feast of saint Nicholas.









Free: Sneakybass


Download from GitHub The same bass sampled in Vengeful Bass, Meatbass and a few other times besides, this time played pizzicato at sneaky late night practice volume. The resulting sound is about as warm as double bass gets. WAV samples, SFZ mappings and Sforzando GUI. Plucks, ghost notes...



shop.karoryfer.com





Direct download: https://github.com/sfzinstruments/k...eleases/download/v1.000/Sneakybass_v1.000.zip

Walkthrough:


----------



## peterharket

These just dropped!








Jam Pack


FREE SERIES JAM PACK 6 FREE INSTRUMENTS AUDIO DEMOS 0€ Add to Cart * IMPORTANT NOTE * KONTAKT full version is required v6.6.1 or higher JAM PACK LIBRARY CONTENT THE BIRD PSYCHOFUNK…



soundprops.com


----------



## peterharket

And this is a must have too:





Vivace Legacy - Sonokinetic - Sample libraries and Virtual Instruments


Full Orchestral Cinematic Textures & FX




www.sonokinetic.net


----------



## evilantal

This electric piano by NoiseAsh was just updated with a great GUI and AAX support among other things.









Sweetcase Vintage Electric Piano | NoiseAsh Inc


#1 Electric piano for Free! OVERVIEWVIDEOSSPECSUSER REVIEWS DOWNLOAD FOR FREE Sweetcase is a free virtual instrument plug-in that takes your electric piano parts to very easy level and real analog feelings right in your computer, with warm, professional vintage sound quality! It's the thousands...




noiseash.com


----------



## TomislavEP

After quite a long dry season, things are beginning to heat up again at Pianobook. A new instrument is revealed each day until Christmas. It seems like they were keeping the juicy new submissions for this time of year.






pianobook – Every piano tells a story







www.pianobook.co.uk





I'm pretty sure you will find something to your liking. P.S. After a long pause, I'm working on a track featuring some of these new Pianobook instruments.


----------



## NoVc375

New sample library from Native Instruments for free right now, until January 16.









Free download: HYPHA – acoustic/electric hybrid inspiration


Ignite your creative spark with this free KONTAKT-based instrument – an array of fully tweakable acoustic-electric hybrid sounds inspired by nature.




www.native-instruments.com





They released a video showcasing the library.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just learned about this one - it is free for a limited time.









Quondam - Kontakt Instrument | --Sub51--


Click 'Sub51' icon above to play demo Sub51 are always open to a challenge, so when it was suggested that they create a varied sample library of pads, rhythms, drones, loops, effects, lead sounds and basses using only sounds sampled from a bass guitar being played, hit or scraped, they were only...




www.sub51.co.uk





This seems to be a hybrid cinematic type of library, derived from the sounds of bass guitar. Runs in a full version of Kontakt 6.6.0 and above


----------



## evilantal

A free "Monster Low Strings" library from Auddict!






Dorian Marko Monster Low Strings







www.auddict.com


----------



## Bemused

Variety of Sound has updated ThrillseekerLA to V2 (64bit - Windows only) His version of the LA2A
https://varietyofsound.wordpress.com/2012/03/02/thrillseekerla-released-today/


----------



## PedroPH

premjj said:


> This might help people who are involved with game music.
> 
> *STAR WARS™: Squadrons* is free for the next week on Epic Games (ends Dec 1)


Can't believe I missed this. I always check.


----------



## peterharket

New freebie from Sonixinema 








Christmas Bells


Introducing Christmas Bells, a new free sample library for the free Kontakt Player. Featuring 3 sizes of sleigh bells, multiple round robins, dynamics and 3 preset rhythms to give you an instant Christmas sound. Download for free.




sonixinema.com


----------



## Bee_Abney

peterharket said:


> New freebie from Sonixinema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Bells
> 
> 
> Introducing Christmas Bells, a new free sample library for the free Kontakt Player. Featuring 3 sizes of sleigh bells, multiple round robins, dynamics and 3 preset rhythms to give you an instant Christmas sound. Download for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonixinema.com


I love bells. I love Christmas. This is relevant to my interests, thank you!


----------



## TomislavEP

I follow "12 Days of Christmas" by Sonokinetic from the start. Over the years, they have generously given away a lot of their commercial products as part of the deal, including some brand-new releases. This year they have gone a step further by introducing a new "Legacy" section on their website. This consist of previously commercial titles which are now completely free. The latest addition to the series is "Hurdy Gurdy":









Hurdy Gurdy - Sonokinetic - Sample libraries and Virtual Instruments


Medieval Auto Bowed String




www.sonokinetic.net





P.S. All the free products from Sonokinetic work in the Kontakt Player as well, however, they require the very latest version (K7 or KP7) to run.


----------



## TomislavEP

Just read that Strezov Sampling is celebrating its 10th anniversary by introducing the new "Creative Toolbox" series.

The first title in the series is devoted to drums, drum machines, and percussion and is completely free.









The Creative ToolboX: Drums and Percussion


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com





I'm not sure if this is a time-limited offer or not. The library works in a Kontakt Player as well, but only in the latest KP7 version. It seems this is becoming a trend of sorts...


----------



## peterharket

Two freebies from Auddict!






Dorian Marko Monster Low Strings







www.auddict.com










Dorian Marko Monster Contrabasses







www.auddict.com


----------



## TomislavEP

You can find free preset packs for many software synths on this website, incl. some less-known ones:






Misc







ohlenbostelhelge.magix.net





The latest addition to this list is a sound set for Prochletya VST by Dymai Sound.


----------



## Michael Sanderson

FREE Kontakt Library from Dark Sky Audio. 

A little Christmas gift from us to you can be downloaded from the link below:


www.darkskyaudio.com


Xperiments is small, yet very powerful Kontakt engine containing a collection of exciting sci-fi, dystopian, industrial and electro-horror sounds.



At Dark Sky Audio we are obsessed with crackpot sonic experimentation and replicating in painstaking detail, the sonic qualities of pure analog circuitry. 

It has taken us a decade of pondering and noodling. What we have emerged with is an engine that features cutting-edge systems that allow you to produce sounds with the liveliness, detail and feel of pure analog hardware. 

Our hope is that our engine brings you wide-open sizzling life and pounding depth of analog sounds. 

Our carefully crafted and curated presets offer you a brand new sonic universe to explore and use and manipulate in your productions.


----------



## Bemused

Michael Sanderson said:


> FREE Kontakt Library from Dark Sky Audio.
> 
> A little Christmas gift from us to you can be downloaded from the link below:
> 
> 
> www.darkskyaudio.com
> 
> 
> Xperiments is small, yet very powerful Kontakt engine containing a collection of exciting sci-fi, dystopian, industrial and electro-horror sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> At Dark Sky Audio we are obsessed with crackpot sonic experimentation and replicating in painstaking detail, the sonic qualities of pure analog circuitry.
> 
> It has taken us a decade of pondering and noodling. What we have emerged with is an engine that features cutting-edge systems that allow you to produce sounds with the liveliness, detail and feel of pure analog hardware.
> 
> Our hope is that our engine brings you wide-open sizzling life and pounding depth of analog sounds.
> 
> Our carefully crafted and curated presets offer you a brand new sonic universe to explore and use and manipulate in your productions.



I downloaded this yesterday. But will hold back as it was flagged as containing "files that can take control of your pc". I hope just a false flag. But will not install till assured.


----------



## Michael Sanderson

Hi there

Thanks for your interest in Xperiments.

mmm..Out of Interest would you kindly tell us the antivirus software have you got installed flagging that up and we will see if we can get you further information from the antivirus developer.

We have had a great number of Xperiments downloads since its launch yesterday and no one has raised that kind of "false flag" issue with us though I will keep an eye on the support inbox over the next few days.

For assurance to yourself and the community we have spent the last 18 months developing this library for Kontakt with extensive sampling of modular and hardware gear, developing a unique processing fx engine, curating all the presets, creating all of our own social media allowing us to be in a position to create and release products that we are sure users of Kontakt will have a blast using.

Michael


----------



## Bee_Abney

Michael Sanderson said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for your interest in Xperiments.
> 
> mmm..Out of Interest would you kindly tell us the antivirus software have you got installed flagging that up and we will see if we can get you further information from the antivirus developer.
> 
> We have had a great number of Xperiments downloads since its launch yesterday and no one has raised that kind of "false flag" issue with us though I will keep an eye on the support inbox over the next few days.
> 
> For assurance to yourself and the community we have spent the last 18 months developing this library for Kontakt with extensive sampling of modular and hardware gear, developing a unique processing fx engine, curating all the presets, creating all of our own social media as well as putting into place a rock solid infrastructure as a new business including insurances, legals etc to allow us to be in a position to create and release products into the public digital domain that we are sure users of Kontakt will have a blast using.
> 
> Michael


Your releasing the samples from this instrument into the public domain? That's too generous! Or did you not mean that.

Either way, the free library is very gratefully received, thank you!


----------



## Michael Sanderson

Thanks Bee your welcome, Just to clarify our software is released and used under a software licence agreement. We have no desire after 18 months of hard work to supply non legitimate downloads


----------



## TomislavEP

I just received an e-mail about their latest free instrument, simply called "Klavir". It is based on samples of an upright piano.






Klavir – Mntra Instruments







www.mntra.io





As I wrote many times, platform-wise I rarely venture outside Kontakt, Komplete, and Spitfire Player domains. However, I'm a bit intrigued by this title. Not only for GUI that seems to beg for tweaking and creativity. Also, piano libraries based on the Petrof brand are not that common, especially not the free ones.


----------



## Bemused

Michael Sanderson said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for your interest in Xperiments.
> 
> mmm..Out of Interest would you kindly tell us the antivirus software have you got installed flagging that up and we will see if we can get you further information from the antivirus developer.
> 
> We have had a great number of Xperiments downloads since its launch yesterday and no one has raised that kind of "false flag" issue with us though I will keep an eye on the support inbox over the next few days.
> 
> For assurance to yourself and the community we have spent the last 18 months developing this library for Kontakt with extensive sampling of modular and hardware gear, developing a unique processing fx engine, curating all the presets, creating all of our own social media as well as putting into place a rock solid infrastructure as a new business including insurances, legals etc to allow us to be in a position to create and release products that we are sure users of Kontakt will have a blast using.
> 
> Michael


Thanks Michael. I'm on W10 22H2. with MS defender (all up to date). It was not Defender but Firefox displayed within the download progress bar once it had completed the message. perhaps FFox being jittery.


----------



## Michael Sanderson

Thanks for feeding that back to us it is much appreciated - Hope you enjoy Xperiments

Michael


----------



## TomislavEP

That synth-based library by Dark Sky Audio looks really interesting. From what I've seen, GUI is highly polished and elegant, very close to that of some NI products. I have also skimmed through the presets walkthrough listed above. The sounds seem organic but not too busy and abstract at the same time, as is often the case with these synth-based libraries and plugins. I might be looking into this more thoroughly when I find a bit of time.


----------



## Michael Sanderson

TomislavEP said:


> That synth-based library by Dark Sky Audio looks really interesting. From what I've seen, GUI is highly polished and elegant, very close to that of some NI products. I have also skimmed through the presets walkthrough listed above. The sounds seem organic but not too busy and abstract at the same time, as is often the case with these synth-based libraries and plugins. I might be looking into this more thoroughly when I find a bit of time.


We really do hope you find the time!

Michael


----------



## GkM

Bemused said:


> Thanks Michael. I'm on W10 22H2. with MS defender (all up to date). It was not Defender but Firefox displayed within the download progress bar once it had completed the message. perhaps FFox being jittery.


I’m on same OS as you, Nortons had no problems when scanning this, you can always scan with virustotal.com - scans with most engines for extra reassurance with downloads, I use this a lot
Great sounding instrument, well worth downloading


----------



## Bee_Abney

Michael Sanderson said:


> Thanks Bee your welcome, Just to clarify our software is released and used under a software licence agreement. We have no desire after 18 months of hard work to supply non legitimate downloads


Thank heavens for that - so, not released into the public domain. Yes, you don't want to do that!


----------



## parapentep70

GkM said:


> I’m on same OS as you, Nortons had no problems when scanning this, you can always scan with virustotal.com - scans with most engines for extra reassurance with downloads, I use this a lot
> Great sounding instrument, well worth downloading


Same here with latest Defender, W10, current Firefox [edited: No problem at all!]. Anyway this is a normal Kontakt retail lib, so it does not include any executable file or anything that can run macros other than perhaps internal Kontakt scripts. The most dangerous file is an .rtf text file (NOT .doc!) describing waveforms. I went inside the internal data.zip file that is not needed at all, and nothing suspicious inside.


----------



## Michael Sanderson

Bee_Abney said:


> Thank heavens for that - so, not released into the public domain. Yes, you don't want to do that!


Hey Bee, unfortunately we’re not releasing the core samples into the public domain, but you’re very welcome for the library. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Bemused

Well......this is very good. Crying out to be mangled. many thanks DSA


----------



## Michael Sanderson

Bemused said:


> Well......this is very good. Crying out to be mangled. many thanks DSA


So happy to hear you say that..Enjoy


----------



## TomislavEP

Embertone is celebrating Christmas true to its whimsical nature with a free E.L.V.E.S. Kontakt library:






E.L.V.E.S.







www.embertone.com





The library works in a full version of Kontakt 6.7 and above. They also offer a 25% off code for all their paid products.


----------



## YaniDee

Waves H-Comp..was supposed to expire yesterday.. still works..better hurry!

https://bedroomproducersblog.com/2022/12/22/waves-h-comp/ (Link at bottom)


----------



## BillBk

Massive Christmas dump of new libraries over on Pianobook, including one by CH.


----------



## premjj

PedroPH said:


> Can't believe I missed this. I always check.


Death Stranding by Epic Games is free for 24 hours. 

(Offer ends 12/26/2022 at 9:30 PM)


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

premjj said:


> Death Stranding by Epic Games is free for 24 hours.
> 
> (Offer ends 12/26/2022 at 9:30 PM)


I clicked "Get" but didn't get any confirmation email or notification on their website. It's not showing up in purchases. Is there a way to confirm it went through without downloading their app?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> I clicked "Get" but didn't get any confirmation email or notification on their website. It's not showing up in purchases. Is there a way to confirm it went through without downloading their app?


Apparently it *didn't* go through. I tried adding to cart and checking out. Kept getting an error message. After reloading a bunch of times I finally got through checkout and they sent me an email notification.


----------



## premjj

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Apparently it *didn't* go through. I tried adding to cart and checking out. Kept getting an error message. After reloading a bunch of times I finally got through checkout and they sent me an email notification.


The site is getting too many hits right now. Both the app and the webpage are giving a time out. 

It should be easier to get it after a few hours.


----------



## TomislavEP

Here is a bit unusual freebie by SampleScience:









Taiko Drums


Taiko Drums is a virtual instrument featuring the sound of taiko drums. A synthesizer has been used to create this traditional Japanese ins...




www.samplescience.info





This is a taiko drums library that doesn't use taiko samples at all... The sounds within were actually created with a synthesizer.

As with all the instruments from SampleScience, this is available as a free dedicated plugin, the Kontakt library, and in Decent Sampler format. The Kontakt version requires a K5 or K6 (not for KP).


----------



## Bemused

KLANG are back ! New freebie "Sine Beauty" for Kontakt full (5+) Hurrah !
https://klang.cologne/index.php
and a happy new year all


----------



## Paj

@MichaelSanderson: Nice GUI, very convenient Help ("?") display, impressive amount of parameters/adjustment for a freebie. Thanks.

I do have a question about the Arp: It seems to be on/off only with no available adjustments even though the Help display indicates beat divisions. Just not implemented at this time?

Paj
8^?


----------



## Paj

I did a VI-C search but didn't see this full Kontakt freebie mentioned. It's from Sub51 (one of the DropPads developers) and it's the last day to get it. Over 250 patches:









Quondam - Kontakt Instrument | --Sub51--


Click 'Sub51' icon above to play demo Sub51 are always open to a challenge, so when it was suggested that they create a varied sample library of pads, rhythms, drones, loops, effects, lead sounds and basses using only sounds sampled from a bass guitar being played, hit or scraped, they were only...




www.sub51.co.uk





Paj
8^)


----------



## Michael Sanderson

Paj said:


> @MichaelSanderson: Nice GUI, very convenient Help ("?") display, impressive amount of parameters/adjustment for a freebie. Thanks.
> 
> I do have a question about the Arp: It seems to be on/off only with no available adjustments even though the Help display indicates beat divisions. Just not implemented at this time?
> 
> Paj
> 8^?


Hi Paj..Xperiments does have a limitation of the arp. Full implementation of the Arp for users will come in our forthcoming future release in March 2023, a little more information on the spec of this library can be found here


----------



## Paj

Michael Sanderson said:


> Hi Paj..Xperiments does have a limitation of the arp. Full implementation of the Arp for users will come in our forthcoming future release in March 2023, a little more information on the spec of this library can be found here


Thanks.

Paj
8^)


----------



## Michael Sanderson

Michael Sanderson said:


> FREE Kontakt Library from Dark Sky Audio.
> 
> A little Christmas gift from us to you can be downloaded from the link below:
> 
> 
> www.darkskyaudio.com
> 
> 
> Xperiments is small, yet very powerful Kontakt engine containing a collection of exciting sci-fi, dystopian, industrial and electro-horror sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> At Dark Sky Audio we are obsessed with crackpot sonic experimentation and replicating in painstaking detail, the sonic qualities of pure analog circuitry.
> 
> It has taken us a decade of pondering and noodling. What we have emerged with is an engine that features cutting-edge systems that allow you to produce sounds with the liveliness, detail and feel of pure analog hardware.
> 
> Our hope is that our engine brings you wide-open sizzling life and pounding depth of analog sounds.
> 
> Our carefully crafted and curated presets offer you a brand new sonic universe to explore and use and manipulate in your productions.



Happy New Year to everyone. 

Please check into our Universe of sounds in this no talking demo showcasing some of the presets found within the Free to download Xperiments library.


----------

